#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  كل يوم حديثين شريفين (متجدد)

## SHERIFAZ11

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

كل يوم حديثين نبويين علي ان يكون واحد صباحا و الاخر مساءا , بإذن الله 
و بإمكان الجميع المشاركه بوضع حديث على أن يكون سنده و مُنته صحيح, 
على أن نبتعد عن الأحاديث الضعيفه و المكذوبه على الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام 
و على بركة الله أبدأ بمجموعه اليوم لنواكب موضوعي بالمنتدي الاخر*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

(1)
عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: "وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ أَوْ قَالَ وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ لَوْ أَخْطَأْتُمْ حَتَّى تَمْلَأَ خَطَايَاكُمْ مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ اسْتَغْفَرْتُمْ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَغَفَرَ لَكُمْ وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ أَوْ وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَوْ لَمْ تُخْطِئُوا لَجَاءَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِقَوْمٍ يُخْطِئُونَ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ اللَّهَ فَيَغْفِرُ لَهُمْ".

أخرجه أحمد ( 3 / 238 )، وحسنه الألباني (السلسلة الصحيحة 4 / 594 ).
(2)*عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ أَنّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "طَهِّرُوا هَذِهِ الأَجْسَادَ طَهَّرَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ يَبِيتُ طَاهِرًا إِلا بَاتَ مَلَكٌ فِي شِعَارِهِ لا يَنْقَلِبُ سَاعَةً مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِلا قَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِعَبْدِكَ فَإِنَّهُ بَاتَ طَاهِرًا". أخرجه عبد الله بن المبارك في " حديثه " ( 2 / 101 / 2 ) وفي " الزهد " ( ق 216 / 1 و رقم 1244 - ط ) وابن عدي ( ق 89 / 1 ) و ابن حبان ( 167 - موارد ) وابن شاهين في " الترغيب " (ق 313 / 2) وأخرجه أيضا: الطبرانى فى الأوسط (5/204 ، رقم 5087). وحسَّنه الألباني الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " (6 / 89). في شعاره: أي في ثوبه. وفي الحديث فضل من بات متوضئا*
(3)
*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ كَانَتْ الْآخِرَةُ هَمَّهُ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ غِنَاهُ فِي قَلْبِهِ وَجَمَعَ لَهُ شَمْلَهُ وَأَتَتْهُ الدُّنْيَا وَهِيَ رَاغِمَةٌ وَمَنْ كَانَتْ الدُّنْيَا هَمَّهُ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ فَقْرَهُ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ وَفَرَّقَ عَلَيْهِ شَمْلَهُ وَلَمْ يَأْتِهِ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَا قُدِّرَ لَهُ".

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": (هَمَّهُ) أَيْ قَصْدُهُ وَنِيَّتُهُ. (جَعَلَ اللَّهُ غِنَاهُ فِي قَلْبِهِ) أَيْ جَعَلَهُ قَانِعًا بِالْكَفَافِ وَالْكِفَايَةِ كَيْ لَا يَتْعَبَ فِي طَلَبِ الزِّيَادَةِ (وَجَمَعَ لَهُ شَمْلَهُ) أَيْ أُمُورَهُ الْمُتَفَرِّقَةَ بِأَنْ جَعَلَهُ مَجْمُوعَ الْخَاطِرِ بِتَهْيِئَةِ أَسْبَابِهِ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَشْعُرُ بِهِ (وَأَتَتْهُ الدُّنْيَا) أَيْ مَا قُدِّرَ وَقُسِمَ لَهُ مِنْهَا (وَهِيَ رَاغِمَةٌ) أَيْ ذَلِيلَةٌ حَقِيرَةٌ تَابِعَةٌ لَهُ لَا يَحْتَاجُ فِي طَلَبِهَا إِلَى سَعْيٍ كَثِيرٍ بَلْ تَأْتِيهِ هَيِّنَةً لَيِّنَةً عَلَى رَغْمِ أَنْفِهَا وَأَنْفِ أَرْبَابِهَا (وَمَنْ كَانَتْ الدُّنْيَا هَمَّهُ) وَفِي الْمِشْكَاةِ: وَمَنْ كَانَتْ نِيَّتُهُ طَلَبَ الدُّنْيَا (جَعَلَ اللَّهُ فَقْرَهُ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ) الِاحْتِيَاجِ إِلَى الْخَلْقِ كَالْأَمْرِ الْمَحْسُومِ مَنْصُوبًا بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ (وَفَرَّقَ عَلَيْهِ شَمْلَهُ) أَيْ أُمُورَهُ الْمُجْتَمَعَةَ. قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ: يُقَالُ جَمَعَ اللَّهُ شَمْلَهُ أَيْ مَا تَشَتَّتَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ. وَفَرَّقَ اللَّهُ شَمْلَهُ أَيْ مَا اِجْتَمَعَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ , فَهُوَ مِنْ الْأَضْدَادِ (وَلَمْ يَأْتِهِ مِنْ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَا قُدِّرَ لَهُ) أَيْ وَهُوَ رَاغِمٌ, فَلَا يَأْتِيهِ مَا يَطْلُبُ مِنْ الزِّيَادَةِ عَلَى رَغْمِ أَنْفِهِ وَأَنْفِ أَصْحَابِهِ.

أخرجه هناد (2/355) ، والترمذي (4/642 ، رقم 2465) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 670).*
(4)
عن ابن عباس قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (نعمتان مغبون فيهما كثير من الناس الصحة والفراغ).
رواه البخاري.
تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي

(الصحة والفراغ) ‏: أي صحة البدن وفراغ الخاطر بحصول الأمن ووصول كفاية الأمنية.
والمعنى لا يعرف قدر هاتين النعمتين كثير من الناس حيث لا يكسبون فيهما من الأعمال كفاية ما يحتاجون إليه في معادهم فيندمون على تضييع أعمارهم عند زوالها, ولا ينفعهم الندم قال تعالى: {ذلك يوم التغابن}، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ليس يتحسر أهل الجنة إلا على ساعة مرت بهم ولم يذكروا الله فيها ".
(5)
*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "مَا مِنْ خَارِجٍ يَخْرُجُ - يَعْنِي مِنْ بَيْتِهِ - إِلَّا بِيَدِهِ رَايَتَانِ رَايَةٌ بِيَدِ مَلَكٍ وَرَايَةٌ بِيَدِ شَيْطَانٍ فَإِنْ خَرَجَ لِمَا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ اتَّبَعَهُ الْمَلَكُ بِرَايَتِهِ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ تَحْتَ رَايَةِ الْمَلَكِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَإِنْ خَرَجَ لِمَا يُسْخِطُ اللَّهَ اتَّبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِرَايَتِهِ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ تَحْتَ رَايَةِ الشَّيْطَانِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ".أخرجه أحمد (2/323 ، رقم 8269) ، والطبراني فى الأوسط (5/99 ، رقم 4786). 
وصحح إسناده العلامة المحدِّث أحمد شاكر. فإذا خرج من بيته ابتدره ملك وشيطان ينتظرانه كل منهما يحمل راية، فإذا خرج في طاعة الله وذكر الله تنحي الشيطان خائبا وانطلق المؤمن تحت راية الملك ولا يزال تحتها حتى يعود إلى بيته، وأما إن خرج في معصية الله ونسي ذكره تنحي الملك وافتخر الشيطان ونفض رايته فوق رأس المفرِّط فلا يأمره إلا بشر.*
(6)
*عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لَا تُسَافِرْ الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَّا مَعَ ذِي مَحْرَمٍ وَلَا يَدْخُلُ عَلَيْهَا رَجُلٌ إِلَّا وَمَعَهَا مَحْرَمٌ".
أخرجه الطيالسي (ص 357 ، رقم 2732) ، وأحمد (1/222 ، رقم 1934) ، والبخاري (2/658 ، رقم 1763) ، ومسلم (2/978 ، رقم 1341) . وأخرجه أيضًا : الطحاوي (2/112) ، والطبراني (11/425 ، رقم 12203) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (4/369 ، رقم 5440). 
قال الوالد الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله: لا يجوز سفر المرأة المسلمة في الطائرة ولا غيرها بدون محرم يرافقها في سفرها، لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم)) ولأنه من المحتمل تعرضها للمحذور في أثناء سير الطائرة بأية وسيلة من الوسائل، ما دامت ليس لديها من يحميها، وأمر آخر وهو أن الطائرات يحدث فيها خراب أحياناً، فتنزل في مطار غير المطار الذي قصدته، ويقيم ركابها في فندق أو غيره في انتظار إصلاحها، أو تأمين طائرة غيرها، وقد يمكثون في انتظار ذلك مدة طويلة أو يوم أو أكثر، وفي هذا ما فيه من تعرض المرأة المسافرة وحدها للمحذور، وبالجملة فإن أسرار أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية كثيرة، وعظيمة، وقد يخفى بعضها علينا، فالواجب التمسك بالأدلة الشرعية، والحذر من مخالفتها من دون مسوغ شرعي لا شك فيه. وفق الله الجميع للفقه في الدين، والثبات عليه. إنه خير مسؤول. (خطاب صدر من مكتب سماحته برقم 1803/ خ في 5/8/1395هـ*
(7)
عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى مِنْ الْكَلَامِ أَرْبَعًا سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ فَمَنْ قَالَ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ كُتِبَ لَهُ عِشْرُونَ حَسَنَةً وَحُطَّتْ عَنْهُ عِشْرُونَ سَيِّئَةً وَمَنْ قَالَ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ قَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ وَمَنْ قَالَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ مِنْ قِبَلِ نَفْسِهِ كُتِبَتْ لَهُ ثَلَاثُونَ حَسَنَةً وَحُطَّتْ عَنْهُ بِهَا ثَلَاثُونَ سَيِّئَةً". 

أخرجه أحمد (2/310 ، رقم 8079) ، قال الهيثمي (10/87) : رواه أحمد ، والبزار ، ورجالهما رجال الصحيح. والحاكم (1/693 رقم 1886) ، وقال: صحيح على شرط مسلم . وأخرجه أيضًا : ابن أبى شيبة (6/104 ، رقم 29827). وصححه الألباني في "الترغيب" (2/246). 
(8)
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "الصَّلاةُ ثَلاثَةُ أَثْلاثٍ: الطَّهُورُ ثُلُثٌ، والرُّكُوعُ ثُلُثٌ، وَالسُّجُودُ ثُلُثٌ فَمَنْ أَدَّاهَا بِحَقِّهَا قُبِلَتْ مِنْهُ وَقُبِلَ مِنْهُ سَائِرُ عَمَلِهِ وَمَنْ رُدَّتْ عَلَيْهِ صَلاتهُ رُدَّ عَلَيْهِ سَائِرُ عَمَلهُ". 

أخرجه البزار في مسنده ( 1 / 177 / 349 ) ، وصححه الألباني (السلسلة الصحيحة 6 / 85 ). 
(9)
في ((صحيح مسلم))عن جُوَيْرِية أم المؤمنين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

خرج من عندِها بُكْرَةً حين صلى الصبح وهي في مسجدها,ثم رجع بعدما أضْحى وهي جالسه فقــال: ((مازلت على الحال التي فارَقْتُك عليها؟)) قالت نعم..فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لقد قلتُ بعدَك أربعَ كلماتٍ ثلاثَ مرات,لو وُزِنَت بما قلتِ منذ اليوم؛لَوَزَنَتْهُنَّ:سُبحانَ الله عدد خلقِه,سُبحانَ الله رضى نفسِه,سُبحانَ الله زِنةَ عرشه,سُبحانَ الله مِدادَ كلماته)).
(10)
*عَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ الْبَدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لَا تُجْزِئُ صَلَاةُ الرَّجُلِ حَتَّى يُقِيمَ ظَهْرَهُ فِي الرُّكُوعِ وَالسُّجُودِ".
*
*قال العلَّامة شمس الحق العظيم أبادي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود": (لَا تُجْزِئ صَلَاة الرَّجُل حَتَّى يُقِيم ظَهْره): قَالَ الْمُظْهِر: أَيْ لَا تُجْزِئ صَلَاة مَنْ لَا يُسَوِّي ظَهْره (فِي الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود): وَالْمُرَاد مِنْهُمَا الطُّمَأْنِينَة وَهِيَ وَاجِبَة عِنْد الشَّافِعِيّ وَأَحْمَد فِي الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود وَنَحْوهمَا, قُلْت: الْحَدِيث حُجَّة عَلَى مَنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ بِوُجُوبِ الطُّمَأْنِينَة فِيهِمَا.*

*أخرجه أبو داود (1/226 ، رقم 855) ، والترمذى (2/51 ، رقم 265) وقال : حسن صحيح ، وصححه الألباني (صحيح سنن أبي داود ، 855).*(11)
*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا، أَنَّهُمَا شَهِدَا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِذَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ"، قَالَ: "يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَأَنَا أَكْبَرُ وَإِذَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَحْدِي وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَلَا شَرِيكَ لِي وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا لِي الْمُلْكُ وَلِيَ الْحَمْدُ وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِي، مَنْ رُزِقَهُنَّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ لَمْ تَمَسَّهُ النَّارُ ". 

أخرجه عبد بن حميد (ص 293 ، رقم 943) ، والنسائى فى الكبرى (6/95 ، رقم 10180) ، وابن ماجه (2/1246 رقم 3794) ، وأبو يعلى (11/14 ، رقم 6154) ، وابن حبان (3/131 ، رقم 851) ، والحاكم (1/46 ، رقم 8) وقال : صحيح . والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (1/445 ، رقم 663).* 

*قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن ابن ماجه": قَوْله ( مَنْ رُزِقَهُنَّ ) عَلَى بِنَاء الْمَفْعُول وَرَجَعَ نَائِب الْفَاعِل إِلَى مَنْ أَيْ مَنْ أَعْطَاهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَات عِنْد الْمَوْت وَوَفَّقَهُ لَهَا لَمْ تَمَسّهُ النَّار بَلْ يَدْخُل الْجَنَّة اِبْتِدَاء مَعَ الْأَبْرَار اللَّهُمَّ اِجْعَلْنَا مِمَّنْ رَزَقْته إِيَّاهُنَّ.
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ سَلْمَان الْفَارِسِيّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "مَنْ قَالَ: اللَهُمَّ إِنِّي أُشْهِدُكَ وَأُشْهِدُ مَلَائِكَتكَ وَحَمَلَةَ عَرْشِكَ وَأُشْهِدُ مَنْ فَي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الله لا إِلَهَ إِلا أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ لا شَرِيكَ لَكَ وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُكَ وَرَسُولُك مَنْ قَالَهَا مَرَّةً أَعْتَقَ الله ثُلُثَهُ مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَنْ قَاَلَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ أَعْتَقَ الله ثُلُثَيْهِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَنْ قَالَهَا ثَلَاثًا أَعْتَقَ الله كُلَّهُ مِنَ النَّارِ". 


أخرجه الحاكم ( 1 / 523 ) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (1/ 476).*
*
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "الصَّلاةُ ثَلاثَةُ أَثْلاثٍ: الطَّهُورُ ثُلُثٌ، والرُّكُوعُ ثُلُثٌ، وَالسُّجُودُ ثُلُثٌ فَمَنْ أَدَّاهَا بِحَقِّهَا قُبِلَتْ مِنْهُ وَقُبِلَ مِنْهُ سَائِرُ عَمَلِهِ وَمَنْ رُدَّتْ عَلَيْهِ صَلاتهُ رُدَّ عَلَيْهِ سَائِرُ عَمَلهُ".

أخرجه البزار في مسنده ( 1 / 177 / 349 ) ، وصححه الألباني (السلسلة الصحيحة 6 / 85 ).

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا يَنْظُرُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَة:ِ الْعَاقُّ لِوَالِدَيْهِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَرَجِّلَةُ، وَالدَّيُّوثُ، ‏وَثَلَاثَةٌ لَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ: الْعَاقُّ لِوَالِدَيْهِ، وَالْمُدْمِنُ عَلَى الْخَمْرِ، وَالْمَنَّانُ بِمَا أَعْطَى".

**قال السندي رحمه الله في "شرح سنن النَّسائي".

(لَا يَنْظُر اللَّه) أَيْ نَظَرَ رَحْمَة أَوَّلًا، وَإِلَّا فَلَا يَغِيب أَحَدٌ عَنْ نَظَرِهِ وَالْمُؤْمِن مَرْحُومٌ بِالْآخِرَةِ قَطْعًا.

(الْعَاقّ لِوَالِدَيْهِ) الْمُقَصِّر فِي أَدَاء الْحُقُوق إِلَيْهِمَا.

(الْمُتَرَجِّلَة) الَّتِي تَتَشَبَّهُ بِالرِّجَالِ فِي زِيِّهِمْ وَهَيْئَاتهمْ فَأَمَّا فِي الْعِلْم وَالرَّأْيِ فَمَحْمُودٌ.

(وَالدَّيُّوث) وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَا غَيْرَة لَهُ عَلَى أَهْلِهِ.

(لَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّة) لَا يَسْتَحِقُّونَ الدُّخُول اِبْتِدَاءً (وَالْمُدْمِن الْخَمْر) أَيْ الْمُدِيم شُرْبه الَّذِي مَاتَ بِلَا تَوْبَة.

*
*أخرجه أحمد (2/134 ، رقم 6180) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (2/42 ، رقم 2343) ، والطبراني (12/302 ، رقم 13180) ، والحاكم (1/144 ، رقم 244) وقال : صحيح الإسناد. والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (6/192 ، رقم 7877) وأخرجه أيضًا : أبو يعلى (9/408 ، رقم 5556) ، والروياني (2/401 ، رقم 1400) ، والطبراني فى الأوسط (3/51 ، رقم 2443) ، قال الهيثمي (8/148) : رواه البزار بإسنادين ورجالهما ثقات، وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع / 3071).*
*
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : ( بينما رجل يجر إزاره من الخيلاء خُسف به ، فهو يتجلجل في الأرض إلى يوم القيامة ) متفق عليه متفق عليه .

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم – قال : ( بينما رجل يمشي في حلة تعجبه نفسه ، مرجّلٌ جمّته ، إذ خسف الله به ، فهو يتجلجل إلى يوم القيامة ) رواه البخاري .

وفي إحدى روايات مسلم : ( إن رجلا ممن كان قبلكم يتبختر في حلة..) الحديث.

معاني المفردات

الخيلاء : الكبر والتعاظم

يتجلجل : هو الغوص في الأرض مع اضطرابٍ شديد أثناء الخسف ، والجلجلة هو الصوت الذي يصدر من الأرض أثناء ذلك

مرجل جمته : تمشيط الشعر ، والجمّة هي الشعر المتدلّي من الرأس إلى المنكبين

حلة : هما ثوبان أحدهما فوق الآخر ، وقيل : إزارٌ ورداء ، وهو الأشهر

تفاصيل القصّة

" للشرّ بابٌ ، والكِبر مفتاحه " مقولة لم تبعد عن الحقيقة ، فإن الإنسان إذا اتصف بمثل هذا الخلق الذميم حمله على فعل كل قبيح ، وأدّى به إلى التعالي والغرور ، ومنعه من قبول الحق واحترام أهله ، ونجد مصداق ذلك في تاريخ الأمم والدعوات ، فالمتكبّرون هم أول من يكذّب الأنبياء والمرسلين ، ويقف عائقاً أمام الإصلاح والمصلحين .

وبالنظر في أحوال المتكبّر ، فإنه يرى نفسه بعين الكمال ، وينظر إلى غيره بعين النقص والاحتقار ، قد اغترّ بما حباه الله من رفعة في النسب ، أو وفرة في المال ، أو مكانة في المجتمع ، أو زمرة من الأتباع ، ونسي أنها ألوان من متاع الدنيا الزائل : { والآخرة عند ربك للمتقين } ( الزخرف : ) .

ولو يعلم ذلك المتعالي في غروره ، المتطاول على بني جنسه ، عظم مقت الله له وغضبه عليه ، لكان رادعاً لنفسه ومهذّباً لأخلاقه ، فقد جاء الوعيد للمتكبّرين بأشنع العقوبات وأعظمها في الدنيا قبل الآخرة .

ونستعرض في الحديث الذي نتناوله صورة قاتمة لنهاية أحد المتكبّرين الذين يزخر بهم الواقع ، نفث الشيطان فيه معاني الكبر والخيلاء ، فإذا به يتعاظم في المجالس ويتعالى على الخلق ، ويختال في مشيته كأنّه ليس في الأرض غيره ، ويرى الناس من طرف عينه ، ما زاده من الله بُعداُ ، ومن خلقه بُغضاً .

وسنة الله جاريةٌ ألا يدع أحداً من المتكبّرين حتى يحطّم كبرياءه وغروره ويريه ضآلة نفسه ، فكان عقاب ذلك الرجل ، ففي أحد الأيام وهو يمشي متبختراً كعادته إذا بالأرض تخسف من تحت قدميه حتى تبتلعه ، ثم تبدأ حياته البرزخيّة التي يلقى فيها ألواناً من العذاب الأليم جزاء تطاوله وغطرسته .

أما الخزي الأكبر ، ففي يوم القيامة ، حين يحشره الله جلّ جلاله مع إخوانه من المتكبّرين كفرعون وهامان وأبي جهل ، فيكونون صغاراً كأمثال الذرّ يطؤهم الناس بأقدامهم ، كما قال المصطفى – صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( يحشر المتكبرون يوم القيامة أمثال الذر في صور الناس ، يعلوهم كل شيء من الصغار ، حتى يدخلوا سجناً في جهنم ، فتعلوهم النار ، ويسقون من طينة الخبال - عصارة أهل النار - ) رواه الترمذي*

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

شكرا على الاحاديث

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> شكرا على الاحاديث


*صلي الله علي محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِذَا بَاتَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ هَاجِرَةً فِرَاشَ زَوْجِهَا بَاتَتْ تَلْعَنُهَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ حَتَّى تُصْبِحْ".** 

أخرجه أحمد (2/386 ، رقم 9001) ، والبخاري (5/1994 ، رقم 4898) ، ومسلم (2/1059 ، رقم 1436) . وأخرجه أيضًا : الدارمي (2/201 ، رقم 2228) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (5/313 ، رقم 8970) ، وأبو عوانة (3/86 ، رقم 4295) ، وابن حبان (9/481 ، رقم 4174).*

*قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": وَفِي رِوَايَة (حَتَّى تَرْجِع) هَذَا دَلِيل عَلَى تَحْرِيم اِمْتِنَاعهَا مِنْ فِرَاشه لِغَيْرِ عُذْر شَرْعِيّ وَلَيْسَ الْحَيْض بِعُذْرٍ فِي الِامْتِنَاع لِأَنَّ لَهُ حَقًّا فِي الِاسْتِمْتَاع بِهَا فَوْق الْإِزَار. وَمَعْنَى الْحَدِيث أَنَّ اللَّعْنَة تَسْتَمِرّ عَلَيْهَا حَتَّى تَزُول الْمَعْصِيَة بِطُلُوعِ الْفَجْر وَالِاسْتِغْنَاء عَنْهَا أَوْ بِتَوْبَتِهَا وَرُجُوعهَا إِلَى الْفِرَاش.
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي مَالِكٍ الْأَشْعَرِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لَيَشْرَبَنَّ نَاسٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي الْخَمْرَ يُسَمُّونَهَا بِغَيْرِ اسْمِهَا يُعْزَفُ عَلَى رُءُوسِهِمْ بِالْمَعَازِفِ وَالْمُغَنِّيَاتِ يَخْسِفُ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ الْأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلُ مِنْهُمْ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ". 

أخرجه ابن ماجه (2/1333 ، رقم 4020) ، وابن حبان (15/160 ، رقم 6758) ، والطبرانى (3/283 ، رقم 3419) ، والبيهقي(10/221 ، رقم 20778) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (90،91).

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّـهِ صَلَّى اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِنَّ لِلَّهِ عَبَّادًا اخْتَصَّهُمْ بِالنِّعَمِ لِمَنَافِعِ الْعِبَادِ، يُقِرُّهُمْ فِيهَا مَا بَذَلُوهَا، فَإِذَا مَنَعُوهَا نَزَعَهَا مِنْهُمْ، فَحَوَّلَهَا إِلَى غَيْرِهِمْ".

قال المناوي في "فيض القدير، شرح الجامع الصغير": فالعاقل الحازم من يستديم النعمة ويداوم على الشكر والإفضال منها على عباده واكتساب ما يفوز به في الآخرة { وَابْتَغِ فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّهُ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ وَلَا تَنسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَأَحْسِن كَمَا أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ} سورة القصص، آية 28.

أخرجه ابن أبى الدنيا فى قضاء الحوائج (1/24 ، رقم 5) ، والطبرانى فى الأوسط (5/228 ، رقم 5162) ، وأبو نعيم فى الحلية (6/115) ، والخطيب (9/459) ، وحسَّنه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، رقم 2164).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: كَانَ أَخَوَانِ عَلَى عَهْدِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَكَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا يَأْتِي النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْآخَرُ يَحْتَرِفُ، فَشَكَا الْمُحْتَرِفُ أَخَاهُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: "لَعَلَّكَ تُرْزَقُ بِهِ".

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": (كَانَ أَخَوَانِ) أَيْ اِثْنَانِ مِنْ الْإِخْوَانِ (عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ) أَيْ فِي زَمَنِهِ فَكَانَ أَحَدُهُمَا يَأْتِي النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَيْ لِطَلَبِ الْعِلْمِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ (وَالْآخَرُ يَحْتَرِفُ) أَيْ يَكْتَسِبُ أَسْبَابَ الْمَعِيشَةِ فَكَأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ مَعًا (فَشَكَا الْمُحْتَرِفُ) أَيْ فِي عَدَمِ مُسَاعَدَةِ أَخِيهِ إِيَّاهُ فِي حِرْفَتِهِ وَفِي كَسْبٍ آخَرَ لِمَعِيشَتِهِ (فَقَالَ : لَعَلَّكَ تُرْزَقُ بِهِ) بِصِيغَةِ الْمَجْهُولِ أَيْ أَرْجُو وَأَخَافُ أَنَّك مَرْزُوقٌ بِبَرَكَتِهِ لِأَنَّهُ مَرْزُوقٌ بِحِرْفَتِك فَلَا تَمْنُنْ عَلَيْهِ بِصَنْعَتِك. قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ : وَمَعْنَى لَعَلَّ فِي قَوْلِهِ: لَعَلَّك يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَيُفِيدُ الْقَطْعَ وَالتَّوْبِيخَ كَمَا وَرَدَ: "فَهَلْ تُرْزَقُونَ إِلَّا بِضُعَفَائِكُمْ؟" وَأَنْ يَرْجِعَ الْمُخَاطَبُ لِيَبْعَثَهُ عَلَى التَّفَكُّرِ وَالتَّأَمُّلِ فَيَنْتَصِفَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ, اِنْتَهَى.

أخرجه الترمذى (4/574 ، رقم 2345) ، وقال : حسن صحيح والروياني في " مسنده " ( ق 241 / 1 ) وابن عدي في " الكامل " ( 2 / 682 ) وابن عبد البر في " جامع بيان العلم " ( 1 / 59 ) و الضياء المقدسي في "المختارة" ( 1 / 512 - 513 ) والحاكم (1/172 ، رقم 320) ، وقال : صحيح على شرط مسلم ورواته عن آخرهم ثقات . والضياء من طريق ابن أبى عمر (5/49 ، رقم 1664) وقال : إسناده صحيح . وصححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 6 / 636 ).*
*
*

----------


## لمسه

[frame="14 80"]





قال جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يُعلمنا الاستخارة في الأمور كلها كما يعلمُنا السورة من
القرآن ، يقول : إذا هم أحدكم بالأمر فليركع ركعتين من غير الفريضة ، ثم ليقل اللهم إني أستخيرك بعلمك ، وأستقدرك بقدرتك ،
وأسألك من فضلك العظيم فإنك تقدِرُ ولا أقدِرُ ، وتعلم ولا أعلم ، وأنت علام الغيوب ، اللهم إن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر -يسمي حاجته -
خير لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري - أو قال : عاجلة وآجله - فاقدره لي ويسره لي ، ثم بارك لي فيه ، وإن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر
شر في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري - أو قال : عاجله وآجله - فاصرفه عني واصرفني عنه ، واقدر لي الخير حيث كان ، ثم ارضني به " .
وما ندم من استخار الخالق ، وشاور المخلوقين المؤمنين وتثبت في أمره
فقد قال سبحانه) وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللّهِ) 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه 

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه 


جزاك الله كل خير والى الخير

لمسه :Bye: [/frame]

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: "ثَلَاثَةٌ أَنَا خَصْمُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ رَجُلٌ أَعْطَى بِي ثُمَّ غَدَرَ وَرَجُلٌ بَاعَ حُرًّا فَأَكَلَ ثَمَنَهُ وَرَجُلٌ اسْتَأْجَرَ أَجِيرًا فَاسْتَوْفَى مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ أَجْرَهُ".

قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري":

قَوْلُهُ : (ثَلَاثَةٌ : أَنَا خَصْمُهُمْ) قَالَ اِبْنُ التِّينِ: هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى خَصْمٌ لِجَمِيعِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ أَرَادَ التَّشْدِيدَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ بِالتَّصْرِيحِ، قَوْلُهُ:

(أَعْطَى بِي ثُمَّ غَدَرَ) أَعْطَى يَمِينَهُ بِي أَيْ عَاهَدَ عَهْدًا وَحَلَفَ عَلَيْهِ بِاللَّهِ ثُمَّ نَقَضَهُ.

أخرجه البخاري (2/776 ، رقم 2114) ، وابن ماجه (2/816 ، رقم 2442) . وأخرجه أيضًا : أحمد (2/358 ، رقم 8677) ، وابن الجارود (ص 149 ، رقم 579) ، وأبو يعلى (11/444 ، رقم 6571) ، والبيهقى (6/14 ، رقم 10836).*
*
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:*
*"إِنَّ اللهَ لَيُنَادِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ: أَيْنَ جِيرَانِي, أَيْنَ جِيرَانِي؟" قَالَ: "فَتَقُولُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ: رَبَّنَا! وَمَنْ يَنْبَغِيَ أَنْ يُجَاوِرَكَ؟فَيَقُولُ: أَيْنَ عُمَّارُ الْمَسَاجِدِ؟".

وعمار المساجد هنا هم الذين يحافظون على الصلوات وذكر الله وطلب العلم فيها. ومن صور عمارة السلف للمساجد: قال ابن جريج: كان المسجد فراش عطاء عشرين سنة، وكان من أحسن الناس صلاة. وقال سعيد بن المسيب: ما أذن المؤذن منذ ثلاثين سنة إلا وأنا في المسجد. وقال ربيعة بن زيد: ما أذن المؤذن لصلاة الظهر منذ أربعين سنة إلا وأنا في المسجد إلا أن أكون مريضا أو مسافرا. وقال يحيى بن معين: لم يفت الزوال في المسجد يحيى بن سعيد أربعين سنة.*


*أخرجه الحارث بن أبي أسامة في مسنده" ( 16 / 1 ) وصححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 6 / 512 ).*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ شريف..
موضوع فكرته جميلة.....جزاك الله خيرا... :f: 
وأسمح لى بالمشاركة....

* فضل عيادة المريض: [frame="5 80"]- قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
 (إذا عاد الرجل أخاه المسلم مشى في خرافة الجنة حتى يجلس فإذا جلس غمرته الرحمة، فإن كان غدوة صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك حتى يمسي، وإن كان مساء صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك حتى يصبح).[/frame]

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> أستاذ\ شريف..
> موضوع فكرته جميلة.....جزاك الله خيرا...
> وأسمح لى بالمشاركة....
> 
> 
> * فضل عيادة المريض: 
> 
> - قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:
> (إذا عاد الرجل أخاه المسلم مشى في خرافة الجنة حتى يجلس فإذا جلس غمرته الرحمة، فإن كان غدوة صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك حتى يمسي، وإن كان مساء صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك حتى يصبح).


*اهلا بكي اختنا الغاليه و جزاكي الله خيرا و ليت الجميع يشارك بنيه نشر و احياء احاديث الرسول الصحيحه* 
*و اتمني من الجميع ذكر السند للحديث للتأكد من صحته*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: كُنْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ جَالِسًا فِي الْحَلْقَةِ وَرَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فَلَمَّا رَكَعَ وَسَجَدَ فَتَشَهَّدَ ثُمَّ قَالَ فِي دُعَائِهِ: اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ يَا بَدِيعَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَا ذَا الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "أَتَدْرُونَ بِمَا دَعَا اللَّهَ؟" قَالَ: فَقَالُوا: اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ، قَالَ: "وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ لَقَدْ دَعَا اللَّهَ بِاسْمِهِ الْأَعْظَمِ الَّذِي إِذَا دُعِيَ بِهِ أَجَابَ وَإِذَا سُئِلَ بِهِ أَعْطَى".

**قال الإمام الألباني في كتابه "التوسل أنواعه وأحكامه":

اضطرب الناس في مسألة التوسل، وحكمها في الدين اضطراباً كبيراً، وقد اعتاد جمهور المسلمين منذ قرون طويلة أن يقولوا في دعائهم مثلاً: "اللهم بحق نبيك أو بجاهه أو بقدره عندك عافني واعف عني" و"اللهم بجاه الأولياء والصالحين، ومثل فلان وفلان" .. الخ .

ثم وضَّح في الفصل الثالث : "التوسل المشروع وأنواعه" بأن التوسل ثلاثة أنواع لا رابع لهما وما دون ذلك شرك بالله تعالى والعياذ بالله: 

1- التوسل إلى الله تعالى باسم من أسمائه الحسنى، أو صفة من صفاته العليا (كما جاء في الحديث أعلاه).

2ـ التوسل إلى الله تعالى بعمل صالح قام به الداعي:كأن يقول المسلم: اللهم بإيماني بك، ومحبتي لك، واتباعي لرسولك اغفر لي.

3 - التوسل إلى الله تعالى بدعاء الرجل الصالح: كأن يقول المسلم في ضيق شديد، أو تحل به مصيبة كبيرة، ويعلم من نفسه التفريط في جنب الله تبارك وتعالى، فيجب أن يأخذ بسبب قوي إلى الله، فيذهب إلى رجل يعتقد فيه الصلاح والتقوى، أو الفضل والعلم بالكتاب والسنة، فيطلب منه أن يدعوا له ربه، ليفرج عنه كربه، ويزيل عنه همه.

*
*لمن يرغب بالتوسع يمكنه تحميل الكتاب كاملا على هذا الرابط:* 


*www.balligho.com/tawassol.zip*
*أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/47 ، رقم 29361) ، وأحمد (1/230 ، رقم 13824) ، وأبو داود (2/79 ، رقم 1495) ، والترمذى (5/550 ، رقم 3544) ، وقال : غريب . والنسائى (3/52 ، رقم 1300) ، وابن ماجه (2/1268 ، رقم 3858) ، وابن حبان (3/175 ، رقم 893) ، والحاكم (1/683 ، رقم 1856) وقال : صحيح على شرط مسلم . والضياء (5/257 ، رقم 1885) قال الألباني: حسن صحيح (الروض النضير ، 133) .

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*من السنن المتروكة في هذه الأيام الدعاء بين الظهر والعصر يوم الأربعاء: عَنْ ‏جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ،‏ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏دَعَا فِي مَسْجِدِ الْفَتْحِ ثَلَاثًا يَوْمَ ‏ ‏الِاثْنَيْنِ وَيَوْمَ الثُّلَاثَاءِ وَيَوْمَ الْأَرْبِعَاءِ فَاسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْأَرْبِعَاءِ بَيْنَ الصَّلَاتَيْنِ فَعُرِفَ الْبِشْرُ فِي وَجْهِهِ، ‏ قَالَ ‏ ‏جَابِرٌ: ‏ "‏فَلَمْ يَنْزِلْ بِي أَمْرٌ مُهِمٌّ غَلِيظٌ إِلَّا ‏ ‏تَوَخَّيْتُ ‏ ‏تِلْكَ السَّاعَةَ ‏ ‏فَأَدْعُو فِيهَا فَأَعْرِفُ الْإِجَابَةَ".

قال الشيخ حسين العوايشة حفظه الله في "شرح صحيح الأدب المفرد" (2/380-381):: (فاستُجيب له بين الصلاتين مِنْ يوم الأربعاء)**: قال شيخنا (أي: الألباني) حفظه الله مجيباً سؤالي عن ذلك: لولا أَنَّ الصحابي رضي الله عنه أفادنا أَنَّ دعاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك الوقت من يوم الأربعاء كان مقصوداً، والشاهد يرى ما لا يرى الغائب وليس الخبر كالمعاينة، لولا أَنَّ الصحابيّ أخبَرنا بهذا الخبر؛ لكنّا قُلْنا هذا قد اتفق لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أَّنه دعا فاستجيب له، في ذلك الوقت من ذلك اليوم. لكن أَخذ هذا الصحابي يعمل بما رآه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً ووقتاً ويستجاب له. إِذاً هذا أمرٌ فهمناه بواسطة هذا الصحابي وأَنّه سنّةٌ تعبدية لا عفوية. انتهى كلامه حفظه الله. قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في "اقتضاء الصراط" ( 1 / 433): وهذا الحديث يعمل به طائفة من أصحابنا وغيرهم فيتحرون الدعاء في هذا كما نقل عن جابر ولم يُنقل عن جابر رضي الله عنه أنه تحرى الدعاء في المكان بل في الزمان. وقال البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" ( 2 / 46): ويتحرى للدعاء الأوقات والأحوال والمواطن التي يرجى فها الإجابة تماما فأما الأوقات فمنها ما بين الظهر والعصر من يوم الأربعاء.

**رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد وأحمد والبزار وغيرهم وحسنه الألباني في "صحيح الأدب المفرد" (1/246) رقم: ( 704).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن ابي هريره رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إن في الجنه مائه درجه أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيل الله ،ما بين الدرجتين كما بين السماء والأرض)) رواه البخاري ومسلم

المجاهد في سبيل الله كالصائم القائم القانت بآيات الله
عن ابي هريره رضي الله عنه قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم(مثل المجاهد في سبيل الله ،كمثل الصائم القائم القانت بآيات الله،لا يفتر من صيام ولا صلاة حتى يرجع المجاهد في سبيل الله تعالى ) ).رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى الأَشْعَرِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: جَاءَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنَحْنُ جُلُوسٌ فَقَالَ: "مَا أَصْبَحْتُ غَدَاةً قَطُّ إِلا اسْتَغْفَرْتُ الله فِيهَا مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ". 

أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (7/172 ، رقم 35075) . وأخرجه أيضًا : الطبرانى فى الأوسط (4/110 ، رقم 3737) وصححه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " (4 / 130).* 

*وفي هذا الحديث دليل على أن الاستغفار مائة مرة من أذكار الصباح.
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا، أَنَّهُمَا شَهِدَا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: ""إِذَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ"، قَالَ: "يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَأَنَا أَكْبَرُ وَإِذَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَحْدِي وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَلَا شَرِيكَ لِي وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا لِي الْمُلْكُ وَلِيَ الْحَمْدُ وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِي، مَنْ رُزِقَهُنَّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ لَمْ تَمَسَّهُ النَّارُ "."


قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن ابن ماجه": قَوْله ( مَنْ رُزِقَهُنَّ ) عَلَى بِنَاء الْمَفْعُول وَرَجَعَ نَائِب الْفَاعِل إِلَى مَنْ، أَيْ مَنْ أَعْطَاهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَات عِنْد الْمَوْت وَوَفَّقَهُ لَهَا لَمْ تَمَسّهُ النَّار بَلْ يَدْخُل الْجَنَّة اِبْتِدَاء مَعَ الْأَبْرَار اللَّهُمَّ اِجْعَلْنَا مِمَّنْ رَزَقْته إِيَّاهُنَّ.


أخرجه عبد بن حميد (ص 293 ، رقم 943) ، والنسائى فى الكبرى (6/95 ، رقم 10180) ، وابن ماجه (2/1246 رقم 3794) ، وأبو يعلى (11/14 ، رقم 6154) ، وابن حبان (3/131 ، رقم 851) ، والحاكم (1/46 ، رقم 8) وقال : صحيح . والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (1/445 ، رقم 663*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنَ الصَّامِتِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "مَا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مُسْلِمٌ يَدْعُو اللَّهَ بِدَعْوَةٍ إِلَّا آتَاهُ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهَا أَوْ صَرَفَ عَنْهُ مِنْ السُّوءِ مِثْلَهَا مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ"، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ: إِذًا نُكْثِرُ، قَالَ: "اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ". 

أخرجه الترمذي (5/566 ، رقم 3573) وقال : حسن صحيح غريب . وعبد الله بن أحمد فى زوائده على المسند (5/329 ، رقم 22837) ، والضياء (8/261 ، رقم 316) وقال: إسناده حسن . وأخرجه أيضًا : الطبراني فى الأوسط (1/53 ، رقم 147) ، وحسَّنه الألباني (صحيح الجامع ، رقم 5636).* 

*قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": "مِنْ السُّوءِ" أَيْ الْبَلَاءِ النَّازِلِ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ فِي أَمْرِ دِينِهِ أَوْ دُنْيَاهُ أَوْ بَدَنِهِ "مِثْلَهَا" أَيْ مِثْلَ تِلْكَ الدَّعْوَةِ كَمْيَّةً وَكَيْفِيَّةً إِنْ لَمْ يُقَدَّرْ لَهُ وُقُوعُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا "اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ" قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ أَيْ اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ إِجَابَةً مِنْ دُعَائِكُمْ وَقِيلَ اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ ثَوَابًا وَعَطَاءً مِمَّا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ فَأَكْثِرُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فَإِنَّهُ تَعَالَى يُقَابِلُ أَدْعِيَتَكُمْ بِمَا هُوَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْهَا وَأَجَلُّ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي عبد الله النعـمان بن بشير رضي الله عـنهما ، قـال : سمعـت رسـول الله صلي الله عـليه وسلم يقول: ( إن الحلال بين ، وإن الحـرام بين ، وبينهما أمـور مشتبهات لا يعـلمهن كثير من الناس ، فمن اتقى الشبهات فـقـد استبرأ لديـنه وعـرضه ، ومن وقع في الشبهات وقـع في الحرام ، كـالراعي يـرعى حول الحمى يوشك أن يرتع فيه،ألا وإن لكل ملك حمى ، ألا وإن حمى الله محارمه ، ألا وإن في الجـسد مضغة إذا صلحـت صلح الجسد كله ، وإذا فـسـدت فـسـد الجسـد كـلـه ، ألا وهي الـقـلب) رواه البخاري
رقم : 52 ] ومسلم [ رقم : 1599 ]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَرَّ بِشَجَرَةٍ يَابِسَةِ الْوَرَقِ فَضَرَبَهَا بِعَصَاهُ فَتَنَاثَرَ الْوَرَقُ فَقَالَ: "إِنَّ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ لَتُسَاقِطُ مِنْ ذُنُوبِ الْعَبْدِ كَمَا تَسَاقَطَ وَرَقُ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ".
*
*أخرجه الترمذى (5/544 ، رقم 3533) وقال : غريب وحسَّنه الألباني التعليق الرغيب (2 / 249).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَن سَلْمَانَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ الضَّبِّيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:* *قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "الصَّدَقَةُ عَلَى الْمِسْكِينِ صَدَقَةٌ، وَعَلَى ذِي الْقَرَابَةِ اثْنَتَانِ: صَدَقَةٌ وَصِلَةٌ".

**قال العلَّامة السندي في "شرح سنن النَّسائي": قَوْله
( اِثْنَتَانِ ) أَيْ فَفِيهَا أَجْرَانِ فَهَذَا حَثّ عَلَى التَّصَدُّق عَلَى الرَّحِم وَالِاهْتِمَام بِهِ.

وقال رحمه الله في "شرح سنن ابن ماجه": قَوْله:

( الصَّدَقَة عَلَى الْمِسْكَيْنِ إِلَخْ ) إِطْلَاقه يَشْمَل الْفَرْض وَالنَّدْب فَيَدُلّ عَلَى جَوَاز أَدَاء الزَّكَاة إِلَى الْقَرَابَة مُطْلَقًا وَاَللَّه سُبْحَانه وَتَعَالَى أَعْلَم.

أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (2/413 ، رقم 10541) ، وأحمد (4/18 ، رقم 16278) ، والدارمى (1/488 ، رقم 1681) ، والترمذى (3/46 ، رقم 658) ، وقال : حسن . والنسائى (5/92 ، رقم 2582) ، وابن ماجه (1/591 ، رقم 1844) ، وابن خزيمة (4/77 ، رقم 2385) ، وابن حبان (8/132 ، رقم 3344) ، والطبرانى (6/274 ، رقم 6204) ، والحاكم (1/564 ، رقم 1476) ، والبيهقى (4/174 ، رقم 7524) . وأخرجه أيضًا : ابن أبى عاصم فى الآحاد والمثانى (2/363 ، رقم 1136) وصححه الألباني في التعليق الرغيب ( 2 / 32 ) ، والمشكاة ( 1939 ).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ اضْطَجَعَ مَضْجَعًا لَمْ يَذْكُرْ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى فِيهِ إِلَّا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ تِرَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمَنْ قَعَدَ مَقْعَدًا لَمْ يَذْكُرْ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِيهِ إِلَّا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ تِرَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ". أخرجه أبو داود (4/264 ، رقم 4856) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائى فى السنن الكبرى (6/107 ، رقم 10237) ، والطبرانى فى الشاميين (2/272 ، رقم 1324)، قال الألباني: حسن صحيح (صحيح الترغيب والترهيب، رقم 611). تِرَةً: أي حسرة وندامة. لذلك ينبغي قراءة آية الكرسي على الأقل قبل النوم لما صح من الأحاديث في ذلك والإكثار من ذكر الله والإستغفار في المجالس لما صح أيضا
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ-: ((إ**نَّ أَحَدَكُمْ يُجْمَعُ خَلْقُهُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا نُطْفَةً، ثُمَّ يَكُونُ عَلَقَةً مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ يَكُونُ مُضْغَةً مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ، ثُمَّ يُرْسَلُ إلَيْهِ الْمَلَكُ فَيَنْفُخُ فِيهِ الرُّوحَ، وَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ: بِكَتْبِ رِزْقِهِ، وَأَجَلِهِ، وَعَمَلِهِ، وَشَقِيٍّ أَمْ سَعِيدٍ؛ فَوَاَللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا إلَهَ غَيْرُهُ إنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا. وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إلَّا ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا .))
**رَوَاهُ الْبُخَارِيُّ [رقم:3208]، وَمُسْلِمٌ [رقم:2643
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذا أقيمت الصلاة فكبر ثم اقرأ ما تيسر معك من القرآن ثم اركع حتى تطمئن راكعاً، ثم ارفع حتى تعتدل قائماً، ثم اسجد حتى تطمئن ساجداً، ثم ارفع حتى تطمئن جالساً، ثم اسجد حتى تطمئن ساجداً، ثم افعل ذلك في صلاتك كلها مثل ذلك".
وقد ورد في زاد المسلم حديث رقم 46. (رواه البخاري ومسلم)
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ سَمُرَةَ بْنِ جُنْدُبٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "احْضُرُوا الْجُمُعَةَ وَادْنُوا مِنَ الْإِمَامِ فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيَتَخَلَّفُ عَنْ الْجُمُعَةِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُ لَيَتَخَلَّفُ عَنِ الْجَنَّةِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنْ أَهْلِهَا".

**قالَ العلَّامَةُ شَمْسُ الحَقِّ العَظِيمِ أَبَادِي فِي "عَوْنُ المَعْبُود شَرْحُ سُنَن أَبِي دَاوُد": قَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيُّ: وَهُوَ يَدُلُّ عَلَى مَشْرُوعِيَّةِ حُضُورِ الْخُطْبَةِ وَالدُّنُوِّ مِنَ الإمام لما في الْأَحَادِيثِ مِنَ الْحَضِّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَالتَّرْغِيبِ إِلَيْهِ، وَفِيهِ أَنَّ التَّأَخُّرَ عَنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ مِنْ أَسْبَابِ التَّأَخُّرِ عَنْ دُخُولِ الْجَنَّةِ.

جَعَلَنَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى مِنَ الْمُتَقَدِّمِينَ فِي دُخُولِهَا.*

*أخرجه أحمد (5/10 ، رقم 20124) ، والبيهقى (3/238 ، رقم 5724) . وأخرجه أيضًا : الطبرانى فى الصغير (1/216 ، رقم 346) ، والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (3/106 ، رقم 3018) ، والديلمى (1/107 ، رقم 361) وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، رقم 200).*
*

*

----------


## سوما

كان النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏جالسا إذ جاء رجل يسأل أو طالب حاجة أقبل علينا بوجهه فقال اشفعوا فلتؤجروا وليقض الله على لسان نبيه ما شاء..

[frame="5 80"] ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن يوسف ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي بردة بريد بن أبي بردة ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏جدي ‏ ‏أبو بردة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏أبي موسى ‏ 
‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال: ‏ 
‏المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا ثم شبك بين أصابعه ..[/frame]

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: 
"إذا أحسن أحدكم إسلامه فكل حسنة يعملها يكتب له عشرة أمثالها إلي سبعمائة ضعف، وكل سيئة يعملها يكتب له مثلها حتى يلقى الله".
(رواه الشيخان، وانظر زاد المسلم حديث رقم 33)*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ الْمُزَنِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:** "إِذَا جَاءَكُمْ مَنْ تَرْضَوْنَ دِينَهُ وَخُلُقَهُ فَأَنْكِحُوهُ إِلَّا تَفْعَلُوا تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ"، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ؟ قَالَ: "إِذَا جَاءَكُمْ مَنْ تَرْضَوْنَ دِينَهُ وَخُلُقَهُ فَأَنْكِحُوهُ" ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ.

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي":

قَوْلُهُ:

(وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ) أَيْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ قِلَّةِ الْمَالِ أَوْ عَدَمِ الْكَفَاءَةِ.

أخرجه الترمذي (3/395 ، رقم 1085) ، والطبراني (22/299 ، رقم 762) ، وابن مردويه كما في تفسير ابن كثير (2/330) ، والبيهقي (7/82 ، رقم 13259) وحسنه الألباني (الإرواء ، 1868).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حدثنا محمد بن عبدالله بن نمير. حدثنا أبو خالد، يعني سليمان بن حيان، عن سعد بن طارق، عن ربعي، عن حذيفة؛ قال: كنا عند عمر. فقال: أيكم سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر الفتن؟ فقال قوم: نحن سمعناه. فقال: لعلكم تعنون فتنة الرجل في أهله وجاره؟ قالوا: أجل. قال:تلك تكفرها الصلاة والصيام والصدقة. ولكن أيكم سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر الفتن التي تموج موج البحر. قال حذيفة: فأسكت القوم. فقلت: أنا. قال: أنت، لله أبوك! قال حذيفة: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
"تعرض الفتن على القلوب كالحصير عودا عودا. فأي قلب أشربها نكت فيه نكتة سوداء. وأي قلب أنكرها نكت فيه نكتة بيضاء. حتى تصير على قلبين، على أبيض مثل الصفا. فلا تضره فتنة ما دامت السماوات والأرض. والآخر أسود مربادا، كالكوز مجخيا لا يعرف معروفا ولا ينكر منكرا. إلا ما أشرب من مراه".
قال حذيفة: وحدثته؛ أن بينك وبينها بابا مغلقا يوشك أن يكسر. قال عمر: أكسرا، لا أبا لك! فلو أنه فتح لعله كان يعاد. قلت: لا. بل يكسر. وحدثته؛ أن ذلك الباب رجل يقتل أو يموت. حديثا ليس بالأغاليط.
قال أبو خالد: فقلت لسعد: يا أبا مالك! ما أسود مربادا؟ قال: شدة البياض في سواد. قال، قلت: فما الكوز مجخيا؟ قال: منكوسا.
فهرس مسلم كتاب الإيمان*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "بَيْنَا رَجُلٌ بِفَلَاةٍ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ فَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا فِي سَحَابَةٍ: اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلَانٍ، فَتَنَحَّى ذَلِكَ السَّحَابُ فَأَفْرَغَ مَاءَهُ فِي حَرَّةٍ فَإِذَا شَرْجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ الشِّرَاجِ قَدْ اسْتَوْعَبَتْ ذَلِكَ الْمَاءَ كُلَّهُ فَتَتَبَّعَ الْمَاءَ فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ فِي حَدِيقَتِهِ يُحَوِّلُ الْمَاءَ بِمِسْحَاتِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ مَا اسْمُكَ قَالَ: فُلَانٌ، لِلِاسْمِ الَّذِي سَمِعَ فِي السَّحَابَةِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ لِمَ تَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ اسْمِي؟ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا فِي السَّحَابِ الَّذِي هَذَا مَاؤُهُ يَقُولُ اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلَانٍ لِاسْمِكَ فَمَا تَصْنَعُ فِيهَا؟ قَالَ: أَمَّا إِذْ قُلْتَ هَذَا فَإِنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا فَأَتَصَدَّقُ بِثُلُثِهِ وَآكُلُ أَنَا وَعِيَالِي ثُلُثًا وَأَرُدُّ فِيهَا ثُلُثَهُ".

**قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :

(فَتَنَحَّى ذَلِكَ السَّحَاب , فَأَفْرَغَ مَاءَهُ فِي حَرَّة , فَإِذَا شَرْجَة مِنْ تِلْك الشِّرَاج) مَعْنَى تَنَحَّى قَصَدَ , يُقَال : تَنَحَّيْت الشَّيْء وَانْتَحَيْته وَنَحَوْته إِذَا قَصَدْته، وَمِنْهُ سُمِّيَ عِلْم النَّحْو لِأَنَّهُ قَصْد كَلَام الْعَرَب. وَأَمَّا الْحَرَّة بِفَتْحِ الْحَاء فَهِيَ أَرْض مُلَبَّسَة حِجَارَة سُودًا. وَالشَّرْجَة وَهِيَ مَسَائِل الْمَاء فِي الْحِرَار.

وَفِي الْحَدِيث فَضْل الصَّدَقَة وَالْإِحْسَان إِلَى الْمَسَاكِين وَأَبْنَاء السَّبِيل، وَفَضْل أَكْل الْإِنْسَان مِنْ كَسْبه، وَالْإِنْفَاق عَلَى الْعِيَال.

**أخرجه أحمد (2/296 ، رقم 7928) ، ومسلم (4/2288 ، رقم 2984) . وأخرجه أيضا : الطيالسى (ص 337 ، رقم 2587) ، وابن حبان (8/142 ، رقم 3355) ، والبيهقى (4/133 ، رقم 7303) ، وفى شعب الإيمان (3/231 ، رقم 3407).

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عندك صعودك أو نزولك من (السلم) أو (الدرج) أو (المصعد).

س: مــاذا تـقـول ؟*

*عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ [ كـُـنـّا إذا صعدنا كبـَّرنا، وإذا نزلنا سبَّحْـنا‏]‏**.(1) 

وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال‏:‏ [وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجيوشـُه إذا عـَـلـَوْا الثــّـنايا كبَّـروا وإذا هـَـبَـطوا سبَّـحوا]* *.(2)


كان رسولنا وحبيبنا محمد r عند:

صعوده يُـكـَـبِّـر الله:* 

*' الله اكبر'

وعند نزوله كان يُسَـبِّـح الله:

' سبحان الله'

**[1] (‏‏(‏رواه البخاري‏)‏‏)‏‏.‏

[2] (‏‏(‏رواه أبو داود بإسناد صحيح)).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُما أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم مر على رجل من الأنصار وهو يعظ أخاه في الحياء. فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: <دعه فإن الحياء من الإيمان> مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيهِ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أخرج ابن حبان: (573) بإسناد صحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله : ((أن من عباد الله عباداً ليسوا بأنبياء يغبطهم الأنبياء والشهداء)) قيل: من هم لعلنا نحبهم؟ قال: ((هم قوم تحابوا بنور الله من غير أرحام ولا أنساب، وجوههم نور، على منابر من نور، لا يخافون إذا خاف الناس، ولا يحزنون إذا حزن الناس))، ثم قرأ: أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاء ٱللَّهِ لاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ [يونس:62].*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُحْسِنُ وُضُوءَهُ، ثُمَّ يَقُومُ فَيُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَينِ مُقْبِلٌ عَلَيهِمَا بِقَلْبِهِ وَوَجْهِهِ، إِلاَّ وَجَبَتْ لَهُ الجَنَّة".

قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم":

(مُقْبِل) أَيْ: وَهُوَ مُقْبِل, وَقَدْ جَمَعَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِهَاتَيْنِ اللَّفْظَتَيْنِ أَنْوَاع الْخُضُوع وَالْخُشُوع، لِأَنَّ الْخُضُوع فِي الْأَعْضَاء وَالْخُشُوع بِالْقَلْبِ عَلَى مَا قَالَهُ جَمَاعَة مِنْ الْعُلَمَاء.

نشكر الشيخ والأستاذ العلامة عبد الهادي بن حسن وهبـي الذي اقترح نشر هذا الحديث الجميل.

أخرجه مسلم (1/209 ، رقم 234) ، وأبو داود (1/43 ، رقم 169).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَا مِنْ جُرْعَةٍ أَعْظَمُ أَجْرًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ جُرْعَةِ غَيْظٍ كَظَمَهَا عَبْدٌ ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ".

أخرجه ابن ماجه (2/1401 ، رقم 4189) وصححه الألباني في "التعليق الرغيب" ( 3 / 279 ).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:" من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر صلوات وحط عنه عشر خطيئات ورفع له عشر درجات "

**تخريج السيوطي : (حم خد ن ك) عن أنس.

تحقيق الألباني : (صحيح) انظر حديث رقم: 6359 في صحيح الجامع.‌

المرجع
**صحيح وضعيف الجامع الصغير

الحكم
**صحيح



سُئِلَ العلامة الوالد عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى عن حكم اختصار اسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلمبـ (ص) أو (صلعم)** فأجاب طيب الله ثراه:

ما ينبغي هذا، ولكن ينبغي لمن كتب اسم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو نطق به أن يصلي صلاة كاملة، فيقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ولا يقول: صلعم، ولا ص فقط، هذا كسل لا ينبغي، بل السنة والمشروع أن يكتب الصلاة صريحة، فيقول- صلى الله عليه وسلم-، أو - عليه الصلاة والسلام.

لأن الله قال جل وعلا: إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً* *[الأحزاب:56)].

ويقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا).

**وجاء عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أن جبريل أخبره أنه من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا، ومن سلم علي واحدة سلم الله عليه بها عشراً. الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها، فلا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكسل، ولا للمؤمنة أن تكسل عند الكتابة، أو عند النطق باسمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الصلاة والسلام عليه خطاً ولفظاً، أما الإشارة بالصاد أو بـ صلعم فهذا لا ينبغي.

المصدر: فتاوى نور على الدرب:*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِذَا ضَرَبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَتَجَنَّبِ الْوَجْهَ، وَلَا تَقُلْ قَبَّحَ اللَّهُ وَجْهَكَ وَوَجْهَ مَنْ أَشْبَهَ وَجْهَكَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى خَلَقَ آدَمَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ".
*
*أخرجه عبد الرزاق (9/445 ، رقم 17952)، وأحمد (2/251 ، رقم 7414)، ومسلم (4/2017 ، رقم 2612)، والدار قطني في الصفات (1/35 ، رقم 44)، وابن عساكر (52/315).*


*





*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"مثل المؤمن الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الأترجة طعمها طيب وريحها طيب , ومثل المؤمن الذي لايقرأ القرآن كمثل التمرة طعمها طيب ولا ريح لها, ومثل الفاجر الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الريحانة ريحها طيب وطعمها مر, ومثل الفاجر الذي لايقرأ القرآن كمثل الحنظلة طعمها مر ولا ريح لها" رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فعَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْه، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمْ قَالَ:"مَنْ غَدَا إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ لا يُرِيدُ إِلا أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ خَيْرًا أَوْ يَعْلَمَهُ، كَانَ لَهُ كَأَجْرِ حَاجٍّ تَامًّا حِجَّتُهُ".(1)

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:"من غدا إلى المسجد أو راح أعد الله له نزله من الجنة كلما غدا أو راح".(2)


*
*الحديث الأول: رواهـ الطبراني في الكبير بإسناد لا بأس به.

ووجدت الحديث في برنامج مكتبة الألباني بهذا الأخراج:*

*المرجع
صحيح الترغيب والترهيب

الكتاب
كتاب العلم

في
الترغيب في الرحلة في طلب العلم

الجزء
1

الحكم
حسن صحيح


**الحديث الثاني: 

المرجع
مشكاة المصابيح

الكتاب
كتاب الصلاة

الباب
المساجد ومواضع الصلاة – الفصل الأول

الجزء
1

الحكم
مـتـفـق عليه



*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ الخُزَاعِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: "أَبْشِرُوا، أَلَيْسَ تَشْهَدُونَ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ الله؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا القُرْآنَ سَبَبٌ طَرَفَهُ بِيَدِ اللهِ وَطَرَفَهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ فَتَمَسَّكُوا بِهِ فَإِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَلَنْ تَهْلِكُوا بَعْدَهُ أَبَداً".

أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/125 ، رقم 30006) ، والطبراني (22/188 ، رقم 491) ، وابن حبان (1/329 ، رقم 122) . وأخرجه أيضاً: عبد بن حميد (ص 175 ، رقم 483) ، وابن أبى عاصم فى الآحاد والمثاني (4/282 ، رقم 2302) ، ومحمد بن نصر المروزي (كما فى مختصر قيام الليل للمقريزي ص 293 ، رقم 221) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (2/327 ، رقم 1942) ، وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 338).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*فعن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((الريح من روح الله قال سلمه فروح الله تأتي بالرحمة وتأتي بالعذاب فإذا رأيتموها فلا تسبوها وسلوا الله خيرها واستعيذوا بالله من شرها)).

(صحيح) _ ابن ماجه 3727 .*

*رقم الحديث 4250
المرجع : صحيح أبي داود3
الصفحة : 960 
الموضوع الرئيسي: الأدب والإستئذان والصلة
نوع الحديث : صـحـيـح



وفي صحيح الإمام مسلم: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأى الريح قال: (( اللهم إني أسألك خيرها وخير ما فيها وخير ما أرسلت به وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها، وشرّ ما أرسلت به )).


*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِذَا دَعَا أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَعْزِمْ فِي الدُّعَاءِ وَلَا يَقُلْ اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ شِئْتَ فَأَعْطِنِي فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا مُسْتَكْرِهَ لَهُ".

قال الإمام النَّوَوِيّ في "شرح صحيح مسلم":

وَفِي رِوَايَة: (وَلْيَعْزِمِ الرَّغْبَة فَإِنَّ اللهَ لَا يَتَعَاظَمهُ شَيْء أَعْطَاهُ).

قَالَ "الْعُلَمَاء": عَزْم الْمَسْأَلَة: الشِّدَّة فِي طَلَبهَا, وَالْجَزْم مِنْ غَيْر ضَعْف فِي الطَّلَب, وَلَا تَعْلِيق عَلَى مَشِيئَة وَنَحْوهَا.

وَقِيلَ: هُوَ حُسْن الظَّنّ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى فِي الْإِجَابَة.

وَمَعْنَى الْحَدِيث: اِسْتِحْبَاب الْجَزْم فِي الطَّلَب, وَكَرَاهَة التَّعْلِيق عَلَى الْمَشِيئَة. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله.

وقال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب في:

"كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد":

فيه خمس مسائل:

*الأولى:* النهي عن الاستثناء في الدعاء.

*الثانية:* بيان العلة في ذلك.

*الثالثة:* قوله: *(ليعزم المسألة)*.

*الرابعة:* إعظام الرغبة.

*الخامسة:* التعليل لهذا الأمر.

أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/21 ، رقم 29162) ، وأحمد (3/101 ، رقم 11999) ، والبخاري (5/2334 ، رقم 5979) ، ومسلم (4/2063 ، رقم 2678) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (6/151 ، رقم 10420) . وأخرجه أيضًا : البخاري فى الأدب المفرد (1/213 ، رقم 608) ، والديلمي (1/316 ، رقم 1245).

على الراغب في معرفة ما ينبغي على كل مسلم أن يعلمه من أمور التوحيد والشرك، ننصحه بتحميل هذا الكتاب القيم "كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد"

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِذَا دَعَا أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَعْزِمْ فِي الدُّعَاءِ وَلَا يَقُلْ اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ شِئْتَ فَأَعْطِنِي فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا مُسْتَكْرِهَ لَهُ".

قال الإمام النَّوَوِيّ في "شرح صحيح مسلم":

وَفِي رِوَايَة: (وَلْيَعْزِمِ الرَّغْبَة فَإِنَّ اللهَ لَا يَتَعَاظَمهُ شَيْء أَعْطَاهُ).

قَالَ "الْعُلَمَاء": عَزْم الْمَسْأَلَة: الشِّدَّة فِي طَلَبهَا, وَالْجَزْم مِنْ غَيْر ضَعْف فِي الطَّلَب, وَلَا تَعْلِيق عَلَى مَشِيئَة وَنَحْوهَا.

وَقِيلَ: هُوَ حُسْن الظَّنّ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى فِي الْإِجَابَة.

وَمَعْنَى الْحَدِيث: اِسْتِحْبَاب الْجَزْم فِي الطَّلَب, وَكَرَاهَة التَّعْلِيق عَلَى الْمَشِيئَة. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله.

وقال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب في:

"كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد":

فيه خمس مسائل:

*الأولى:* النهي عن الاستثناء في الدعاء.

*الثانية:* بيان العلة في ذلك.

*الثالثة:* قوله: *(ليعزم المسألة)*.

*الرابعة:* إعظام الرغبة.

*الخامسة:* التعليل لهذا الأمر.

أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/21 ، رقم 29162) ، وأحمد (3/101 ، رقم 11999) ، والبخاري (5/2334 ، رقم 5979) ، ومسلم (4/2063 ، رقم 2678) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (6/151 ، رقم 10420) . وأخرجه أيضًا : البخاري فى الأدب المفرد (1/213 ، رقم 608) ، والديلمي (1/316 ، رقم 1245).

على الراغب في معرفة ما ينبغي على كل مسلم أن يعلمه من أمور التوحيد والشرك، ننصحه بتحميل هذا الكتاب القيم "كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد"

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (كان النبي صلى الله علية وسلم يقوم من الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه فقلت له: لم تصنع هذا يا رسول الله وقد غفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ قال: أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً؟) متفق عليه

(وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان النبي صلى الله علية وسلم يقوم من الليل)** أي بعضه ولم يستوف ليلة بالقيام على أمته.

(حتى تتفطر)** أي تتشقق.

(قدماه)** أي دأب في الطاعة إلى تفطر قدميه من طول القيام واعتماده عليها.

(فقلت له: لم تصنع هذا)** سؤال عن حكمة الدأب والتشمير في الطاعة.

(يا رسول الله وقد غفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر)** أتت به طبق الآية المكني بها عن رفعة شأنه وعلو مكانه، لا أن هناك ذنبا فيغفر لوجوب العصمة له كسائر الأنبياء.

(؟ قال: أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً) أي أأترك صلاتي لأجل مغفرته فلا أكون عبدا شكورا؟ ظن السائل تحمل مشاق الطاعة خوف الذنب، أو رجاء العفو فبين صلى الله علية وسلم أن له سببا آخر هو أعلى وأكمل وهو الشكر على التأهل لها مع المغفرة وإجزال النعمة، والشكر: الاعتراف بالنعمة والقيام بالخدمة.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:"اشترى رجل من رجل عقاراً له، فوجد الرجل الذي اشترى العقار في عقاره جرة فيها ذهب، فقال له: الذي اشترى العقار، خذ ذهبك مني إنما اشتريت منك الأرض، ولم أبتع منك الذهب، وقال الذي له الأرض: إنما بعتك الأرض وما فيها، فتحاكما إلى رجل فقال الذي تحاكما إليه ألكما ولد قال أحدهما لي غلام وقال الآخر لي جارية، قال: أنكحوا الغلام الجارية وأنفقوا على أنفسهما منه وتصدقا".

رواه البخاري، ومسلم.

*

----------


## nefer



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> 


 
*مشكور و حفظك الله و راعاك*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه - سأله ، أو - سأل رجلا ، وعمران يسمع ، فقال : يا أبا فلان ، أما صمت سرر هذا الشهر . قال : أظنه قال : يعني رمضان ، قال الرجل : لا يا رسول الله ، قال : فإذا أفطرت فصم يومين . لم يقل الصلت : أظنه يعني رمضان . قال أبو عبد الله : وقال ثابت ، عن مطرف ، عن عمران ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من سرر شعبان . الراوي: عمران بن حصين - خلاصة الدرجة: [أورده في صحيحه] وقال : وقال ثابت عن مطرف عن عمران عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من سرر شعبان - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1983*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أن عائشة رضي الله عنها حدثته قالت : لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم شهرا أكثر من شعبان ، فإنه كان يصوم شعبان كله ، وكان يقول : خذوا من العمل ما تطيقون ، فإن الله لا يمل حتى تملوا . وأحب الصلاة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما دووم عليه وإن قلت ، وكان إذا صلى صلاة داوم عليها . 
الراوي: عائشة - خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح] - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1970*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السماوات والأرض ، السنة اثنا عشر شهرا ، منها أربعة حرم ، ثلاث متواليات : ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ، ورجب مضر الذي بين جمادى وشعبان ، أي شهر هذا . قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فسكت حتى ظننا أنه يسميه بغير اسمه ، قال : أليس ذا الحجة . قلنا : بلى ، قال : أي بلد هذا . قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه ، قال : أليس البلدة . قلنا : بلى ، قال : فأي يوم هذا . قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه ، قال : أليس يوم النحر . قلنا : بلى ، قال : فإن دماءكم وأموالكم - قال محمد : وأحسبه قال - وأعراضكم عليكم حرام ، كحرمة يومكم هذا ، في بلدكم هذا ، في شهركم هذا ، وستلقون ربكم فيسألكم عن أعمالكم ، ألا فلا ترجعوا بعدي ضلالا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض ، ألا ليبلغ الشاهد الغائب ، فلعل بعض من يبلغه أن يكون أوعى له من بعض من سمعه - فكان محمد إذا ذكره قال : صدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم قال : ألا هل بلغت ، ألا هل بلغت 
الراوي: أبو بكرة نفيع بن الحارث - خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح] - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7447*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ألا تخرج بنا إلى النخل نتحدث ، فخرج ، فقال : قلت : حدثني ما سمعت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة القدر ؟ قال : اعتكف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر الأول من رمضان ، واعتكفنا معه ، فأتاه جبريل فقال : إن الذي تطلب أمامك ، فاعتكف العشر الأوسط فاعتكفنا معه ، فأتاه جبريل فقال : إن الذي تطلب أمامك ، قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطيبا ، صبيحة عشرين من رمضان ، فقال : من كان اعتكف مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فليرجع ، فإني أريت ليلة القدر وإني نسيتها وإنها في العشر الأواخر ، وفي وتر ، وإني رأيت كأني أسجد في طين وماء . وكان سقف المسجد جريد النخل ، وما نرى في السماء شيئا ، فجاءت قزعة فأمطرنا ، فصلى بنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى رأيت أثر الطين والماء . على جبهة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرنبته ، تصديق رؤياه . 
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 813
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*احاديث ضعيفه عن فضل شهر شعبان**الحديث الأول: "كان رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-يصوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر فربما أخرَّ ذلك حتى يجتمعَ عليه صوم السنة فيصوم شعبان". 
وهذا الحديث ضعيف أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط عن عائشة-رضي الله عنها- ، قال الحافظ في الفتح:فيه ابن أبي ليلى ضعيف. 

الحديث الثاني: "كان إذا دخل رجب، قال: اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان ، وبلغنا رمضان". والحديث رواه البزار ،والطبراني في الأوسط ، والبيهقي في فضائل الأوقات ، عن أنس-رضي الله عنه- ، وقد ضعفه الحافظ في تبين العجب ، وقال: فيه زائدة بن أبي الرُّقَاد ، قال فيه أبو حاتم يحدث عن زياد النُّمَيْرِي ، عن أنس بأحاديث مرفوعة منكرة ، فلا يُدرى منه أو من زياد ، وقال فيه البخاري: منكر الحديث، وقال النسائي في السنن لا أدري من هو، وقال ابن حبان لا يُحتج بخبره. 
الحديث الثالث: عن أبي هريرة-رضي الله عنه- أن رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-لم يصم بعد رمضان إلا رجب وشعبان. 
وقد حكم عليه الحافظ ابن حجر-رحمه الله-في تبين العجب بالنكارة من أجل يوسف بن عطية ، فإنه ضعيف جدا. 
الحديث الرابع: رجب شهر الله ، وشعبان شهري ، ورمضان شهر أمتي. وهذا الحديث باطل موضوع، قال فيه الحافظ-رحمه الله- في تبين العجب رواه أبو بكر النقاش المفسر ، وسنده مركب ، ولا يعرف لعلقمة سماع من أبي سعيد ، والكسائي المذكور في السند لا يُدرى من هو ، والعهدة في هذا الإسناد على النقاش ، وأبو بكر النقاش ضعيف متروك الحديث قاله الذهبي في الميزان. 
قلت وقد جاء هذا اللفظ ضمن حديث طويل في فضل رجب ، وفي حديث صلاة الرغائب حكم عليهما الحافظ-رحمه الله- بالوضع في تبين العجب ، وجاء من طريق آخر بلفظشعبان شهري ، ورمضان شهر الله) عند الديلمي في مسند الفردوس عن عائشة-رضي الله عنها-،وفيه الحسن بن يحي الخشني ، قال الذهبي تركه الدارقطني ، وقد ضعف الحديث السيوطي والألباني-رحم الله الجميع-. 
الحديث الخامس: خيرة الله من الشهور ، وهو شهر الله ، من عظم شهر رجب ، فقد عظم أمر الله ، أدخله جنات النعيم ، وأوجب له رضوانه الأكبر، وشعبان شهري ، فمن عظم شهر شعبان فقد عظم أمري، ومن عظم أمري كنت له فرطا وذخرا يوم القيامة ، وشهر رمضان شهر أمتي ، فمن عظم شهر رمضان وعظم حرمته ولم ينتهكه وصام نهاره وقام ليله وحفظ جوارحه خرج من رمضان وليس عليه ذنب يطالبه الله تعالى به. 
حكم الحافظ-رحمه الله- في تبين العجب بالوضع ، وقال: قال البيهقي: هذا حديث منكر بمرة ، قلت (أي الحافظ-رحمه الله-):بل هو موضوع ظاهر الوضع ، بل هو من وضع نوح الجامع وهو أبو عصمة الدين ، قال عنه ابن المبارك لما ذكره لوكيع: عندنا شيخ يقال له أبو عصمة ، كان يضع الحديث ، وهو الذي كانوا يقولون فيه: نوح الجامع جمع كل شئ إلا الصدق وقال الخليلي: أجمعوا على ضعفه. 
الحديث السادس: فضل رجب على سائر الشهور كفضل القرآن على سائر الأذكار ، وفضل شعبان على سائر الشهور كفضل محمد على سائر الأنبياء ، وفضل رمضان على سائر الشهور كفضل الله على عباده. وحكم الحافظ-رحمه الله- على الحديث بالوضع ،وقال: السقطي هو الآفة ، وكان مشهورا بوضع الحديث ، وتركيب الأسانيد. 


الحديث السابع: تدرون لم سمي شعبان ؛ لأنه يُتَشَعَّبُ فيه لرمضان خير كثير ، وإنما سمي رمضان ؛ لأنه يرمض الذنوب أي يذيبها من الحر. 
حكم السيوطي-رحمه الله- على هذا الحديث بالوضع ، والحديث رواه أبو الشيخ من حديث أنس ، وفيه زياد بن ميمون وقد اعترف بالكذب. 

الحديث الثامن: أفضل الصوم بعد رمضان شعبان لتعظيم رمضان ، وأفضل الصدقة صدقة في رمضان. 
والحديث رواه الترمذي والبيهقي في الشعب ، عن أنس-رضي الله عنه- ، وقال الترمذي: غريب ، وضعفه السيوطي والألباني-رحم الله الجميع- 
والحديث فيه صدقة بن موسى ، قال الذهبي في المهذب صدقة ضعفوه ، ويزاد على هذا أن في متنه نكارة ؛ لمخالفته ما جاء في صحيح مسلم وغيره من حديث أبي هريرة-رضي الله عنه- مرفوعا:"أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان شهر الله المحرم.........الحديث". 

الحديث التاسع: عن عائشة ، قالت: كان رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- يصوم حتى نقول لا يفطر، ويفطر حتى نقول لا يصوم ، وكان أكثر صيامه في شعبان ، فقلت يا رسول الله: مالي أرى أكثر صيامك في شعبان ، فقال: 
يا عائشة إنه شهر ينسخ لملك الموت من يقبض ، فأحب أن لا ينسخ اسمي إلا وأنا صائم. 
قال ابن أبي حاتم في علل الحديث: سألت أبي عن حديث............. (وذكر الحديث) قال أبي: هذا حديث منكر. 
قلت وأول الحديث ( كان.....إلى...لا يصوم) قد جاء في الصحيحين من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة-رضي الله عنها-، وقولها-رضي الله عنها- (وكان أكثر صيامه في شعبان) جاء بمعناه في هذا الحديث ، ويقصد 
أبو حاتم-رحمه الله- بالنكارة الجزء الأخير من الحديث (فقلت...إلى آخره).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*كان أحب الشهور إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصومه شعبان ثم يصله برمضان 
الراوي: عائشة - خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح] - المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2431*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ينزل الله – عز وجل – ليلة النصف من شعبان إلى سماء الدنيا ، فيغفر لكل شيء إلا لإنسان في قلبه شحناء ، أو مشرك بالله 
الراوي: أبو بكر الصديق - خلاصة الدرجة: [أشار في المقدمة أنه صح وثبت بالإسناد الثابت الصحيح] - المحدث: ابن خزيمة - المصدر: التوحيد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 326/1*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دخلت على عكرمة في يوم شك وهو يأكل ، فقال لي : هلم ، فقلت : إني صائم ، فحلف لتفطرن ، قلت : سبحان الله ، وتقدمت وقلت : هات الآن ما عندك ؟ قال : سمعت ابن عباس يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صوموا لرؤيته ، فإن حال بينكم وبينه سحابة أو ظلمة ، فأكملوا العدة عدة شعبان ، ولا تستقبلوا الشهر استقبالا ، ولا تصلوا رمضان بصوم يوم من شعبان 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس - خلاصة الدرجة: من هذا الوجه، وقالوا: فأكملوا العدة ثلاثين، وهو من صحيح حديث سماك لم يدلس فيه ولم يلقن أيضا - المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: تلخيص الحبير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/793*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

قال الله تعالى: {الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ}.*(الأنعام: 82)*

وَعَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَامِتِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "مَنْ شَهِدَ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَأَنَّ عِيسَى عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ وَالْجَنَّةُ حَقٌّ وَالنَّارُ حَقٌّ أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ الْعَمَلِ" .

وفي حديث عتبان: "فإن الله حرم على النار من قال لا إله إلا الله، يبتغي بذلك وجه الله".

جاء في شرح "كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد" لشيخ الاسلام محمد بن سلمان التميمي: هذا الباب "باب فضل التوحيد وما يكفر من الذنوب" يشمل التوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة؛ فالتوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة، له فضل عظيم على أهله، ومن أعظم فضله أنه تكفَّر الذنوب، فالتوحيد يكفر الذنوب جميعاً، لا يكفر بعض الذنوب دون بعض؛ لأن التوحيد حسنة عظيمة، لا تقابلها معصية إلا وأحرق نور تلك الحسنة أثر تلك المعصية إذا كمل ذلك النور. فهذا هو المقصود بقوله: "باب فضل التوحيد وما يكفر من الذنوب"؛ فمن كمل التوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة –أعني: توحيد الربوبية، وتوحيد الإلهية، وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات-: فإنه تكفر عنه ذنوبه، كما سيأتي بيانه في الباب بعده: أنه من حقق التوحيد دخل الجنة بغير حساب. فكلما زاد التوحيد محي من الذنوب مقدار عظمه، وكلما زاد التوحيد أمن العبد في الدنيا، وفي الآخرة بمقدار عظمه، وكلما زاد العبد في تحقيق التوحيد كان متعرضاً لدخول الجنة على ما كان عليه من العمل.

*أخرجه أحمد (5/313 ، رقم 22727) ، والبخاري (3/1267 ، رقم 3252) ، ومسلم (1/57 ، رقم 28) ، وابن حبان (1/431 ، رقم 202) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائي (6/331 ، رقم 11132).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أحصوا هلال شعبان لرمضان ، و لا تخلطوا برمضان ، إلا أن يوافق ذلك صياما كان يصومه أحدكم ، و صوموا لرؤيته ، وأفطروا لرؤيته ، فإن غم عليكم ، فإنها ليست تغمى عليكم العدة 
الراوي: أبو هريرة - خلاصة الدرجة: حسن - المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 565*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "سَبَقَ دِرْهَمٌ مِائَةَ أَلْفٍ" قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَكَيْفَ؟ قَالَ: "رَجُلٌ لَهُ دِرْهَمَانِ فَأَخَذَ أَحَدَهُمَا فَتَصَدَّقَ بِهِ وَرَجُلٌ لَهُ مَالٌ كَثِيرٌ فَأَخَذَ مِنْ عُرْضِ مَالِهِ مِائَةَ أَلْفٍ فَتَصَدَّقَ بِهَا".

قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن النَّسائي": قَوْله (إِلَى عُرْضِ مَالِهِ) أَيْ جَانِبه، وَظَاهِر الْأَحَادِيث أَنَّ الْأَجْر عَلَى قَدْر حَال الْمُعْطِي لَا عَلَى قَدْر الْمَال الْمُعْطَى فَصَاحِب الدِّرْهَمَيْنِ حَيْثُ أَعْطَى نِصْف مَاله فِي حَالٍ لَا يُعْطِي فِيهَا إِلَّا الْأَقْوِيَاءُ يَكُونُ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى قَدْرِ هِمَّتِهِ بِخِلَافِ الْغَنِيّ فَإِنَّهُ مَا أَعْطَى نِصْفَ مَالِهِ وَلَا فِي حَالٍ لَا يُعْطَى فِيهَا عَادَةً وَيَحْتَمِل أَنْ يُقَالَ لَعَلَّ الْكَلَامَ فِيمَا إِذَا صَارَ إِعْطَاءُ الْفَقِيرِ الدِّرْهَمَ سَبَبًا لِإِعْطَاءِ ذَلِكَ الْغَنِيِّ تِلْكَ الدَّرَاهِمَ وَحِينَئِذٍ يَزِيدُ أَجْرُ الْفَقِيرِ فَإِنَّ لَهُ مِثْلَ أَجْرِ الْغَنِيِّ وَأَجْر زِيَادَة دِرْهَم وَاَللَّه تَعَالَى أَعْلَمُ.

أخرجه النسائي وابن حبان والحاكم، وحسنه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، رقم 3606).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أتى رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسجد ، قال : احترقت ، قال : ( مم ذاك ) . قال : وقعت بامرأتي في رمضان ، قال له : ( تصدق ) . قال : ما عندي شيء ، فجلس ، وأتاه إنسان يسوق حمارا ومعه طعام - قال عبد الرحمن : ما أدري ما هو - إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : ( أين المحترق ) . فقال : ها أنا ذا ، قال : ( خذ هذا فتصدق به ) . قال : على أحوج مني ، ما لأهلي طعام ؟ قال : ( فكلوه ) . الراوي: عائشة - خلاصة الدرجة: [أورده في صحيحه] وقال : الحديث الأول أبين قوله (أطعم أهلك) - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6822*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*َنْ أُمِّ المُؤْمِنِينَ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "يَا عَائِشَةُ بَيْتٌ لَا تَمْرَ فِيهِ جِيَاعٌ أَهْلُهُ يَا عَائِشَةُ بَيْتٌ لَا تَمْرَ فِيهِ جِيَاعٌ أَهْلُهُ" أَوْ: "جَاعَ أَهْلُهُ" قَالَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا.

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ :

فِيهِ فَضِيلَةُ التَّمْرِ وَجَوَازُ الِادِّخَارِ لِلْعِيَالِ وَالْحَثُّ عَلَيْهِ.

 أخرجه أبو داود (3/362 ، رقم 3831) ، والترمذى (4/264 ، رقم 1815) وقال : حسن غريب . وابن ماجه (2/1104 ، رقم 3327) ، والطبرانى (24/299 ، رقم 758) . وأخرجه أيضا : أحمد (6/188 ، رقم 25590) ، ومسلم (3/1618 ، رقم 2046) ، وابن حبان (12/5 ، رقم 5206).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ سَأَلَ اللَّهَ الْجَنَّةَ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ قَالَتِ الْجَنَّةُ: اللَّهُمَّ أَدْخِلْهُ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَنْ اسْتَجَارَ مِنْ النَّارِ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ قَالَتِ النَّارُ: اللَّهُمَّ أَجِرْهُ مِنْ النَّارِ".

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح سنن الترمذي": قَوْلُهُ:

(مَنْ سَأَلَ اللَّهَ الْجَنَّةَ): بِأَنْ قَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسَالِكُ الْجَنَّةَ, أَوْ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ أَدْخِلْنِي الْجَنَّةَ.

(ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ): أَيْ كَرَّرَهُ فِي مَجَالِسَ أَوْ مَجْلِسٍ بِطَرِيقِ الْإِلْحَاحِ عَلَى مَا ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ آدَابِ الدُّعَاءِ.

(وَمَنْ اِسْتَجَارَ): أَيْ اِسْتَحْفَظَ.

(مِنْ النَّارِ): بِأَنْ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ أَجِرْنِي مِنْ النَّارِ.

(قَالَتِ النَّارُ اللَّهُمَّ أَجِرْهُ): أَيْ اِحْفَظْهُ أَوْ أَنْقِذْهُ.

(مِنْ النَّارِ): أَيْ مِنْ دُخُولِهِ أَوْ خُلُودِهِ فِيهَا.

أخرجه هناد (1/133 ، رقم 173) ، والترمذي (4/699 ، رقم 2572) ، والنسائي (6/33 ، رقم 9938) ، والحاكم (1/717 ، رقم 1960) وقال : صحيح الإسناد . وابن حبان (3/308 ، رقم 1034) ، والضياء (4/389 ، رقم 1559) وصححه الألباني في "التعليق الرغيب" ( 4 / 222 ).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أن رجلا أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله هلكت ، قال : ( ويحك ) . قال : وقعت على أهلي في رمضان ، قال : ( أعتق رقبة ) . قال : ما أجدها ، قال : ( فصم شهرين متتابعين ) . قال : لا أستطيع ، قال : ( فأطعم ستين مسكينا ) . قال : ما أجد ، فأتي بعرق ، فقال : ( خذه فتصدق به ) . فقال : يا رسول الله ، أعلى غير أهلي ، فوالذي نفسي بيده ، ما بين طنبي المدينة أحوج مني ، فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت أنيابه ، قال : ( خذه ) . تابعه يونس ، عن الزهري . وقال عبد الرحمن بن خالد ، عن الزهري : ( ويلك ) . 
الراوي: أبو هريرة - خلاصة الدرجة: [أورده في صحيحه] وقال : تابعه يونس عن الزهري وقال عبد الرحمن بن خالد عن الزهري: (ويلك). - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6164*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ورد من حديث أبي بردة بن نيار رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من صلى علي من أمتي صلاة مخلصا من قلبه ، صلى الله عليه بها عشر صلوات ، ويرفعه بها عشر درجات ، وكتب الله بها عشر حسنات ، ومحا عنه عشر سيئات ) وهو حديث حسن صحيح ، أخرجه النسائي والطبرانيوالبزار ، وانظر صحيح الترغيب ( 1659 9 والصحيحة ( 3360 )*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ أَوْصِنِي، قَالَ: "إِذَا عَمِلْتَ سَيِّئَةً فَأَتْبِعْهَا حَسَنةً تَمْحُهَا" قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ أَمِنَ الْحَسَنَاتِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ؟ قَالَ: "هِيَ أَفْضَلُ الْحَسَنَاتِ".

أخرجه أحمد (5/169 ، رقم 21525) وحسَّنه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (3 / 361).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَسْتَجِيبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ عِنْدَ الشَّدَائِدِ وَالْكَرْبِ فَلْيُكْثِرِ الدُّعَاءَ فِي الرَّخَاءِ".

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": قَوْلُهُ : " الشَّدَائِدِ" جَمْعُ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَهِيَ الْحَادِثَةُ الشَّاقَّةُ.

"وَالْكُرَبِ" جَمْعُ الْكُرْبَةِ وَهِيَ الْغَمُّ الَّذِي يَأْخُذُ بِالنَّفْسِ.

" فِي الرَّخَاءِ" أَيْ فِي حَالَةِ الصِّحَّةِ وَالْفَرَاغِ وَالْعَافِيَةِ، لِأَنَّ مِنْ شِيمَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِ أَنْ يُرَيِّشَ السَّهْمَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْمِيَ وَيَلْتَجِئَ إِلَى اللَّهِ قَبْلَ الِاضْطِرَارِ.

أخرجه الترمذى (5/462 ، رقم 3382) وقال : غريب . والحاكم (1/729 ، رقم 1997) وقال : صحيح الإسناد . وأخرجه أيضًا : أبو يعلى (11/283 ، رقم 6396) ، وابن عدى (5/352 ، ترجمة 1511 عبيد بن واقد) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 142).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أنه سأل عائشة رضي الله عنها : كيف كانت صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان ؟ فقالت : ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يزيد في رمضان ولا في غيره على إحدى عشرة ركعة ، يصلي أربعا ، فلا تسل عن حسنهن وطولهن ، ثم يصلي أربعا ، فلا تسل عن حسنهن وطولهن ، ثم يصلي ثلاثا . قالت عائشة : فقلت : يا رسول الله ، أتنام قبل أن توتر ؟ . فقال : يا عائشة ، إن عيني تنامان ولا ينام قلبي . 
الراوي: عائشة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1147*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*من أفطر يوما من رمضان متعمدا لم يقضه ولو صام الدهر 
الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: ليس يصح  -  المحدث: الإمام أحمد  -  المصدر: المغني  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/367* 
 ***************
 أن رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى ذات ليلة في المسجد ، فصلى بصلاته ناس ، ثم صلى من القابلة ، فكثر الناس ، ثم اجتمعوا من الليلة الثالثة أو الرابعة ، فلم يخرج إليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما أصبح قال : قد رأيت الذي صنعتم ، ولم يمنعني من الخروج إليكم إلا أنني خشيت أن تفرض عليكم . وذلك في رمضان . 
الراوي: عائشة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1129 
* 
 *************************** *
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اتخذ حجرة ، قال : حسبت أنه قال من حصير ، في رمضان ، فصلى فيها ليالي ، فصلى بصلاته ناس من أصحابه ، فلما علم بهم جعل يقعد ، فخرج إليهم فقال : قد عرفت الذي رأيت من صنيعكم ، فصلوا أيها الناس في بيوتكم ، فإن أفضل الصلاة صلاة المرء في بيته إلا المكتوبة . الراوي: زيد بن ثابت  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 731 
* 
 ****************** *وكلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفظ زكاة رمضان ، فأتاني آت فجعل يحثو من الطعام ، فأخذته ، فقلت : لأرفعنك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذكر الحديث - فقال : إذا أويت إلى فراشك فاقرأ آية الكرسي ، لن يزال عليك من الله حافظ ، ولا يقربك شيطان حتى تصبح ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : صدقك وهو كذوب ، ذاك شيطان . الراوي: أبو هريرة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة 
* 
 ***************** *
 جاءت صفية بنت حيي الي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوره ، وهو معتكف في المسجد ، في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ، ثم قامت تنقلب ، فقام معها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، حتى إذا بلغ قريبا من باب المسجد ، عند باب أم سلمة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مر بهما رجلان من الأنصار ، فسلما على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم نفذا ، فقال لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( على رسلكما ) . قالا : سبحان الله يا رسول الله ، وكبر عليهما ذلك ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الشيطان يبلغ من الإنسان مبلغ الدم ، وإني خشيت أن يقذف في قلوبكما شيئا ) . الراوي: صفية بنت حيي  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3101 
* 
 *********************  * قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لامرأة من الأنصار ، سماها ابن عباس فنسيت اسمها : ما منعك أن تحجي معنا . قالت : كان لنا ناضح فركبه أبو فلان وابنه ، لزوجها وابنها ، وترك ناضحا ننضح عليه ، قال : فإذا كان رمضان اعتمري فيه ، فإن عمرة في رمضان حجة . أو نحوا مما قال . الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1782 
* 
 ***************** * كان ابن عمر يعطي زكاة رمضان بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المد الأول ، وفي كفارة اليمين بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . الراوي: نافع مولى ابن عمر  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 6713 
* 
 **********************8*  *كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتكف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ، فكنت أضرب له خباء ، فيصلي الصبح ثم يدخله ، فاستأذنت حفصة عائشة أن تضرب خباء فأذنت لها ، فضربت خباء ، فلما رأته زينب بنت جحش ضربت خباء آخر ، فلما أصبح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى الأخبية ، فقال : ( ما هذا ) . فأخبر ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( آلبر ترون بهن ) . فترك الاعتكاف ذلك الشهر ، ثم اعتكف عشرا من شوال . الراوي: عائشة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2033 
* 
 ****************88* *
 كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدركه الفجر جنبا في رمضان من غير حلم ، فيغتسل ويصوم . الراوي: عائشة  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 1930* 
 ********************8* * أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( التمسوها في العشر الأواخر من رمضان ، ليلة القدر ، في تاسعة تبقى ، في سابعة تبقى ، في خامسة تبقى ) . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2021 
*
 

*********************************8

*
كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس ، وأجود ما يكون في رمضان ، حين يلقاه جبريل ، وكان جبريل عليه السلام يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن ، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة . الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 3554 
* 
 *********************8* *
اعتكفنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العشر الأوسط من رمضان ، فخرج صبيحة عشرين فخطبنا ، وقال : ( إني أريت ليلة القدر ، ثم أنسيتها ، أو : نسيتها ، فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر في الوتر ، وإني رأيت أني أسجد في ماء وطين ، فمن كان اعتكف مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فليرجع ) . فرجعنا وما نرى في السماء قزعة ، فجاءت سحابة فمطرت حتى سال سقف المسجد ، وكان من جريد النخل ، وأقيمت الصلاة ، فرأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسجد في الماء والطين ، حتى رأيت أثر الطين في جبهته . 
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري  -  خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]  -  المحدث: البخاري  -  المصدر: الجامع الصحيح  -  الصفحة أو الرقم: 2016* 
 ********************* *ألا تخرج بنا إلى النخل نتحدث ، فخرج ، فقال : قلت : حدثني ما سمعت من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة القدر ؟ قال : اعتكف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر الأول من رمضان ، واعتكفنا معه ، فأتاه جبريل فقال : إن الذي تطلب أمامك ، فاعتكف العشر الأوسط فاعتكفنا معه ، فأتاه جبريل فقال : إن الذي تطلب أمامك ، قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطيبا ، صبيحة عشرين من رمضان ، فقال : من كان اعتكف مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فليرجع ، فإني أريت ليلة القدر وإني نسيتها وإنها في العشر الأواخر ، وفي وتر ، وإني رأيت كأني أسجد في طين وماء . وكان سقف المسجد جريد النخل ، وما نرى في السماء شيئا ، فجاءت قزعة فأمطرنا ، فصلى بنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى رأيت أثر الطين والماء . على جبهة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرنبته ، تصديق رؤياه . 
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 813
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]* 
 ****************88* *(في وجوب صيام رمضان ومقوماته)

الحديث الأول: في وجوب الصيام وشيء من حِكَمِه.*

عن عبد الله بن عمر – رضي الله عنهما – أن النبي r قال: "بني الإسلام على خمسٍ: شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله، وإقام الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وحج البيت، وصوم رمضان".

*رواه البخاري (1/49) ومسلم 16.*



في الحديث دليل على وجوب صوم رمضان، وأنه من أركان الإسلام ومبانيه العظام، فرضه الله تعالى على عباده لحكم عظيمة، وأسرار باهرة، علمها من علمها، وجهلها من جهلها.

** فمن حِكَمِهِ:*

1/ أنه عبادة لله تعالى يتقرب العبد فيها إلى ربه بترك ما يحب ويشتهي، طاعة لربه، وامتثالاً لأمره، فيظهر بذلك صدق إيمانه، وكمال عبوديته لله، وقوة محبته له.

2/ أنه سبب التقوى، وتزكية النفس، بطاعة الله فيما أمر، والانتهاء عما نهى، قال تعالى: }يا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ {([*1*]) والتقوى جماع خيري الدنيا والآخرة، وكلُّ ثمرة من ثمار الصيام فهي ناشئة عن التقوى.

3/ حبس النفس عن الشهوات، وفطامها عن المألوفات، وتضييق مجاري الشيطان من العبد، بتضييق الطعام والشراب، فيضعف نفوذ الشيطان، وتقل المعاصي.

4/ أن القلب يصفو، ويتخلى للفكر والذكر، لأن تناول الشهوات يقسّي القلب، ويعمي عن الحق، والصوم يحفظ على القلب والجوارح صحتها وقوتها.

5/ معرفة نعمة الله على العبد بالشبع والرّي إذا تذكر بالصيام الأكباد الجائعة من الفقراء والمساكين، فيشكر ربّه ويحسُّ بآلام إخوانه المعدمين. والنعم لا يعرف قدرها إلا بفقدها.

6/ ومن حكم الصيام ما يترتب عليه من الفوائد الصحية، التي تحصل بتقليل الطعام. وحفظ صحة البدن بترتيب أوقات الوجبات، وإراحة جهاز الهضم مدة معينة.



وبالجملة فحِكَم الصيام عظيمة. وفوائده كثيرة، وقد رتب الله عليه من جزيل الثواب وعظيم الأجر. ما لو تصورته نفس صائمة لطارت فرحاً وتمنت أن تكون السنة كلها رمضان.

*([1]) سورة البقرة، الآية: 183.* 
 **************************8* *خرجت مع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه ليلة في رمضان إلى المسجد ، فإذا الناس أوزاع متفرقون ، يصلي الرجل لنفسه ، ويصلي الرجل فيصلي بصلاته الرهط ، فقال عمر : إني أرى لو جمعت هؤلاء على قارئ واحد لكان أمثل ، ثم عزم فجمعهم على أبي بن كعب ، ثم خرجت معه ليلة أخرى والناس يصلون بصلاة قارئهم ، قال عمر : نعم البدعة هذه ، والتي ينامون عنها أفضل من التي يقومون ، يريد آخر الليل ، وكان الناس يقومون أوله . 
الراوي: عبدالرحمن بن عبدٍ القاري المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2010
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]* 
 ************************8* *سمعت عائشة رضي الله عنها تقول : كان يكون علي الصوم من رمضان ، فما أستطيع أن أقضي إلا في شعبان . 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1950
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح* 
 ********************* *من آمن بالله وبرسوله ، وأقام الصلاة ، وصام رمضان ، كان حقا على الله أن يدخله الجنة ، جاهد في سبيل الله ، أو جلس في أرضه التي ولد فيها . فقالوا : يا رسول الله ، أفلا نبشر الناس ؟ قال : إن في الجنة مائة درجة ، أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيل الله ، ما بين الدرجتين كما بين السماء والأرض ، فإذا سالتم الله فاسألوه الفردوس ، فإنه أوسط الجنة ، وأعلى الجنة - أراه - فوقه عرش الرحمن ، الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2790
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]* 
 ************************ *فرض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صدقة الفطر ، أو قال : رمضان ، على الذكر والأنثى ، والحر والمملوك ، صاعا من تمر أو صاعا من شعير ، فعدل الناس به نصف صاع من بر . فكان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : يعطي التمر ، فأعوز أهل المدينة من التمر ، فأعطى شعيرا . فكان ابن عمر : يعطي عن الصغير والكبير ، حتى إن كان يعطي عن بني . وكان ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : يعطيها الذين يقبلونها ، وكانوا يعطون قبل الفطر بيوم أو يومين . 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1511
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]* 
 *********************** * لا يصلح الصيام في يومين : يوم الأضحى ويوم الفطر ، من رمضان . الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 827
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح* 
 ********************* *إذا كان رمضان فتحت أبواب الرحمة ، وغلقت أبواب جهنم ، وسلسلت الشياطين ، وفي رواية : إذا دخل رمضان بمثله . الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1079
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح* 
 ********************** *شهرا عيد لا ينقصان . رمضان وذو الحجة 
الراوي: أبو بكرة نفيع بن الحارث المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1089خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح* 
 ******************** *أفضل الصيام ، بعد رمضان ، شهر الله المحرم . وأفضل الصلاة ، بعد الفريضة ، صلاة الليل
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1163
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح* 
 *********************8* * من صام رمضان . ثم أتبعه ستا من شوال . كان كصيام الدهر
الراوي: أبو أيوب الأنصاري المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1164
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح* 
 ****************** *أن أم الفضل بنت الحارث بعثته إلى معاوية بالشام . قال : فقدمت الشام . فقضيت حاجتها . واستهل على رمضان وأنا بالشام . فرأيت الهلال ليلة الجمعة . ثم قدمت المدينة في آخر الشهر . فسألني عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما . ثم ذكر الهلال فقال : متى رأيتم الهلال فقلت : رأيناه ليلة الجمعة . فقال : أنت رأيته ؟ فقلت : نعم . ورأه الناس . وصاموا وصام معاوية . فقال : لكنا رأيناه ليلة السبت . فلا تزال نصوم حتى نكمل ثلاثين . أو نراه . فقلت : أو لا تكتفي برؤية معاوية وصيامه ؟ فقال : لا . هكذا أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وشك يحيى بن يحيى في : نكتفي أو تكتفي .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1087
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح* 
 ***************8888* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واصل في رمضان . فواصل الناس . فنهاهم . قيل له : أنت تواصل ؟ قال : " إني لست مثلكم . إني أطعم وأسقى " . وفي رواية : بمثله . ولم يقل : في رمضان .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1102
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح* 
 ************************ *قرأت على مالك عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر ؛ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرض زكاة الفطر من رمضان على الناس . صاعا من تمر . أو صاعا من شعير . على كل حر أو عبد . ذكر أو أنثى . من المسلمين .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 984
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح* 
 *********************** *
* 









 
*
* 

*
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "خَصْلَتَانِ أَوْ خَلَّتَانِ لَا يُحَافِظُ عَلَيْهِمَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ إِلَّا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ هُمَا يَسِيرٌ وَمَنْ يَعْمَلُ بِهِمَا قَلِيلٌ، يُسَبِّحُ فِي دُبُرِ كُلِّ صَلَاةٍ عَشْرًا وَيَحْمَدُ عَشْرًا وَيُكَبِّرُ عَشْرًا فَذَلِكَ خَمْسُونَ وَمِائَةٌ بِاللِّسَانِ وَأَلْفٌ وَخَمْسُ مِائَةٍ فِي الْمِيزَانِ وَيُكَبِّرُ أَرْبَعًا وَثَلَاثِينَ إِذَا أَخَذَ مَضْجَعَهُ وَيَحْمَدُ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ وَيُسَبِّحُ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ فَذَلِكَ مِائَةٌ بِاللِّسَانِ وَأَلْفٌ فِي الْمِيزَانِ".

 فَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْقِدُهَا بِيَدِهِ، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ هُمَا يَسِيرٌ وَمَنْ يَعْمَلُ بِهِمَا قَلِيلٌ؟ قَالَ: "يَأْتِي أَحَدَكُمْ يَعْنِي الشَّيْطَانَ فِي مَنَامِهِ فَيُنَوِّمُهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَهُ وَيَأْتِيهِ فِي صَلَاتِهِ فَيُذَكِّرُهُ حَاجَةً قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَهَا".

 وفي رواية ابن حبان بعد: (وَأَلْفٌ وَخَمْسُ مِائَةٍ فِي الْمِيزَانِ):

 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"وَأَيُّكُمْ يَعْمَلُ فِي الْيَوْمِ وَاللَيْلَةِ أَلْفَيْنِ وَخَمْسُ مِائَةِ سَيِّئَةٍ؟".

رواه أبو داود (4404) واللفظ له، والترمذي (3332) وقال حديث حسن صحيح والنسائي (1331) وابن حبان وصححه الألباني (صحيح الترغيب والترهيب، 606).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"مثل المؤمن الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الأترجة طعمها طيب وريحها طيب , ومثل المؤمن الذي لايقرأ القرآن كمثل التمرة طعمها طيب ولا ريح لها, ومثل الفاجر الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الريحانة ريحها طيب وطعمها مر, ومثل الفاجر الذي لايقرأ القرآن كمثل الحنظلة طعمها مر ولا ريح لها" رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ حِبٍّ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُسَامَةُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَمْ أَرَكَ تَصُومُ شَهْرًا مِنْ الشُّهُورِ مَا تَصُومُ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ، قَالَ: "ذَلِكَ شَهْرٌ يَغْفُلُ النَّاسُ عَنْهُ بَيْنَ رَجَبٍ وَرَمَضَانَ وَهُوَ شَهْرٌ تُرْفَعُ فِيهِ الْأَعْمَالُ إِلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يُرْفَعَ عَمَلِي وَأَنَا صَائِمٌ".

قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن النَّسائي": قَوْله:

( وَهُوَ شَهْر تُرْفَع الْأَعْمَال فِيهِ إِلَى رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ ): قِيلَ:

مَا مَعْنَى هَذَا مَعَ أَنَّهُ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُرْفَع إِلَيْهِ عَمَلُ اللَّيْلِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ النَّهَارِ وَعَمَلُ النَّهَارِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ اللَّيْلِ؟ قُلْتُ:

يَحْتَمِلُ أَمْرَانِ، أَحَدُهُمَا أَنَّ أَعْمَالَ الْعِبَادِ تُعْرَضُ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى كُلَّ يَوْمٍ ثُمَّ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ الْجُمُعَةِ فِي كُلِّ اِثْنَيْنِ وَخَمِيس ثُمَّ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ السَّنَةِ فِي شَعْبَانَ فَتُعْرَضُ عَرْضًا بَعْد عَرْضٍ وَلِكُلِّ عَرْضٍ حِكْمَة يُطْلِعُ عَلَيْهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ أَوْ يَسْتَأْثِرُ بِهَا عِنْدَهُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِمْ خَافِيَةٌ، ثَانِيهِمَا أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ أَنَّهَا تُعْرَضُ فِي الْيَوْم تَفْصِيلًا ثُمَّ فِي الْجُمُعَةِ جُمْلَةً أَوْ بِالْعَكْسِ.

 أخرجه أحمد (20758) والنسائي ( 1 / 322 ) والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (3/377 ، رقم 3820) . وأخرجه أيضًا : المحاملى فى أماليه (ص 416 ، رقم 486) وحسنه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 4 / 522 ).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ حِبٍّ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُسَامَةُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَمْ أَرَكَ تَصُومُ شَهْرًا مِنْ الشُّهُورِ مَا تَصُومُ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ، قَالَ: "ذَلِكَ شَهْرٌ يَغْفُلُ النَّاسُ عَنْهُ بَيْنَ رَجَبٍ وَرَمَضَانَ وَهُوَ شَهْرٌ تُرْفَعُ فِيهِ الْأَعْمَالُ إِلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يُرْفَعَ عَمَلِي وَأَنَا صَائِمٌ".

قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن النَّسائي": قَوْله:

( وَهُوَ شَهْر تُرْفَع الْأَعْمَال فِيهِ إِلَى رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ ): قِيلَ:

مَا مَعْنَى هَذَا مَعَ أَنَّهُ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُرْفَع إِلَيْهِ عَمَلُ اللَّيْلِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ النَّهَارِ وَعَمَلُ النَّهَارِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ اللَّيْلِ؟ قُلْتُ:

يَحْتَمِلُ أَمْرَانِ، أَحَدُهُمَا أَنَّ أَعْمَالَ الْعِبَادِ تُعْرَضُ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى كُلَّ يَوْمٍ ثُمَّ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ الْجُمُعَةِ فِي كُلِّ اِثْنَيْنِ وَخَمِيس ثُمَّ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ السَّنَةِ فِي شَعْبَانَ فَتُعْرَضُ عَرْضًا بَعْد عَرْضٍ وَلِكُلِّ عَرْضٍ حِكْمَة يُطْلِعُ عَلَيْهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ أَوْ يَسْتَأْثِرُ بِهَا عِنْدَهُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِمْ خَافِيَةٌ، ثَانِيهِمَا أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ أَنَّهَا تُعْرَضُ فِي الْيَوْم تَفْصِيلًا ثُمَّ فِي الْجُمُعَةِ جُمْلَةً أَوْ بِالْعَكْسِ.

 أخرجه أحمد (20758) والنسائي ( 1 / 322 ) والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (3/377 ، رقم 3820) . وأخرجه أيضًا : المحاملى فى أماليه (ص 416 ، رقم 486) وحسنه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 4 / 522 ).*

----------


## سوما

[frame="5 80"]قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
: «إنَّ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ سَيِّدُ الأَيَّامِ وَأَعْظَمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، وَهُوَ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الأَضْحَىٰ، وَيَوْمِ الْفِطْرِ، وَفِيهِ خَمْسُ خِلاَلٍ: خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ آدَمَ، وَأَهْبَطَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ آدَمَ إلَى الأَرْضِ، وَفِيهِ تَوَفَّىٰ اللَّهُ آدَمَ، وَفِيهِ سَاعَةٌ لاَ يَسْأَلُ اللَّهُ فِيهَا الْعَبْدُ شَيْئاً إلاَّ أَعْطَاهُ إيَّاهُ مَا لَم يَسْأَلْ حَرَاماً، وَفِيهِ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ، مَا مِنْ مَلَكٍ مُقَرَّبٍ، وَلاَ سَمَاءٍ، وَلاَ أَرْضٍ، وَلاَ رِيَاحٍ، وَلاَ جِبَالٍ، وَلاَ بَحْرٍ إلاَّ وَهُنَّ يُشْفِقْنَ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ»
رواه أحمد وابن ماجه[/frame]

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> : «إنَّ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ سَيِّدُ الأَيَّامِ وَأَعْظَمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، وَهُوَ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الأَضْحَىٰ، وَيَوْمِ الْفِطْرِ، وَفِيهِ خَمْسُ خِلاَلٍ: خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ آدَمَ، وَأَهْبَطَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ آدَمَ إلَى الأَرْضِ، وَفِيهِ تَوَفَّىٰ اللَّهُ آدَمَ، وَفِيهِ سَاعَةٌ لاَ يَسْأَلُ اللَّهُ فِيهَا الْعَبْدُ شَيْئاً إلاَّ أَعْطَاهُ إيَّاهُ مَا لَم يَسْأَلْ حَرَاماً، وَفِيهِ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ، مَا مِنْ مَلَكٍ مُقَرَّبٍ، وَلاَ سَمَاءٍ، وَلاَ أَرْضٍ، وَلاَ رِيَاحٍ، وَلاَ جِبَالٍ، وَلاَ بَحْرٍ إلاَّ وَهُنَّ يُشْفِقْنَ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ»
> رواه أحمد وابن ماجه


*
     قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
: «إنَّ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ سَيِّدُ الأَيَّامِ وَأَعْظَمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ، وَهُوَ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الأَضْحَىٰ، وَيَوْمِ الْفِطْرِ، وَفِيهِ خَمْسُ خِلاَلٍ: خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ آدَمَ، وَأَهْبَطَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ آدَمَ إلَى الأَرْضِ، وَفِيهِ تَوَفَّىٰ اللَّهُ آدَمَ، وَفِيهِ سَاعَةٌ لاَ يَسْأَلُ اللَّهُ فِيهَا الْعَبْدُ شَيْئاً إلاَّ أَعْطَاهُ إيَّاهُ مَا لَم يَسْأَلْ حَرَاماً، وَفِيهِ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ، مَا مِنْ مَلَكٍ مُقَرَّبٍ، وَلاَ سَمَاءٍ، وَلاَ أَرْضٍ، وَلاَ رِيَاحٍ، وَلاَ جِبَالٍ، وَلاَ بَحْرٍ إلاَّ وَهُنَّ يُشْفِقْنَ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ»
رواه أحمد وابن ماجه* 
*عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مثل المجاهد في سبيل الله- والله أعلم بمن يجاهد في سبيله- كمثل الصائم القائم وتكفل الله للمجاهد في سبيله إن توفاه أن يدخله الجنة أو يرجعه سالما مع أجر أو غنيمة " أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه ، 
وفي لفظ له " تضمن الله لمن خرج في سبيله لا يخرجه إلا جهاد في سبيلي وإيمان بي وتصديق برسلي فهو علي ضامن أن أدخله الجنة أو أرجعه إلى مسكنه الذي خرج منه نائلاً ما نال من أجر أو غنيمة*

----------


## احمد علوش

الاخ الحبيب شريف/ جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك في البحث والتحقيق واشهد بانك اتيت بالاحاديث الصحيحه اكثر الله من امثالك في هذا الموقع

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> الاخ الحبيب شريف/ جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك في البحث والتحقيق واشهد بانك اتيت بالاحاديث الصحيحه اكثر الله من امثالك في هذا الموقع


*اولا احب ان اشكرك كلامك الطيب*
*و الحمد لله بها نعمه و جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* حدثنا معاذ بن فضالة: حدثنا هشام، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة: أن عائشة رضي الله عنها حدثته قالت: لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم شهرا أكثر من شعبان، فإنه كان يصوم شعبان كله، وكان يقول: "خذوا من العمل ما تطيقون، فإن الله لا يمل حتى تملوا".

وأحب الصلاة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما دووم عليه وإن قلت، وكان إذا صلى صلاة داوم عليها.

أخرجه البخاري، باب صوم شعبان (51)، حديث رقم (1869).

للأسف ومع كل الوعي الذي ينشر على الشبكة فلا يزال يتناقل الناس الكثير من الأحاديث في فضل النصف من شعبان وقد أجمع علماؤنا على الحكم بـ (بدعية) تخصيص هذا اليوم بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة، وارتأينا أن ننقل لكم فتوى الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين في هذا الموضوع:

السؤال: هل هناك سنة مشروعة في ليلة النصف من شعبان, فقد رأينا نشرة مضمنة ببعض الأحاديث في فضل هذه الليلة, قد صحح بعض هذه الأحاديث بعض المحدثين؟

الجواب: الصحيح أن جميع ما ورد فضل ليلة النصف من شعبان ضعيف لا تقوم به حجة, ومنها أشياء موضوعة مما ورد, ولم يعرف عن الصحابة أنهم كانوا يعظمونها, ولا أنهم كانوا يخصونها بعمل, ولا يخصون يوم النصف بصيام, وأكثر من كانوا يعظمونها أهل الشام -التابعون ليس الصحابة- والتابعون في الحجاز أنكروا عليهم أيضاً, قالوا: لا يمكن أن نعظم شيئاً بدون دليل صحيح.

فالصواب: أن ليلة النصف من شعبان كغيرها من الليالي، لا تخص بقيام, ولا يوم النصف بصيام, لكن من كان يقوم كل ليلة, فلا نقول: لا تقم ليلة النصف, ومن كان يصوم أيام البيض لا نقول: لا تصم أيام النصف, إنما نقول: لا تخصها بقيام ولا نهارها بصيام.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*نْ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ الخُزَاعِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: "أَبْشِرُوا، أَلَيْسَ تَشْهَدُونَ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ الله؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا القُرْآنَ سَبَبٌ طَرَفَهُ بِيَدِ اللهِ وَطَرَفَهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ فَتَمَسَّكُوا بِهِ فَإِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَلَنْ تَهْلِكُوا بَعْدَهُ أَبَداً".*

*أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/125 ، رقم 30006) ، والطبراني (22/188 ، رقم 491) ، وابن حبان (1/329 ، رقم 122) . وأخرجه أيضاً: عبد بن حميد (ص 175 ، رقم 483) ، وابن أبى عاصم فى الآحاد والمثاني (4/282 ، رقم 2302) ، ومحمد بن نصر المروزي (كما فى مختصر قيام الليل للمقريزي ص 293 ، رقم 221) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (2/327 ، رقم 1942) ، وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 338).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن في الصفة فقال:"أيغدو أحدكم كل يوم إلى بطحان العقيق, فيأتي منه بناقتين كوماوين في غير إثم ولا قطيعة رحم, فقلنا يا رسول الله نحب ذلك قال : أفلا يغدو أحدكم إلى المسجد فيتعلم أو يقرأ آيتين من كتاب الله عز وجل خير له من ناقتين , وثلاث خير له من ثلاث , وأربع خير له من أربع , ومن أعدادهن من الإبل" رواه مسلم وغيره*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد. حدثنا يعقوب (يعني ابن عبد الرحمن) عن سهيل، عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة؛

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "من أشد أمتي لي حباً، ناس يكونون بعدي، يود أحدهم لو رآني، بأهله وماله".

أخرجه مسلم، في باب (4): (باب فيمن يود رؤية النبي r، بأهله وماله)، حديث رقم (12) – (2832).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حدثنا آدم بن أبي أياس قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن عبد الله بن أبي السفر وإسماعيل، عن الشعبي، عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده، والمهاجر من هجر ما نهى الله عنه).

قال أبو عبد الله: وقال أبو معاوية: حدثنا داود، عن عامر قال: سمعت عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقال عبد الأعلى: عن داود عن عامر عن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

 [6119].

 أخرجه البخاري، في باب (3): (المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده)، حديث رقم (10).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: "إذا أحسن أحدكم إسلامه فكل حسنة يعملها يكتب له عشرة أمثالها إلي سبعمائة ضعف، وكل سيئة يعملها يكتب له مثلها حتى يلقى الله".
(رواه الشيخان، وانظر زاد المسلم حديث رقم 33)*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي حَاتِمٍ الْمُزَنِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِذَا جَاءَكُمْ مَنْ تَرْضَوْنَ دِينَهُ وَخُلُقَهُ فَأَنْكِحُوهُ إِلَّا تَفْعَلُوا تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ"، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ؟ قَالَ: "إِذَا جَاءَكُمْ مَنْ تَرْضَوْنَ دِينَهُ وَخُلُقَهُ فَأَنْكِحُوهُ" ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ.

 قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي":

قَوْلُهُ:

(وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ) أَيْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ قِلَّةِ الْمَالِ أَوْ عَدَمِ الْكَفَاءَةِ.

أخرجه الترمذي (3/395 ، رقم 1085) ، والطبراني (22/299 ، رقم 762) ، وابن مردويه كما في تفسير ابن كثير (2/330) ، والبيهقي (7/82 ، رقم 13259) وحسنه الألباني (الإرواء ، 1868).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن جابر رضي الله عنه قال‏:‏ [ كـُـنـّا إذا صعدنا كبـَّرنا، وإذا نزلنا سبَّحْـنا‏]‏.(1) 

وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال‏:‏ [وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجيوشـُه إذا عـَـلـَوْا الثــّـنايا كبَّـروا وإذا هـَـبَـطوا سبَّـحوا] .(2)


كان رسولنا وحبيبنا محمد r عند:

 صعوده يُـكـَـبِّـر الله: 

 ' الله اكبر'

 وعند نزوله كان يُسَـبِّـح الله:

 ' سبحان الله'

[1] (‏‏(‏رواه البخاري‏)‏‏)‏‏.‏

[2] (‏‏(‏رواه أبو داود بإسناد صحيح)).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حدثنا محمد بن عبدالله بن نمير. حدثنا أبو خالد، يعني سليمان بن حيان، عن سعد بن طارق، عن ربعي، عن حذيفة؛ قال: كنا عند عمر. فقال: أيكم سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر الفتن؟ فقال قوم: نحن سمعناه. فقال: لعلكم تعنون فتنة الرجل في أهله وجاره؟ قالوا: أجل. قال:
 تلك تكفرها الصلاة والصيام والصدقة. ولكن أيكم سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر الفتن التي تموج موج البحر. قال حذيفة: فأسكت القوم. فقلت: أنا. قال: أنت، لله أبوك! قال حذيفة: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
 "تعرض الفتن على القلوب كالحصير عودا عودا. فأي قلب أشربها نكت فيه نكتة سوداء. وأي قلب أنكرها نكت فيه نكتة بيضاء. حتى تصير على قلبين، على أبيض مثل الصفا. فلا تضره فتنة ما دامت السماوات والأرض. والآخر أسود مربادا، كالكوز مجخيا لا يعرف معروفا ولا ينكر منكرا. إلا ما أشرب من مراه".
قال حذيفة: وحدثته؛ أن بينك وبينها بابا مغلقا يوشك أن يكسر. قال عمر: أكسرا، لا أبا لك! فلو أنه فتح لعله كان يعاد. قلت: لا. بل يكسر. وحدثته؛ أن ذلك الباب رجل يقتل أو يموت. حديثا ليس بالأغاليط.
 قال أبو خالد: فقلت لسعد: يا أبا مالك! ما أسود مربادا؟ قال: شدة البياض في سواد. قال، قلت: فما الكوز مجخيا؟ قال: منكوسا.
 فهرس مسلم كتاب الإيمان*
 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "بَيْنَا رَجُلٌ بِفَلَاةٍ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ فَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا فِي سَحَابَةٍ: اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلَانٍ، فَتَنَحَّى ذَلِكَ السَّحَابُ فَأَفْرَغَ مَاءَهُ فِي حَرَّةٍ فَإِذَا شَرْجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ الشِّرَاجِ قَدْ اسْتَوْعَبَتْ ذَلِكَ الْمَاءَ كُلَّهُ فَتَتَبَّعَ الْمَاءَ فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ فِي حَدِيقَتِهِ يُحَوِّلُ الْمَاءَ بِمِسْحَاتِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ مَا اسْمُكَ قَالَ: فُلَانٌ، لِلِاسْمِ الَّذِي سَمِعَ فِي السَّحَابَةِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ لِمَ تَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ اسْمِي؟ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا فِي السَّحَابِ الَّذِي هَذَا مَاؤُهُ يَقُولُ اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلَانٍ لِاسْمِكَ فَمَا تَصْنَعُ فِيهَا؟ قَالَ: أَمَّا إِذْ قُلْتَ هَذَا فَإِنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا فَأَتَصَدَّقُ بِثُلُثِهِ وَآكُلُ أَنَا وَعِيَالِي ثُلُثًا وَأَرُدُّ فِيهَا ثُلُثَهُ".

قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :

(فَتَنَحَّى ذَلِكَ السَّحَاب , فَأَفْرَغَ مَاءَهُ فِي حَرَّة , فَإِذَا شَرْجَة مِنْ تِلْك الشِّرَاج) مَعْنَى تَنَحَّى قَصَدَ , يُقَال : تَنَحَّيْت الشَّيْء وَانْتَحَيْته وَنَحَوْته إِذَا قَصَدْته، وَمِنْهُ سُمِّيَ عِلْم النَّحْو لِأَنَّهُ قَصْد كَلَام الْعَرَب. وَأَمَّا الْحَرَّة بِفَتْحِ الْحَاء فَهِيَ أَرْض مُلَبَّسَة حِجَارَة سُودًا. وَالشَّرْجَة وَهِيَ مَسَائِل الْمَاء فِي الْحِرَار.

وَفِي الْحَدِيث فَضْل الصَّدَقَة وَالْإِحْسَان إِلَى الْمَسَاكِين وَأَبْنَاء السَّبِيل، وَفَضْل أَكْل الْإِنْسَان مِنْ كَسْبه، وَالْإِنْفَاق عَلَى الْعِيَال.

أخرجه أحمد (2/296 ، رقم 7928) ، ومسلم (4/2288 ، رقم 2984) . وأخرجه أيضا : الطيالسى (ص 337 ، رقم 2587) ، وابن حبان (8/142 ، رقم 3355) ، والبيهقى (4/133 ، رقم 7303) ، وفى شعب الإيمان (3/231 ، رقم 3407).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*خرج ابن حبان: (573) بإسناد صحيح عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله : ((أن من عباد الله عباداً ليسوا بأنبياء يغبطهم الأنبياء والشهداء)) قيل: من هم لعلنا نحبهم؟ قال: ((هم قوم تحابوا بنور الله من غير أرحام ولا أنساب، وجوههم نور، على منابر من نور، لا يخافون إذا خاف الناس، ولا يحزنون إذا حزن الناس))، ثم قرأ: أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاء ٱللَّهِ لاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ [يونس:62].*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*

عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُحْسِنُ وُضُوءَهُ، ثُمَّ يَقُومُ فَيُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَينِ مُقْبِلٌ عَلَيهِمَا بِقَلْبِهِ وَوَجْهِهِ، إِلاَّ وَجَبَتْ لَهُ الجَنَّة".

قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم":

(مُقْبِل) أَيْ: وَهُوَ مُقْبِل, وَقَدْ جَمَعَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِهَاتَيْنِ اللَّفْظَتَيْنِ أَنْوَاع الْخُضُوع وَالْخُشُوع، لِأَنَّ الْخُضُوع فِي الْأَعْضَاء وَالْخُشُوع بِالْقَلْبِ عَلَى مَا قَالَهُ جَمَاعَة مِنْ الْعُلَمَاء.

نشكر الشيخ والأستاذ العلامة عبد الهادي بن حسن وهبـي الذي اقترح نشر هذا الحديث الجميل.

أخرجه مسلم (1/209 ، رقم 234) ، وأبو داود (1/43 ، رقم 169).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَا مِنْ جُرْعَةٍ أَعْظَمُ أَجْرًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ جُرْعَةِ غَيْظٍ كَظَمَهَا عَبْدٌ ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ".

أخرجه ابن ماجه (2/1401 ، رقم 4189) وصححه الألباني في "التعليق الرغيب" ( 3 / 279 ).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عن عبد الله بن حوالة أنه قال: يا رسول الله ، اكتب لي بلدا أكون فيه ، فلو أعلم أنك تبقى لم أختر على قربك . قال: عليك بالشام " ثلاثا " فلما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كراهيته للشام قال: ( هل تدرون ما يقول الله عز وجل ؟ يقول: أنت صفوتي من بلادي ، أدخل فيك خيرتي من عبادي ، ، وإليك المحشر ، ورأيت ليلة أسري بي عموداً أبيض كأنه لؤلؤ تحمله الملائكة ، قلت: ما تحملون ؟ قالوا: نحمل عمود الإسلام ، أمرنا أن نضعه بالشام ، وبينما أنا نائم رأيت كتابا اختلس من تحت وسادتي ، فظننت أن الله تخلى من أهل الأرض ، فأتبعت بصري ، فإذا هو نور ساطع بين يدي ، حتى وضع بالشام ، فمن أبى أن يلحق بالشام فليلحق بيمنه ، وليستق من غُدُره ( الغدر: بضم الغين وضم الدال جمع غدير )، فإن الله تكفل لي بالشام وأهله )

 صحيح / فضائل الشام ودمشق*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قال صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: " من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه عشر صلوات وحط عنه عشر خطيئات ورفع له عشر درجات "

تخريج السيوطي :  (حم خد ن ك) عن أنس.

تحقيق الألباني :  (صحيح) انظر حديث رقم: 6359 في صحيح الجامع.‌

المرجع
 صحيح وضعيف الجامع الصغير

الحكم
  صحيح



سُئِلَ العلامة الوالد عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله تعالى عن حكم اختصار اسم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بـ (ص) أو (صلعم) فأجاب طيب الله ثراه:

ما ينبغي هذا، ولكن ينبغي لمن كتب اسم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو نطق به أن يصلي صلاة كاملة، فيقول - صلى الله عليه وسلم-، ولا يقول: صلعم، ولا ص فقط، هذا كسل لا ينبغي، بل السنة والمشروع أن يكتب الصلاة صريحة، فيقول- صلى الله عليه وسلم-، أو - عليه الصلاة والسلام.

 لأن الله قال جل وعلا: إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً [الأحزاب:56)].

 ويقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: (من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا).

وجاء عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أن جبريل أخبره أنه من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا، ومن سلم علي واحدة سلم الله عليه بها عشراً. الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها، فلا ينبغي للمؤمن أن يكسل، ولا للمؤمنة أن تكسل عند الكتابة، أو عند النطق باسمه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الصلاة والسلام عليه خطاً ولفظاً، أما الإشارة بالصاد أو بـ صلعم فهذا لا ينبغي.

المصدر: فتاوى نور على الدرب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:  قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِذَا ضَرَبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَتَجَنَّبِ الْوَجْهَ، وَلَا تَقُلْ قَبَّحَ اللَّهُ وَجْهَكَ وَوَجْهَ مَنْ أَشْبَهَ وَجْهَكَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى خَلَقَ آدَمَ عَلَى صُورَتِهِ".

أخرجه عبد الرزاق (9/445 ، رقم 17952)، وأحمد (2/251 ، رقم 7414)، ومسلم (4/2017 ، رقم 2612)، والدار قطني في الصفات (1/35 ، رقم 44)، وابن عساكر (52/315).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"مثل المؤمن الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الأترجة طعمها طيب وريحها طيب , ومثل المؤمن الذي لايقرأ القرآن كمثل التمرة طعمها طيب ولا ريح لها, ومثل الفاجر الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الريحانة ريحها طيب وطعمها مر, ومثل الفاجر الذي لايقرأ القرآن كمثل الحنظلة طعمها مر ولا ريح لها" رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْه، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمْ قَالَ:"مَنْ غَدَا إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ لا يُرِيدُ إِلا أَنْ يَتَعَلَّمَ خَيْرًا أَوْ يَعْلَمَهُ، كَانَ لَهُ كَأَجْرِ حَاجٍّ تَامًّا حِجَّتُهُ".(1)
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:"من غدا إلى المسجد أو راح أعد الله له نزله من الجنة كلما غدا أو راح".(2)

الحديث الأول: رواهـ الطبراني في الكبير بإسناد لا بأس به.
ووجدت الحديث في برنامج مكتبة الألباني بهذا الأخراج:
المرجع
 صحيح الترغيب والترهيب
 الكتاب كتاب العلم في الترغيب في الرحلة في طلب العلم الجزء 1
 الحكم حسن صحيح
الحديث الثاني: 
 المرجع مشكاة المصابيح
 الكتاب كتاب الصلاة الباب المساجد ومواضع الصلاة – الفصل الأول الجزء 1
 الحكم مـتـفـق عليه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ الخُزَاعِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: "أَبْشِرُوا، أَلَيْسَ تَشْهَدُونَ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ الله؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا القُرْآنَ سَبَبٌ طَرَفَهُ بِيَدِ اللهِ وَطَرَفَهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ فَتَمَسَّكُوا بِهِ فَإِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَلَنْ تَهْلِكُوا بَعْدَهُ أَبَداً".

أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/125 ، رقم 30006) ، والطبراني (22/188 ، رقم 491) ، وابن حبان (1/329 ، رقم 122) . وأخرجه أيضاً: عبد بن حميد (ص 175 ، رقم 483) ، وابن أبى عاصم فى الآحاد والمثاني (4/282 ، رقم 2302) ، ومحمد بن نصر المروزي (كما فى مختصر قيام الليل للمقريزي ص 293 ، رقم 221) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (2/327 ، رقم 1942) ، وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 338).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((الريح من روح الله قال سلمه فروح الله تأتي بالرحمة وتأتي بالعذاب فإذا رأيتموها فلا تسبوها وسلوا الله خيرها واستعيذوا بالله من شرها)).

(صحيح) _ ابن ماجه 3727 .

رقم الحديث 4250
 المرجع : صحيح أبي داود3
 الصفحة  :     960     
 الموضوع الرئيسي:   الأدب والإستئذان والصلة
 نوع الحديث :  صـحـيـح



وفي صحيح الإمام مسلم: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رأى الريح قال: (( اللهم إني أسألك خيرها وخير ما فيها وخير ما أرسلت به وأعوذ بك من شرها وشر ما فيها، وشرّ ما أرسلت به )).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضى الله تعالى عنه ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ما من نبى بعثه الله فى أمه قبلي الا كان له من آمته حواريون وأصحاب , يأخذون بسنته ويقتدون بأمره ثم إنها تأتى من بعدهم خلوف يقولون ما لا يفعلون, ويفعلون ما لا يؤمرون فمن جاهدهم بيده فهو مؤمن ومن جاهدهم بلسانه فهو مؤمن ومن جاهدهم بقلبه فهو مؤمن وليس وراء ذلك من الإيمان حبة خردل )*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِذَا دَعَا أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَعْزِمْ فِي الدُّعَاءِ وَلَا يَقُلْ اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ شِئْتَ فَأَعْطِنِي فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا مُسْتَكْرِهَ لَهُ".

قال الإمام النَّوَوِيّ في "شرح صحيح مسلم":

وَفِي رِوَايَة: (وَلْيَعْزِمِ الرَّغْبَة فَإِنَّ اللهَ لَا يَتَعَاظَمهُ شَيْء أَعْطَاهُ).

قَالَ "الْعُلَمَاء": عَزْم الْمَسْأَلَة: الشِّدَّة فِي طَلَبهَا, وَالْجَزْم مِنْ غَيْر ضَعْف فِي الطَّلَب, وَلَا تَعْلِيق عَلَى مَشِيئَة وَنَحْوهَا.

وَقِيلَ: هُوَ حُسْن الظَّنّ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى فِي الْإِجَابَة.

وَمَعْنَى الْحَدِيث: اِسْتِحْبَاب الْجَزْم فِي الطَّلَب, وَكَرَاهَة التَّعْلِيق عَلَى الْمَشِيئَة. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله.

وقال الإمام المجدد محمد بن عبد الوهاب في:

 "كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد":

فيه خمس مسائل:

الأولى: النهي عن الاستثناء في الدعاء.

الثانية: بيان العلة في ذلك.

الثالثة: قوله: (ليعزم المسألة).

الرابعة: إعظام الرغبة.

الخامسة: التعليل لهذا الأمر.

أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/21 ، رقم 29162) ، وأحمد (3/101 ، رقم 11999) ، والبخاري (5/2334 ، رقم 5979) ، ومسلم (4/2063 ، رقم 2678) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (6/151 ، رقم 10420) . وأخرجه أيضًا : البخاري فى الأدب المفرد (1/213 ، رقم 608) ، والديلمي (1/316 ، رقم 1245).

على الراغب في معرفة ما ينبغي على كل مسلم أن يعلمه من أمور التوحيد والشرك، ننصحه بتحميل هذا الكتاب القيم "كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد"*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: (كان النبي صلى الله علية وسلم يقوم من الليل حتى تتفطر قدماه فقلت له: لم تصنع هذا يا رسول الله وقد غفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ قال: أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً؟) متفق عليه

(وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: كان النبي صلى الله علية وسلم يقوم من الليل) أي بعضه ولم يستوف ليلة بالقيام على أمته.

(حتى تتفطر) أي تتشقق.

(قدماه) أي دأب في الطاعة إلى تفطر قدميه من طول القيام واعتماده عليها.

(فقلت له: لم تصنع هذا) سؤال عن حكمة الدأب والتشمير في الطاعة.

(يا رسول الله وقد غفر لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر) أتت به طبق الآية المكني بها عن رفعة شأنه وعلو مكانه، لا أن هناك ذنبا فيغفر لوجوب العصمة له كسائر الأنبياء.

(؟ قال: أفلا أكون عبداً شكوراً) أي أأترك صلاتي لأجل مغفرته فلا أكون عبدا شكورا؟ ظن السائل تحمل مشاق الطاعة خوف الذنب، أو رجاء العفو فبين صلى الله علية وسلم أن له سببا آخر هو أعلى وأكمل وهو الشكر على التأهل لها مع المغفرة وإجزال النعمة، والشكر: الاعتراف بالنعمة والقيام بالخدمة.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*نْ أبي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:"اشترى رجل من رجل عقاراً له، فوجد الرجل الذي اشترى العقار في عقاره جرة فيها ذهب، فقال له: الذي اشترى العقار، خذ ذهبك مني إنما اشتريت منك الأرض، ولم أبتع منك الذهب، وقال الذي له الأرض: إنما بعتك الأرض وما فيها، فتحاكما إلى رجل فقال الذي تحاكما إليه ألكما ولد قال أحدهما لي غلام وقال الآخر لي جارية، قال: أنكحوا الغلام الجارية وأنفقوا على أنفسهما منه وتصدقا".

 رواه البخاري، ومسلم.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السماوات والأرض ، السنة اثنا عشر شهرا ، منها أربعة حرم ، ثلاث متواليات : ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ، ورجب مضر الذي بين جمادى وشعبان ، أي شهر هذا . قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فسكت حتى ظننا أنه يسميه بغير اسمه ، قال : أليس ذا الحجة . قلنا : بلى ، قال : أي بلد هذا . قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه ، قال : أليس البلدة . قلنا : بلى ، قال : فأي يوم هذا . قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه ، قال : أليس يوم النحر . قلنا : بلى ، قال : فإن دماءكم وأموالكم - قال محمد : وأحسبه قال - وأعراضكم عليكم حرام ، كحرمة يومكم هذا ، في بلدكم هذا ، في شهركم هذا ، وستلقون ربكم فيسألكم عن أعمالكم ، ألا فلا ترجعوا بعدي ضلالا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض ، ألا ليبلغ الشاهد الغائب ، فلعل بعض من يبلغه أن يكون أوعى له من بعض من سمعه - فكان محمد إذا ذكره قال : صدق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم قال : ألا هل بلغت ، ألا هل بلغت 
الراوي: أبو بكرة نفيع بن الحارث - خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح] - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7447*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*احاديث ضعيفه عن فضل شهر شعبان**الحديث الأول: "كان رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-يصوم ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر فربما أخرَّ ذلك حتى يجتمعَ عليه صوم السنة فيصوم شعبان". 
وهذا الحديث ضعيف أخرجه الطبراني في الأوسط عن عائشة-رضي الله عنها- ، قال الحافظ في الفتح:فيه ابن أبي ليلى ضعيف. 

الحديث الثاني: "كان إذا دخل رجب، قال: اللهم بارك لنا في رجب وشعبان ، وبلغنا رمضان". والحديث رواه البزار ،والطبراني في الأوسط ، والبيهقي في فضائل الأوقات ، عن أنس-رضي الله عنه- ، وقد ضعفه الحافظ في تبين العجب ، وقال: فيه زائدة بن أبي الرُّقَاد ، قال فيه أبو حاتم يحدث عن زياد النُّمَيْرِي ، عن أنس بأحاديث مرفوعة منكرة ، فلا يُدرى منه أو من زياد ، وقال فيه البخاري: منكر الحديث، وقال النسائي في السنن لا أدري من هو، وقال ابن حبان لا يُحتج بخبره. 
الحديث الثالث: عن أبي هريرة-رضي الله عنه- أن رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-لم يصم بعد رمضان إلا رجب وشعبان. 
وقد حكم عليه الحافظ ابن حجر-رحمه الله-في تبين العجب بالنكارة من أجل يوسف بن عطية ، فإنه ضعيف جدا. 
الحديث الرابع: رجب شهر الله ، وشعبان شهري ، ورمضان شهر أمتي. وهذا الحديث باطل موضوع، قال فيه الحافظ-رحمه الله- في تبين العجب رواه أبو بكر النقاش المفسر ، وسنده مركب ، ولا يعرف لعلقمة سماع من أبي سعيد ، والكسائي المذكور في السند لا يُدرى من هو ، والعهدة في هذا الإسناد على النقاش ، وأبو بكر النقاش ضعيف متروك الحديث قاله الذهبي في الميزان. 
قلت وقد جاء هذا اللفظ ضمن حديث طويل في فضل رجب ، وفي حديث صلاة الرغائب حكم عليهما الحافظ-رحمه الله- بالوضع في تبين العجب ، وجاء من طريق آخر بلفظشعبان شهري ، ورمضان شهر الله) عند الديلمي في مسند الفردوس عن عائشة-رضي الله عنها-،وفيه الحسن بن يحي الخشني ، قال الذهبي تركه الدارقطني ، وقد ضعف الحديث السيوطي والألباني-رحم الله الجميع-. 
الحديث الخامس: خيرة الله من الشهور ، وهو شهر الله ، من عظم شهر رجب ، فقد عظم أمر الله ، أدخله جنات النعيم ، وأوجب له رضوانه الأكبر، وشعبان شهري ، فمن عظم شهر شعبان فقد عظم أمري، ومن عظم أمري كنت له فرطا وذخرا يوم القيامة ، وشهر رمضان شهر أمتي ، فمن عظم شهر رمضان وعظم حرمته ولم ينتهكه وصام نهاره وقام ليله وحفظ جوارحه خرج من رمضان وليس عليه ذنب يطالبه الله تعالى به. 
حكم الحافظ-رحمه الله- في تبين العجب بالوضع ، وقال: قال البيهقي: هذا حديث منكر بمرة ، قلت (أي الحافظ-رحمه الله-):بل هو موضوع ظاهر الوضع ، بل هو من وضع نوح الجامع وهو أبو عصمة الدين ، قال عنه ابن المبارك لما ذكره لوكيع: عندنا شيخ يقال له أبو عصمة ، كان يضع الحديث ، وهو الذي كانوا يقولون فيه: نوح الجامع جمع كل شئ إلا الصدق وقال الخليلي: أجمعوا على ضعفه. 
الحديث السادس: فضل رجب على سائر الشهور كفضل القرآن على سائر الأذكار ، وفضل شعبان على سائر الشهور كفضل محمد على سائر الأنبياء ، وفضل رمضان على سائر الشهور كفضل الله على عباده. وحكم الحافظ-رحمه الله- على الحديث بالوضع ،وقال: السقطي هو الآفة ، وكان مشهورا بوضع الحديث ، وتركيب الأسانيد. 


الحديث السابع: تدرون لم سمي شعبان ؛ لأنه يُتَشَعَّبُ فيه لرمضان خير كثير ، وإنما سمي رمضان ؛ لأنه يرمض الذنوب أي يذيبها من الحر. 
حكم السيوطي-رحمه الله- على هذا الحديث بالوضع ، والحديث رواه أبو الشيخ من حديث أنس ، وفيه زياد بن ميمون وقد اعترف بالكذب. 

الحديث الثامن: أفضل الصوم بعد رمضان شعبان لتعظيم رمضان ، وأفضل الصدقة صدقة في رمضان. 
والحديث رواه الترمذي والبيهقي في الشعب ، عن أنس-رضي الله عنه- ، وقال الترمذي: غريب ، وضعفه السيوطي والألباني-رحم الله الجميع- 
والحديث فيه صدقة بن موسى ، قال الذهبي في المهذب صدقة ضعفوه ، ويزاد على هذا أن في متنه نكارة ؛ لمخالفته ما جاء في صحيح مسلم وغيره من حديث أبي هريرة-رضي الله عنه- مرفوعا:"أفضل الصيام بعد رمضان شهر الله المحرم.........الحديث". 

الحديث التاسع: عن عائشة ، قالت: كان رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- يصوم حتى نقول لا يفطر، ويفطر حتى نقول لا يصوم ، وكان أكثر صيامه في شعبان ، فقلت يا رسول الله: مالي أرى أكثر صيامك في شعبان ، فقال: 
يا عائشة إنه شهر ينسخ لملك الموت من يقبض ، فأحب أن لا ينسخ اسمي إلا وأنا صائم. 
قال ابن أبي حاتم في علل الحديث: سألت أبي عن حديث............. (وذكر الحديث) قال أبي: هذا حديث منكر. 
قلت وأول الحديث ( كان.....إلى...لا يصوم) قد جاء في الصحيحين من حديث أم المؤمنين عائشة-رضي الله عنها-، وقولها-رضي الله عنها- (وكان أكثر صيامه في شعبان) جاء بمعناه في هذا الحديث ، ويقصد 
أبو حاتم-رحمه الله- بالنكارة الجزء الأخير من الحديث (فقلت...إلى آخره).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عََنْ أُمِّ المُؤْمِنِينَ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "يَا عَائِشَةُ بَيْتٌ لَا تَمْرَ فِيهِ جِيَاعٌ أَهْلُهُ يَا عَائِشَةُ بَيْتٌ لَا تَمْرَ فِيهِ جِيَاعٌ أَهْلُهُ" أَوْ: "جَاعَ أَهْلُهُ" قَالَهَا مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا.

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ :

فِيهِ فَضِيلَةُ التَّمْرِ وَجَوَازُ الِادِّخَارِ لِلْعِيَالِ وَالْحَثُّ عَلَيْهِ.

 أخرجه أبو داود (3/362 ، رقم 3831) ، والترمذى (4/264 ، رقم 1815) وقال : حسن غريب . وابن ماجه (2/1104 ، رقم 3327) ، والطبرانى (24/299 ، رقم 758) . وأخرجه أيضا : أحمد (6/188 ، رقم 25590) ، ومسلم (3/1618 ، رقم 2046) ، وابن حبان (12/5 ، رقم 5206)*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ سَأَلَ اللَّهَ الْجَنَّةَ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ قَالَتِ الْجَنَّةُ: اللَّهُمَّ أَدْخِلْهُ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَنْ اسْتَجَارَ مِنْ النَّارِ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ قَالَتِ النَّارُ: اللَّهُمَّ أَجِرْهُ مِنْ النَّارِ".

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح سنن الترمذي": قَوْلُهُ:

(مَنْ سَأَلَ اللَّهَ الْجَنَّةَ): بِأَنْ قَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسَالِكُ الْجَنَّةَ, أَوْ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ أَدْخِلْنِي الْجَنَّةَ.

(ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ): أَيْ كَرَّرَهُ فِي مَجَالِسَ أَوْ مَجْلِسٍ بِطَرِيقِ الْإِلْحَاحِ عَلَى مَا ثَبَتَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ آدَابِ الدُّعَاءِ.

(وَمَنْ اِسْتَجَارَ): أَيْ اِسْتَحْفَظَ.

(مِنْ النَّارِ): بِأَنْ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ أَجِرْنِي مِنْ النَّارِ.

(قَالَتِ النَّارُ اللَّهُمَّ أَجِرْهُ): أَيْ اِحْفَظْهُ أَوْ أَنْقِذْهُ.

(مِنْ النَّارِ): أَيْ مِنْ دُخُولِهِ أَوْ خُلُودِهِ فِيهَا.

أخرجه هناد (1/133 ، رقم 173) ، والترمذي (4/699 ، رقم 2572) ، والنسائي (6/33 ، رقم 9938) ، والحاكم (1/717 ، رقم 1960) وقال : صحيح الإسناد . وابن حبان (3/308 ، رقم 1034) ، والضياء (4/389 ، رقم 1559) وصححه الألباني في "التعليق الرغيب" ( 4 / 222 ).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
* 
* عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ أَوْصِنِي، قَالَ: "إِذَا عَمِلْتَ سَيِّئَةً فَأَتْبِعْهَا حَسَنةً تَمْحُهَا" قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ أَمِنَ الْحَسَنَاتِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ؟ قَالَ: "هِيَ أَفْضَلُ الْحَسَنَاتِ".

 أخرجه أحمد (5/169 ، رقم 21525) وحسَّنه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (3 / 361).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَسْتَجِيبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ عِنْدَ الشَّدَائِدِ وَالْكَرْبِ فَلْيُكْثِرِ الدُّعَاءَ فِي الرَّخَاءِ".

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": قَوْلُهُ : " الشَّدَائِدِ" جَمْعُ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَهِيَ الْحَادِثَةُ الشَّاقَّةُ.

"وَالْكُرَبِ" جَمْعُ الْكُرْبَةِ وَهِيَ الْغَمُّ الَّذِي يَأْخُذُ بِالنَّفْسِ.

" فِي الرَّخَاءِ" أَيْ فِي حَالَةِ الصِّحَّةِ وَالْفَرَاغِ وَالْعَافِيَةِ، لِأَنَّ مِنْ شِيمَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِ أَنْ يُرَيِّشَ السَّهْمَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْمِيَ وَيَلْتَجِئَ إِلَى اللَّهِ قَبْلَ الِاضْطِرَارِ.

أخرجه الترمذى (5/462 ، رقم 3382) وقال : غريب . والحاكم (1/729 ، رقم 1997) وقال : صحيح الإسناد . وأخرجه أيضًا : أبو يعلى (11/283 ، رقم 6396) ، وابن عدى (5/352 ، ترجمة 1511 عبيد بن واقد) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 142).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه 
 قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات: الشرك بالله، والسحر، وقتل النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق، وأكل الربا، وأكل مال اليتيم، والتولي يوم الزحف، وقذف المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات". 
*
 متفق عليه. واللفظ للبخاري في كتاب الوصايا باب 23.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "خَصْلَتَانِ أَوْ خَلَّتَانِ لَا يُحَافِظُ عَلَيْهِمَا عَبْدٌ مُسْلِمٌ إِلَّا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ هُمَا يَسِيرٌ وَمَنْ يَعْمَلُ بِهِمَا قَلِيلٌ، يُسَبِّحُ فِي دُبُرِ كُلِّ صَلَاةٍ عَشْرًا وَيَحْمَدُ عَشْرًا وَيُكَبِّرُ عَشْرًا فَذَلِكَ خَمْسُونَ وَمِائَةٌ بِاللِّسَانِ وَأَلْفٌ وَخَمْسُ مِائَةٍ فِي الْمِيزَانِ وَيُكَبِّرُ أَرْبَعًا وَثَلَاثِينَ إِذَا أَخَذَ مَضْجَعَهُ وَيَحْمَدُ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ وَيُسَبِّحُ ثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثِينَ فَذَلِكَ مِائَةٌ بِاللِّسَانِ وَأَلْفٌ فِي الْمِيزَانِ".

 فَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعْقِدُهَا بِيَدِهِ، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ هُمَا يَسِيرٌ وَمَنْ يَعْمَلُ بِهِمَا قَلِيلٌ؟ قَالَ: "يَأْتِي أَحَدَكُمْ يَعْنِي الشَّيْطَانَ فِي مَنَامِهِ فَيُنَوِّمُهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَهُ وَيَأْتِيهِ فِي صَلَاتِهِ فَيُذَكِّرُهُ حَاجَةً قَبْلَ أَنْ يَقُولَهَا".

 وفي رواية ابن حبان بعد: *(وَأَلْفٌ وَخَمْسُ مِائَةٍ فِي الْمِيزَانِ):*

 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *:"وَأَيُّكُمْ يَعْمَلُ فِي الْيَوْمِ وَاللَيْلَةِ أَلْفَيْنِ وَخَمْسُ مِائَةِ سَيِّئَةٍ؟".*

*رواه أبو داود (4404) واللفظ له، والترمذي (3332) وقال حديث حسن صحيح والنسائي (1331) وابن حبان وصححه الألباني (صحيح الترغيب والترهيب، 606).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"مثل المؤمن الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الأترجة طعمها طيب وريحها طيب , ومثل المؤمن الذي لايقرأ القرآن كمثل التمرة طعمها طيب ولا ريح لها, ومثل الفاجر الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الريحانة ريحها طيب وطعمها مر, ومثل الفاجر الذي لايقرأ القرآن كمثل الحنظلة طعمها مر ولا ريح لها" رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

أُسَامَةُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:* قُلْتُ:* يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَمْ أَرَكَ تَصُومُ شَهْرًا مِنْ الشُّهُورِ مَا تَصُومُ مِنْ *شَعْبَانَ*، *قَالَ:* "ذَلِكَ شَهْرٌ يَغْفُلُ النَّاسُ عَنْهُ بَيْنَ رَجَبٍ وَرَمَضَانَ وَهُوَ شَهْرٌ تُرْفَعُ فِيهِ الْأَعْمَالُ إِلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يُرْفَعَ عَمَلِي وَأَنَا صَائِمٌ".

قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن النَّسائي": *قَوْله:*

( وَهُوَ شَهْر تُرْفَع الْأَعْمَال فِيهِ إِلَى رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ ): *قِيلَ:*

مَا مَعْنَى هَذَا مَعَ أَنَّهُ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُرْفَع إِلَيْهِ عَمَلُ اللَّيْلِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ النَّهَارِ وَعَمَلُ النَّهَارِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ اللَّيْلِ؟ *قُلْتُ:*

*يَحْتَمِلُ أَمْرَانِ،* أَحَدُهُمَا أَنَّ أَعْمَالَ الْعِبَادِ تُعْرَضُ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى كُلَّ يَوْمٍ ثُمَّ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ الْجُمُعَةِ فِي كُلِّ اِثْنَيْنِ وَخَمِيس ثُمَّ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ السَّنَةِ فِي شَعْبَانَ فَتُعْرَضُ عَرْضًا بَعْد عَرْضٍ وَلِكُلِّ عَرْضٍ حِكْمَة يُطْلِعُ عَلَيْهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ أَوْ يَسْتَأْثِرُ بِهَا عِنْدَهُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِمْ خَافِيَةٌ، ثَانِيهِمَا أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ أَنَّهَا تُعْرَضُ فِي الْيَوْم تَفْصِيلًا ثُمَّ فِي الْجُمُعَةِ جُمْلَةً أَوْ بِالْعَكْسِ.
*
 أخرجه أحمد (20758) والنسائي ( 1 / 322 ) والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (3/377 ، رقم 3820) . وأخرجه أيضًا : المحاملى فى أماليه (ص 416 ، رقم 486) وحسنه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 4 / 522 ).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مثل المجاهد في سبيل الله- والله أعلم بمن يجاهد في سبيله- كمثل الصائم القائم وتكفل الله للمجاهد في سبيله إن توفاه أن يدخله الجنة أو يرجعه سالما مع أجر أو غنيمة " أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه ، 
وفي لفظ له " تضمن الله لمن خرج في سبيله لا يخرجه إلا جهاد في سبيلي وإيمان بي وتصديق برسلي فهو علي ضامن أن أدخله الجنة أو أرجعه إلى مسكنه الذي خرج منه نائلاً ما نال من أجر أو غنيمة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* حدثنا معاذ بن فضالة: حدثنا هشام، عن يحيى، عن أبي سلمة: أن عائشة رضي الله عنها حدثته قالت: لم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصوم شهرا أكثر من شعبان، فإنه كان يصوم شعبان كله، وكان يقول: "خذوا من العمل ما تطيقون، فإن الله لا يمل حتى تملوا".

وأحب الصلاة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما دووم عليه وإن قلت، وكان إذا صلى صلاة داوم عليها.

 أخرجه البخاري، باب صوم شعبان (51)، حديث رقم (1869).

للأسف ومع كل الوعي الذي ينشر على الشبكة فلا يزال يتناقل الناس الكثير من الأحاديث في فضل النصف من شعبان وقد أجمع علماؤنا على الحكم بـ (بدعية) تخصيص هذا اليوم بأي نوع من أنواع العبادة، وارتأينا أن ننقل لكم فتوى الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين في هذا الموضوع:

السؤال: هل هناك سنة مشروعة في ليلة النصف من شعبان, فقد رأينا نشرة مضمنة ببعض الأحاديث في فضل هذه الليلة, قد صحح بعض هذه الأحاديث بعض المحدثين؟

الجواب: الصحيح أن جميع ما ورد فضل ليلة النصف من شعبان ضعيف لا تقوم به حجة, ومنها أشياء موضوعة مما ورد, ولم يعرف عن الصحابة أنهم كانوا يعظمونها, ولا أنهم كانوا يخصونها بعمل, ولا يخصون يوم النصف بصيام, وأكثر من كانوا يعظمونها أهل الشام -التابعون ليس الصحابة- والتابعون في الحجاز أنكروا عليهم أيضاً, قالوا: لا يمكن أن نعظم شيئاً بدون دليل صحيح.

فالصواب: أن ليلة النصف من شعبان كغيرها من الليالي، لا تخص بقيام, ولا يوم النصف بصيام, لكن من كان يقوم كل ليلة, فلا نقول: لا تقم ليلة النصف, ومن كان يصوم أيام البيض لا نقول: لا تصم أيام النصف, إنما نقول: لا تخصها بقيام ولا نهارها بصيام.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ الخُزَاعِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ: "أَبْشِرُوا، أَلَيْسَ تَشْهَدُونَ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله وَأَنِّي رَسُولُ الله؟ فَإِنَّ هَذَا القُرْآنَ سَبَبٌ طَرَفَهُ بِيَدِ اللهِ وَطَرَفَهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ فَتَمَسَّكُوا بِهِ فَإِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَلَنْ تَهْلِكُوا بَعْدَهُ أَبَداً".*

*أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/125 ، رقم 30006) ، والطبراني (22/188 ، رقم 491) ، وابن حبان (1/329 ، رقم 122) . وأخرجه أيضاً: عبد بن حميد (ص 175 ، رقم 483) ، وابن أبى عاصم فى الآحاد والمثاني (4/282 ، رقم 2302) ، ومحمد بن نصر المروزي (كما فى مختصر قيام الليل للمقريزي ص 293 ، رقم 221) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (2/327 ، رقم 1942) ، وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 338).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن عقبة بن عامر رضي الله عنه قال: خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن في الصفة فقال:"أيغدو أحدكم كل يوم إلى بطحان العقيق, فيأتي منه بناقتين كوماوين في غير إثم ولا قطيعة رحم, فقلنا يا رسول الله نحب ذلك قال : أفلا يغدو أحدكم إلى المسجد فيتعلم أو يقرأ آيتين من كتاب الله عز وجل خير له من ناقتين , وثلاث خير له من ثلاث , وأربع خير له من أربع , ومن أعدادهن من الإبل"رواه مسلم وغيره*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد. حدثنا يعقوب (يعني ابن عبد الرحمن) عن سهيل، عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة؛

أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "من أشد أمتي لي حباً، ناس يكونون بعدي، يود أحدهم لو رآني، بأهله وماله".

أخرجه مسلم، في باب (4): (باب فيمن يود رؤية النبي r، بأهله وماله)، حديث رقم (12) – (2832).
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

حدثنا آدم بن أبي أياس قال: حدثنا شعبة، عن عبد الله بن أبي السفر وإسماعيل، عن الشعبي، عن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده، والمهاجر من هجر ما نهى الله عنه).

*قال أبو عبد الله: وقال أبو معاوية: حدثنا داود، عن عامر قال: سمعت عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقال عبد الأعلى: عن داود عن عامر عن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.*

 [6119].

*أخرجه البخاري، في باب (3): (المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده)، حديث رقم (10).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

حدثني محمد بن عبدالله بن نمير وزهير بن حرب. قالا: حدثنا عبدالله بن يزيد. قال: حدثني سعيد بن أبي أيوب. قال: حدثني أبو هانئ، عن أبي عثمان مسلم بن يسار، عن أبي هريرة، عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛* أنه قال*:
*"سيكون في آخر أمتي أناس يحدثونكم ما لم تسمعوا أنتم ولا آباؤكم. فإياكم وإياهم".*

*أخرجه مسلم، في صحيحه، باب (4): (باب النهي عن الرواية عن الضعفاء والاحتياط في تحملها).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حدثنا أبو نعيم: حدثنا الأعمش، عن إبراهيم التيمي، عن أبيه، عن أبي ذر رضي الله عنه قال:

كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسجد عند غروب الشمس، فقال: (يا أبا ذر، أتدري أين تغرب الشمس). قلت: الله ورسوله أعلم، قال: (فإنها تذهب حتى تسجد تحت العرش، فذلك قوله تعالى: {والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم}).

 (4525) - حدثنا الحميدي: حدثنا وكيع: حدثنا الأعمش، عن إبراهيم التيمي، عن أبيه، عن أبي ذر قال:

سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قوله تعالى: {والشمس تجري لمستقر لها}. قال: (مستقرها تحت العرش).

[3027].

أخرجه البخاري، في صحيحه.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَقُولُ: "وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ مَا تَوَادَّ اثْنَانِ فَفُرِّقَ بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِذَنْبٍ يُحْدِثُهُ أَحَدُهُمَا".

قال الشيخ عبد الهادي بن حسن وهبي في كتابه "آثار الذنوب على الأفراد والشعوب":

وَلَم يَذْكُر رَسُولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَوْعَ الذَّنْبِ، بَلْ أَيُّ ذَنْبٍ يَكُونُ سَبَبًا فِي التَّفْرِيقِ بَيْنَ المُتَحَابِّينَ!! وَكَذَلِكَ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ وَالأَقَارِبِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا لَا يَلْتَفِتُ إِلَيْهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ.

 أخرجه أحمد (2/68 ، رقم 5357) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 232) بمجموع طرقه.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*في الصحيحين عن سهل بن سعد رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( رباط يوم في سبيل الله خير من الدنيا وما عليها, وموضع سوط أحدكم من الجنة خير من الدنيا وما عليها, والروحة ويروحها العبد في سبيل الله أو الغدوة خير من الدنيا وما عليها ) .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
 قيل يا رسول الله إنا نعمل العمل لله ويحبنا الناس فقال:
"تلك عاجل بشرى للمؤمن"
 ويقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام:"إن الله تعالى اذا أحب عبداً دعا جبريل فقال:إني أحب فلاناً فأحبه. فيحبه جبريل، ثم ينادي في السماء فيقول:إن الله يحب فلاناً فأحبوه، فيحبه أهل السماء، ثم يوضع له القبول في الأرض.وإذا أبغض عبداً، دعا جبريل ، فيقول:إني أبغض فلاناً فأبغضه.فيبغضه جبريل، ثم ينادي في أهل السماء :إن الله أبغض فلاناً فأبغضوه، ثم توضع له البغضاء في الأرض".
رواه مسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا، أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِنَّ اللهَ تَعَالَى وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى الْمُتَسَحِّرِين".

وعَنْ أَنَسٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قال: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "تَسَحَّرُوا فَإِنَّ فِي السَّحُورِ بَرَكَة".

وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "نِعْمَ سَحُورِ الْمُؤمِنِ التَّمْر".

الحديث الأول: أخرجه ابن حبان (8/245 ، رقم 3467) ، والطبراني فى الأوسط (6/287 ، رقم 6434) ، وأبو نعيم فى الحلية (8/320) . وأخرجه أيضًا: الديلمي (1/148 ، رقم 530) ، وأورده ابن أبى حاتم فى العلل (1/243 ، رقم 712). وصححه الألباني (السلسلة الصحيحة 3409).

الحديث الثاني: أخرجه ابن حبان (8/253 ، رقم 3475) ، والبيهقي (4/236 ، رقم 7906) . وأخرجه أيضًا : أبو داود (2/303 ، رقم 2345) ، وأبو عوانة (5/198 ، رقم 8386) ، وابن عدي (3/18 ترجمة 580 خالد بن يزيد العمري المكي). وصححه الألباني (صحيح سنن أبي داود، 2345).

الحديث الثالث: أخرجه الطيالسي (ص 268 ، رقم 2006) ، وأحمد (3/215 ، رقم 13268) ، والبخاري (2/678 ، رقم 1823) ، ومسلم (2/770 ، رقم 1095) ، والترمذي (3/88 ، رقم 708) وقال : حسن صحيح ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (2/75 ، رقم 2456) ، وابن ماجه (1/540 ، رقم 1692) ، والدارمي (2/11 ، رقم 1696) ، وابن خزيمة (3/213 ، رقم 1937).

* 
**

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال:"إن الله قد أذهب عنكم عُبِّيَةَ الجاهلية ، وفخرها بالآباء ، مؤمن تقي ، وفاجر شقي ، أنتم بنو آدم ، وآدم من تراب ، ليدعن رجال فخرهم بأقوام إنماهم فحم من فحم جهنم ‘ أو ليكونُن أهونَ على الله من الجُعلان التي ترفع بأنفها النتن".

عُبِّيَةَ : الكبر والتعاظم.
الجُعلان : جمع جعل : دويبة صغيرة توجد في مزارع البقر . وتجمع الروث . وتسميه العامة: أبو جعران.

رواه أبو داوود  والترمذي بسند صحيح.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ ابْنِ اليَمَانِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا لَقِيَ الْمُؤْمِنَ فَسَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِ وَأَخَذَ بِيَدِهِ فَصَافَحَهُ تَنَاثَرَتْ خَطَايَاهُمَا كَمَا يَتَنَاثَرُ وَرَقُ الشَّجَرِ".

 أخرجه الطبرانى فى الأوسط (1/84 ، رقم 245 ) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" ( 6 / 431 ).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله، لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير: تغدوا خماصاً وتروح بطاناً).

معاني الحديث:

(تغدوا خماصاً): تذهب أول النهار ضامرة البطون من الجوع.

(تروح بطاناً): ترجع آخر النهار ممتلئة البطون.

*مرجع الحديث:*

الراوي  عمر بن الخطاب
*خلاصة الدرجة  صحيح
 المحدث  الألباني
 المصدر   مشكاة المصابيح
 الصفحة أو الرقم   5229*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي أمامة – رضي الله عنه – أن النبي صلى الله علية و سلام قال:  "اقرؤوا القرآن، فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعاً لأصحابه".

رواهـ مسلم.

الحديث دليل على فضل تلاوة القرآن، وعظيم ثوابه وأنه شفيع لأصحابه يوم القيامة في دخول الجنة.


وعن النواس بن سمعان رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله علية و سلام  يقول: "يؤتى بالقرآن يوم القيامة وأهله الذين كانوا يعملون به تقدمه سورة البقرة وآل عمران، وضرب لهما رسول الله صلى الله علية و سلام ثلاثة أمثال ما نسيتهن بعد. قال: كأنهما غمامتان، أو ظلمتان سوداوان بينهما شرق، أو كأنهما حزقان من طير صواف. تحاجّان عن صاحبهما".

 أخرجه مسلم.

وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله علية و سلام  قال: "الصيام والقرآن يشفعان للعبد يوم القيامة، يقول الصيام أي: ربّ منعته الطعام والشراب فشفعني فيه، ويقول القرآن: منعته النوم بالليل فشفعني فيه. قال فيشفعان".(1)

وعن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه. قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله علية و سلام  يقول: "من قرأ حرفاً من كتاب الله. فله به حسنة، والحسنة بعشرة أمثالها لا أقول: (آلم) حرف، ولكن (ألف) حرف (ولام) حرف، و(ميم) حرف".(2)

فينبغي للصائم أن يكثر من تلاوة القرآن في هذه الأيام المباركة والليالي الشريفة، فإن لكثرة القراءة في رمضان مزية خاصة ليست لغيره من الشهور، ليغتنم شرف الزمان في هذا الشهر الذي أنزل فيه القرآن، وقراءة القرآن في ليالي رمضان لها مزية، فإن الليل تنقطع فيه الشواغل، وتجتمع الهمم ويتواطأ القلب واللسان على التدبر، والله المستعان.


(1) أخرجه أحمد (6626)، والحاكم (1/544)، وأبو نعيم (8/161)، قال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (3/181) بعد أن زاد نسبته للطبراني في "الكبير": (ورجاله رجال الصحيح)، وقال الشيخ أحمد شاكر: إسناده صحيح، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع رقم (3776)، وضعفه شعيب الأرنؤوط في تعليقه على المسند (11/199).

(2) أخرجه الترمذي (2912) وقال حديث حسن صحيح وقد جاء هذا الحديث من عدة طرق بعضها موقوف وبعضها مرفوع. انظر: الصحيحة للألباني رقم (660).*   **

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ الْبَاهِلِيُّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: "بَيْنَا أَنَا نَائِمٌ إِذْ أَتَانِي رَجُلانِ، فَأَخَذَا بِضَبْعَيَّ، فَأَتَيَا بِي جَبَلا وَعْرًا، فَقَالا: اصْعَدْ فَقُلْتُ: إِنِّي لا أُطِيقُهُ فَقَالا: إِنَّا سَنُسَهِّلُهُ لَكَ فَصَعِدْتُ حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُ فِي سَوَاءِ الْجَبَلِ إِذَا بِأَصْوَاتٍ شَدِيدَةٍ، قُلْتُ: مَا هَذِهِ الأَصْوَاتُ؟ قَالُوا: هَذَا عُوَاءُ أَهْلِ النَّارِ ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَا بِي، فَإِذَا أَنَا بِقَوْمٍ مُعَلَّقِينَ بِعَرَاقِيبِهِمْ، مُشَقَّقَةٍ أَشْدَاقُهُمْ، تَسِيلُ أَشْدَاقُهُمْ دَمًا، قَالَ: قُلْتُ: مَنْ هَؤُلاءِ؟ قَالَ: هَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ يُفْطِرُونَ قَبْلَ تَحِلَّةِ صَوْمِهِمْ".

*قوله: قبل تحلة صومهم معناه يفطرون قبل وقت الإفطار.*

*قال الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى : وعند المؤمنين مقرر أن من ترك صوم رمضان من غير عذر أنه شرّ من الزاني ومدمن الخمر ، بل يشكّون في إسلامه، ويظنّون به الزندقة والانحلال.

وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله : إذا أفطر في رمضان مستحلا لذلك وهو عالم بتحريمه استحلالا له وجب قتله، وإن كان فاسقا عوقب عن فطره في رمضان.* *مجموع الفتاوى (25/265)*.

*رواه ابن خزيمة (1986) وابن حبان (7491) في صحيحيهما ، وصححه الألباني في "صحيح الترغيب والترهيب" (1 / 420).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*ينما نحنُ نُصلي مع رسولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،إذ قال رجلٌ من القومِ: الله أكبرُ كبيراً والحمدُ لله كثيراً وسبحان الله بكرةً وأصيلاً،فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من القائلُ كلمةَ كذا وكذا ؟) فقال رجل ٌمن القوم:أنا يا رسول الله! قال: (عجبتُ لها،فُتِحَتْ لها أبوابُ السماءِ) ، قال ابن عمر:فما تركتُهُنَّ منذُ سمعت رسول الله يقولُ ذلك . [ صحيح مسلم ]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "مَا مِنْ خَارِجٍ يَخْرُجُ - يَعْنِي مِنْ بَيْتِهِ - إِلَّا بِيَدِهِ رَايَتَانِ رَايَةٌ بِيَدِ مَلَكٍ وَرَايَةٌ بِيَدِ شَيْطَانٍ فَإِنْ خَرَجَ لِمَا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ اتَّبَعَهُ الْمَلَكُ بِرَايَتِهِ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ تَحْتَ رَايَةِ الْمَلَكِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَإِنْ خَرَجَ لِمَا يُسْخِطُ اللَّهَ اتَّبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِرَايَتِهِ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ تَحْتَ رَايَةِ الشَّيْطَانِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ".
 أخرجه أحمد (2/323 ، رقم 8269) ، والطبراني فى الأوسط (5/99 ، رقم 4786). 

وصحح إسناده العلامة المحدِّث أحمد شاكر. فإذا خرج من بيته ابتدره ملك وشيطان ينتظرانه كل منهما يحمل راية، فإذا خرج في طاعة الله وذكر الله تنحي الشيطان خائبا وانطلق المؤمن تحت راية الملك ولا يزال تحتها حتى يعود إلى بيته، وأما إن خرج في معصية الله ونسي ذكره تنحي الملك وافتخر الشيطان ونفض رايته فوق رأس المفرِّط فلا يأمره إلا بشر.

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لامرأة من الأنصار يقال لها: أمُّ سنان: "ما منعك أن تكوني حججت معنا؟" قالت: ناضحان كان لأبي فلان (زوجها) حَجَّ هو وابنه على أحدهما، وكان الآخر نسقي عليه. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فعمرة في رمضان تقضي حجة، أو حجة معي".

وفي لفظ آخر: "فإذا جاء رمضان فاعتمري فإن عمرة فيه تعدل حجة".(1)

والناضح: البعير يستقى عليه الماء.

ومعنى: "تقضي حجة" أي: تعدلها في الثواب، كما في الرواية الأخرى، لا أنها تقوم مقامها في إسقاط الفرض.

الحديث دليل على فضل العمرة في رمضان، وأنها تعدل ثواب حجة، وفي رواية لمسلم (حجة معي) أي: مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس هذا خاصاً بهذه المرأة، بل هو عام.

 وهذا من فضل الله تعالى ونعمه على عباده.

فقد صارت العمرة بمنـزلة الحج في الثواب بانضمام رمضان إليها، وهذا يدل على أن ثواب العمل يزيد بزيادة شرف الوقت، كما يزيد بحضور القلب وخلوص القصد، والله تعالى منعم متفضل. يتفضل بما يشاء على من يشاء فيما يشاء، لا معقب لحكمه، ولا رادّ لفضله.

اللهم يا مصلح الصالحين أصلح فساد قلوبنا، واستر في الدنيا والآخرة عيوبنا. اللهم حبب إلينا الإيمان، وزينه في قلوبنا وكرّه إلينا الكفر والفسوق والعصيان واجعلنا من الراشدين. وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.

(1) رواه أخرجه البخاري (3/603)، ومسلم (1256).

(2) أخرجه البخاري (4/116)، ومسلم (3307).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن حفصة أم المؤمنين – رضي الله عنها – أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال: "من لم يجمع الصيام قبل الفجر فلا صيام له".

رواه أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وغيرهم وهو حديث صحيح.

ومعنى (من لم يجمع) أي: من لم يعزم ولم ينوي.

الحديث دليل على أن الصيام لابد له من نية. كسائر العبادات. وهذا أمر مجمع عليه، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: (اتفق العلماء على أن العبادة المقصودة لنفسها كالصلاة والصيام والحج لا تصح إلا بنية).(1).

لأن الصيام ترك مختص بزمن معلوم. ولأن الإمساك قد يكون لمنفعة بدنية فاحتاج الصيام إلى نية. قال تعالى: }وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ{(2).



قال النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: "إنما الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل إمرئ ما نوى"(3).

النية محلها القلب، فمن خطر بباله أنه صائم غداً فقد نوى.

وتصح النية في أي جزء من أجزاء الليل؛ لقوله: (قبل الفجر) والقبلية تصدق على كل جزء من أجزاء الليل، ومن دلائل النية قيام الصائم للسحور وتهيئته له وإن لم يقم، فالنية حاضرة وقائمة لدى كل مسلم معتاد على الصوم، فمن أكل أو شرب بنية الصوم فقد أتى بالنية.



 (1)       شرح حديث (إنما الأعمال بالنيات) ص19 لابن تيمية).

 (2)       سورة البينة، الآية: (5).

 (3)       رواه البخاري (1/9)، ومسلم 1907.
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن سفيان بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال: قلت يا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قل لي في الإسلام قولاً لا اسأل عنه أحداً غيرك" قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قل: آمنت بالله ثم استقم"*([1])

[رواه مسلم]

***    ***    ***

الحديث دليل على أن العبد مأمور بعد الإيمان بالله تعالى، بالاستقامة على الطاعة، بفعل المأمور واجتناب المحظور، وذلك بملازمة سلوك الصراط المستقيم، وهو الدين القويم. من غير تعويج عنه يمنة ولا يسرة.

وإذا كان المسلم قد عاش رمضان فعمر نهاره بالصيام وليله بالقيام، وعوّد نفسه على فعل الخير، فعليه أن يلازم طاعة الله تعالى على الدوام، فهذا شأن العبد، فإن رب الشهور واحد، وهو مطلع على العباد وشاهد.

وإن استقامة المسلم بعد رمضان وصلاح أقواله وأفعاله لأكبر دليل على استفادته من رمضان. ورغبته في الطاعة. وهذا عنوان القبول وعلامة الفلاح. وعمل المؤمن لا ينتهي بخروج شهر ودخول آخر. بل هو ممتد إلى الممات، قال تعالى: }واعبد ربّك حتى يأتيك اليقين*{([2])* ولئن انقضى قيام رمضان فالسنة كلها ظرف للقيام، ولئن انتهى وقت زكاة الفطر، فأوقات الزكاة المفروضة وصدقة التطوع تمتدّ طوال العام، وقراءة القرآن وتدبره وكل عمل صالح مطلوب في كل زمان.

وإن من فضل الله على عباده كثرة أبواب الطاعات وتنوع سبل الخيرات، ليدوم نشاط المسلم ويبقى ملازماً لخدمة مولاه.

ومما يؤسف عليه أن بعض الناس يتعبدون في رمضان بأنواع الطاعات. فيحافظون على الصلوات الخمس في المساجد. ويكثرون من تلاوة القرآن، ويتصدقون من أموالهم، فإذا انقضى رمضان تكاسلوا عن الطاعة. بل ربما تركوا الواجبات، كصلاة الجماعة عموماً أو الفجر خصوصاً، وارتكبوا المحرمات، من النوم عن الصلاة، والعكوف على آلات اللهو والطرب، والاستعانة بنعم الله على معاصيه، فهدموا ما بنوه، ونقضوا ما أبرموه، وهذا دليل الحرمان وعلامة الخسران، نسأل الله السلامة والثبات.

إن مثل هؤلاء يعتبرون التوبة والإقلاع عن المعاصي أمراً مؤقتاً بشهر رمضان. ينتهي بانتهائه، وكأنهم تركوا الذنوب لأجل رمضان لا خوفاً من الله تعالى. وبئس القوم الذين لا يعرفون الله إلا في رمضان.

اللهم أيقظنا من نوم الغفلة، ونبّهنا لاغتنام أوقات المهلة، ووفقنا لمصالحنا، واعصمنا من ذنوبنا وقبائحنا، واستعمل في طاعتك جميع جوارحنا، واجعلنا هداة مهتدين، غير ضالين ولا مضلين، وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.

*([1]) صحيح مسلم 38.

([2]) سورة الحجر، الآية: 99.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: "ثَلَاثَةٌ أَنَا خَصْمُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ رَجُلٌ أَعْطَى بِي ثُمَّ غَدَرَ وَرَجُلٌ بَاعَ حُرًّا فَأَكَلَ ثَمَنَهُ وَرَجُلٌ اسْتَأْجَرَ أَجِيرًا فَاسْتَوْفَى مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ أَجْرَهُ".

قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري":

 قَوْلُهُ : (ثَلَاثَةٌ : أَنَا خَصْمُهُمْ) قَالَ اِبْنُ التِّينِ: هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى خَصْمٌ لِجَمِيعِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ أَرَادَ التَّشْدِيدَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ بِالتَّصْرِيحِ، قَوْلُهُ:

(أَعْطَى بِي ثُمَّ غَدَرَ) أَعْطَى يَمِينَهُ بِي أَيْ عَاهَدَ عَهْدًا وَحَلَفَ عَلَيْهِ بِاللَّهِ ثُمَّ نَقَضَهُ.

أخرجه البخاري (2/776 ، رقم 2114) ، وابن ماجه (2/816 ، رقم 2442) . وأخرجه أيضًا : أحمد (2/358 ، رقم 8677) ، وابن الجارود (ص 149 ، رقم 579) ، وأبو يعلى (11/444 ، رقم 6571) ، والبيهقى (6/14 ، رقم 10836).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم: (يقول الله تعالى: أنا عند ظن عبدي بي، وأنا معه إذا ذكرني، فإن ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي، وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم، وإن تقرب إليّ بشبر تقربت إليه ذراعاً، وإن تقرب إليَّ ذراعاً تقربت إليه باعاً، وإن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة). رواه البخاري ومسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*
*اخواني و اخواتي المسلمين و المسلمات احب ان اهنيكم بدنو عيد الاضحي المبارك و قرب بدء مشاعر حج بيت الله الحرام و ان شاء الله تعالي سنظل برحاب هذا الحدث الي يوم عرفه لنتابع سويا احاديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه و سلم بما يخص موضوع الحج و تقبلوا مني و تقبل الله منا و منكم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
قدمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو بالبطحاء فقال : بم أهللت ؟ فقلت : بإهلال كإهلال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : هل سقت من هدي ؟ قلت : لا ، قال : طف بالبيت وبالصفا والمروة ثم حل ، قال : فطفت بالبيت وبالصفا والمروة ثم أتيت امرأة من قومي فمشطتني وغسلت رأسي ، فكنت أفتي الناس بذلك بإمارة أبي بكر وإمارة عمر ، فإني لقائم في الموسم إذ جاءني رجل فقال : إنك لا تدري ما أحدث أمير المؤمنين في شأن النسك ، فقلت : أيها الناس من كنا أفتيناه فتيا فهذا أمير المؤمنين قادم عليكم فيه فائتموا ، فلما قدمت قلت : ما هذا الذي قد أحدثت في شأن النسك ؟ فقال : أن نأخذ بكتاب الله فإن الله قال : { وأتموا الحج والعمرة لله } وأن نأخذ بسنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه لم يحل حتى نحر الهدي
الراوي: أبو موسى الأشعري المحدث: علي بن المديني - المصدر: مسند الفاروق - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/306
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده حسن

* ************************
*يا رسول الله إن أبي شيخ كبير لا يستطيع الحج ولا العمرة ولا الطعن ، قال : حج عن أبيك واعتمر
الراوي: أبو رزين العقيلي المحدث: الإمام أحمد - المصدر: الدراية - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/47
خلاصة الدرجة: لا يعرف في إيجاب العمرة أصح منه*
     ************************
*خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا نرى إلا الحج ، فقدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فطاف بالبيت ، وبين الصفا والمروة ولم يحل ، وكان معه الهدي ، فطاف من كان معه من نسائه وأصحابه ، وحل منهم من لم يكن معه الهدي ، فحاضت هي ، فنسكنا مناسكنا من حجنا ، فلما كان ليلة الحصبة ، ليلة النفر ، قالت : يا رسول الله ، كل أصحابك يرجع بحج وعمرة غيري ، قال : ما كنت تطوفين بالبيت ليالي قدمنا . قالت : لا ، قال : فاخرجي مع أخيك إلى التنعيم ، فأهلي بعمرة ، وموعدك مكان كذا وكذا . فخرجت مع عبد الرحمن إلى التنعيم ، فأهللت بعمرة ، وحاضت صفية بنت حيي ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : عقرى حلقى ، إنك لحابستنا ، أما كنت طفت يوم النحر . قالت : بلى ، قال : فلا بأس ، انفري . فلقيته مصعدا على أهل مكة ، وأنا منهبطة ، أو مصعدة وهو منهبط .
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1762
خلاصة الدرجة: [أورده في صحيحه] وقال : قال مسدد: (قلت: لا). تابعه جرير عن منصور في قوله (لا).
**************************
* *خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع ، فأهللنا بعمرة ، ثم قال : من كان معه هدي فليهل بالحج والعمرة ، ثم لا يحل حتى يحل منهما . فقدمت مكة وأنا حائض ، فلما قضينا حجنا ، أرسلني مع عبد الرحمن إلى التنعيم فاعتمرت ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : هذه مكان عمرتك . فطاف الذين أهلوا بالعمرة ، ثم حلوا ، ثم طافوا طوافا آخر ، بعد أن رجعوا من منى . وأما الذين جمعوا بين الحج والعمرة ، طافوا طوافا واحدا .
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1638
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]* ************************ * أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أراد الحج ، عام نزل الحجاج بابن الزبير ، فقيل له : إن الناس كائن بينهم قتال ، وإنا نخاف أن يصدوك ، فقال : { لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة } . إذا أصنع كما صنع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إني أشهدكم أني قد أوجبت عمرة ، ثم خرج ، حتى إذا كان بظاهر البيداء ، قال : ما شأن الحج والعمرة إلا واحد ، أشهدكم أني قد أوجبت حجا مع عمرتي ، وأهدي هديا اشتراه بقديد ، ولم يزد على ذلك ، فلم ينحر ، ولم يحل من شيء حرم منه ، ولم يحلق ولم يقصر ، حتى كان يوم النحر ، فنحر وحلق ، ورأى أن قد قضى طواف الحج والعمرة بطوافه الأول . وقال ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : كذلك فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1640
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]\* **************************** * قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم ، ولا يدخل عليها رجل إلا ومعها محرم . فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ، إني أريد أن أخرج في جيش كذا وكذا ، وامرأتي تريد الحج ؟ . فقال : اخرج معها .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1862
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*
     *********************************
*قلت : يا رسول الله ، ألا نغزو ونجاهد معكم ؟ فقال : لكن أحسن الجهاد وأجمله الحج ، حج مبرور . فقالت عائشة : فلا أدع الحج بعد إذ سمعت هذا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1861
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]
*************************
* * كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلبينا بالحج ، وقدمنا مكة لأربع خلون من ذي الحجة ، فأمرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نطوف بالبيت وبالصفا والمروة ، وأن نجعلها عمرة ولنحل ، إلا من كان معه هدي ، قال : ولم يكن مع أحد منا هدي غير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وطلحة ، وجاء علي من اليمن معه الهدي ، فقال : أهللت بما أهل به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالوا : أننطلق إلى منى وذكر أحدنا يقطر ؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إني لو استقبلت من أمري ما استدبرت ما أهديت ، ولولا أن معي الهدي لحللت ) . قال : ولقيه سراقة وهو يرمي جمرة العقبة ، فقال : يا رسول الله ، ألنا هذه خاصة ؟ قال : ( لا ، بل لأبد ) . قال : وكانت عائشة قدمت مكة وهي حائض ، فأمرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تنسك المناسك كلها ، غير أنها لا تطوف ولا تصلي حتى تطهر ، فلما نزلوا البطحاء ، قالت عائشة : يا رسول الله : أتنطلقون بحجة وعمرة ، وأنطلق بحجة ؟ قال : ثم أمر عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر الصديق أن ينطلق معها إلى التنعيم ، فاعتمرت عمرة في ذي الحجة بعد أيام الحج .
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 7230
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*سعى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة أشواط ، ومشى أربعة ، في الحج والعمرة . تابعه الليث قال : حدثني كثير بن فرقد ، عن نافع ، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1604
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

* ***********************
* * أن عكرمة ابن خالد ، سأل ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما ، عن العمرة قبل الحج ؟ فقال : لا بأس . قال عكرمة : قال ابن عمر : اعتمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يحج .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1774
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]**
*************************
* *خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام حجة الوداع ، فمنا من أهل بعمرة ، ومنا من أهل بحجة وعمرة ، ومنا من أهل بالحج ، وأهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحج ، فأما من أهل بالحج ، أو جمع الحج والعمرة ، لم يحلوا حتى كان ويوم النحر .
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1562
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]**

******************************
يا رسول الله ، يرجع أصحابك بأجر حج وعمرة ، ولم أزد على الحج ؟ فقال لها : ( اذهبي ، وليردفك عبد الرحمن ) . فأمر عبد الرحمن أن يعمرها من التنعيم ، فانتظرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأعلى مكة حتى جاءت .
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2984
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]

***************************
* * كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قفل من الحج أو العمرة - ولا أعلمه إلا قال الغزو - يقول : كلما أوفى على ثنية أو فدفد كبر ثلاثا ، ثم قال : ( لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير . آيبون تائبون عابدون ساجدون لربنا حامدون . صدق الله وعده ، ونصر عبده ، وهزم الأحزاب وحده ) .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2995
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]**
*****************************
عن ابن عباس قال : يطوف الرجل بالبيت ما كان حلالا حتى يهل بالحج ، فإذا ركب إلى عرفة فمن تيسر له هدية من الإبل أو البقر أو الغنم ، ما تيسر له من ذلك ، أي ذلك شاء ، غير أنه إن لم يتيسر له فعليه ثلاثة أيام في الحج ، وذلك قبل يوم عرفة ، فإن كان آخر يوم من الأيام الثلاثة يوم عرفة فلا جناح عليه ، ثم لينطلق حتى يقف بعرفات من صلاة العصر إلى أن يكون الظلام ، ثم ليدفعوا من عرفات إذا أفاضوا منها حتى يبلغوا جمعا الذي يتبرر فيه ، ثم ليذكروا الله كثيرا ، أو أكثروا التكبير والتهليل قبل أن تصبحوا ، ثم أفيضوا فإن الناس كانوا يفيضون ، وقال الله تعالى : { ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم } . حتى ترموا الجمرة .
الراوي: كريب مولى ابن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4521
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]

***************************
كانوا يرون أن العمرة في أشهر الحج من الفجور في الأرض ، وكانوا يسمون المحرم صفرا ، ويقولون : إذا برا الدبر ، وعفا الأثر ، حلت العمرة لمن اعتمر . قال : فقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رابعة مهلين بالحج ، وأمرهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجعلوها عمرة ، قالوا : يا رسول الله ، أي الحل ؟ قال : ( الحل كله ) .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3832
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]

**********************
* * أراد ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما الحج ، عام حجة الحرورية ، في عهد ابن الزبير رضي الله عنهما ، فقيل له : إن الناس كائن بينهم قتال ، ونخاف أن يصدوك ، فقال : { لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة } . إذا أصنع كما صنع ، أشهدكم أني أوجبت عمرة ، حتى كان بظاهر البيداء قال : ما شأن الحج والعمرة إلا واحد ، أشهدكم أني جمعت حجة مع عمرة ، وأهدي هديا مقلدا اشتراه ، حتى قدم ، فطاف بالبيت وبالصفا ، ولم يزد على ذلك ، ولم يحلل من شيء حرم منه حتى يوم النحر ، فحلق ونحر ، ورأى أن قد قضى طوافه ، الحج والعمرة ، بطوافه الأول ، ثم قال : كذلك صنع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1708
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]**
******************************
* * قلت : يا رسول الله ، ما شأن الناس حلوا ولم تحلل أنت ؟ قال : إني لبدت رأسي وقلدت هديي ، فلا أحل حتى أحل من الحج .
الراوي: حفصة بنت عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1697
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : أنه سئل عن متعة الحج ؟ فقال : أهل المهاجرون والأنصار وأزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع وأهللنا ، فلما قدمنا مكة ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اجعلوا إهلالكم بالحج عمرة ، إلا من قلد الهدي . طفنا بالبيت وبالصفا والمروة ، وأتينا النساء ، ولبسنا الثياب ، وقال : من قلد الهدي فإنه لا يحل له حتى يبلغ الهدي محله . ثم أمرنا عشية التروية أن نهل بالحج ، فإذا فرغنا من المناسك ، جئنا فطفنا بالبيت وبالصفا والمرة ، فقد تم حجنا وعلينا الهدي ، كما قال الله تعالى : { فما استيسر من الهدي فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم } : إلى أمصاركم ، الشاة تجزي ، فجمعوا نسكين في عام ، بين الحج والعمرة ، فإن الله تعالى أنزله في كتابه ، وسنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأباحه للناس غير أهل مكة ، قال الله : { ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام } . وأشهر الحج التي ذكر الله تعالى : شوال وذو القعدة وذو الحجة ، فمن تمتع في هذه الأشهر ، فعليه دم أو صوم ، والرفث الجماع ، والفسوق المعاصي ، والجدال المراء .*
* الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1572*
* خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ضباعة بنت الزبير فقال لها : ( لعلك أردت الحج ) . قالت : والله لا أجدني إلا وجعة ، فقال لها : ( حجي واشترطي ، قولي : اللهم محلي حيث حبستني ) . وكانت تحت المقداد بن الأسود .
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5089
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "لَا يَقُلْ أَحَدُكُمْ لِلْعِنَبِ الْكَرْمَ إِنَّمَا الْكَرْمُ الرَّجُلُ الْمُسْلِمُ".(*1*)

وعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "وَيَقُولُونَ الْكَرْمُ إِنَّمَا الْكَرْمُ قَلْبُ الْمُؤْمِنِ".(*2*)

قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في *"فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري:* قَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ مَا مُلَخَّصه: إِنَّ الْمُرَاد بِالنَّهْيِ تَأْكِيد تَحْرِيم الْخَمْر بِمَحْوِ اِسْمهَا, وَلِأَنَّ فِي تَبْقِيَة هَذَا الِاسْم لَهَا تَقْرِيرًا لِمَا كَانُوا *يَتَوَهَّمُونَهُ* مِنْ تَكَرُّم شَارِبهَا فَنَهَى عَنْ تَسْمِيَتهَا كَرْمًا *وَقَالَ: "إِنَّمَا الْكَرْم قَلْب الْمُؤْمِن"* لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ نُور الْإِيمَان وَهُدَى الْإِسْلَام. وَفِي تَشْبِيه الْكَرْم بِقَلْبِ الْمُؤْمِن مَعْنًى لَطِيف، لِأَنَّ أَوْصَاف الشَّيْطَان تَجْرِي مَعَ الْكَرْمَة كَمَا يَجْرِي الشَّيْطَان فِي بَنِي آدَم مَجْرَى الدَّم، فَإِذَا غَفَلَ الْمُؤْمِن عَنْ شَيْطَانه أَوْقَعَهُ فِي الْمُخَالَفَة، كَمَا أَنَّ مَنْ غَفَلَ عَنْ عَصِير كَرْمه تَخَمَّرَ فَتَنَجَّسَ.

وَيُقَوِّي التَّشَبُّه أَيْضًا أَنَّ الْخَمْر يَعُود خَلًّا مِنْ سَاعَته بِنَفْسِهِ أَوْ بِالتَّخْلِيلِ فَيَعُود طَاهِرًا، كَذَا الْمُؤْمِن يَعُود مِنْ سَاعَته بِالتَّوْبَةِ النَّصُوح طَاهِرًا مِنْ خَبَث الذُّنُوب الْمُتَقَدِّمَة الَّتِي كَانَ مُتَنَجِّسًا بِاتِّصَافِهِ بِهَا إِمَّا بِبَاعِثٍ مِنْ غَيْره مِنْ مَوْعِظَة وَنَحْوهَا وَهُوَ كَالتَّخْلِيلِ، أَوْ بِبَاعِثٍ مِنْ نَفْسه وَهُوَ كَالتَّخَلُّلِ. فَيَنْبَغِي لِلْعَاقِلِ أَنْ يَتَعَرَّض لِمُعَالَجَةِ قَلْبه لِئَلَّا يَهْلَك وَهُوَ عَلَى الصِّفَة الْمَذْمُومَة.
*
الحديث الأول:* أخرجه أحمد (2/239 ، رقم 7256) ، ومسلم (4/1763 ، رقم 2247) . وأخرجه أيضًا : ابن حبان (13/147 ، رقم 5834) .

*الحديث الثاني:* أخرجه البخاري (5/2287 ، رقم 5829) ، وأخرجه أيضًا : الحميديى (2/469 ، رقم 1099) ، وأحمد (2/239 ، رقم 7256).

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت لأهل المدينة ذا الحليفة ، ولأهل نجد قرن المنازل ، ولأهل اليمن يلملم ، هن لهن ، ولكل آت أتى عليهن من غيرهم ، ممن أراد الحج والعمرة ، فمن كان دون ذلك فمن حيث أنشأ ، حتى أهل مكة من مكة .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1845
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوادع ، فأهللنا بعمرة ، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من كان معه هدي فليهلل بالحج مع العمرة ، ثم لا يحل حتى يحل منهما جميعا ) . فقدمت معه مكة وأنا حائض ، ولم أطف بالبيت ولا بين الصفا والمروة ، فشكوت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ( انقضي رأسك وامتشطي ، وأهلي بالحج ، ودعي العمرة ) . ففعلت ، فلما قضينا الحج أرسلني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع عبد الرحمن بن أبي بر الصديق إلى التنعيم فاعتمرت ، فقال : ( هذه مكان عمرتك ) . قالت : فطاف الذين أهلوا بالعمرة بالبيت وبين الصفا والمروة ، ثم حلوا ، ثم طافوا طوافا آخر بعد أن رجعوا من منى ، وأما الذين جمعوا الحج والعمرة فإنما طافوا طوافا واحدا .
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4395
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنى : أتدرون أي يوم هذا . قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فقال : فإن هذا يوم حرام ، أفتدرون أي بلد هذا . قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : بلد حرام ، أفتدرون أي شهر هذا . قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : شهر حرام . قال : فإن الله حرم عليكم دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم ، كحرمة يومكم هذا ، في شهركم هذا ، في بلدكم هذا . وقال هشام بن الغاز : أخبرني نافع ، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : وقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم النحر بين الجمرات ، في الحجة التي حج ، بهذا ، وقال : هذا يوم الحج الأكبر . فطفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : اللهم اشهد . وودع الناس ، فقالوا : هذه حجة الوداع .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1742
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

ما رواه أبو داود (3140) وابن ماجه (1460) من حديث علي رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : *( لا تُبْرِزْ فَخِذَكَ ، وَلا تَنْظُرَنَّ إِلَى فَخِذِ حَيٍّ وَلا مَيِّتٍ ).*

2- ما رواه أحمد (21989) عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَحْشٍ رضي الله عنه قَالَ : مَرَّ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَا مَعَهُ عَلَى مَعْمَرٍ ، وَفَخِذَاهُ مَكْشُوفَتَانِ ، فَقَالَ : *( يَا مَعْمَرُ ، غَطِّ فَخِذَيْكَ فَإِنَّ الْفَخِذَيْنِ عَوْرَةٌ ).*

3- ما رواه أحمد (15502) وأبو داود (4014) والترمذي (2798) عن جَرْهَدٍ الأسلمي أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَرَّ بِهِ وَهُوَ كَاشِفٌ عَنْ فَخِذِهِ ، فَقَالَ : *( أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ الْفَخِذَ عَوْرَةٌ ؟ ).*

4- ما رواه الترمذي (2798) عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : *( الْفَخِذُ عَوْرَةٌ ).*

*قال الشيخ الألباني في "الإرواء" (1/297) عن هذه الأحاديث:*

"وهي وإن كانت أسانيدها كلها لا تخلو من ضعف، فإن بعضها يقوي بعضاً، لأنه ليس فيهم متهم، بل عللها تدور بين الاضطراب والجهالة والضعف المحتمل، فمثلها مما يطمئن القلب لصحة الحديث المروي بها، لاسيما وقد صحح بعضها الحاكم ووافقه الذهبي، وحسن بعضها الترمذي، وعلقها البخاري في صحيحه، ولا يشك الباحث العارف بعلم المصطلح أن مفردات هذه الأحاديث كلها معللة، غير أن مجموع هذه الأسانيد يعطي الحديث قوة، فيرتقي بها إلى درجة الصحيح، لا سيما وفي الباب شواهد أخرى بنحوها". *انتهى باختصار.*

*وجاء في فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (6/165):*

"وهذه الأحاديث وإن كان لا يخلو كل منها عن مقال في سنده من عدم اتصاله، أو ضعف في بعض الرواة، لكنها يشد بعضها بعضا، فينهض مجموعها للاحتجاج به على المطلوب" انتهى.

وقد ذهب جمهور الفقهاء إلى العمل بمقتضى هذه الأحاديث وقرروا أن عورة الرجل ما بين السرة والركبة.

*وانظر "المغني" (2/284).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أقفل من الغزو أو الحج أوالعمرة يبدأ فيكبر ثلاث مرار ، ثم يقول : ( لا إله إلا الله ، وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك ، وله الحمد ، وهو على كل شيء قدير . آيبون تائبون ، عابدون ساجدون ، لربنا حامدون ، صدق الله وعده ، ونصر عبده ، وهزم الأحزاب وحده ) .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4116
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عن الأغرِّ المزني رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏"‏ يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى ربكم، فإني أتوب إلى الله   في اليوم مائة مرَّة‏"‏‏.‏ أخرجه البخاري في صحيحه.*
*
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*جاءت امرأة من خثعم عام حجة الوداع ، قالت : يا رسول الله ، إن فريضة الله على عباده في الحج ، أدركت أبي شيخا كبيرا ، لا يستطيع أن يستوي على الراحلة ، فهل يقضي عنه أن أحج عنه ؟ . قال : نعم .
الراوي: عبدالله بن عباس المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1854
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ العَوَّامِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ خَبِيءٌ مِنْ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ فَلْيَفْعَلْ".

(خبيء من عمل صالح): أي من الأعمال الخفيّة التي لا يطّلع عليها أحد من الناس، خالية من الرياء, فتكون خالصة لله تبارك و تعالى مثل صلاة النافلة في جوف الليل أو صدقة السر أو أي عمل آخر من الأعمال الصالحة.

أخرجه الخطيب في "التاريخ" ( 11 / 263 ) والضياء المقدسي في "الأحاديث المختارة" ( 1 / 296 ) والقضاعي في "مسند الشهاب" ( ق 37 / 1 ) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (5 / 398 ).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*اشتركنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحج والعمرة . كل سبعة في بدنة . فقال رجل لجابر : أيشترك في البدنة ما يشترك في الجزور ؟ قال : ما هي إلا من البدن . وحضر جابر الحديبية . قال : نحرنا يومئذ سبعين بدنة . اشتركنا كل سبعة في بدنة . وفي رواية : فأمرنا إذا أحللنا أن نهدي . ويجتمع النفر منا في الهدية . وذلك حين أمرهم أن يحلوا من حجهم . في هذا الحديث .
الراوي: جابر بن عبدالله المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1318
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ صُهَيْبٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: تَلَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ  (*لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ)*، وَقَالَ: "إِذَا دَخَلَ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَهْلُ النَّارِ النَّارَ نَادَى مُنَادٍ يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ إِنَّ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَوْعِدًا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُنْجِزَكُمُوهُ فَيَقُولُونَ وَمَا هُوَ أَلَمْ يُثَقِّلْ اللَّهُ مَوَازِينَنَا وَيُبَيِّضْ وُجُوهَنَا وَيُدْخِلْنَا الْجَنَّةَ وَيُنْجِنَا مِنْ النَّارِ؟" *قَالَ:* "فَيَكْشِفُ الْحِجَابَ فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْهِ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أَعَطَاهُمْ اللَّهُ شَيْئًا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ النَّظَرِ يَعْنِي إِلَيْهِ وَلَا أَقَرَّ لِأَعْيُنِهِمْ". 



*أخرجه أحمد (4/333 ، رقم 18961) ، وابن ماجه (1/67 ، رقم 187) ، وابن خزيمة فى التوحيد (ص 181) ، وابن حبان (16/471 ، رقم 7441) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائي فى الكبرى (6/361 ، رقم 11234) ، والبزار (6/13 ، رقم 2087) ، وأبو عوانة (1/136 ، رقم 411) ، والطبراني فى الكبير (8/39 ، رقم 7314) ، وفى الأوسط (1/230 ، رقم 756) ، والشاشي (2/389 ، رقم 991). وصححه الألباني (الظلال ، 472) ، و (تخريج الطحاوية، 161).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (الإيمان بضع وستون شعبة، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان).



فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري.

 قوله: (والحياء).

هو بالمد، وهو في اللغة تغير وانكسار يعتري الإنسان من خوف ما يعاب به، وقد يطلق على مجرد ترك الشيء بسبب، والترك إنما هو من لوازمه.

وفي الشرع: خلق يبعث على اجتناب القبيح، ويمنع التقصير في حق ذي الحق، ولهذا جاء في الحديث الآخر "الحياء خير كله".

فإن قيل: الحياء من الغرائز – فكيف جعل شعبة من الإيمان؟ - أجيب بأنه قد يكون غريزة وقد يكون تخلقاً، ولكن استعماله على وفق الشرع يحتاج إلى اكتساب وعلم ونية، فهو من الإيمان لهذا، ولكونه باعثاً على فعل الطاعة وحاجزاً عن فعل المعصية.

 ولا يقال: رب حياء عن قول الحق أو فعل الخير، لأن ذاك ليس شرعياً.

فإن قيل: لم أفرده بالذكر هنا؟ - أجيب بأنه كالداعي إلى باقي الشُّعَبْ، إذ الحي يخاف فضيحة الدنيا والآخرة فيأتمر وينزجر.

والله الموفق.



الحديث: رواهـ البخاري.

 2(/كتاب الإيمان) – (2/باب: أمور الإيمان).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يُوشِكُ أَنْ يَكُونَ خَيْرَ مَالِ الْمُسْلِمِ غَنَمٌ يَتْبَعُ بِهَا شَعَفَ الجِبَالِ ومَوَاقِعَ الْقَطْرِ يَفِرُّ بِدِينِهِ مِنْ الْفِتَنِ)



فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري.

قوله: (يوشك): أي: يقرب.

قوله: (يتبع): بتشديد التاء ويجوز اسكانها.

وقوله: (شعف): بفتح المعجنة والعين المهملة، وهي رؤوس الجبال.

قوله: (ومواقع القطر): بالنصب عطفاً على شعف، أي: بطون الأودية. وخصهما بالذكر لأنهما مظان المرعى.



الحديث: صحيح البخاري.

  (2/كتاب الإيمان) – (10/باب: من الدين الفرار من الفتن).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِرَجُلٍ: "مَا تَقُولُ فِي الصَّلَاةِ؟" قَالَ: أَتَشَهَّدُ ثُمَّ أَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَعُوذُ بِهِ مِنْ النَّارِ أَمَا وَاللَّهِ مَا أُحْسِنُ دَنْدَنَتَكَ وَلَا دَنْدَنَةَ مُعَاذٍ، فَقَالَ: "حَوْلَهَا نُدَنْدِنُ".



*قال العلامة شمس الحق العظيم أبادي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود":*

*(كَيْف تَقُول فِي الصَّلَاة):* أَيْ مَا تَدْعُو فِي صَلَاتك.

*(أَتَشَهَّد):* تَشَهُّد الصَّلَاة وَهُوَ التَّحِيَّات, سُمِّيَ تَشَهُّدًا لِأَنَّ فِيهِ شَهَادَة أَنْ لَا إِلَه إِلَّا اللَّه وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُول اللَّه.

*(دَنْدَنَتك):* هِيَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّم الرَّجُل بِالْكَلَامِ تُسْمَع نَغْمَته وَلَا يُفْهَم.

*(دَنْدَنَة مُعَاذ):* أَيْ لَا أَدْرِي مَا تَدْعُو بِهِ أَنْتَ يَا رَسُول اللَّه وَمَا يَدْعُو بِهِ مُعَاذ إِمَامنَا وَلَا أَعْرِف دُعَاءَك الْخَفِيّ الَّذِي تَدْعُو بِهِ فِي الصَّلَاة وَلَا صَوْت مُعَاذ.

وَإِنَّمَا ذَكَرَ الرَّجُل الصَّحَابِيّ مُعَاذًا وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْم مُعَاذ أَوْ هُوَ مِمَّنْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي خَلْف مُعَاذ.

*(حَوْلهَا):* قَالَ السُّيُوطِيُّ: أَيْ حَوْل الْجَنَّة وَالنَّار نُدَنْدِن, وَإِنَّمَا نَسْأَل الْجَنَّة وَنَتَعَوَّذ مِنْ النَّار كَمَا تَفْعَل.

قَالَهُ تَوَاضُعًا وَتَأْنِيسًا لَهُ.



*أخرجه أبو داود - عن بعض الصحابة (1/210 ، رقم 792) . وأخرجه أيضا: ابن ماجه (1/295 ، رقم 910) ، وابن حبان (3/149 ، رقم 868) ، وصححه الألباني (تخريج الكلم الطيب، رقم 103).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

حدثنا ‏ ‏أمية بن بسطام العيشي ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يزيد بن زريع ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏روح بن القاسم ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عبد الله بن طاوس ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏
 ‏عن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏*ألحقوا ‏ ‏الفرائض ‏ ‏بأهلها فما تركت ‏ ‏الفرائض ‏ ‏فلأولى ‏ ‏رجل ذكر*

*(صحيح مسلم3029)*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ عَوْفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ الْأَشْجَعِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: *"أَتَانِي آتٍ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّي فَخَيَّرَنِي بَيْنَ أَنْ يُدْخِلَ نِصْفَ أُمَّتِي الْجَنَّةَ وَبَيْنَ الشَّفَاعَةِ فَاخْتَرْتُ الشَّفَاعَةَ وَهِيَ لِمَنْ مَاتَ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا".*



*"تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي":*

قوله: (أَتَانِي آتٍ).

أي: ملك، وفيه إشعار بأنه غير جبريل.

قوله: (مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّي).

أي: برسالة بأمره.

قوله: (أَنْ يُدْخِلَ).

بضم أوله، أي: الله.

قوله: (نِصْفَ أُمَّتِي).

أي: أمة الإجابة.

قوله: (وَبَيْنَ الشَّفَاعَةِ).

فيهم.

قوله: (فَاخْتَرْتُ الشَّفَاعَةَ).

عمومها، إذ بها يدخلها ولو بعد دخول النار كل من مات مؤمناً كما قال.

قوله: (وَهِيَ).

أي: والحال أنها كائنة أو حاصلة.

قوله: (لِمَنْ مَاتَ).

أي: من هذه الأمة.

قوله: (لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا).

أي: ويشهد أني رسوله، ولم يذكره اكتفاء بأحد الجزأين.



*أخرجه هناد (1/138 ، رقم 181) ، والترمذي (4/627 ، رقم 2441) ، والطبراني (18/72 ، رقم 133) ، وابن حبان (1/442 ، رقم211) وصححه الألباني (الروض النضير، 1019).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ سَعْدِ بْنِ أّبِي وّقَّاصٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ: أَيُّ النَّاسِ أَشَدُّ بَلَاءً؟ *قَالَ:* *"الْأَنْبِيَاءُ ثُمَّ الْأَمْثَلُ فَالْأَمْثَلُ فَيُبْتَلَى الرَّجُلُ عَلَى حَسَبِ دِينِهِ فَإِنْ كَانَ دِينُهُ صُلْبًا اشْتَدَّ بَلَاؤُهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي دِينِهِ رِقَّةٌ ابْتُلِيَ عَلَى حَسَبِ دِينِهِ فَمَا يَبْرَحُ الْبَلَاءُ بِالْعَبْدِ حَتَّى يَتْرُكَهُ يَمْشِي عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مَا عَلَيْهِ خَطِيئَةٌ".
*



*"تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي":*


*قوله:* (*بَلَاءً*).

*أي:* محنة ومصيبة.

*قوله:* (*الْأَنْبِيَاءُ*).

*أي:* *هم أشدُّ في الابتلاء، لأنهم يتلذَّذُون بالبلاء كما يتلذَّذ غيرهم بالنَّعْمَاء، ولأن من كان أشد بلاءً كان أشد تضرعاً والتجاءً إلى الله تعالى.*
*
قوله:* (*ثُمَّ الْأَمْثَلُ فَالْأَمْثَلُ*).

*قَالَ اِبْنُ الْمَلَكِ:* *أَيْ الْأَشْرَفُ فَالْأَشْرَفُ وَالْأَعْلَى فَالْأَعْلَى رُتْبَةً وَمَنْزِلَةً. يَعْنِي مَنْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ إِلَى اللَّهِ بَلَاؤُهُ أَشَدُّ لِيَكُونَ ثَوَابُهُ أَكْثَرَ*

*قوله:* (*فَيُبْتَلَى الرَّجُلُ عَلَى حَسَبِ دِينِهِ*).

*أي:* مِقْدَارهِ ضَعْفَاً وقوَّةً ونقصاً وكمالاً.

*قوله:* (*صُلْبًا*).

بضم الصاد، أي: قوياً شديداً.

*قوله:* (*وَإِنْ كَانَ فِي دِينِهِ رِقَّةٌ*).

*أي:* ذا رقة، ويحتمل أن يكون رقة اسم كان، أي: ضعف ولين.

*قوله*: (*ابْتُلِيَ عَلَى حَسَبِ دِينِهِ*).

ابتلي على قدر دينه، أي: ببلاء هين سهل، والبلاء في مقابلة النعمة، فمن كانت النعمة عليه أكثر فبلاؤه أغزر.

*قوله:* (*فَمَا يَبْرَحُ الْبَلَاءُ بِالْعَبْدِ*).

*أي:* ما يفارق أو ما يزال . قوله: (*بِالْعَبْدِ*): أي الإنسان.

*قوله:* (*حَتَّى يَتْرُكَهُ يَمْشِي عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مَا عَلَيْهِ خَطِيئَةٌ*).

*أي:* كناية عن خلاصه من الذنوب، فكأنه محبوساً ثم أطلق وخلي سبيله يمشي ما عليه بأس.



*أخرجه الطيالسي (ص 29، رقم 215) ، وأحمد (1/172، رقم 1481) ، وعبد بن حميد (ص 78، رقم 146) ، والدارمي (2/412 ، رقم 2783) ، والترمذي (4/601، رقم 2398) وقال : حسن صحيح. وابن ماجه (2/1334، رقم 4023) ، وابن حبان (7/161، رقم 2901) ، والحاكم (1/100، رقم 121) وصححه الألباني (المشكاة ، رقم 1562).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ طَارِقِ بْنِ أَشْيَمَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَتَاهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ أَقُولُ حِينَ أَسْأَلُ رَبِّي؟ قَالَ: "قُلْ: اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَارْحَمْنِي وَعَافِنِي وَارْزُقْنِي"، وَيَجْمَعُ أَصَابِعَهُ إِلَّا الْإِبْهَامَ، "فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ تَجْمَعُ لَكَ دُنْيَاكَ وَآخِرَتَكَ"، قَالَ: وَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ لِلْقَوْمِ: "مَنْ وَحَّدَ اللَّهَ وَكَفَرَ بِمَا يُعْبَدُ مِنْ دُونِهِ حُرِّمَ مَالُهُ وَدَمُهُ وَحِسَابُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ".



رواه مسلم وأحمد.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ – رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا:

أَنَّ تَلْبِيَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (لَبَّيْكَ اللَّهُمَّ لَبَّيْكَ، لَبَّيْكَ لا شَرِيكَ لَكَ لَبَّيْكَ، إِنَّ الْحَمْدَ وَالنِّعْمَةَ لَكَ وَالْمُلْكَ، لا شَرِيكَ لَكَ).

عَنْ عَائِشَةَ – رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا – قََالَتْ:
إِنِّي لَأَعْلَمُ كَيْفَ كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُلَبِّي: (لَبَّيْكَ اللَّهُمَّ لَبَّيْكَ، لَبَّيْكَ لا شَرِيكَ لَكَ لَبَّيْكَ، إِنَّ الْحَمْدَ وَالنِّعْمَةَ لَك).

البخاري.* 
*
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قال ابن عباس: واذكروا الله في أيام معلومات: أيام العشر، والأيام المعدودات: أيام التشريق. وكان ابن عمر، وأبو هريرة: يخرجان إلى السوق في أيام العشر، يكبران ويكبر الناس بتكبيرهما. وكبر محمد بن علي خلف النافلة.



عن ابن عباس، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال:

(ما العمل في أيام العشر أفضل من العمل في هذه)، قالوا: ولا الجهاد؟، قال: (ولا الجهاد، إلا رجل خرج يخاطر بنفسه وماله، فلم يرجع بشيء).



 البخاري.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، زَوْجَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ ذِبْحٌ يَذْبَحُهُ فَإِذَا أُهِلَّ هِلَالُ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ فَلَا يَأْخُذَنَّ مِنْ شَعْرِهِ وَلَا مِنْ أَظْفَارِهِ شَيْئًا حَتَّى يُضَحِّيَ".



قَالَ الْحَافِظ اِبْن الْقَيِّم رَحِمَهُ اللَّه في تعليقاته على سنن أبي داود: أَحَبَّ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَوْفِير الشَّعْر وَالظُّفْر فِي الْعَشْر لِيَأْخُذهُ مَعَ الضَّحِيَّة، فَيَكُون ذَلِكَ مِنْ تَمَامهَا عِنْد اللَّه.

وَقَدْ شَهِدَ لِذَلِكَ أَيْضًا: أَنَّهُ شَرَعَ لَهُمْ إِذَا ذَبَحُوا عَنِ الْغُلَام عَقِيقَته " أَنْ يَحْلِقُوا رَأْسه " فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ حَلْق رَأْسه مَعَ الذَّبْح أَفْضَل وَأَوْلَى, وَبِاَللَّهِ التَّوْفِيق.



أخرجه مسلم (3/1565 ، رقم 1977) ، والنسائي (7/212 ، رقم 4364) وابن ماجه (2/1052 ، رقم 3149) . وأخرجه أيضًا : الشافعي (1/175) ، والحميدي (1/140 ، رقم 293) ، والدارمي (2/104 ، رقم 1948) ، وأبو عوانة (5/61 ، رقم 7787) ، والبيهقي (9/266 ، رقم 18820) .*
**

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا قَالَتْ: "كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا اطَّلَعَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ كَذَبَ كذبَةً لَمْ يَزَلْ مُعْرِضَاً عَنْهُ حَتَّى يُحْدِثَ تَوْبَةً".

يتبين من الحديث أن الاعراض والهجر بترك الكلام والالتفات من العقوبات البليغة في مثل هذا الحال، وربما كان أبلغ أثراً من العقاب البدني، فليتأمله الْمُرَبُّون في البيوت.

أخرجه أحمد (6/152) ، وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، رقم 4675).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "مَنْ كَانَ لَهُ سَعَةٌ وَلَمْ يُضَحِّ فَلَا يَقْرَبَنَّ مُصَلَّانَا"
. أخرجه ابن ماجه (2/1044 ، رقم 3123) ، والحاكم (4/258 ، رقم 7565) وقال : صحيح الإسناد. وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع ، رقم 6490).
قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن ابن ماجه": قَوْله (سَعَة) أَيْ فِي الْمَآل وَالْحَال قِيلَ: هِيَ أَنْ يَكُون صَاحِب نِصَاب الزَّكَاة (فَلَا يَقْرَبَنَّ مُصَلَّانَا) لَيْسَ الْمُرَاد أَنَّ صِحَّة الصَّلَاة تَتَوَقَّف عَلَى الْأُضْحِيَّة بَلْ هُوَ عُقُوبَة لَهُ بِالطَّرْدِ عَنْ مَجَالِس الْأَخْيَار وَهَذَا يُفِيد الْوُجُوب وَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَعْلَم. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله تعالى. وقد ذهب إلى وجوب الأضحية على القادر ربيعة والأوزاعي والليث والمشهور عن أبي حنيفة أنها واجبة على المقيم الذي يملك نصابا (أي نصاب الزكاة).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* عَنْ عَوْفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ الْأَشْجَعِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:

"أَتَانِي آتٍ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّي فَخَيَّرَنِي بَيْنَ أَنْ يُدْخِلَ نِصْفَ أُمَّتِي الْجَنَّةَ وَبَيْنَ الشَّفَاعَةِ فَاخْتَرْتُ الشَّفَاعَةَ وَهِيَ لِمَنْ مَاتَ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا".

أخرجه هناد (1/138 ، رقم 181) ، والترمذي (4/627 ، رقم 2441) ، والطبراني (18/72 ، رقم 133) ، وابن حبان (1/442 ، رقم211) وصححه الألباني (الروض النضير، 1019).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*أفضل الصيام ، بعد رمضان ، شهر الله المحرم . وأفضل الصلاة ، بعد الفريضة ، صلاة الليل*
* الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: المسند الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1163*
* خلاصة الدرجة: صحي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب في حجته فقال إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض السنة اثنا عشر شهرا منها أربعة حرم ثلاث متواليات ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ورجب مضر الذي بين جمادى وشعبان
 الراوي: أبو بكرة نفيع بن الحارث المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1947
خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]
*

----------


## سوما

اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين.. أمين يارب العالمين

مجهود ممتاز أ. شريف..  :f:  أتمنى أن تكون بخير بأذن الله ..
 :f2: 
حديث الصباح لهذا اليوم..
وعن أبى عبد الله بن مسعود عبد الرحمن رضى الله عنه قال:
(سألت النبى صلى الله علية وسلم قال: أى العمل أحب إلى الله تعالى؟، 
قال: الصلاة على وقتها، 
قلت ثم أى؟، قال: بر الوالدين، 
قلت ثم أى؟، قال: الجهاد فى سبيل الله) متفق عليه.أتمني إلا يكون مكرر سابقا.. :Bye:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> اللهم صلِّ وسلِّم على نبينا محمدٍ وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإِحسان إلى يوم الدين.. أمين يارب العالمين
> 
> مجهود ممتاز أ. شريف..  أتمنى أن تكون بخير بأذن الله ..
> 
> حديث الصباح لهذا اليوم..
> وعن أبى عبد الله بن مسعود عبد الرحمن رضى الله عنه قال:
> (سألت النبى صلى الله علية وسلم قال: أى العمل أحب إلى الله تعالى؟، 
> قال: الصلاة على وقتها، 
> قلت ثم أى؟، قال: بر الوالدين، 
> قلت ثم أى؟، قال: الجهاد فى سبيل الله) متفق عليه.أتمني إلا يكون مكرر سابقا..


*جزاكي الله خيرا و اشكرك السؤال و الفتره السابقه مررت بمحنه و لكن الله سلم و لنا عوده ان شا الله*

----------


## سوما

> *جزاكي الله خيرا و اشكرك السؤال و الفتره السابقه مررت بمحنه و لكن الله سلم و لنا عوده ان شا الله*


بارك الله فيك أ. شريف.. وفى أنتظار عودتك بأذن الله .. :Smart: 
حمدلله على السلامة.. :f: وأن شاء الله تكون بخير دائما..
فى رعاية وحفظ الله تعالى .. :Bye:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَامِتِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "مَنْ شَهِدَ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَأَنَّ عِيسَى عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ وَالْجَنَّةُ حَقٌّ وَالنَّارُ حَقٌّ أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ الْجَنَّةَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ مِنْ الْعَمَلِ" .

وفي حديث عتبان: "فإن الله حرم على النار من قال لا إله إلا الله، يبتغي بذلك وجه الله".

جاء في شرح "كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد" لشيخ الاسلام محمد بن سلمان التميمي: هذا الباب "باب فضل التوحيد وما يكفر من الذنوب" يشمل التوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة؛ فالتوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة، له فضل عظيم على أهله، ومن أعظم فضله أنه تكفَّر الذنوب، فالتوحيد يكفر الذنوب جميعاً، لا يكفر بعض الذنوب دون بعض؛ لأن التوحيد حسنة عظيمة، لا تقابلها معصية إلا وأحرق نور تلك الحسنة أثر تلك المعصية إذا كمل ذلك النور. فهذا هو المقصود بقوله: "باب فضل التوحيد وما يكفر من الذنوب"؛ فمن كمل التوحيد بأنواعه الثلاثة –أعني: توحيد الربوبية، وتوحيد الإلهية، وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات-: فإنه تكفر عنه ذنوبه، كما سيأتي بيانه في الباب بعده: أنه من حقق التوحيد دخل الجنة بغير حساب. فكلما زاد التوحيد محي من الذنوب مقدار عظمه، وكلما زاد التوحيد أمن العبد في الدنيا، وفي الآخرة بمقدار عظمه، وكلما زاد العبد في تحقيق التوحيد كان متعرضاً لدخول الجنة على ما كان عليه من العمل.

قال الله تعالى: {الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ}.*(الأنعام: 82)*
 *أخرجه أحمد (5/313 ، رقم 22727) ، والبخاري (3/1267 ، رقم 3252) ، ومسلم (1/57 ، رقم 28) ، وابن حبان (1/431 ، رقم 202) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائي (6/331 ، رقم 11132).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول : من قاتل في سبيل الله فُواق ناقة فقد وجبت له الجنة ، ومن جرح جُرحا في سبيل الله ، أو نكب نكبة فإنها تجيء يوم القيامة كأغزر ما كانت ، لونها الزعفران ، وريحها المسك " رواه أحمد والترمذي وأبو داود والنسائي وإسناده صحيح .

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِذَا بَاتَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ هَاجِرَةً فِرَاشَ زَوْجِهَا بَاتَتْ تَلْعَنُهَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ حَتَّى تُصْبِحْ". 

أخرجه أحمد (2/386 ، رقم 9001) ، والبخاري (5/1994 ، رقم 4898) ، ومسلم (2/1059 ، رقم 1436) . وأخرجه أيضًا : الدارمي (2/201 ، رقم 2228) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (5/313 ، رقم 8970) ، وأبو عوانة (3/86 ، رقم 4295) ، وابن حبان (9/481 ، رقم 4174).

 قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": وَفِي رِوَايَة (حَتَّى تَرْجِع) هَذَا دَلِيل عَلَى تَحْرِيم اِمْتِنَاعهَا مِنْ فِرَاشه لِغَيْرِ عُذْر شَرْعِيّ وَلَيْسَ الْحَيْض بِعُذْرٍ فِي الِامْتِنَاع لِأَنَّ لَهُ حَقًّا فِي الِاسْتِمْتَاع بِهَا فَوْق الْإِزَار. وَمَعْنَى الْحَدِيث أَنَّ اللَّعْنَة تَسْتَمِرّ عَلَيْهَا حَتَّى تَزُول الْمَعْصِيَة بِطُلُوعِ الْفَجْر وَالِاسْتِغْنَاء عَنْهَا أَوْ بِتَوْبَتِهَا وَرُجُوعهَا إِلَى الْفِرَاش.

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى: "ثَلَاثَةٌ أَنَا خَصْمُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ رَجُلٌ أَعْطَى بِي ثُمَّ غَدَرَ وَرَجُلٌ بَاعَ حُرًّا فَأَكَلَ ثَمَنَهُ وَرَجُلٌ اسْتَأْجَرَ أَجِيرًا فَاسْتَوْفَى مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ أَجْرَهُ".

قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري":

 قَوْلُهُ : (ثَلَاثَةٌ : أَنَا خَصْمُهُمْ) قَالَ اِبْنُ التِّينِ: هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى خَصْمٌ لِجَمِيعِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ أَرَادَ التَّشْدِيدَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ بِالتَّصْرِيحِ، قَوْلُهُ:

(أَعْطَى بِي ثُمَّ غَدَرَ) أَعْطَى يَمِينَهُ بِي أَيْ عَاهَدَ عَهْدًا وَحَلَفَ عَلَيْهِ بِاللَّهِ ثُمَّ نَقَضَهُ.

 أخرجه البخاري (2/776 ، رقم 2114) ، وابن ماجه (2/816 ، رقم 2442) . وأخرجه أيضًا : أحمد (2/358 ، رقم 8677) ، وابن الجارود (ص 149 ، رقم 579) ، وأبو يعلى (11/444 ، رقم 6571) ، والبيهقى (6/14 ، رقم 10836).

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَال:*
*قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "وَرَأَيْتُ النَّارَ فَإِذَا أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِهَا النِّسَاءُ يَكْفُرْنَ"، قِيلَ: أَيَكْفُرْنَ بِاللَّه؟، قَال: "يَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِيرَ، وَيَكْفُرْنَ الْإِحْسَانَ، لَوْ أَحْسَنْتَ إِلَى إِحْدَاهُنَّ الدَّهْرَ ثُمَّ رَأَتْ مِنْكَ شَيْئًا قَالَتْمَا**رَأَيْتُ مِنْكَ خَيْرًا قَطُّ**".*
** رواهـ الـــبـــخـــاري، والنسائي، واللفظ لـ البخاري في كتاب الإيمان، في باب كفران العشير وكفر دون كفر.*

 *( شرح سنن النسائي للسندي )* *‏(**يَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِير**): أَيْ: الزَّوْج.*
*قِيلَ: لَمْ يُعَدَّ بِالْبَاءِ، لِأَنَّ كُفْر الْعَشِير لَا يَتَضَمَّن مَعْنَى الِاعْتِرَاف بِخِلافِ الْكُفْر بِاَللَّهِ.*
*(**وَيَكْفُرْنَ الْإِحْسَانْ**):*
*كَأَنَّهُ بَيَان** لِقَوْلِهِ: "يَكْفُرْنَ الْعَشِير"، إِذْ الْمُرَاد: كُفْر إِحْسَانه لَا كُفْر ذَاته، وَالْمُرَاد بِكُفْرِ الْإِحْسَان: تَغْطِيَتُهُ وَجَحْدُهُ.*
*(**لَوْ أَحْسَنْت**): الْخِطَاب لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَصْلُح لِذَلِكَ مِنْ الرِّجَال.*
*(**الدَّهْر**): بِالنَّصْبِ عَلَى الظَّرْفِيَّة، أَيْ: تَمَام الْعُمْر.*
*(**شَيْئًا**): أَيْ: وَلَوْ حَقِيرًا لَا يُوَافِق هَوَاهَا مِنْ أَيِّ نَوْع كَانَ.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ الْمَعْرُور بْنِ سُوَيْدٍ قَالَ: لَقِيتُ أَبَا ذَرٍّ بِالرَّبَذَةِ وَعَلَيْهِ حُلَّةٌ وَعَلَى غُلَامِهِ حُلَّةٌ، فَسَأَلْتُهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ: إِنِّي سَابَبْتُ رَجُلًا فَعَيَّرْتُهُ بِأُمِّهِ، فَقَالَ لِي النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "يَا أَبَا ذَرٍّ، أَعَيَّرْتَهُ بِأُمِّهِ؟، إِنَّكَ امْرُؤٌ فِيكَ جَاهِلِيَّةٌ، إِخْوَانُكُمْ خَوَلُكُمْ جَعَلَهُمْ اللَّهُ تَحْتَ أَيْدِيكُمْ، فَمَنْ كَانَ أَخُوهُ تَحْتَ يَدِهِ فَلْيُطْعِمْهُ مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ وَلْيُلْبِسْهُ مِمَّا يَلْبَسُ وَلَا تُكَلِّفُوهُمْ مَا ‏يَغْلِبُهُمْ فََإِنْ كَلَّفْتُمُوهُمْ فَأَعِينُوهُمْ".*

** رواهـ الـــبـــخـــاري -  في كـتـابالإيـمـان.* 
*( فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري )* *قوله: (**وَالْمَعْرُور**): بِالْعَيْنِ الْمُهْمَلَة وَهُوَ كُوفِيّ أَيْضًا يُكَنَّى أَبَا أُمَيَّة مِنْ كِبَار التَّابِعِينَ يُقَال عَاشَ مِائَة وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَة.*

*قَوْله: (**الرَّبَذَةِ**): مَوْضِع بِالْبَادِيَةِ، بَيْنه وَبَيْن الْمَدِينَة ثَلَاث**مَرَاحِل**.*

*قَوْله: (**فَسَأَلْته**): أَيْ: عَنْ السَّبَب فِي إِلْبَاسه غُلَامه**نَظِير لُبْسه**، لِأَنَّهُ عَلَى خِلَاف الْمَأْلُوف، فَأَجَابَهُ بِحِكَايَةِ**الْقِصَّة الَّتِي كَانَتْ سَبَبًا لِذَلِك**.*

*قَوْله: (**سَابَبْت**): فِي رِوَايَة الْإِسْمَاعِيلِيّ " شَاتَمْت، وَمَعْنَى "سَابَبْت": وَقَعَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنه سِبَاب بِالتَّخْفِيف.*

*قَوْله: (**فَعَيَّرْته بِأُمِّهِ**): أَيْ : نَسَبْته إِلَى الْعَار.*

*قَوْله: (**إِخْوَانُكُمْ خَوَلُكُمْ**): وَالْخَوَل: هُمْ الْخَدَم سُمُّوا بِذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُمْ يَتَخَوَّلُونَ الْأُمُور أَيْ: يُصْلِحُونَهَا، وَمِنْهُ الْخَوْلِيّ لِمَنْ يَقُومُ بِإِصْلَاحِ الْبُسْتَان، وَيُقَال الْخَوَل جَمَعَ خَائِل وَهُوَ الرَّاعِي، وَقِيلَ التَّخْوِيل التَّمْلِيك تَقُول خَوَّلَك اللَّه كَذَا أَيْ مَلَّكَك إِيَّاهُ.*

*وَفِي تَقْدِيم لَفْظ إِخْوَانكُمْ عَلَى خَوَلكُمْ إِشَارَة إِلَى الِاهْتِمَام بِالْأُخُوَّةِ**.*

*وَقَوْله: (**تَحْت أَيْدِيكُمْ**): مَجَازٌ عَنْ الْقُدْرَة أَوْ الْمِلْك.*

*قَوْله: (**فَلْيُطْعِمْهُ مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ**): أَيْ: مِنْ جِنْسِ مَا يَأْكُلُ لِلتَّبْعِيضِ الَّذِي دَلَّتْ عَلَيْهِ "مِنْ".*

*قَوْله: (**وَلَا تُكَلِّفُوهُمْ مَا يَغْلِبُهُمْ**): أَيْ: عَمَل مَا تَصِيرُ قُدْرَتُهُمْ فِيهِ مَغْلُوبَة، أَيْ: بمَا يَعْجَزُونَ عَنْهُ لِعِظَمِهِ أَوْ صُعُوبَته، وَالتَّكْلِيف تَحْمِيل النَّفْس شَيْئًا مَعَهُ كُلْفَة، وَقِيلَ هُوَ الْأَمْر بِمَا يَشُقُّ.*

*قَوْله: (**فَإِنْ كَلَّفْتُمُوهُمْ**): أَيْ: مَا يَغْلِبُهُمْ.*

*وَالْمُرَاد أَنْ يُكَلَّفَ الْعَبْد جِنْس مَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهِ، فَإِنْ كَانَ يَسْتَطِيعُهُ وَحْده وَإِلَّا فَلْيُعِنْهُ بِغَيْرِه.*

*
*

*وَفِي الْحَدِيث:*

*1/ النَّهْي عَنْ سَبّ الرَّقِيق وَتَعْيِيرهمْ بِمَنْ وَلَدَهُمْ، وَالْحَثّ عَلَى الْإِحْسَان إِلَيْهِمْ وَالرِّفْق بِهِمْ، وَيَلْتَحِق بِالرَّقِيقِ مَنْ فِي مَعْنَاهُمْ مِنْ أَجِيرٍ وَغَيْره.*

*2/ فِيهِ عَدَمُ التَّرَفُّع عَلَى الْمُسْلِم وَالِاحْتِقَار لَهُ.*

*3/ فِيهِ الْمُحَافَظَةُ عَلَى الْأَمْر بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْي عَنْ الْمُنْكَر.*

*4/ فيه إِطْلَاق الْأَخ عَلَى الرَّقِيق.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنى : أتدرون أي يوم هذا . قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فقال : فإن هذا يوم حرام ، أفتدرون أي بلد هذا . قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : بلد حرام ، أفتدرون أي شهر هذا . قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : شهر حرام .قال : فإن الله حرم عليكم دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم ، كحرمة يومكم هذا ، في شهركم هذا ، في بلدكم هذا . وقال هشام بن الغاز : أخبرني نافع ، عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : وقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم النحر بين الجمرات ، في الحجة التي حج ، بهذا ، وقال : هذا يوم الحج الأكبر . فطفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : اللهم اشهد . وودع الناس ، فقالوا : هذه حجة الوداع .*


* الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1742** خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> *حديث اليوم:*



*جزاكي الله خيرا و لنتتابع سويا*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

> *جزاكي الله خيرا و لنتتابع سويا*


لك جزيل الشكر أ. شريف.... موضوع قيم .. جزاك الله خيرا .. :f:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ ‏الْأَحْنَفِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ قَالَ: ذَهَبْتُ لِأَنْصُرَ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ، فَلَقِيَنِيأَبُو بَكْرَةَ فَقَالَ: أَيْنَ تُرِيدُ؟، قُلْتُ: أَنْصُرُ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ، قَال: ارْجِعْ فَإِنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: "إِذَا الْتَقَى الْمُسْلِمَانِ بِسَيْفَيْهِمَا فَالْقَاتِلُ وَالْمَقْتُولُ فِي النَّارِ"، فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَذَا الْقَاتِلُ فَمَا بَالُ الْمَقْتُولِ؟، قَالَ: "إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَرِيصًا عَلَى قَتْلِ صَاحِبِهِ".*
** رواهـ الـــبـــخـــاري -  في كـتـابالإيـمـان.*

 *( فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري )* *قَوْله: (لِأَنْصُرَ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ):* *هُوَ عَلِيّ بْن أَبِي طَالِب**.*
 *قَوْله: (فِي النَّار): أَيْ:* *إِنْ أَنْفَذَ اللَّه عَلَيْهِمَا ذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُمَا فَعَلَا فِعْلًا يَسْتَحِقَّانِ أَنْ يُعَذَّبَا مِنْ أَجْلِهِ**.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُما قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
"إِنَّ الَّذِي لَا يُؤَدِّي زَكَاةَ مَالِهِ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ مَالُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ شُجَاعًا أَقْرَعَ لَهُ زَبِيبَتَانِ" قَالَ: "فَيَلْتَزِمُهُ أَوْ يُطَوِّقُهُ" قَالَ: "يَقُولُ أَنَا كَنْزُكَ أَنَا كَنْزُكَ".

أخرجه أحمد (2/98 ، رقم 5729) ، والنسائي (5/38 ، رقم 2481) ، وأخرجه أيضًا : ابن خزيمة (4/12 ، رقم 2257). وصححه الألباني (صحيح الترغيب ، 758). (شُجَاعًا أَقْرَع): ثعبان، قال الحافظ السيوطي في "شرح سنن النسائي": (زَبِيبَتَانِ) قِيلَ: لَحْمَتَانِ عَلَى رَأْسه مِثْل الْقَرْنَيْنِ وَقِيلَ نَابَانِ يَخْرُجَانِ مِنْ فِيهِ.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ: كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا عَصَفَتِ الرِّيحُ قَالَ:*
*"اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ خَيْرَهَا وَخَيْرَ مَا فِيهَا وَخَيْرَ مَا أُرْسِلَتْ بِهِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّهَا وَشَرِّ مَا فِيهَا وَشَرِّ مَا أُرْسِلَتْ بِهِ".*
*أخرجه مسلم (كتاب الاستسقاء، 15).*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ ‏أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ* *رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ**: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِذَا أَحْسَنَ أَحَدُكُمْ إِسْلَامَهُ، فَكُلُّ حَسَنَةٍ يَعْمَلُهَا تُكْتَبُ لَهُ**بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا إِلَى سَبْعِ مِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ**، وَكُلُّ سَيِّئَةٍ يَعْمَلُهَا تُكْتَبُ لَهُ بِمِثْلِهَا".*
 ** رواهـ الـبـخـاري.
*  *(صحيح مسلم بشرح النووي)

* *قوله: (أحسن إسلامه).*
*مَعْنَى أَحْسَنَ إِسْلَامه: أَسْلَمَ إِسْلَامًا حَقِيقِيًّا وَلَيْسَ كَإِسْلَام الْمُنَافِقِينَ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم قال :( لو أنكم توكلون علي الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير ، تغدو خماصا ، وتروح بطانا ).

 رواه أحمد [ رقم : 1/ 30 و 52 ] ، والترمذي [ رقم : 2344 ] ، والنسائي في ( الكبرى ) كما في (التحفة) [ رقم : 8/ 79 ] ، وابن ماجه [ رقم : 4164 ] . وصححه ابن حبان (730 ) ، والحاكم 4 / 318 ، وقال الترمذي : حسن صحيح .

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا قَالَتْ:

"كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا مَرِضَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ نَفَثَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمُعَوِّذَاتِ، فَلَمَّا مَرِضَ مَرَضَهُ الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ جَعَلْتُ أَنْفُثُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَحُهُ بِيَدِ نَفْسِهِ لِأَنَّهَا كَانَتْ أَعْظَمَ بَرَكَةً مِنْ يَدِي". 

أخرجه مسلم (4065).
قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": ( وَالنَّفْث ) نَفْخ لَطِيف بِلَا رِيق. فِيهِ اِسْتِحْبَاب النَّفْث فِي الرُّقْيَة, وَقَدْ أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى جَوَازه, وَاسْتَحَبَّهُ الْجُمْهُور مِنْ الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمَنْ بَعْدهمْ، وَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث اِسْتِحْبَاب الرُّقْيَة بِالْقُرْآنِ وَبِالْأَذْكَارِ, وَإِنَّمَا رَقَى بِالْمُعَوِّذَاتِ لِأَنَّهُنَّ جَامِعَات لِلِاسْتِعَاذَةِ مِنْ كُلّ الْمَكْرُوهَات جُمْلَة وَتَفْصِيلًا, فَفِيهَا الِاسْتِعَاذَة مِنْ شَرّ مَا خَلَقَ, فَيَدْخُل فِيهِ كُلّ شَيْء, وَمِنْ شَرّ النَّفَّاثَات فِي الْعُقَد, وَمِنْ شَرّ السَّوَاحِر, وَمِنْ شَرّ الْحَاسِدِينَ, وَمِنْ شَرّ الْوَسْوَاس الْخَنَّاس. وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَم.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> *حديث اليوم:*



*جزاكي الله خيرا اختنا بالله علي المتابعه و المداومه اليوميه و ان شاء الله تعالي يكون كنوز حسنات يوم الحساب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ ‏ ‏أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه عَنْ النَّبِيِّ ‏ ‏صَلَّى**اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِنَّ الدِّينَ يُسْرٌ وَلَنْ يُشَادَّ ‏الدِّينَ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا غَلَبَهُ فَسَدِّدُوا وَقَارِبُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالْغَدْوَةِ وَالرَّوْحَةِ وَشَيْءٍ مِنْ الدُّلْجَةِ".*
 رواهـ الـبـخـاري


 *(فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري)* *عذراً ع الإطالة، ولكن لكي يتسنى لكم فهم الحديث.*

*قوله: (يُشَادَّ ‏الدِّينَ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا غَلَبَهُ): وَالْمَعْنَى لَا يَتَعَمَّق أَحَد فِي الْأَعْمَال الدِّينِيَّة وَيَتْرُك الرِّفْق إِلَّا عَجَزَ وَانْقَطَعَ فَيُغْلَب.*
*قَالَ اِبْن الْمُنِير: وَلَيْسَ الْمُرَاد مَنْع طَلَب الْأَكْمَل فِي الْعِبَادَة فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ الْأُمُور الْمَحْمُودَة، بَلْ مَنْع الْإِفْرَاط الْمُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْمَلَال، أَوْ الْمُبَالَغَة فِي التَّطَوُّع الْمُفْضِي إِلَى تَرْك الْأَفْضَل، أَوْ إِخْرَاج الْفَرْض عَنْ وَقْته كَمَنْ بَاتَ يُصَلِّي اللَّيْل كُلّه وَيُغَالِب النَّوْم إِلَى أَنْ غَلَبَتْهُ عَيْنَاهُ فِي آخِر اللَّيْل فَنَامَ عَنْ صَلَاة الصُّبْح فِي الْجَمَاعَة، أَوْ إِلَى أَنْ خَرَجَ الْوَقْت الْمُخْتَار، أَوْ إِلَى أَنْ طَلَعَتْ الشَّمْس فَخَرَجَ وَقْت الْفَرِيضَة.*
*قَوْله: (فَسَدِّدُوا): أَيْ: اِلْزَمُوا السَّدَاد وَهُوَ الصَّوَاب مِنْ غَيْر إِفْرَاط وَلَا تَفْرِيط.*
*قَالَ أَهْل اللُّغَة : السَّدَاد التَّوَسُّط فِي الْعَمَل.*
*قَوْله: (وَقَارِبُوا): أَيْ : إِنْ لَمْ تَسْتَطِيعُوا الْأَخْذ بِالْأَكْمَلِ فَاعْمَلُوا بِمَا يُقَرِّب مِنْهُ.*
*قَوْله: (وَأَبْشِرُوا): أَيْ : بِالثَّوَابِ عَلَى الْعَمَل الدَّائِم وَإِنْ قَلَّ، وَالْمُرَادتَبْشِير مَنْ عَجَزَ عَنْ الْعَمَل بِالْأَكْمَلِ بِأَنَّ الْعَجْز إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ صَنِيعه لَا يَسْتَلْزِم نَقْص أَجْره، وَأَبْهَمَ الْمُبَشَّر بِهِ تَعْظِيمًا لَهُ وَتَفْخِيمًا.*
*قَوْله: (وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالْغَدْوَةِ): أَيْ : اِسْتَعِينُوا عَلَى مُدَاوَمَة الْعِبَادَة بِإِيقَاعِهَا فِي الْأَوْقَات الْمُنَشِّطَة.*
*وَالْغَدْوَة**: سَيْر أَوَّل النَّهَار، وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِيّ : مَا بَيْن صَلَاة الْغَدَاة وَطُلُوع الشَّمْس.*
*وَالرَّوْحَة**: السَّيْر بَعْد الزَّوَال.*
*وَالدُّلْجَة**: سَيْر آخِر اللَّيْل، وَقِيلَ سَيْر اللَّيْل كُلّه، وَلِهَذَا عَبَّرَ فِيهِ بِالتَّبْعِيضِ، وَلِأَنَّ عَمَل اللَّيْل أَشَقّ مِنْ عَمَل النَّهَار.*
*فَأَرَادَ المصنف أَنْ يُبَيِّن أَنَّ:*
*الْأَوْلَى لِلْعَامِلِ بِذَلِكَ أَنْ لَا يُجْهِد نَفْسه بِحَيْثُ يَعْجِز وَيَنْقَطِع**، بَلْ يَعْمَل بِتَلَطُّفٍ وَتَدْرِيج لِيَدُومَ عَمَله وَلَا يَنْقَطِع.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنَ الصَّامِتِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 

"مَا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مُسْلِمٌ يَدْعُو اللَّهَ بِدَعْوَةٍ إِلَّا آتَاهُ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهَا أَوْ صَرَفَ عَنْهُ مِنْ السُّوءِ مِثْلَهَا مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ"، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْقَوْمِ: إِذًا نُكْثِرُ، قَالَ: "اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ".* 

أخرجه الترمذى (5/566 ، رقم 3573) وقال : حسن صحيح غريب . وعبد الله بن أحمد فى زوائده على المسند (5/329 ، رقم 22837) ، والضياء (8/261 ، رقم 316) وقال : إسناده حسن . وأخرجه أيضًا : الطبرانى فى الأوسط (1/53 ، رقم 147) ، وحسَّنه الألباني (صحيح الجامع ، رقم 5636). قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": "مِنْ السُّوءِ" أَيْ الْبَلَاءِ النَّازِلِ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ فِي أَمْرِ دِينِهِ أَوْ دُنْيَاهُ أَوْ بَدَنِهِ "مِثْلَهَا" أَيْ مِثْلَ تِلْكَ الدَّعْوَةِ كَمْيَّةً وَكَيْفِيَّةً إِنْ لَمْ يُقَدَّرْ لَهُ وُقُوعُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا "اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ" قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ أَيْ اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ إِجَابَةً مِنْ دُعَائِكُمْ وَقِيلَ: اللَّهُ أَكْثَرُ ثَوَابًا وَعَطَاءً مِمَّا فِي نُفُوسِكُمْ فَأَكْثِرُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فَإِنَّهُ تَعَالَى يُقَابِلُ أَدْعِيَتَكُمْ بِمَا هُوَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْهَا وَأَجَلُّ.

----------


## سوما

> *جزاكي الله خيرا اختنا بالله علي المتابعه و المداومه اليوميه و ان شاء الله تعالي يكون كنوز حسنات يوم الحساب*


أ. شريف.. 
لك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك الطيبة وموضوعك الجميل ودعائك الطيب لي بالخير.. :f:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## hassn1959

حديث اليوم

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> حديث اليوم


  مشكور اخي الفاضل و ليتك تتابع معنا انا و الاخت (سوما) لنستفيد جميعا

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:* 

*"يُؤْتَى بِأَنْعَمِ أَهْلِ الدُّنْيَا مِنْ أَهْلِ النَّارِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَيُصْبَغُ فِي النَّارِ صَبْغَةً ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ هَلْ رَأَيْتَ خَيْرًا قَطُّ؟ هَلْ مَرَّ بِكَ نَعِيمٌ قَطُّ؟ فَيَقُولُ: لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَبِّ وَيُؤْتَى بِأَشَدِّ النَّاسِ بُؤْسًا فِي الدُّنْيَا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيُصْبَغُ صَبْغَةً فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَيُقَالُ: لَهُ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ هَلْ رَأَيْتَ بُؤْسًا قَطُّ؟ هَلْ مَرَّ بِكَ شِدَّةٌ قَطُّ؟ فَيَقُولُ لَا وَاللَّهِ يَا رَبِّ مَا مَرَّ بِي بُؤْسٌ قَطُّ وَلَا رَأَيْتُ شِدَّةً قَطُّ".*

*أخرجه أحمد (3/203 ، رقم 13134) ، وعبد بن حميد (ص 391 ، رقم 1313) ، ومسلم (4/2162 رقم 2807) وابن ماجه (2/1445 ، رقم 4321) ، وأبو يعلى (6/231 ، رقم 3521).

قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (فَيُصْبَغ فِي النَّار صَبْغَة) أَيْ: يُغْمَس غَمْسَة. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله، اللهم إنا نسألك الجنة ونعوذ بك من النار*

----------


## hassn1959

حديث اليوم

 

بارك الله فيك أخي شريف على الوضوع الرائع

تحياتي لك والى الاخت سوما

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ،
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 

"إِذَا تَوَضَّأَ الْعَبْدُ الْمُسْلِمُ أَوْ الْمُؤْمِنُ فَغَسَلَ وَجْهَهُ خَرَجَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ كُلُّ خَطِيئَةٍ نَظَرَ إِلَيْهَا بِعَيْنَيْهِ مَعَ الْمَاءِ أَوْ مَعَ آخِرِ قَطْرِ الْمَاءِ فَإِذَا غَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ خَرَجَ مِنْ يَدَيْهِ كُلُّ خَطِيئَةٍ كَانَ بَطَشَتْهَا يَدَاهُ مَعَ الْمَاءِ أَوْ مَعَ آخِرِ قَطْرِ الْمَاءِ فَإِذَا غَسَلَ رِجْلَيْهِ خَرَجَتْ كُلُّ خَطِيئَةٍ مَشَتْهَا رِجْلَاهُ مَعَ الْمَاءِ أَوْ مَعَ آخِرِ قَطْرِ الْمَاءِ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ نَقِيًّا مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ".

أخرجه مالك (1/32 ، رقم 61) ، والدارمى (1/197 ، رقم 718) ، ومسلم (1/215 ، رقم 244) ، والترمذى (1/6 ، رقم 2) وقال : حسن صحيح . وابن حبان (3/315 ، رقم 1040) . وأخرجه أيضًا : ابن خزيمة (1/5 ، رقم 4) ، وأبو عوانة (1/207 ، رقم 669) ، والبيهقى (1/81 ، رقم 386) . وعزاه البيهقى فى المعرفة (1/307 رقم 735) للشافعي.

قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": وَالْمُرَاد بِالْخَطَايَا : الصَّغَائِر دُون الْكَبَائِر, وَكَمَا فِي الْحَدِيث الْآخَر : "مَا لَمْ تُغْشَ الْكَبَائِر". وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم.*

----------


## hassn1959

عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 

"إِنَّ الدُّعَاءَ لَا يُرَدُّ بَيْنَ الْأَذَانِ وَالْإِقَامَةِ فَادْعُوا". 

أخرجه أبو يعلى (6/353 ، رقم 3679) ، والضياء (4/391 ، رقم 1561) وقال : إسناده صحيح .

وأخرجه أيضًا : الترمذي (5/576 ، رقم 3594) وقال : حسن . والنسائي (6/22 ، رقم 9896) ، 

وأحمد (3/155 ، رقم 12606) وصححه الألباني في المشكاة ( 671 ) ، والإرواء ( 244 ) ،   

وصحيح أبي داود ( 534 ). 

قال العلامة شمس الحق العظيم أبادي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود": ( بَيْن الْأَذَان وَالْإِقَامَة ): وَذَلِكَ لِشَرَفِ الْوَقْت

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏قَالَ: "مَنْ اتَّبَعَ جَنَازَةَ مُسْلِمٍ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا وَكَانَ مَعَهُ حَتَّى يُصَلَّى عَلَيْهَا وَيَفْرُغَ مِنْ دَفْنِهَا، فَإِنَّه يَرْجِعُ مِنْ الْأَجْرِ بِقِيرَاطَيْنِ كُلُّ قِيرَاطٍ مِثْلُ أُحُدٍ، وَمَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيْهَا ثُمَّ**رَجَعَ قَبْلَ أَنْ تُدْفَنَ فَإِنَّهُ يَرْجِعُ بِقِيرَاطٍ**".*
 ** رواهـ الـبـخـاري.*

*(فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري)* *‏قَوْله: (مَنْ اِتَّبَعَ):*
 *هُوَ بِالتَّشْدِيدِ، وَلِلْأَصِيلِيِّ " تَبِعَ " بِحَذْفِ الْأَلِف وَكَسْر الْمُوَحَّدَة، وَقَدْ تَمَسَّكَ بِهَذَا اللَّفْظ مَنْ زَعَمَ أَنَّ الْمَشْي خَلْفهَا أَفْضَل، وَلَا حُجَّة فِيهِ، لِأَنَّهُ يُقَال تَبِعَهُ إِذَا مَشَى خَلْفه أَوْ إِذَا مَرَّ بِهِ فَمَشَى مَعَهُ، وَكَذَلِكَ اِتَّبَعَهُ بِالتَّشْدِيدِ وَهُوَ اِفْتَعَلَ مِنْهُ، فَإِذَا هُوَ مَقُول بِالِاشْتِرَاكِ.*
 *قَوْله: (وَكَانَ مَعَهُ): أَيْ: مَعَالْمُسْلِم، وَلِلْكُشْمِيهَنِيِّ "مَعَهَا": أَيْ : مَعَ الْجِنَازَة.*
 *قَوْله: (حَتَّى يُصَلِّي): بِكَسْرِ اللَّام وَيُرْوَى بِفَتْحِهَا، فَعَلَى الْأَوَّل لَا يَحْصُل الْمَوْعُود بِهِ إِلَّا لِمَنْ تُوجَد مِنْهُ الصَّلَاة، وَعَلَى الثَّانِي قَدْ يُقَال يَحْصُل لَهُ ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ لَمْ يُصَلِّ، أَمَّا إِذَا قَصَدَ الصَّلَاة وَحَال دُونه مَانِع فَالظَّاهِر حُصُول الثَّوَاب لَهُ مُطْلَقًا، وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم.*
 *قَوْله: (وَيُفْرَغ):*
 *بِضَمِّ أَوَّله وَفَتْح الرَّاء، وَيُرْوَى بِالْعَكْسِ، وَقَدْ أَثْبَتَتْ هَذِهِ الرِّوَايَة أَنَّ الْقِيرَاطَيْنِ إِنَّمَا يَحْصُلَانِ بِمَجْمُوعِ الصَّلَاة وَالدَّفْن، وَأَنَّ الصَّلَاة دُون الدَّفْن يَحْصُل بِهَا قِيرَاط وَاحِد، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمُعْتَمَد خِلَافًا لِمَنْ تَمَسّك بِظَاهِرِ بَعْض الرِّوَايَات فَزَعَمَ أَنَّهُ يَحْصُل بِالْمَجْمُوعِ ثَلَاثَة قَرَارِيط.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:** 

"تُفْتَحُ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ وَيَوْمَ الْخَمِيسِ فَيُغْفَرُ لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِلَّا رَجُلًا كَانَتْ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ أَخِيهِ شَحْنَاءُ فَيُقَالُ: أَنْظِرُوا هَذَيْنِ حَتَّى يَصْطَلِحَا أَنْظِرُوا هَذَيْنِ حَتَّى يَصْطَلِحَا أَنْظِرُوا هَذَيْنِ حَتَّى يَصْطَلِحَا".

أخرجه أحمد (2/400 ، رقم 9188) ، ومسلم (4/1987 ، رقم 2565) ، وأبو داود (4/279 ، رقم 4916) ، والترمذي (4/373 ، رقم 2023) وقال: حسن صحيح. وابن حبان (12/477 ، رقم 5661). وأخرجه أيضًا: مالك (2/908 ، رقم 1618) ، والبخاري فى الأدب المفرد (ص 148 ، رقم 411). 

قال الإمام المحدِّث الكبير أبو داود السجستاني راوي الحديث: النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَجَرَ بَعْضَ نِسَائِهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا وَابْنُ عُمَرَ هَجَرَ ابْنًا لَهُ إِلَى أَنْ مَاتَ، إِذَا كَانَتْ الْهِجْرَةُ لِلَّهِ فَلَيْسَ مِنْ هَذَا بِشَيْءٍ. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله، وقال العلامة السندي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود": (شَحْنَاء): مِنْ الشَّحْن أَيْ عَدَاوَة تَمْلَأ الْقَلْب (أَنْظِرُوا): أَيْ أَمْهِلُوا (حَتَّى يَصْطَلِحَا): أَيْ يَتَصَالَحَا وَيَزُول عَنْهُمَا الشَّحْنَاء (إِذَا كَانَتْ الْهِجْرَة لِلَّهِ) : أَيْ هِجْرَان الْمُسْلِم لِرِعَايَةِ حَقٍّ مِنْ حُقُوق اللَّه (فَلَيْسَ): ذَلِكَ الْهِجْرَة (مِنْ هَذَا): أَيْ الْوَعِيد الْمَذْكُور فِي الْحَدِيث.*

----------


## زوزو عادل

*جزاك الله خيرا*
*وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*
*ونفعنا واياك*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> *جزاك الله خيرا*
> *وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*
> *ونفعنا واياك*


*جزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير و الثواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> 



*جزاكي الله خيرا علي حسن المتابعه اختي الكريمه و ان شاء الله تعالي بميزان حسناتك*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ ‏أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ قَالَ: بَيْنَمَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏ ‏فِي مَجْلِسٍ يُحَدِّثُ الْقَوْمَ جَاءَهُ أَعْرَابِيٌّ فَقَالَ: مَتَى السَّاعَةُ؟، فَمَضَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُحَدِّثُ، فَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْقَوْمِ: سَمِعَ مَا قَالَ فَكَرِهَ مَا قَالَ، وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: بَلْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ، حَتَّى إِذَا قَضَى حَدِيثَهُ قَالَ: "أَيْنَ – أُرَاهُ – السَّائِلُ عَنْ السَّاعَةِ؟"، قَالَ: هَا أَنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: "‏فَإِذَا ضُيِّعَتْ الْأَمَانَةُ فَانْتَظِرْ السَّاعَةَ"، قَالَ: كَيْفَ إِضَاعَتُهَا؟، قَالَ: "إِذَا وُسِّدَ ‏الْأَمْرُ إِلَى غَيْرِ أَهْلِهِ فَانْتَظِرْ السَّاعَةَ".

* رواهـ الـبـخـاري.

(فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري)
‏قَوْله: (فَمَضَى): أَيْ: اِسْتَمَرَّ يُحَدِّثهُ، فَالْمَعْنَى يُحَدِّث الْقَوْم الْحَدِيث الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ وَلَيْسَ الضَّمِير عَائِدًا عَلَى الْأَعْرَابِيّ.

قَوْله: (فَقَالَ بَعْض الْقَوْم سَمِعَ مَا قَالَ): إِنَّمَا حَصَلَ لَهُمْ التَّرَدُّد فِي ذَلِكَ لِمَا ظَهَرَ مِنْ عَدَم اِلْتِفَات النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى سُؤَاله وَإِصْغَائِهِ نَحْوه، وَلِكَوْنِهِ كَانَ يَكْرَه السُّؤَال عَنْ هَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَة بِخُصُوصِهَا، وَقَدْ تَبَيَّنَ عَدَم اِنْحِصَار تَرْك الْجَوَاب فِي الْأَمْرَيْنِ الْمَذْكُورَيْنِ، بَلْ اِحْتَمَلَ كَمَا تَقَدَّمَ أَنْ يَكُون أَخَّرَهُ لِيُكْمِل الْحَدِيث الَّذِي هُوَ فِيهِ، أَوْ أَخَّرَ جَوَابه لِيُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِهِ.

قَوْله: (إِذَا وُسِّدَ): أَيْ: أُسْنِدَ.

وَمُنَاسَبَة هَذَا الْمَتْن لِكِتَابِ الْعِلْم: أَنَّ إِسْنَاد الْأَمْر إِلَى غَيْر أَهْله إِنَّمَا يَكُون عِنْد غَلَبَة الْجَهْل وَرَفْع الْعِلْم، وَذَلِكَ مِنْ جُمْلَة الْأَشْرَاط.

وَمُقْتَضَاهُ: أَنَّ الْعِلْم مَا دَامَ قَائِمًا فَفِي الْأَمْر فُسْحَة. وَكَأَنَّ الْمُصَنِّف أَشَارَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْعِلْم إِنَّمَا يُؤْخَذ عَنْ الْأَكَابِر.*

----------


## لمسه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك :BRAWA: 
 سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم



قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "لقد رأيت رجلاً يتقلب في الجنة في شجرة قطعها من ظهر الطريق كانت تؤذي المسلمين" رواه مسلم.


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم((بني الاسلام على خمس:شهادة ان الا اله الا الله؛وان محمدآ عبده ورسوله واقام الصلاة؛وايتاء الزكاة.وحج البيت.وصوم رمضان))اخرجة البخاري ومسلم

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاك الله خيرا
> وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
>  سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
> 
> 
> 
> قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم "لقد رأيت رجلاً يتقلب في الجنة في شجرة قطعها من ظهر الطريق كانت تؤذي المسلمين" رواه مسلم.
> 
> ...



*جزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير و الثواب*
* و صلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد و جزاك الله خيرا علي المشاركه و لا تحرمونا من الاحاديث الجميله معا يدا بيد*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قال* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم** و هو يحكى عن ما صدر عن ربه عز و جل:
{** إن الله اذا أحب عبداً دعا جبريل :**إنى أحب فلاناً فأحبوه فيحبه جبريل و أهل السماء ثم يوضع له القبول فى الأرض** ..
و اذا ابغض الله عبداً دعا جبريل :**إنى أبغض فلاناً فأبغضه فيبغضة جبريل ثم ينادى فى أهل السماء إن الله يبغض فلاناً فيبغضونه ثم يوضع له البغضاء فى الأرض** } ( رواة مسلم ) .*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ:
"إِنَّ صَاحِبَ الشِّمَالِ لِيَرْفَعُ الْقَلَمَ سِتَّ سَاعَاتٍ عَنِ الْعَبْدِ الْمُسْلِمِ الْمُخْطِئِ أَوِ الْمُسِيءِ، فَإِنْ نَدِمَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ اللَّهَ مِنْهَا أَلْقَاهَا، وَإِلا كُتِبَتْ وَاحِدَةً".

*أخرجه الطبراني (8/185 ، رقم 7765) ، وأبو نعيم فى الحلية (6/124) . وأخرجه أيضًا: الطبراني فى مسند الشاميين (1/301 ، رقم 526) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (5/391 ، رقم 7051) ، و الواحدي في " تفسيره " (4 / 85 / 1 ). وحسنه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 3 / 210 ).

قال المناوي رحمه الله في " فيض القدير بشرح الجامع الصغير" ( 2/579 ): (إن صاحب الشمال) وهو كاتب السيئات (ليرفع القلم ست ساعات) يحتمل أن المراد الفلكية ، ويحتمل غيرها (عن العبد المسلم المخطئ) فلا يكتب عليه الخطيئة قبل مضيها ، بل يمهله (فإن ندم) على فعله المعصية (واستغفر الله منها) أي: طلب منه أن يغفرها وتاب توبة صحيحة (ألقاها) أي : طرحها فلم يكتبها (وإلا) أي: وإن لم يندم ويستغفر (كتبت) يعني كتبها كاتب الشمال (واحدة) أي: خطيئة واحدة ، بخلاف الحسنة فإنها تكتب عشرا (ذلك تخفيف من ربكم ورحمة). انتهى كلامه رحمه الله. 
ولذا بوّب الإمام الهيثمي رحمه الله في مجمع الزوائد ( 10/207 ) على هذا الحديث بقوله : (باب العجلة بالاستغفار).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن خزيمة بن ثابت ـ رضي* *الله** عنه قال: 
قال** رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ* *: 
"**اتقوا دعوة المظلوم فإنها تحمل على الغمام، 
يقول الله:**وعزتي وجلالي لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين**".*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## ماما زوزو



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> *حديث اليوم:*





> 



*جزاكن ربي خيرا و بارك اللهم فيكن اخواتي بالله*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أنس بن مالك ـ رضي* *الله** عنه قال: 
قال* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**: 
"**إذا ابتلى الله العبد المسلم ببلاء في جسده، قال الله:**اكتب له عمله الصالح الذي كان يعمله، فإن شفاه غسله وطهره وإن قبضه غفر له ورحمه**".*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ،
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:

"مَنْ رَأَى صَاحِبَ بَلَاءٍ فَقَالَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي عَافَانِي مِمَّا ابْتَلَاكَ بِهِ وَفَضَّلَنِي عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ تَفْضِيلًا إِلَّا عُوفِيَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْبَلَاءِ كَائِنًا مَا كَانَ مَا عَاشَ".

أخرجه الترمذي (5/493 رقم 3431) ، وابن ماجه ، وأخرجه أيضًا : الحارث كما فى بغية الباحث (2/956 ، رقم 1056) وحسَّنه الألباني (صحيح ابن ماجة ، رقم 3892 ).

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": قَوْلُهُ : ( مَنْ رَأَى صَاحِبَ بَلَاءٍ ) أَيْ مُبْتَلًى فِي أَمْرٍ بَدَنِيٍّ كَبَرَصٍ وَقِصَرٍ فَاحِشٍ أَوْ طُولٍ مُفْرِطٍ أَوْ عَمًى أَوْ عَرَجٍ أَوْ اِعْوِجَاجِ يَدٍ وَنَحْوِهَا , أَوْ دِينِيٍّ بِنَحْوِ فِسْقٍ وَظُلْمٍ وَبِدْعَةٍ وَكُفْرٍ وَغَيْرِهَا ( وَفَضَّلَنِي عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ تَفْضِيلًا ) أَيْ فِي الدِّينِ وَالدُّنْيَا وَالْقَلْبِ وَالْقَالَبِ ( كَائِنًا مَا كَانَ ) أَيْ حَالَ كَوْنِ ذَلِكَ الْبَلَاءِ أَيَّ بَلَاءٍ كَانَ ( مَا عَاشَ ) أَيْ مُدَّةَ بَقَائِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:* 

*"إِنَّ أَحَبَّ الْكَلَامِ إِلَى اللهِ: سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَبِحَمْدِكَ وَتَبَارَكَ اسْمُكَ وَتَعَالَى جَدُّكَ وَلَا إِلَهَ غَيْرُكَ، وَإِنَّ أَبْغَضَ الكَلَامِ إِلَى اللهِ: أَنْ يَقُولَ الرَّجُلُ لِلْرَجُلِ: اتَّقِ اللهَ، فَيَقُول: عَلَيْكَ بِنَفْسِكَ".* 

*أخرجه البيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (1/435 رقم 630) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (6/212 رقم 10685) ، وأخرجه أيضًا: أبو عبد الله بن منده في " التوحيد " ( 123 / 2 ) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" ( 6 / 189 )*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ أَوْصِنِي, قَالَ:
"إِذَا عَمِلْتَ سَيِّئَةً فَأَتْبِعْهَا حَسَنةً تَمْحُهَا"
قِيلَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ أَمِنَ الْحَسَنَاتِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ؟ 
قَالَ: "هِيَ أَفْضَلُ الْحَسَنَاتِ".
أخرجه أحمد (5/169 ، رقم 21525) وحسَّنه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (3 / 361).*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي لُبَابَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُنْذِرِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:
 قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 
"إِنَّ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ سَيِّدُ الْأَيَّامِ وَأَعْظَمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْأَضْحَى وَيَوْمِ الْفِطْرِ فِيهِ خَمْسُ خِلَالٍ: خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ آدَمَ، وَأَهْبَطَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ آدَمَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ، وَفِيهِ تَوَفَّى اللَّهُ آدَمَ، وَفِيهِ سَاعَةٌ لَا يَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ فِيهَا الْعَبْدُ شَيْئًا إِلَّا أَعْطَاهُ مَا لَمْ يَسْأَلْ حَرَامًا، وَفِيهِ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ، مَا مِنْ مَلَكٍ مُقَرَّبٍ وَلَا سَمَاءٍ وَلَا أَرْضٍ وَلَا رِيَاحٍ وَلَا جِبَالٍ وَلَا بَحْرٍ إِلَّا وَهُنَّ يُشْفِقْنَ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ". 
أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (1/477 ، رقم 5516) ، وأحمد (3/430 ، رقم 15587) ، وابن ماجه (1/344 ، رقم 1084) ، قال المنذري (1/281): فى إسنادهما عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل وهو ممن احتج به أحمد وغيره. وقال البوصيري (1/129): هذا إسناد حسن. وابن سعد (1/30) ، والطبراني (5/33 ، رقم 4511) ، وأبو نعيم فى الحلية (1/366) . وأخرجه أيضًا: البيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (3/90 ، رقم 2973) وحسنه الألباني (صحيح الترغيب ، 695).*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنِ حَيْدَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: 
سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: 

"وَيْلٌ لِلَّذِي يُحَدِّثُ فَيَكْذِبُ لِيُضْحِكَ بِهِ الْقَوْمَ وَيْلٌ لَهُ وَيْلٌ لَهُ".

أخرجه أحمد (5/5 ، رقم 20058) ، وأبو داود (4/297 ، رقم 4990) ، والترمذي (4/557 ، رقم 2315) وقال : حسن . والطبراني (19/403 ، رقم 951) ، والحاكم (1/108 ، رقم 142) . وأخرجه أيضًا : الدارمي (2/382 ، رقم 2702) ، وهناد (2/554 ، رقم 1150) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (6/509 ، رقم 11655) ، والروياني (2/107 ، رقم 910) . وحسنه الألباني (صحيح الترغيب ، 695).

قال العلامة شمس الحق العظيم أبادي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود": ( وَيْل ): أَيْ هَلَاك عَظِيم أَوْ وَادٍ عَمِيق فِي جَهَنَّم.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## hassn1959

عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي صَعِيدٍ وَاحِدٍ ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا يَتْبَعُ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَهُ فَيُمَثَّلُ لِصَاحِبِ الصَّلِيبِ صَلِيبُهُ وَلِصَاحِبِ التَّصَاوِيرِ تَصَاوِيرُهُ وَلِصَاحِبِ النَّارِ نَارُهُ فَيَتْبَعُونَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ وَيَبْقَى الْمُسْلِمُونَ فَيَطَّلِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا تَتَّبِعُونَ النَّاسَ فَيَقُولُونَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا هَذَا مَكَانُنَا حَتَّى نَرَى رَبَّنَا وَهُوَ يَأْمُرُهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَارَى ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا تَتَّبِعُونَ النَّاسَ فَيَقُولُونَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَهَذَا مَكَانُنَا حَتَّى نَرَى رَبَّنَا وَهُوَ يَأْمُرُهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُهُمْ" قَالُوا: وَهَلْ نَرَاهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ: "وَهَلْ تُضَارُّونَ فِي رُؤْيَةِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ" قَالُوا: لَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ: "فَإِنَّكُمْ لَا تُضَارُّونَ فِي رُؤْيَتِهِ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةَ ثُمَّ يَتَوَارَى ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ فَيُعَرِّفُهُمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاتَّبِعُونِي فَيَقُومُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ وَيُوضَعُ الصِّرَاطُ فَيَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ جِيَادِ الْخَيْلِ وَالرِّكَابِ وَقَوْلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ: سَلِّمْ سَلِّمْ وَيَبْقَى أَهْلُ النَّارِ فَيُطْرَحُ مِنْهُمْ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: هَلْ امْتَلَأْتِ فَتَقُولُ: هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ ثُمَّ يُطْرَحُ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ فَيُقَالُ: هَلْ امْتَلَأْتِ فَتَقُولُ: هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ حَتَّى إِذَا أُوعِبُوا فِيهَا وَضَعَ الرَّحْمَنُ قَدَمَهُ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَى بَعْضَهَا إِلَى بَعْضٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ: قَطْ قَالَتْ: قَطْ قَطْ فَإِذَا أَدْخَلَ اللَّهُ أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَهْلَ النَّارِ النَّارَ قَالَ: أُتِيَ بِالْمَوْتِ مُلَبَّبًا فَيُوقَفُ عَلَى السُّورِ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَطَّلِعُونَ خَائِفِينَ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ النَّارِ فَيَطَّلِعُونَ مُسْتَبْشِرِينَ يَرْجُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ فَيُقَالُ لِأَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ هَلْ تَعْرِفُونَ هَذَا فَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلَاءِ وَهَؤُلَاءِ: قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِنَا فَيُضْجَعُ فَيُذْبَحُ ذَبْحًا عَلَى السُّورِ الَّذِي بَيْنَ الْجَنَّةِ وَالنَّارِ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ خُلُودٌ لَا مَوْتَ وَيَا أَهْلَ النَّارِ خُلُودٌ لَا مَوْتَ".
 أخرجه الترمذي (4/691 ، رقم 2557) وقال : حسن صحيح وصححه الألباني  والبخاري (4/1671 ، رقم 4305) ، ومسلم (1/167 ، رقم 183) ،

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*قال صلى الله عليه وسلم (لا حسد إلا في اثنتين :رجل أتاه الله القران فهو يقوم به اناء الليل وانأء النهار ورجل آتاه مالا فهو ينفقه انأء الليل وإناء النهار)متفق عليه*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عن خباب بن الأرت قال :شكونا إلى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وهو متوسد على بردة له في ظل الكعبه فقلنا :ألا تستنصر لنا ألا تدعوا لنا ؟؟ فقال :قد كان من قبلكميؤخذ بالرجل فيحفر له في الارض ، فيجعل فيها فيجاء بالمنشار فيوضع على رأسه فيجعل نصفين ويمشط بأمشاط الحديد ما دون لحمه وعظمه فما بصده ذلك عن دينه ،،والله ليتمن هذا الأمر حتى يسير الراكب من صنعاء إلى حضر موت لا يخاف إلا الله والذئب على غنمه ولكنكم تستعجلون..*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:
"يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي صَعِيدٍ وَاحِدٍ ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا يَتْبَعُ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَهُ فَيُمَثَّلُ لِصَاحِبِ الصَّلِيبِ صَلِيبُهُ وَلِصَاحِبِ التَّصَاوِيرِ تَصَاوِيرُهُ وَلِصَاحِبِ النَّارِ نَارُهُ فَيَتْبَعُونَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ وَيَبْقَى الْمُسْلِمُونَ فَيَطَّلِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا تَتَّبِعُونَ النَّاسَ فَيَقُولُونَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا هَذَا مَكَانُنَا حَتَّى نَرَى رَبَّنَا وَهُوَ يَأْمُرُهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَارَى ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ فَيَقُولُ أَلَا تَتَّبِعُونَ النَّاسَ فَيَقُولُونَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْكَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَهَذَا مَكَانُنَا حَتَّى نَرَى رَبَّنَا وَهُوَ يَأْمُرُهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُهُمْ" 
قَالُوا: وَهَلْ نَرَاهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ 
قَالَ: "وَهَلْ تُضَارُّونَ فِي رُؤْيَةِ الْقَمَرِ لَيْلَةَ الْبَدْرِ" 
قَالُوا: لَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ 
قَالَ: "فَإِنَّكُمْ لَا تُضَارُّونَ فِي رُؤْيَتِهِ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةَ ثُمَّ يَتَوَارَى ثُمَّ يَطَّلِعُ فَيُعَرِّفُهُمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَنَا رَبُّكُمْ فَاتَّبِعُونِي فَيَقُومُ الْمُسْلِمُونَ وَيُوضَعُ الصِّرَاطُ فَيَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِ مِثْلَ جِيَادِ الْخَيْلِ وَالرِّكَابِ وَقَوْلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ: سَلِّمْ سَلِّمْ وَيَبْقَى أَهْلُ النَّارِ فَيُطْرَحُ مِنْهُمْ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: هَلْ امْتَلَأْتِ فَتَقُولُ: هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ ثُمَّ يُطْرَحُ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ فَيُقَالُ: هَلْ امْتَلَأْتِ فَتَقُولُ: هَلْ مِنْ مَزِيدٍ حَتَّى إِذَا أُوعِبُوا فِيهَا وَضَعَ الرَّحْمَنُ قَدَمَهُ فِيهَا وَأَزْوَى بَعْضَهَا إِلَى بَعْضٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ: قَطْ قَالَتْ: قَطْ قَطْ فَإِذَا أَدْخَلَ اللَّهُ أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَهْلَ النَّارِ النَّارَ قَالَ: أُتِيَ بِالْمَوْتِ مُلَبَّبًا فَيُوقَفُ عَلَى السُّورِ بَيْنَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَطَّلِعُونَ خَائِفِينَ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ النَّارِ فَيَطَّلِعُونَ مُسْتَبْشِرِينَ يَرْجُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ فَيُقَالُ لِأَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَهْلِ النَّارِ هَلْ تَعْرِفُونَ هَذَا فَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلَاءِ وَهَؤُلَاءِ: قَدْ عَرَفْنَاهُ هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الَّذِي وُكِّلَ بِنَا فَيُضْجَعُ فَيُذْبَحُ ذَبْحًا عَلَى السُّورِ الَّذِي بَيْنَ الْجَنَّةِ وَالنَّارِ ثُمَّ يُقَالُ: يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ خُلُودٌ لَا مَوْتَ وَيَا أَهْلَ النَّارِ خُلُودٌ لَا مَوْتَ ".

أخرجه الترمذي (4/691 ، رقم 2557) وقال : حسن صحيح وصححه الألباني (تخريج الطحاوية، 576).
ووردت روايات كثيرة وكثيرة جدا في رؤية الله عز وجل يوم القيامة والصراط والجنة والنار أنظر مثلا:
الطيالسي (ص 289 ، رقم 2179) ، وأحمد (3/16 ، رقم 11143) ، والبخاري (4/1671 ، رقم 4305) ، ومسلم (1/167 ، رقم 183) ، وابن ماجه (1/63 ، رقم 179).*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ 
"تَجِدُ مِنْ شَرِّ النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ذَا الْوَجْهَيْنِ الَّذِي يَأْتِي هَؤُلَاءِ بِوَجْهٍ وَهَؤُلَاءِ بِوَجْهٍ ".

أخرجه مالك (2/991 ، رقم 1797) ، والبخاري (6/2626 ، رقم 6757) ، ومسلم (4/2011 ، رقم 2526) . وأخرجه أيضًا : أحمد (2/307 ، رقم 8055) ، وابن حبان (13/66 ، رقم 5754) . 
قالَ الحَافِظُ ابْنِ حَجَرٍ العَسْقَلانِيّ فِي "فَتْحُ البَارِي بِشَرْحِ صَحِيحِ البُخَارِي": قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: "إِنَّمَا كَانَ ذُو الْوَجْهَيْنِ شَرّ النَّاس لِأَنَّ حَاله حَال الْمُنَافِق إِذْ هُوَ مُتَمَلِّقٌ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَبِالْكَذِبِ مُدْخِلٌ لِلْفَسَادِ بَيْنَ النَّاس". وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ: "هُوَ الَّذِي يَأْتِي كُلّ طَائِفَةٍ بِمَا يُرْضِيهَا فَيُظْهِر لَهَا أَنَّهُ مِنْهَا وَمُخَالِف لِضِدِّهَا وَصَنِيعه نِفَاق وَمَحْض كَذِب وَخِدَاع وَتَحَيُّل عَلَى الِاطِّلَاع عَلَى أَسْرَار الطَّائِفَتَيْنِ وَهِيَ مُدَاهَنَة مُحَرَّمَة".*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، 
أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 


"يَنْزِلُ رَبُّنَا تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا حِينَ يَبْقَى ثُلُثُ اللَّيْلِ الْآخِرُ فَيَقُولُ مَنْ يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبَ لَهُ مَنْ يَسْأَلُنِي فَأُعْطِيَهُ مَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُنِي فَأَغْفِرَ لَهُ".


أخرجه مالك (1/214 ، رقم 498) ، وأحمد (2/487 ، رقم 10318) ، والبخاري (1/384 ، رقم 1094) ، ومسلم (1/521 ، رقم 758) وأبو داود (2/34 ، رقم 1315) ، والترمذي (5/526 ، رقم 3498) وقال : حسن صحيح . وابن ماجه (1/435 ، رقم 1366) . وأخرجه أيضًا : عبد الله بن أحمد فى السنة (2/480 ، رقم 1102). 

قال الحافظ ابن القيم رحمه الله: قَالَ عَبَّاد بْن الْعَوَّام: قَدِمَ عَلَيْنَا شَرِيك وَاسِط, فَقُلْنَا لَهُ: إِنَّ عِنْدنَا قَوْم يُنْكِرُونَ هَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث, إِنَّ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَنْزِل إِلَى سَمَاء الدُّنْيَا, فَقَالَ شَرِيك: إِنَّمَا جَاءَنَا بِهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث مَنْ جَاءَنَا بِالسُّنَنِ عَنْ رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: الصَّلَاة وَالصِّيَام وَالزَّكَاة وَالْحَجّ وَإِنَّمَا عَرَفْنَا اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث. قَالَ الشَّافِعِيّ: وَلَيْسَ يَنْبَغِي فِي سُنَّة رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا اِتِّبَاعهَا بِفَرْضِ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ, وَالْمَسْأَلَة بِكَيْفَ؟ فِي شَيْء قَدْ ثَبَتَتْ فِيهِ السُّنَّة مِمَّا لَا يَسَع عَالِمًا. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله،

لذلك نحن نؤمن بصفات الله تعالى لأنها وردت في الآيات والأحاديث ولا نسأل عن كيفيتها فهي في علم الغيب، ولكن نؤمن بها بدون تكييف (أي نكيفها أن شكلها كذا وكذا) ولا تشبيه (أي نشبهها بصفات المخلوقات كأن نقول يد الله كأيدينا) ولا تعطيل (أي ننفيها نهائيا) ولا تحريف ولا تأويل (أي نفسرها تفسيرا لم يخبرنا عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كأن نقول: يد الله أي قدرته ولو كان هذا تفسيرها حقا لأخبرنا عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة الذين نقلوا لنا الدين وتابعيهم رضي الله عنهم أجمعين)، 
فنقول: الله سميع بصير ولكن ليس كسمعنا وأبصارنا بل بما يليق بجلاله وعظمته: 
" لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ البَصِيرُ". 
" وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُواْ بِمَا قَالُواْ بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ".*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ صُهَيْبٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: تَلَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ

"لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ"
وَقَالَ: "إِذَا دَخَلَ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ الْجَنَّةَ وَأَهْلُ النَّارِ النَّارَ نَادَى مُنَادٍ يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ إِنَّ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَوْعِدًا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُنْجِزَكُمُوهُ فَيَقُولُونَ وَمَا هُوَ أَلَمْ يُثَقِّلْ اللَّهُ مَوَازِينَنَا وَيُبَيِّضْ وُجُوهَنَا وَيُدْخِلْنَا الْجَنَّةَ وَيُنْجِنَا مِنْ النَّارِ؟"
قَالَ: "فَيَكْشِفُ الْحِجَابَ فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْهِ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أَعَطَاهُمْ اللَّهُ شَيْئًا أَحَبَّ إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ النَّظَرِ يَعْنِي إِلَيْهِ وَلَا أَقَرَّ لِأَعْيُنِهِمْ".

أخرجه أحمد (4/333 ، رقم 18961) ، وابن ماجه (1/67 ، رقم 187) ، وابن خزيمة فى التوحيد (ص 181) ، وابن حبان (16/471 ، رقم 7441) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائي فى الكبرى (6/361 ، رقم 11234) ، والبزار (6/13 ، رقم 2087) ، وأبو عوانة (1/136 ، رقم 411) ، والطبراني فى الكبير (8/39 ، رقم 7314) ، وفى الأوسط (1/230 ، رقم 756) ، والشاشي (2/389 ، رقم 991). وصححه الألباني (الظلال ، 472) ، و (تخريج الطحاوية، 161).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَقُولُ: 
"وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ بِيَدِهِ مَا تَوَادَّ اثْنَانِ فَفُرِّقَ بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِذَنْبٍ يُحْدِثُهُ أَحَدُهُمَا".

أخرجه أحمد (2/68 ، رقم 5357) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 232) بمجموع طرقه. 
قال الشيخ عبد الهادي بن حسن وهبي في كتابه "آثار الذنوب على الأفراد والشعوب": وَلَم يَذْكُر رَسُولُ اللّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم نَوْعَ الذَّنْبِ، بَلْ أَيُّ ذَنْبٍ يَكُونُ سَبَبًا فِي التَّفْرِيقِ بَيْنَ المُتَحَابِّينَ!! وَكَذَلِكَ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ وَالأَقَارِبِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا لَا يَلْتَفِتُ إِلَيْهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ،

أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دَخَلَ عَلَى شَابٍّ وَهُوَ فِي الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ: "كَيْفَ تَجِدُكَ؟"
قَالَ وَاللَّهِ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَنِّي أَرْجُو اللَّهَ وَإِنِّي أَخَافُ ذُنُوبِي فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 
"لَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ فِي قَلْبِ عَبْدٍ فِي مِثْلِ هَذَا الْمَوْطِنِ إِلَّا أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ مَا يَرْجُو وَآمَنَهُ مِمَّا يَخَافُ ".

أخرجه عبد بن حميد (ص 404 ، رقم 1370) ، والترمذي (3/311 ، رقم 983) ، قال : حسن غريب. والنسائى فى الكبرى (6/262 ، رقم 10901) ، وابن ماجه (2/1423 ، رقم 4261) ، وأبو يعلى (6/57 ، رقم 3303) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (2/4 ، رقم 1002) ، والضياء (4/413 ، رقم 1587) ، قال الألباني: حسن صحيح (صحيح الترغيب والترهيب ، رقم 3383).

قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي":‏( أَرْجُو اللَّهَ)‏أَيْ أَجِدُنِي أَرْجُو رَحْمَتَهُ ‏(لَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ)‏أَيْ الرَّجَاءُ وَالْخَوْفُ(فِي مِثْلِ هَذَا الْمَوْطِنِ)‏أَيْ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ زَمَانُ سَكَرَاتِ الْمَوْت. وَمِثْلُهُ كُلُّ زَمَانٍ يُشْرِفُ عَلَى الْمَوْتِ حَقِيقَةً أَوْ حُكْمًا‏( مَا يَرْجُو)‏أَيْ مِنْ الرَّحْمَةِ ‏ (وَآمَنَهُ مِمَّا يَخَافُ)‏أَيْ مِنْ الْعُقُوبَةِ بِالْعَفْوِ وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَن الْبَرَاءِ ابن عازبٍ‏ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏قَالَ:

"‏أَيُّمَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ الْتَقَيَا فَأَخَذَ أَحَدُهُمَا بِيَدِ صَاحِبِهِ فَتَصَافَحَا وَحَمِدَا اللَّهَ تَعَالَى جَمِيعاً تَفَرَّقَا وَلَيْسَ ‏بَيْنَهُمَا خَطِيئَةٌ". 

أخرجه أحمد (4/293 ، رقم 18617) ، والضياء ، وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، رقم 2741).

قال المناوي في "فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير): (فأخذ أحدهما بيد صاحبه) أي أخذه يده اليمنى بيده اليمنى (وتصافحا) ولو من فوق ثوب والأكمل بدونه (وحمدا اللّه) وزاد قوله (جميعاً) للتأكيد (تفرقا وليس بينهما خطيئة) ظاهره يشمل الكبائر وقياس نظائره قصره على الصغائر.*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

الأخ الفاضل .. SHERIFAZ11  





بارك الله فيك على تلك الأحاديث النبوية العطرة 

تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال

وجزاكم الله خيراً 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ )
صدق الله العظيم

اللهم إرحم أمي و لا تحرمنا أجرها ولا تفتنا بعدها 
واغفر لنا و لها و لسائر المسلمين يارب العالمين

وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 

 ::(:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> الأخ الفاضل .. Sherifaz11  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك على تلك الأحاديث النبوية العطرة 
> 
> تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
> ...


*عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته*
*اخي العزيز اشكرك و تقبل منا و منكم صالح الاعمال*
*جزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير  و الثواب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
‏عَنْ أَبِي مَالِكٍ الأَشْجَعِيِّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا، 
أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَتَاهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كَيْفَ أَقُولُ حِينَ أَسْأَلُ رَبِّي؟ قَالَ:

"قُلْ اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَارْحَمْنِي وَعَافِنِي وَارْزُقْنِي" وَيَجْمَعُ أَصَابِعَهُ إِلَّا الْإِبْهَامَ، "فَإِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ تَجْمَعُ لَكَ دُنْيَاكَ وَآخِرَتَكَ".

أخرجه مسلم ( 8 / 71 ) و ابن ماجه ( 2 / 433 ) و أحمد ( 3 / 472 و 6 / 394 ).*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ أَبَي ذَرٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ:
أَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَلَيْهِ ثَوْبٌ أَبْيَضُ وَهُوَ نَائِمٌ ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُهُ وَقَدْ اسْتَيْقَظَ فَقَالَ:
"مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ قَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ مَاتَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ إِلَّا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ"
قُلْتُ: وَإِنْ زَنَى وَإِنْ سَرَقَ؟ 
قَالَ: "وَإِنْ زَنَى وَإِنْ سَرَقَ" 
قُلْتُ: وَإِنْ زَنَى وَإِنْ سَرَقَ؟
قَالَ: "وَإِنْ زَنَى وَإِنْ سَرَقَ" 
قُلْتُ: وَإِنْ زَنَى وَإِنْ سَرَقَ؟ 
قَالَ: "وَإِنْ زَنَى وَإِنْ سَرَقَ عَلَى رَغْمِ أَنْفِ أَبِي ذَرٍّ"،
وَكَانَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ إِذَا حَدَّثَ بِهَذَا قَالَ: وَإِنْ رَغِمَ أَنْفُ أَبِي ذَرٍّ.

أخرجه أحمد (5/166 ، رقم 21504) ، والبخاري (5/2193 ، رقم 5489) ، ومسلم (1/95 ، رقم 94).*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## kimdo



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*

عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى الأَشْعَرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 

"إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَبْسُطُ يَدَهُ بِاللَّيْلِ لِيَتُوبَ مُسِيءُ النَّهَارِ وَيَبْسُطُ يَدَهُ بِالنَّهَارِ لِيَتُوبَ مُسِيءُ اللَّيْلِ حَتَّى تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا ".


أخرجه أحمد (4/395 ، رقم 19547) ، ومسلم (4/2113 ، رقم 2759) ، والدارقطني فى الصفات (1/20 ، رقم 18) . وأخرجه أيضًا : عبد بن حميد (ص 197 ، رقم 562) ، والروياني (1/364 ، رقم 556) ، والبيهقي (8/136 ، رقم 16281). 

قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": ‏وَلَا يَخْتَصّ قَبُولهَا بِوَقْتٍ (أي التوبة).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: 
"قَالَ إِبْلِيسُ: أَيْ رَبِّ لَا أَزَالُ أُغْوِي بَنِي آدَمَ مَا دَامَتْ أَرْوَاحُهُمْ فِي أَجْسَادِهِمْ". قَالَ: "فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: لَا أَزَالُ أَغْفِرُ لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَغْفَرُونِي".

أخرجه أحمد (3/29 ، رقم 11255) ، وعبد بن حميد (ص 290 ، رقم 932) ، وأبو يعلى (2/530 ، رقم 1399) ، والحاكم (4/290 ، رقم 7672) ، وقال : صحيح الإسناد. 
وأخرجه أيضًا: الطبراني فى الأوسط (8/333 ، رقم 8788) . وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (1 / 163).*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ العَوَّامِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 

"مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ خَبِيءٌ مِنْ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ فَلْيَفْعَلْ". 

أخرجه الخطيب في "التاريخ" ( 11 / 263 ) والضياء المقدسي في "الأحاديث المختارة" ( 1 / 296 ) والقضاعي في "مسند الشهاب" ( ق 37 / 1 ) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (5 / 398 ).

خبيء من عمل صالح: أي من الأعمال الخفيّة التي لا يطّلع عليها أحد من الناس, خالية من الرياء, فتكون خالصة لله تبارك و تعالى مثل صلاة النافلة في جوف الليل أو صدقة السر أو أي عمل آخر من الأعمال الصالحة.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
"مَا بَالُ أَقْوَامٍ يَرْفَعُونَ أَبْصَارَهُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ؟"، فَاشْتَدَّ قَوْلُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ حَتَّى قَالَ: "لَيَنْتَهُنَّ عَنْ ذَلِكَ أَوْ لَتُخْطَفَنَّ أَبْصَارُهُمْ ".

أخرجه الطيالسى (ص 270 ، رقم 2019) ، وابن أبى شيبة (2/48 ، رقم 6317) ، وأحمد (3/109 ، رقم 12084) ، وعبد بن حميد (ص 360 ، رقم 1196) ، والبخاري (1/261 ، رقم 717) ، وأبو داود (1/240 ، رقم 913) ، والنسائي (3/7 ، رقم 1193) ، وابن ماجه (1/332 ، رقم 1044) ، والدارمي (1/339 ، رقم 1302) ، وابن حبان (6/61 ، رقم 2284) ، وابن خزيمة (1/242 ، رقم 475).

قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في "فتح الباري بشرح صحيح البخاري": قَوْلُهُ : ( أَوْ لَتُخْطَفَنَّ أَبْصَارهُمْ ) قِيلَ: هُوَ وَعِيد, وَعَلَى هَذَا فَالْفِعْل الْمَذْكُور حَرَام, وَأَفْرَطَ اِبْن حَزْمٍ فَقَالَ: يُبْطِلُ اَلصَّلَاةَ.*

----------


## ليلى -R

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
> 
> كل يوم حديثين نبويين علي ان يكون واحد صباحا و الاخر مساءا , بإذن الله 
> و بإمكان الجميع المشاركه بوضع حديث على أن يكون سنده و مُنته صحيح, 
> على أن نبتعد عن الأحاديث الضعيفه و المكذوبه على الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام 
> و على بركة الله أبدأ بمجموعه اليوم لنواكب موضوعي بالمنتدي الاخر*


جزاكم الله خيرً

----------


## ليلى -R

*عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ العَوَّامِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ خَبِيءٌ مِنْ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ فَلْيَفْعَلْ". أخرجه الخطيب في "التاريخ" ( 11 / 263 ) والضياء المقدسي في "الأحاديث المختارة" ( 1 / 296 ) والقضاعي في "مسند الشهاب" ( ق 37 / 1 ) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (5 / 398 ).خبيء من عمل صالح: أي من الأعمال الخفيّة التي لا يطّلع عليها أحد من الناس, خالية من الرياء, فتكون خالصة لله تبارك و تعالى مثل صلاة النافلة في جوف الليل أو صدقة السر أو أي عمل آخر من الأعمال الصالحة.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> جزاكم الله خيرً





> *عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ العَوَّامِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ خَبِيءٌ مِنْ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ فَلْيَفْعَلْ". أخرجه الخطيب في "التاريخ" ( 11 / 263 ) والضياء المقدسي في "الأحاديث المختارة" ( 1 / 296 ) والقضاعي في "مسند الشهاب" ( ق 37 / 1 ) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (5 / 398 ).خبيء من عمل صالح: أي من الأعمال الخفيّة التي لا يطّلع عليها أحد من الناس, خالية من الرياء, فتكون خالصة لله تبارك و تعالى مثل صلاة النافلة في جوف الليل أو صدقة السر أو أي عمل آخر من الأعمال الصالحة.*


*جزانا الله و اياكم كل الخير و الثواب*
*و لتتابع معنا دوما لثبات الاجر ان شاء الله*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ ‏رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ‏ٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:

"إِنَّ الصَّدَقَةَ لَتُطْفِيءُ عَنْ أَهْلِهَا حَرَّ الْقُبُورِ، وَإِنَّمَا يَسْتَظِلُّ الْمُؤْمِنُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِي ظِلِّ صَدَقَتِهِ"

أخرجه الطبراني (17/286 ، رقم 788) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (3/212 ، رقم 3347) . وأخرجه أيضًا : ابن عدي (2/210 ترجمة 396 الحكم بن يعلى بن عطاء المحاربى)، وحسنه الألباني (صحيح الترغيب والترهيب، رقم 873).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي عبس بن جبر الأنصاري رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "ما أغبرت قدما عبد في سبيل الله فتمسه النار"
  رواه البخاري في صحيحه.

وفيه أيضا عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من مات ولم يغز ولم يحدث نفسه به مات على شعبة من نفاق "*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَادَ رَجُلًا مِنْ الْمُسْلِمِينَ قَدْ خَفَتَ فَصَارَ مِثْلَ الْفَرْخِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
"هَلْ كُنْتَ تَدْعُو بِشَيْءٍ أَوْ تَسْأَلُهُ إِيَّاهُ؟".
قَالَ: نَعَمْ كُنْتُ أَقُولُ: اللَّهُمَّ مَا كُنْتَ مُعَاقِبِي بِهِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ فَعَجِّلْهُ لِي فِي الدُّنْيَا،
فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 
"سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ! لَا تُطِيقُهُ، أَوْ لَا تَسْتَطِيعُهُ، أَفَلَا قُلْتَ: اللَّهُمَّ آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ؟"،
قَالَ: فَدَعَا اللَّهَ لَهُ فَشَفَاهُ.
أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/43 ، رقم 29340) ، وأحمد (3/107 ، رقم 12068) ، والبخاري فى الأدب المفرد (ص 253 ، رقم 727 ) ، ومسلم (4/2068 ، رقم 2688) ، والترمذي (5/521 ، رقم 3487) وقال : حسن صحيح غريب . والنسائي فى الكبرى (6/260 ، رقم 10892) ، وأبو يعلى (6/429 ، رقم 3802) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (7/237 ، رقم 10147) . وأخرجه أيضًا : عبد بن حميد (ص 411 ، رقم 1399) ، وابن حبان (3/217 ، رقم 936).
قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": قَوْله: ( خَفَت مِثْل الْفَرْخ ) أَيْ : ضَعُفَ. وَفِي هَذَا الْحَدِيث: النَّهْي عَنِ الدُّعَاء بِتَعْجِيلِ الْعُقُوبَة. وَفِيهِ: فَضْل الدُّعَاء بِاَللَّهُمَّ آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَة وَفِي الْآخِرَة حَسَنَة وَقِنَا عَذَاب النَّار. وَفِيهِ: جَوَاز التَّعَجُّب بِقَوْلِ: سُبْحَان اللَّه، وَفِيهِ: اِسْتِحْبَاب عِيَادَة الْمَرِيض وَالدُّعَاء لَهُ. وَفِيهِ: كَرَاهَة تَمَنِّي الْبَلَاء لِئَلَّا يَتَضَجَّر مِنْهُ وَيَسْخَطهُ، وَأَظْهَرُ الْأَقْوَال فِي تَفْسِير الْحَسَنَة فِي الدُّنْيَا أَنَّهَا الْعِبَادَة وَالْعَافِيَة, وَفِي الْآخِرَة الْجَنَّة وَالْمَغْفِرَة, وَقِيلَ: الْحَسَنَة تَعُمّ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 

"إِذَا انْتَعَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَبْدَأْ بِالْيَمِينِ وَإِذَا نَزَعَ فَلْيَبْدَأْ بِالشِّمَالِ لِيَكُنْ الْيُمْنَى أَوَّلَهُمَا تُنْعَلُ وَآخِرَهُمَا تُنْزَعُ". 

أخرجه أحمد (2/465 ، رقم 10004) ، والبخاري (5/2200 ، رقم 5517) ، ومسلم (3/1660 ، رقم 2097) ، وأبو داود (4/70 ، رقم 4139) ، والترمذي (4/244 ، رقم 1779) ، وقال : حسن صحيح. وابن ماجه (2/1195 ، رقم 3616) ، وابن حبان (12/270 ، رقم 5455) . وأخرجه أيضًا : أبو عوانة (5/265 ، رقم 8669) ، والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (5/178 ، رقم 6274).

قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في "فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري": قَالَ ابْنُ الْعَرَبِيّ: الْبُدَاءَة بِالْيَمِينِ مَشْرُوعَة فِي جَمِيع الْأَعْمَال الصَّالِحَة لِفَضْلِ الْيَمِين حِسًّا فِي الْقُوَّة وَشَرْعًا فِي النَّدْب إِلَى تَقْدِيمهَا. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ : يُسْتَحَبّ الْبُدَاءَة بِالْيَمِينِ فِي كُلّ مَا كَانَ مِنْ بَاب التَّكْرِيم أَوْ الزِّينَة , وَالْبُدَاءَة بِالْيَسَارِ فِي ضِدّ ذَلِكَ كَالدُّخُولِ إِلَى الْخَلَاء وَنَزْع النَّعْل وَالْخُفّ وَالْخُرُوج مِنْ الْمَسْجِد وَالِاسْتِنْجَاء وَغَيْره مِنْ جَمِيع الْمُسْتَقْذَرَات, وَقَدْ مَرَّ كَثِير مِنْ هَذَا فِي كِتَاب الطَّهَارَة فِي شَرْح حَدِيث عَائِشَة : كَانَ يُعْجِبهُ التَّيَمُّن . وَنَقَلَ عِيَاض وَغَيْره الْإِجْمَاع عَلَى أَنَّ الْأَمْر فِيهِ لِلِاسْتِحْبَابِ, وَاَللَّه أَعْلَم.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهَا قَالَتْ:
 "كَانَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا اطَّلَعَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ كَذَبَ كِذْبَةً لَمْ يَزَلْ مُعْرِضَاً عَنْهُ حَتَّى يُحْدِثُ تَوْبَةً ".
 أخرجه أحمد (6/152) وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع،رقم 4675).

 ويتبين من الحديث أن الأعراض والهجر بترك الكلام والالتفات من العقوبات البليغة في مثل هذا الحال، وربما كان أبلغ أثراً من العقاب البدني، فليتأمله المربون في البيوت.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من نفس عن مؤمن كربة من كرب الدنيا ، نفس الله عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة ، ومن يسّر على معسر ، يسّر الله عليه في الدنيا والآخرة ، ومن ستر مؤمنا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة ، والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه ، ومن سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما ، سهل الله له به طريقا إلى الجنة ، وما اجتمع قوم في بيت من بيوت الله يتلون كتاب الله ويتدارسونه بينهم ، إلا نزلت عليهم السكينة ، وغشيتهم الرحمة ، وحفتهم الملائكة ، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده ، ومن بطّأ به عمله ، لم يسرع به نسبه ) رواه مسلم .*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2: [/QUOTE]

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ ‏وَعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُما، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 


" مَا يُصِيبُ الْمُسْلِمَ مِنْ نَصَبٍ وَلَا وَصَبٍ وَلَا هَمٍّ وَلَا حُزْنٍ وَلَا أَذًى وَلَا غَمٍّ حَتَّى الشَّوْكَةِ يُشَاكُهَا إِلَّا كَفَّرَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ خَطَايَاهُ ".

أخرجه أحمد (2/303 ، رقم 8014) ، وعبد بن حميد (ص 298 ، رقم 961) ، والبخاري (5/2137 ، رقم 5318) ، ومسلم (4/1992 ،رقم 2573).

قال الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في "فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري: قَوْله: "مِنْ نَصَب": هُوَ التَّعَب، "وَلَا وَصَب": أَيْ مَرَض وَقِيلَ هُوَ الْمَرَض اللَّازِم، "وَلَا أَذًى": هُوَ أَعَمّ مِمَّا تَقَدَّمَ، وَقِيلَ: هُوَ خَاصّ بِمَا يَلْحَق الشَّخْص مِنْ تَعَدِّي غَيْره عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ الْكَرْمَانِيُّ: الْغَمّ يَشْمَل جَمِيع أَنْوَاع الْمَكْرُوهَات لِأَنَّهُ إِمَّا بِسَبَبِ مَا يَعْرِض لِلْبَدَنِ أَوْالنَّفْس.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
"مَا مِنْ مُسْلِمٍ يَتَوَضَّأُ فَيُحْسِنُ وُضُوءَهُ، ثُمَّ يَقُومُ فَيُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَينِ مُقْبِلٌ عَلَيهِمَا بِقَلْبِهِ وَوَجْهِهِ، إِلاَّ وَجَبَتْ لَهُ الجَنَّة".

أخرجه مسلم (1/209 ، رقم 234) ، وأبو داود (1/43 ، رقم 169).

قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": (مُقْبِل) أَيْ: وَهُوَ مُقْبِل, وَقَدْ جَمَعَ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِهَاتَيْنِ اللَّفْظَتَيْنِ أَنْوَاع الْخُضُوع وَالْخُشُوع، لِأَنَّ الْخُضُوع فِي الْأَعْضَاء وَالْخُشُوع بِالْقَلْبِ عَلَى مَا قَالَهُ جَمَاعَة مِنْ الْعُلَمَاء.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ:
" مَنْ دَعَا لِأَخِيهِ بِظَهْرِ الْغَيْبِ قَالَ الْمَلَكُ الْمُوَكَّلُ بِهِ: آمِينَ وَلَكَ بِمِثْلٍ ".

أخرجه مسلم (4/2094 ، رقم 2732). وأخرجه أيضًا : أبو داود (2/89 ، رقم 1534). 

قال العلامة شمس الحق أبادي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود": (إِذَا دَعَا الرَّجُلُ لِأَخِيهِ): أَيْ الْمُؤْمِن (بِظَهْرِ الْغَيْبِ): أَيْ فِي غَيْبَة الْمَدْعُوّ لَهُ عَنْهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ حَاضِرًا مَعَهُ بِأَنْ دَعَا لَهُ بِقَلْبِهِ حِينَئِذٍ أَوْ بِلِسَانِهِ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعْهُ (قَالَتْ الْمَلَائِكَة آمِينَ): أَيْ اِسْتَجِبْ لَهُ يَا رَبّ دُعَاءَهُ لِأَخِيهِ. فَقَوْلُهُ (وَلَك): اِسْتَجَابَ اللَّه دُعَاءَك فِي حَقّ أَخِيك وَلَك (بِمِثْلٍ): أَعْطَى اللَّه لَك بِمِثْلِ مَا سَأَلْت لِأَخِيك. قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ: وَكَانَ بَعْضُ السَّلَف إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَدْعُوَ لِنَفْسِهِ يَدْعُو لِأَخِيهِ الْمُسْلِم بِتِلْكَ الدَّعْوَة لِيَدْعُوَ لَهُ الْمَلَكُ بِمِثْلِهَا فَيَكُون أَعْوَن لِلِاسْتِجَابَةِ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 

"مَا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ أَحَدٌ يَقُولُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ إِلَّا كُفِّرَتْ عَنْهُ خَطَايَاهُ وَلَوْ كَانَتْ مِثْلَ زَبَدِ الْبَحْرِ". 

أخرجه أحمد (2/158 ، رقم 6479) ، والترمذي (5/509 ، رقم 3460) وحسَّنه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، رقم 5636).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ مُعَاوِيَة بْن حَيْدَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، عَوْرَاتُنَا مَا نَأْتِي مِنْهَا وَمَا نَذَرُ؟ قَالَ: "احْفَظْ عَوْرَتَكَ إِلَّا مِنْ زَوْجَتِكَ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ"، قُلْتُ: أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ كَانَ الْقَوْمُ بَعْضُهُمْ فِي بَعْضٍ؟ قَالَ: "إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ لَا يَرَاهَا أَحَدٌ فَلَا يَرَاهَا"، قُلْتُ: أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُنَا خَالِيًا؟ قَالَ: "فَاللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُسْتَحْيَا مِنْهُ مِنْ النَّاسِ".

 -------------

قال العلامة شمس الحق العظيم أبادي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود":

"بَعْضهمْ فِي بَعْض": أَيْ: مُخْتَلِطُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنهمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ فِي مَوْضِع وَاحِد.

"أَنْ يُسْتَحْيَا مِنْهُ": بِصِيغَةِ الْمَجْهُول، أَيْ: فَاسْتُرْ طَاعَةً لَهُ وَطَلَبًا لِمَا يُحِبّهُ مِنْك وَيُرْضِيه.

وَلَيْسَ الْمُرَاد فَاسْتُرْ مِنْهُ إِذْ لَا يُمْكِن الِاسْتِتَار مِنْهُ.

قَالَ الشَّوْكَانِيُّ: وَيَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ التَّعَرِّيَ فِي الْخَلَاء غَيْر جَائِز مُطْلَقًا.

 - - - - - - - - -

 أخرجه عبد الرزاق (1/287 ، رقم 1106) ، وأحمد (5/3 ، رقم 20046) ، وأبو داود (4/40 ، رقم 4017) ، والترمذي (5/97 ، رقم 2769) وقال : حديث حسن . وابن ماجه (1/618 ، رقم 1920) ، والحاكم (4/199 ، رقم 7358) وقال : صحيح الإسناد . ووافقه الذهبي . والبيهقي (1/199 ، رقم 910) . وأخرجه أيضًا : الطبراني (19/413 ، رقم 992) . وحسنه الألباني (آداب الزفاف ، 34).*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:

 " كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْمُرُنَا بِالصَّدَقَةِ فَمَا يَجِدُ أَحَدُنَا شَيْئًا يَتَصَدَّقُ بِهِ حَتَّى يَنْطَلِقَ إِلَى السُّوقِ فَيَحْمِلَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ فَيَجِيءَ بِالْمُدِّ فَيُعْطِيَهُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، إِنِّي لَأَعْرِفُ الْيَوْمَ رَجُلًا لَهُ مِائَةُ أَلْفٍ مَا كَانَ لَهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ دِرْهَمٌ ".

 صححه الألباني في "صحيح سنن النسائي" رقم 2529.

 وقوله: "بِالْمُدِّ" أَيْ مِنْ أُجْرَة الْعَمَل".*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي بُرْدَةَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا قَالَ:

 صَلَّيْنَا الْمَغْرِبَ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا: لَوْ جَلَسْنَا حَتَّى نُصَلِّيَ مَعَهُ الْعِشَاءَ قَالَ فَجَلَسْنَا فَخَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا فَقَالَ: "مَا زِلْتُمْ هَاهُنَا؟" قُلْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّيْنَا مَعَكَ الْمَغْرِبَ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا نَجْلِسُ حَتَّى نُصَلِّيَ مَعَكَ الْعِشَاءَ قَالَ: "أَحْسَنْتُمْ" أَوْ "أَصَبْتُمْ" قَالَ: فَرَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَكَانَ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا يَرْفَعُ رَأْسَهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَقَالَ: " النُّجُومُ أَمَنَةٌ لِلسَّمَاءِ فَإِذَا ذَهَبَتْ النُّجُومُ أَتَى السَّمَاءَ مَا تُوعَدُ وَأَنَا أَمَنَةٌ لِأَصْحَابِي فَإِذَا ذَهَبْتُ أَتَى أَصْحَابِي مَا يُوعَدُونَ وَأَصْحَابِي أَمَنَةٌ لِأُمَّتِي فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ أَصْحَابِي أَتَى أُمَّتِي مَا يُوعَدُونَ ". 

 أخرجه أحمد (4/398 ، رقم 19584) ، ومسلم (4/1961 ، رقم 2531) . وأخرجه أيضًا : البزار (8/104 ، رقم 3102) ، وابن حبان (16/234 ، رقم 7249).
 قال الإمام النَّووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (النُّجُوم أَمَنَة لِلسَّمَاءِ, فَإِذَا ذَهَبَتْ النُّجُوم أَتَى السَّمَاء مَا تُوعَد) قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء: (الْأَمَنَة) الْأَمْن وَالْأَمَان وَمَعْنَى الْحَدِيث أَنَّ النُّجُوم مَا دَامَتْ بَاقِيَة فَالسَّمَاء بَاقِيَة. فَإِذَا اِنْكَدَرَتْ النُّجُوم, وَتَنَاثَرَتْ فِي الْقِيَامَة, وَهَنَتْ السَّمَاء, فَانْفَطَرَتْ, وَانْشَقَّتْ, وَذَهَبَتْ, وَقَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (وَأَنَا أَمَنَة لِأَصْحَابِي, فَإِذَا ذَهَبْت أَتَى أَصْحَابِي مَا يُوعَدُونَ) أَيْ مِنْ الْفِتَن وَالْحُرُوب, وَارْتِدَاد مَنْ اِرْتَدَّ مِنْ الْأَعْرَاب, وَاخْتِلَاف الْقُلُوب, وَنَحْو ذَلِكَ مِمَّا أَنْذَرَ بِهِ صَرِيحًا, وَقَدْ وَقَعَ كُلّ ذَلِكَ. قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: (وَأَصْحَابِي أَمَنَة لِأُمَّتِي فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ أَصْحَابِي أَتَى أُمَّتِي مَا يُوعَدُونَ) مَعْنَاهُ مِنْ ظُهُور الْبِدَع, وَالْحَوَادِث فِي الدِّين, وَالْفِتَن فِيهِ, وَطُلُوع قَرْن الشَّيْطَان, وَظُهُور الرُّوم وَغَيْرهمْ عَلَيْهِمْ, وَانْتَهَاك الْمَدِينَة وَمَكَّة وَغَيْر ذَلِكَ. وَهَذِهِ كُلّهَا مِنْ مُعْجِزَاته صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ :
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:
"ثَلَاثٌ جِدُّهُنَّ جِدٌّ وَهَزْلُهُنَّ جِدٌّ النِّكَاحُ وَالطَّلَاقُ وَالرَّجْعَةُ". 
أخرجه أبو داود (2/259 ، رقم 2194) ، والترمذي (3/490 ، رقم 1184) ، وقال : حسن غريب . وابن ماجه (1/658 ، رقم 2039) ، والحاكم (2/216 ، رقم 2800) وقال : صحيح الإسناد ، وحسنه الألباني في "الإرواء" ( 1826 ) ، و "صحيح أبي داود" ( 1904 ).
قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": ( النِّكَاحُ وَالطَّلَاقُ وَالرَّجْعَةُ ): الرَّجْعَةُ: عَوْدُ الْمُطَلِّقِ إِلَى طَلِيقَتِهِ، يَعْنِي لَوْ طَلَّقَ أَوْ نَكَحَ أَوْ رَاجَعَ وَقَالَ كُنْت فِيهِ لَاعِبًا هَازِلًا لَا يَنْفَعُهُ. قَالَ الْقَاضِي: اِتَّفَقَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى أَنَّ طَلَاقَ الْهَازِلِ يَقَعُ فَإِذَا جَرَى صَرِيحُ لَفْظَةِ الطَّلَاقِ عَلَى لِسَانِ الْعَاقِلِ الْبَالِغِ لَا يَنْفَعُهُ أَنْ يَقُولَ كُنْت فِيهِ لَاعِبًا أَوْ هَازِلًا لِأَنَّهُ لَوْ قُبِلَ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ لَتَعَطَّلَتْ الْأَحْكَامُ وَقَالَ كُلُّ مُطَلِّقٍ أَوْ نَاكِحٍ إِنِّي كُنْت فِي قَوْلِي هَازِلًا فَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ إِبْطَالُ أَحْكَامِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى. فَمَنْ تَكَلَّمَ بِشَيْءٍ مِمَّا جَاءَ ذِكْرُهُ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ لَزِمَهُ حُكْمُهُ. انتهى كلامه رحمه الله، وهذه المصيبة تقع كثيرا في مجالسنا فيقول أحدهم مازحًا: زوجني ابنتك فيرد وَلِيّهَا: قد زوجتك إياها والبنت حاضرة وشاهدان حاضران فيقع الزواج أو أن يقول أحدهم لزوجته مازحا (بالعاميّة): "روحي وانت طالق" فيقع الطلاق ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْه قَالَ: 
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 

" مَنْ اضْطَجَعَ مَضْجَعًا لَمْ يَذْكُرْ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى فِيهِ إِلَّا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ تِرَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمَنْ قَعَدَ مَقْعَدًا لَمْ يَذْكُرْ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِيهِ إِلَّا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ تِرَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ".

أخرجه أبو داود (4/264 ، رقم 4856) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائي فى السنن الكبرى (6/107 ، رقم 10237) ، والطبراني فى الشاميين (2/272 ، رقم 1324)، قال الألباني: حسن صحيح (صحيح الترغيب والترهيب، رقم 611). تِرَةً: أي حسرة وندامة.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عُبَادَة بْن الصَّامِتِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:

" مَنْ تَعَارَّ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَقَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي أَوْ دَعَا اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ فَإِنْ تَوَضَّأَ وَصَلَّى قُبِلَتْ صَلَاتُهُ ".

أخرجه الدارمي (2/377 ، رقم 2687) ، والبخاري (1/387 ، رقم 1103) ، وأبو داود (4/314 ، 5060) ، والترمذي (5/480 ، 3414) وقال : حسن صحيح غريب. وابن ماجه (2/1276 ، رقم 3878) ، وابن حبان (6/330 ، رقم 2596) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائي فى الكبرى (6/215 ، رقم 10697) .

تَعَارَّ: أي أرق واستيقظ.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن سعد بن أبي وقاص ـ رضي الله عنه ـ قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 'دعوة ذي النون إذ دعا بها وهو في بطن الحوت لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ،فإنه لم يدع بها رجل مسلم في شيء قط إلا استجاب الله له ' 
الترمذي وغيره وصححه الألباني.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:
 قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 

 "إِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدِهِ الْخَيْرَ عَجَّلَ لَهُ الْعُقُوبَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدِهِ الشَّرَّ أَمْسَكَ عَنْهُ بِذَنْبِهِ حَتَّى يُوَافِيَ بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ".

 أخرجه الترمذى (4/601 ، رقم 2396) ، وقال : حسن غريب . والحاكم (4/651 ، رقم 8799) . وسكت عنه الذهبي . و البيهقي في " الأسماء " ( ص 154 ). وأخرجه أيضا: ابن حبان ( 2455 ) و أبو نعيم في " أخبار أصبهان " ( 2 / 274 ) وابن الجوزي في " ذم الهوى " ( ص 126 ) و البيهقي ( ص 153 - 154 ) وابن عدى (5/188 ، ترجمة 1346 على بن ظبيان).

 قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": ( عَجَّلَ ) بِالتَّشْدِيدِ أَيْ أَسْرَعَ ( لَهُ الْعُقُوبَةَ ) أَيْ الِابْتِلَاءَ بِالْمَكَارِهِ ( فِي الدُّنْيَا ) لِيَخْرُجَ مِنْهَا وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ ذَنْبٌ وَمَنْ فُعِلَ ذَلِكَ مَعَهُ فَقَدْ أَعْظَمَ اللُّطْفَ بِهِ وَالْمِنَّةَ عَلَيْهِ ( أَمْسَكَ ) أَيْ أَخَّرَ ( عَنْهُ ) مَا تَسْتَحِقُّهُ مِنْ الْعُقُوبَةِ ( بِذَنْبِهِ ) أَيْ بِسَبَبِهِ ( حَتَّى يُوَافِيَ بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) أَيْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ الْعَبْدُ بِذَنْبِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ. قَالَ الطِّيبِيُّ: يَعْنِي لَا يُجَازِيهِ بِذَنْبِهِ حَتَّى يَجِيءَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مُتَوَفِّرَ الذُّنُوبِ وَافِيهَا, فَيَسْتَوْفِيَ حَقَّهُ مِنْ الْعِقَابِ.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا، أَنَّهُمَا شَهِدَا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 

 "إِذَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ"، قَالَ: "يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَأَنَا أَكْبَرُ وَإِذَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَحْدِي وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَلَا شَرِيكَ لِي وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا لِي الْمُلْكُ وَلِيَ الْحَمْدُ وَإِذَا قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ قَالَ: صَدَقَ عَبْدِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِي، مَنْ رُزِقَهُنَّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ لَمْ تَمَسَّهُ النَّارُ ".

 أخرجه عبد بن حميد (ص 293 ، رقم 943) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (6/95 ، رقم 10180) ، وابن ماجه (2/1246 رقم 3794) ، وأبو يعلى (11/14 ، رقم 6154) ، وابن حبان (3/131 ، رقم 851) ، والحاكم (1/46 ، رقم 8) وقال : صحيح . والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (1/445 ، رقم 663) وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع ، رقم 713).

 قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن ابن ماجه": قَوْله ( مَنْ رُزِقَهُنَّ ) عَلَى بِنَاء الْمَفْعُول وَرَجَعَ نَائِب الْفَاعِل إِلَى مَنْ أَيْ مَنْ أَعْطَاهُ اللَّه تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَات عِنْد الْمَوْت وَوَفَّقَهُ لَهَا لَمْ تَمَسّهُ النَّار بَلْ يَدْخُل الْجَنَّة اِبْتِدَاء مَعَ الْأَبْرَار.
  اللَّهُمَّ اِجْعَلْنَا مِمَّنْ رَزَقْته إِيَّاهُنَّ.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 
 "بَيْنَا رَجُلٌ بِفَلَاةٍ مِنْ الْأَرْضِ فَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا فِي سَحَابَةٍ: اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلَانٍ، فَتَنَحَّى ذَلِكَ السَّحَابُ فَأَفْرَغَ مَاءَهُ فِي حَرَّةٍ فَإِذَا شَرْجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ الشِّرَاجِ قَدْ اسْتَوْعَبَتْ ذَلِكَ الْمَاءَ كُلَّهُ فَتَتَبَّعَ الْمَاءَ فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ فِي حَدِيقَتِهِ يُحَوِّلُ الْمَاءَ بِمِسْحَاتِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ مَا اسْمُكَ قَالَ: فُلَانٌ، لِلِاسْمِ الَّذِي سَمِعَ فِي السَّحَابَةِ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا عَبْدَ اللَّهِ لِمَ تَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ اسْمِي؟ فَقَالَ: إِنِّي سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا فِي السَّحَابِ الَّذِي هَذَا مَاؤُهُ يَقُولُ اسْقِ حَدِيقَةَ فُلَانٍ لِاسْمِكَ فَمَا تَصْنَعُ فِيهَا؟ قَالَ: أَمَّا إِذْ قُلْتَ هَذَا فَإِنِّي أَنْظُرُ إِلَى مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا فَأَتَصَدَّقُ بِثُلُثِهِ وَآكُلُ أَنَا وَعِيَالِي ثُلُثًا وَأَرُدُّ فِيهَا ثُلُثَهُ". 

 أخرجه أحمد (2/296 ، رقم 7928) ، ومسلم (4/2288 ، رقم 2984) . وأخرجه أيضا : الطيالسي (ص 337 ، رقم 2587) ، وابن حبان (8/142 ، رقم 3355) ، والبيهقي (4/133 ، رقم 7303) ، وفى شعب الإيمان (3/231 ، رقم 3407).

 قال الإمام النووي في "شرح صحيح مسلم": قَوْله صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (فَتَنَحَّى ذَلِكَ السَّحَاب , فَأَفْرَغَ مَاءَهُ فِي حَرَّة , فَإِذَا شَرْجَة مِنْ تِلْك الشِّرَاج) مَعْنَى تَنَحَّى قَصَدَ , يُقَال : تَنَحَّيْت الشَّيْء وَانْتَحَيْته وَنَحَوْته إِذَا قَصَدْته , وَمِنْهُ سُمِّيَ عِلْم النَّحْو لِأَنَّهُ قَصْد كَلَام الْعَرَب. وَأَمَّا الْحَرَّة بِفَتْحِ الْحَاء فَهِيَ أَرْض مُلَبَّسَة حِجَارَة سُودًا. وَالشَّرْجَة وَهِيَ مَسَائِل الْمَاء فِي الْحِرَار. وَفِي الْحَدِيث فَضْل الصَّدَقَة وَالْإِحْسَان إِلَى الْمَسَاكِين وَأَبْنَاء السَّبِيل, وَفَضْل أَكْل الْإِنْسَان مِنْ كَسْبه, وَالْإِنْفَاق عَلَى الْعِيَال.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:

" إِذَا دَعَا أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَعْزِمْ فِي الدُّعَاءِ وَلَا يَقُلْ اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ شِئْتَ فَأَعْطِنِي فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا مُسْتَكْرِهَ لَهُ ". 


أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/21 ، رقم 29162) ، وأحمد (3/101 ، رقم 11999) ، والبخاري (5/2334 ، رقم 5979) ، ومسلم (4/2063 ، رقم 2678) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (6/151 ، رقم 10420) . وأخرجه أيضًا : البخاري فى الأدب المفرد (1/213 ، رقم 608) ، والديلمي (1/316 ، رقم 1245).

قال الإمام النَّوَوِيّ في "شرح صحيح مسلم": وَفِي رِوَايَة :

( وَلْيَعْزِمِ الرَّغْبَة فَإِنَّ اللهَ لَا يَتَعَاظَمهُ شَيْء أَعْطَاهُ ) 


قَالَ الْعُلَمَاء: عَزْم الْمَسْأَلَة: الشِّدَّة فِي طَلَبهَا, وَالْجَزْم مِنْ غَيْر ضَعْف فِي الطَّلَب, وَلَا تَعْلِيق عَلَى مَشِيئَة وَنَحْوهَا, وَقِيلَ: هُوَ حُسْن الظَّنّ بِاَللَّهِ تَعَالَى فِي الْإِجَابَة. وَمَعْنَى الْحَدِيث: اِسْتِحْبَاب الْجَزْم فِي الطَّلَب, وَكَرَاهَة التَّعْلِيق عَلَى الْمَشِيئَة. 

وقال الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب في "كتاب التوحيد الذي هو حق الله على العبيد": فيه خمس مسائل:
الأولى: النهي عن الاستثناء في الدعاء. 
الثانية: بيان العلة في ذلك. 
الثالثة: قوله: (ليعزم المسألة). 
الرابعة: إعظام الرغبة.
الخامسة: التعليل لهذا الأمر.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنه 
عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
"إن الرحم شجنة آخذة بحجزة الرحمن تصل من وصلها، وتقطع من قطعها، 
الرحم شجنة الرحمن أصلها في البيت العتيق، فإذا كان يوم القيامة ذهبت حتى تناول بحجزة الرحمن فتقول:هذا مقام العائذ بك 
فيقول رب العالمين:مماذ؟وهو أعلم 
فتقول: من القطيعة، إن الرحم شجنة آخذة بحجزة الرحمن تصل من وصلها وتقطع من قطعها ".*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الأَشْعَرِيِّ، قَالَ: 
صَلَّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلمَ بِأَصْحَابِهِ، ثُمَّ جَلَسَ فِي طَائِفَةٍ مِنْهُمْ، فَدَخَلَ رَجُلٌ، فَقَامَ يُصَلِّي، فَجَعَلَ يَرْكَعُ وَيَنْقُرُ فِي سُجُودِهِ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"أَتَرَوْنَ هَذَا، مَنْ مَاتَ عَلَى هَذَا، مَاتَ عَلَى غَيْرِ مِلَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ، يَنْقُرُ صَلاتَهُ كَمَا يَنْقُرُ الْغُرَابُ الدَّمَ، إِنَّمَا مَثَلُ الَّذِي يَرْكَعُ وَيَنْقُرُ فِي سُجُودِهِ، كَالْجَائِعِ لا يَأْكُلُ إِلا التَّمْرَةَ وَالتَّمْرَتَيْنِ، فَمَاذَا تُغْنِيَانِ عَنْهُ، فَأَسْبِغُوا الْوُضُوءَ، وَيْلٌ لِلأَعْقَابِ مِنَ النَّارِ، أَتِمُّوا الرُّكُوعَ وَالسُّجُودَ". 
قَالَ أَبُو صَالِحٍ : فَقُلْتُ لأَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الأَشْعَرِيِّ: مَنْ حَدَّثَكَ بِهَذَا الْحَدِيثِ؟ فَقَالَ: أُمَرَاءُ الأَجْنَادِ: عَمْرُو بْنُ الْعَاصِ، وَخَالِدُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ، وَيَزِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ، وَشُرَحْبِيلُ بْنُ حَسَنَةَ، كُلُّ هَؤُلاءِ سَمِعُوهُ مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم.


أخرجه ابن خزيمة (1/332 ، رقم 665) ، والبيهقي (2/89 ، رقم 2406) ، وابن عساكر (65/239) . وأخرجه أيضًا: البخاري فى التاريخ الكبير (4/247) ، وابن أبي عاصم فى الآحاد والمثاني (1/372 ، رقم 494) .وحسنه الألباني (صحيح ابن خزيمة ، رقم 665).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: 
سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: 


"مَنْ أَتَى أَخَاهُ الْمُسْلِمَ عَائِدًا مَشَى فِي خَرَافَةِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى يَجْلِسَ فَإِذَا جَلَسَ غَمَرَتْهُ الرَّحْمَةُ فَإِنْ كَانَ غُدْوَةً صَلَّى عَلَيْهِ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ حَتَّى يُمْسِيَ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَسَاءً صَلَّى عَلَيْهِ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ حَتَّى يُصْبِحَ". 

أخرجه أحمد (1/81 ، رقم 612) ، وهناد فى الزهد (1/224 ، رقم 372) ، وأبو يعلى (1/227 ، رقم 262) ، والبيهقي (3/380 ، رقم 6376) . وأخرجه أيضًا : النسائي فى الكبرى (4/354 ، رقم 7494) وابن ماجه (1/463 ، رقم 1442) ، والبزار (2/224 ، رقم 620) ، والحاكم (1/501 ، رقم 1293) ، والترمذي (3/300 ، رقم 969) ، وأبو داود (3/185 ، رقم 3098) ، والضياء (2/260 ، رقم 637) وقال : إسناده صحيح. وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (3 / 353).

قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن ابن ماجه": ( مَشَى فِي خِرَافَة الْجَنَّة ): أَيْ فِي اِجْتِنَاء ثِمَارهَا، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْر اِبْن الْأَنْبَارِيّ يُشَبِّه رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَا يُحْرِزهُ عَائِد الْمَرِيض مِنْ الثَّوَاب بِمَا يُحْرِزهُ الْمُخْتَرِف مِنْ الثَّمَر وَحَكَى أَنَّ الْمُرَاد بِذَلِكَ الطَّرِيق فَيَكُون مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّهُ فِي طَرِيق تُؤَدِّيه إِلَى الْجَنَّة.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ رَاشِدِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ قَالَ: لَمَّا فُتِحَتْ إِصْطَخْرُ نَادَى مُنَادٍ أَلَا إِنَّ الدَّجَّالَ قَدْ خَرَجَ، قَالَ: فَلَقِيَهُمْ الصَّعْبُ بْنُ جَثَّامَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ: فَقَالَ: لَوْلَا مَا تَقُولُونَ لَأَخْبَرْتُكُمْ أَنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: 

"لَا يَخْرُجُ الدَّجَّالُ حَتَّى يَذْهَلَ النَّاسُ عَنْ ذِكْرِهِ وَحَتَّى تَتْرُكَ الْأَئِمَّةُ ذِكْرَهُ عَلَى الْمَنَابِرِ". 

أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد فى زوائده على المسند (4/71 ، رقم 16718) ، وابن قانع (2/8) . قال الهيثمي (7/335) : رواه عبد الله بن أحمد من رواية بقية عن صفوان بن عمرو وهى صحيحة كما قال ابن معين وبقية رجاله ثقات. 

الدجال: أي الدجال الذي يكون خروجه من علامات يوم القيامة الكبرى*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي رَيْحَانَةَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:

"حُرِّمَتِ النَّارُ عَلَى عَيْنٍ دَمَعَتْ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللهِ، حُرِّمَتِ النَّارُ عَلَى عَيْنٍ سَهِرَتْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ، حُرِّمَتِ النَّارُ عَلَى عَيْنٍ غَضَّتْ عَنْ مَحَارِمِ اللهِ".

أخرجه الحاكم (2/92 ، رقم 2432) وقال : صحيح الإسناد . وأخرجه أيضًا : أحمد (4/134 ، رقم 17252) ، والطبراني فى الأوسط (8/316 ، رقم 8741) وصححه الألباني (السلسلة الصحيحة، 2232).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:

 "لَا تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلَا تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَوْلَادِكُمْ وَلَا تَدْعُوا عَلَى خَدَمِكُمْ وَلَا تَدْعُوا عَلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ لَا تُوَافِقُوا مِنْ اللَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى سَاعَةَ نَيْلٍ فِيهَا عَطَاءٌ فَيَسْتَجِيبَ لَكُمْ".

 أخرجه أبو داود (2/88 ، رقم 1532) ، وصححه الألباني (صحيح أبي داود ، رقم 1532). 

قال العلامة شمس الحق العظيم أبادي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود": أَيْ لِئَلَّا تُصَادِفُوا سَاعَة إِجَابَة وَنَيْل فَتُسْتَجَاب دَعَوْتُكُمْ السُّوء.*

----------


## ماما زوزو



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ مِخْنَفِ بْنِ سُلَيْمٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:
 كُنَّا وُقُوفًا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِعَرَفَاتٍ فَسَمِعْتُهُ يَقُولُ:

 "يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ أُضْحِيَّةٌ وَعَتِيرَةٌ هَلْ تَدْرُونَ مَا الْعَتِيرَةُ، هِيَ الَّتِي تُسَمُّونَهَا الرَّجَبِيَّةَ". 

 أخرجه البيهقي (9/260 ، رقم 18789) . وأخرجه أيضًا : أحمد (4/215 ، رقم 17920) ، وأبو داود (3/93 ، رقم 2788) والترمذي (4/99 ، رقم 1518) والنسائي (7/167 ، رقم 4224) وابن ماجه (2/1045 ، رقم 3125). وصححه الألباني (صحيح سنن الترمذي ، رقم 1518). 

 قال فضيلة الشيخ مشهور بن حسن آل سلمان حفظه الله معلقاً على هذا الحديث:..و العتيرة: الذبيحة في رجب, و هذه الذبيحة قال أهل العلم منسوخة و الرّاجح أنّ نسخ الوجوب فقط و ليس نسخ الأصل, فمن السّنة أنّ كلّ أهل بيت يذبحون ذبيحة في رجب, و هذه سُنّة مهجورة. من السّنة ذبْح ذبيحة في رجب...*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:
 قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَلِّمْنِي شَيْئًا أَسْأَلُهُ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ، قَالَ: "سَلِ اللَّهَ الْعَافِيَةَ" فَمَكَثْتُ أَيَّامًا ثُمَّ جِئْتُ فَقُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عَلِّمْنِي شَيْئًا أَسْأَلُهُ اللَّهَ، فَقَالَ لِي: "يَا عَبَّاسُ يَا عَمَّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ سَلِ اللَّهَ الْعَافِيَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ".
 أخرجه ابن أبى شيبة (6/24 ، رقم 29185) ، وأحمد (1/209 ، رقم 1783) ، والترمذي (5/534 ، رقم 3514) ، وقال : صحيح. وصححه الألباني (المشكاة ، 2490 / التحقيق الثاني).

 قال العلامة "المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي: (سَلِ اللَّهَ الْعَافِيَةَ) فِي أَمْرِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِلْعَبَّاسِ بِالدُّعَاءِ بِالْعَافِيَةِ بَعْدَ تَكْرِيرِ الْعَبَّاسِ سُؤَالَهُ بِأَنْ يُعَلِّمَهُ شَيْئًا يَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ بِهِ دَلِيلٌ جَلِيٌّ بِأَنَّ الدُّعَاءَ بِالْعَافِيَةِ لَا يُسَاوِيهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ الْأَدْعِيَةِ وَلَا يَقُومُ مَقَامَهُ شَيْءٌ مِنْ الْكَلَامِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بِهِ ذُو الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ, وَقَدْ تَقَدَّمَ تَحْقِيقُ مَعْنَى الْعَافِيَةِ أَنَّهَا دِفَاعُ اللَّهِ عَنْ الْعَبْدِ , فَالدَّاعِي بِهَا قَدْ سَأَلَ رَبَّهُ دِفَاعَهُ عَنْ كُلِّ مَا يَنْوِيهِ, وَقَدْ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُنْزِلُ عَمَّهُ الْعَبَّاسَ مَنْزِلَةَ أَبِيهِ وَيَرَى لَهُ مِنْ الْحَقِّ مَا يَرَى الْوَلَدُ لِوَالِدِهِ فَفِي تَخْصِيصِهِ بِهَذَا الدُّعَاءِ وَقَصْرِهِ عَلَى مُجَرَّدِ الدُّعَاءِ بِالْعَافِيَةِ تَحْرِيكٌ لِهِمَمِ الرَّاغِبِينَ عَلَى مُلَازَمَتِهِ وَأَنْ يَجْعَلُوهُ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ مَا يَتَوَسَّلُونَ بِهِ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى وَيُسْتَدْفَعُونَ بِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَا يُهِمُّهُمْ , ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِقَوْلِهِ : ( سَلْ اللَّهَ الْعَافِيَةَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ) . فَكَانَ هَذَا الدُّعَاءُ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحَيْثِيَّةِ قَدْ صَارَ عُدَّةً لِدَفْعِ كُلِّ ضُرٍّ وَجَلْبِ كُلِّ خَيْرٍ , وَالْأَحَادِيثُ فِي هَذَا الْمَعْنَى كَثِيرَةٌ جِدًّا . قَالَ الْجَزَرِيُّ فِي عِدَّةِ الْحِصْنِ الْحَصِينِ: لَقَدْ تَوَاتَرَ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دُعَاؤُهُ بِالْعَافِيَةِ وَوَرَدَ عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَفْظًا وَمَعْنًى مِنْ نَحْوٍ مِنْ خَمْسِينَ طَرِيقًا.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَقُولُ فِي سُجُودِهِ:

 "اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِرْ لِي ذَنْبِي كُلَّهُ دِقَّهُ وَجِلَّهُ وَأَوَّلَهُ وَآخِرَهُ وَعَلَانِيَتَهُ وَسِرَّهُ".

 أخرجه أبو نعيم فى الحلية (8/330) . وأخرجه أيضًا : مسلم (1/350 ، رقم 483) ، وأبو داود (1/232 رقم 878) وابن خزيمة (1/335 ، رقم 672) ، وابن حبان (5/257 ، رقم 1931) ، والبيهقى (2/110 ، رقم 2518) ، والديلمي (1/476 ، رقم 1944). 

 قال العلّامة شمس الحق العظيم أبادي في "عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داود": ( دِقّه ) أَيْ دَقِيقه وَصَغِيره ( وَجِلّه ) أَيْ جَلِيله وَكَبِيره, قِيلَ إِنَّمَا قَدَّمَ الدِّقّ عَلَى الْجِلّ لِأَنَّ السَّائِل يَتَصَاعَد فِي مَسْأَلَته أَيْ يَتَرَقَّى وَلِأَنَّ الْكَبَائِر تَنْشَأ غَالِبًا مِنْ الْإِصْرَار عَلَى الصَّغَائِر وَعَدَم الْمُبَالَاة بِهَا , فَكَأَنَّهَا وَسَائِل إِلَى الْكَبَائِر ( وَأَوَّله وَآخِره ) الْمَقْصُود الْإِحَاطَة ( عَلَانِيَته وَسِرّه ) أَيْ عِنْد غَيْره تَعَالَى وَإِلَّا فَهُمَا سَوَاء عِنْده تَعَالَى يَعْلَم السِّرّ وَأَخْفَى.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ:
 قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 
 "مَنْ سَرَّهُ أَنْ يَسْتَجِيبَ اللَّهُ لَهُ عِنْدَ الشَّدَائِدِ وَالْكَرْبِ فَلْيُكْثِرِ الدُّعَاءَ فِي الرَّخَاءِ".

 أخرجه الترمذي (5/462 ، رقم 3382) وقال : غريب . والحاكم (1/729 ، رقم 1997) وقال : صحيح الإسناد. وأخرجه أيضًا : أبو يعلى (11/283 ، رقم 6396) ، وابن عدى (5/352 ، ترجمة 1511 عبيد بن واقد) وصححه الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" (2 / 142).

 قال العلامة المباركفوري في "تحفة الأحوذي بشرح جامع الترمذي": قَوْلُهُ :
  " الشَّدَائِدِ" جَمْعُ الشَّدِيدَةِ وَهِيَ الْحَادِثَةُ الشَّاقَّةُ 
 "وَالْكُرَبِ" جَمْعُ الْكُرْبَةِ وَهِيَ الْغَمُّ الَّذِي يَأْخُذُ بِالنَّفْسِ 
 " فِي الرَّخَاءِ" أَيْ فِي حَالَةِ الصِّحَّةِ وَالْفَرَاغِ وَالْعَافِيَةِ لِأَنَّ مِنْ شِيمَةِ الْمُؤْمِنِ أَنْ يُرَيِّشَ السَّهْمَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْمِيَ وَيَلْتَجِئَ إِلَى اللَّهِ قَبْلَ الِاضْطِرَارِ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* 
عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْه قَالَ:

قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:  
 "يُقَالُ لِصَاحِبِ الْقُرْآنِ إِذَا دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ اقْرَأْ وَاصْعَدْ فَيَقْرَأُ وَيَصْعَدُ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ دَرَجَةً حَتَّى يَقْرَأَ آخِرَ شَيْءٍ مَعَهُ". 

 أخرجه أحمد (3/40 ، رقم 11378) ، وابن ماجه (2/1242 ، رقم 3780) وأبو يعلى (2/346 ، رقم 1094) وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، رقم: 8121). 

 قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن ابن ماجه": أَيْ اِرْتَفَعَ فِي دَرَجَات الْجَنَّة قَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ: جَاءَ فِي الْأَثَر عَدَد آي الْقُرْآن عَلَى قَدْر دَرَج الْجَنَّة يُقَال لِلْقَارِئِ اِقْرَأْ وَارْقَ اِسْتَوْفِ قِرَاءَة جَمِيع الْقُرْآن اِسْتَوْلِ عَلَى أَقْصَى دَرَج الْجَنَّة وَمَنْ قَرَأَ جُزْءًا مِنْهُ كَانَ رُقِيّه فِي الدَّرَج عَلَى قَدْر ذَلِكَ فَيَكُون مُنْتَهَى الثَّوَاب عَلَى مُنْتَهَى الْقُرْآن.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا قَالَ:

 قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: 


 "ثَلَاثَةٌ لَا يَنْظُرُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَة:ِ الْعَاقُّ لِوَالِدَيْهِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَرَجِّلَةُ، وَالدَّيُّوثُ، ‏وَثَلَاثَةٌ لَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ: الْعَاقُّ لِوَالِدَيْهِ، وَالْمُدْمِنُ عَلَى الْخَمْرِ، وَالْمَنَّانُ بِمَا أَعْطَى". 
 أخرجه أحمد (2/134 ، رقم 6180) ، والنسائي فى الكبرى (2/42 ، رقم 2343) ، والطبراني (12/302 ، رقم 13180) ، والحاكم (1/144 ، رقم 244) وقال : صحيح الإسناد. والبيهقي فى شعب الإيمان (6/192 ، رقم 7877) وأخرجه أيضًا : أبو يعلى (9/408 ، رقم 5556) ، والروياني (2/401 ، رقم 1400) ، والطبراني فى الأوسط (3/51 ، رقم 2443) ، قال الهيثمي (8/148) : رواه البزار بإسنادين ورجالهما ثقات، وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع / 3071). 

 قال السندي رحمه الله في "شرح سنن النَّسائي". ( لَا يَنْظُر اللَّه ) أَيْ نَظَرَ رَحْمَة أَوَّلًا، وَإِلَّا فَلَا يَغِيب أَحَدٌ عَنْ نَظَرِهِ وَالْمُؤْمِن مَرْحُومٌ بِالْآخِرَةِ قَطْعًا ( الْعَاقّ لِوَالِدَيْهِ ) الْمُقَصِّر فِي أَدَاء الْحُقُوق إِلَيْهِمَا ( الْمُتَرَجِّلَة ) الَّتِي تَتَشَبَّهُ بِالرِّجَالِ فِي زِيِّهِمْ وَهَيْئَاتهمْ فَأَمَّا فِي الْعِلْم وَالرَّأْيِ فَمَحْمُودٌ ( وَالدَّيُّوث ) وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَا غَيْرَة لَهُ عَلَى أَهْلِهِ .( لَا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّة ) لَا يَسْتَحِقُّونَ الدُّخُول اِبْتِدَاءً ( وَالْمُدْمِن الْخَمْر ) أَيْ الْمُدِيم شُرْبه الَّذِي مَاتَ بِلَا تَوْبَة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: 

"مَا مِنْ خَارِجٍ يَخْرُجُ - يَعْنِي مِنْ بَيْتِهِ - إِلَّا بِيَدِهِ رَايَتَانِ رَايَةٌ بِيَدِ مَلَكٍ وَرَايَةٌ بِيَدِ شَيْطَانٍ فَإِنْ خَرَجَ لِمَا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ اتَّبَعَهُ الْمَلَكُ بِرَايَتِهِ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ تَحْتَ رَايَةِ الْمَلَكِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ وَإِنْ خَرَجَ لِمَا يُسْخِطُ اللَّهَ اتَّبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِرَايَتِهِ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ تَحْتَ رَايَةِ الشَّيْطَانِ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ". 

 أخرجه أحمد (2/323 ، رقم 8269) ، والطبراني فى الأوسط (5/99 ، رقم 4786). وصحح إسناده العلامة المحدِّث أحمد شاكر. 

فإذا خرج من بيته ابتدره ملك وشيطان ينتظرانه كل منهما يحمل راية، فإذا خرج في طاعة الله وذكر الله تنحي الشيطان خائبا وانطلق المؤمن تحت راية الملك ولا يزال تحتها حتى يعود إلى بيته، وأما إن خرج في معصية الله ونسي ذكره تنحي الملك وافتخر الشيطان ونفض رايته فوق رأس المفرِّط فلا يأمره إلا بشر.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ حِبٍّ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُسَامَةُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ قَالَ:
 قُلْتُ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَمْ أَرَكَ تَصُومُ شَهْرًا مِنْ الشُّهُورِ مَا تَصُومُ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ،

 قَالَ: "ذَلِكَ شَهْرٌ يَغْفُلُ النَّاسُ عَنْهُ بَيْنَ رَجَبٍ وَرَمَضَانَ وَهُوَ شَهْرٌ تُرْفَعُ فِيهِ الْأَعْمَالُ إِلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فَأُحِبُّ أَنْ يُرْفَعَ عَمَلِي وَأَنَا صَائِمٌ". 

 أخرجه أحمد (20758) والنسائي ( 1 / 322 ) والبيهقى فى شعب الإيمان (3/377 ، رقم 3820) . وأخرجه أيضًا : المحاملى فى أماليه (ص 416 ، رقم 486) وحسنه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 4 / 522 ). 

 قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن النَّسائي": قَوْله: ( وَهُوَ شَهْر تُرْفَع الْأَعْمَال فِيهِ إِلَى رَبّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) قِيلَ: مَا مَعْنَى هَذَا مَعَ أَنَّهُ ثَبَتَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُرْفَع إِلَيْهِ عَمَلُ اللَّيْلِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ النَّهَارِ وَعَمَلُ النَّهَارِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ اللَّيْلِ؟ قُلْتُ: يَحْتَمِلُ أَمْرَانِ،
 أَحَدُهُمَا أَنَّ أَعْمَالَ الْعِبَادِ تُعْرَضُ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى كُلَّ يَوْمٍ ثُمَّ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ الْجُمُعَةِ فِي كُلِّ اِثْنَيْنِ وَخَمِيس ثُمَّ تُعْرَضُ عَلَيْهِ أَعْمَالُ السَّنَةِ فِي شَعْبَانَ فَتُعْرَضُ عَرْضًا بَعْد عَرْضٍ وَلِكُلِّ عَرْضٍ حِكْمَة يُطْلِعُ عَلَيْهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ أَوْ يَسْتَأْثِرُ بِهَا عِنْدَهُ مَعَ أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِمْ خَافِيَةٌ،
 ثَانِيهِمَا أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ أَنَّهَا تُعْرَضُ فِي الْيَوْم تَفْصِيلًا ثُمَّ فِي الْجُمُعَةِ جُمْلَةً أَوْ بِالْعَكْسِ.*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*
عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ ، قَالَ:
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:

" الظُّلْمُ ثَلاثَةٌ، فَظُلْمٌ لا يَغْفِرُهُ الله، وَظُلْمٌ يَغْفِرُهُ، وَظُلْمٌ لا يَتْرُكُهُ، فَأَمَّا الظُّلْمُ الَّذِي لا يَغْفِرُهُ الله فَالشِّرْكُ، قَالَ الله: {إنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ} وَأَمَّا الظُّلْمُ الَّذِي يَغْفِرُهُ فَظُلْمُ العِباَدِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الظُّلْمُ الَّذِي لا يَتْرُكُهُ الله فَظُلْمُ الْعِبَادِ بَعْضِهِمْ بَعْضًا حَتَّى يُدَبِّرُ لِبَعْضِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ ".

أخرجه الطيالسي (ص 282 ، رقم 2109) . وأخرجه أيضًا: أبو نعيم فى الحلية (6/309) ، وحسنه الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " (4 / 560).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عن أبي الدرداء، رضي الله عنه  													عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  													قال: "أيعجز أحدكم أن يقرأ في  													ليلة ثلث القرآن؟" قالوا:  													وكيف يقرأ ثلث القرآن؟ قال "قل هو الله أحد، تعدل ثلث  													القرآن"

.وعن قتادة رضي الله  													عنه، عن النبي صلى الله عليه  													وسلم قال: "إن الله جزأ  													القرآن ثلاثة أجزاء. فجعل قل  													هو الله أحد جزءا من أجزاء  													القرآن". رواهما مسلم.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهُ قَالَ: سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: أَيُّ الذَّنْبِ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: "أَنْ تَجْعَلَ     لِلَّهِ نِدًّا وَهُوَ خَلَقَكَ".* *أخرجه أحمد (1/434 ، رقم     4131) ، والبخاري     (4/1626 ، رقم 4207) ، ومسلم     (1/90 ، رقم 86) ، وأبو داود (2/294 ، رقم 2310) ، والترمذي (5/336 ، رقم     3182) ، والنسائي (7/89 ، رقم 4013).** ندا: أي شريكا. قال العلامة عبد المحسن بن حمد العباد البدر في "شرح تطهير الإعتقاد": الشرك بالله عبادة غير الله معه، وهو أعظمُ ذنب عُصي الله به، وهو الذنب الذي لا يغفره الله، قال الله عزَّ وجلَّ: "إِنَّ     اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن     يَشَاء" في آيتين من سورة النساء، وهو الذنب الذي يُخلَّد صاحبُه في النار أبد الآباد، ولا سبيل له للخروج منها وقد كثرت نصوص الكتاب والسنة في النهي عن الشرك والتحذير منه وبيان خطره، بل جاءت النصوص في سدِّ الذرائع التي تؤدِّي إليه، من ذلك البناء على القبور وتعظيمها واتِّخاذها مساجد، وقد تواترت الأحاديث في ذلك عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه إعلام الموقعين (3/151) في الوجوه التسعة والتسعين التي أوردها في سدِّ الذرائع قال: ((الوجه الثالث عشر: أنَّ النَّبيَّّ صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن بناء المساجد على القبور ولَعَن مَن فعل ذلك، ونهى عن تجصيص القبور وتشريفها واتِّخاذها مساجد، وعن الصلاة إليها وعندها، وعن إيقاد المصابيح عليها، وأمر بتسويتها، ونهى عن اتِّخاذها عيداً، وعن شدِّ الرحال إليها؛ لئلاَّ يكون ذلك ذريعةً إلى اتِّخاذها أوثاناً والإشراك بها، وحرم ذلك على مَن قصده ومن لم يقصده، بل قصد خلافه سدًّا للذريعة)).*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 1 ] حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا أبو عوانة عن سماك بن حرب ح وحدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن إسرائيل عن سماك عن مصعب بن سعد عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا تقبل صلاة بغير طهور ولا صدقة من غلول قال هناد في حديثه الا بطهور قال أبو عيسى هذا الحديث أصح شيء في هذا الباب وأحسن وفي الباب عن أبي المليح عن أبيه وأبي هريرة وأنس وأبو المليح بن أسامة اسمه عامر ويقال زيد بن أسامة بن عمير الهذلي 
*
 *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 2 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن بن عيسى القزاز حدثنا مالك بن أنس ح وحدثنا قتيبة عن مالك عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا توضأ العبد المسلم أو المؤمن فغسل وجهه خرجت من وجهه كل خطيئة نظر إليها بعينيه مع الماء أو مع آخر قطر الماء أو نحو هذا وإذا غسل يديه خرجت من يديه كل خطيئة بطشتها يداه مع الماء أو مع آخر قطر الماء حتى يخرج نقيا من الذنوب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو حديث مالك عن سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة وأبو صالح والد سهيل هو أبو صالح السمان واسمه ذكوان وأبو هريرة اختلف في اسمه فقالوا عبد شمس وقالوا عبد الله بن عمرو وهكذا قال محمد بن إسماعيل وهو الأصح قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عثمان بن عفان وثوبان والصنابحي وعمرو بن عبسة وسلمان وعبد الله بن عمرو والصنابحي الذي روى عن أبي بكر الصديق ليس له سماع من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واسمه عبد الرحمن بن عسيلة ويكنى أبا عبد الله رحل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقبض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في الطريق وقد روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحاديث والصنابح بن الأعسر الأحمسي صاحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقال له الصنابحي أيضا وإنما حديثه قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إني مكاثر بكم الأمم فلا تقتتلن بعدي >>*
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 3 ] حدثنا قتيبة وهناد ومحمود بن غيلان قالوا حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان ح وحدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا سفيان عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن محمد بن الحنفية عن علي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال مفتاح الصلاة الطهور وتحريمها التكبير وتحليلها التسليم قال أبو عيسى هذا الحديث أصح شيء في هذا الباب وأحسن وعبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل هو صدوق وقد تكلم فيه بعض أهل العلم من قبل حفظه قال أبو عيسى وسمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يقول كان أحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق بن إبراهيم والحميدي يحتجون بحديث عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل قال محمد وهو مقارب الحديث قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن جابر وأبي سعيد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 4 ]* *حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن زنجويه البغدادي وغير واحد قال حدثنا الحسين بن محمد حدثنا سليمان بن قرم عن أبي يحيى القتات عن مجاهد عن جابر بن عبد الله رضى الله تعالى عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *مفتاح الجنة الصلاة ومفتاح الصلاة الوضوء*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى     الْأَشْعَرِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ     عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَيَطَّلِعُ فِي لَيْلَةِ النِّصْفِ مِنْ     شَعْبَانَ فَيَغْفِرُ لِجَمِيعِ خَلْقِهِ إِلَّا لِمُشْرِكٍ أَوْ مُشَاحِنٍ".    * *أخرجه ابن ماجه (رقم 1390) وحسنه الألباني في     "المشكاة" ( 1306 - 1307 ).** قال العلامة السندي في "شرح سنن ابن ماجه":     قَوْله ( أَوْ مُشَاحِن ) فِي النِّهَايَة هُوَ الْمُعَادِي قَالَ     الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ أَرَادَ بِهِ صَاحِب الْبِدْعَة الْمُفَارِق لِجَمَاعَةِ     الْأُمَّة وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِي لَعَلَّ الْمُرَاد ذَمّ الْبِغْضَة الَّتِي     تَقَع بَيْن الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ قِبَل النَّفْس الْأَمَارَة بِالسُّوءِ لَا     لِلدِّينِ فَلَا يَأْمَن أَحَدهمْ أَذَى صَاحِبه مِنْ يَده وَلِسَانه لِأَنَّ     ذَلِكَ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْقِتَال وَمَا يُنْهَى عَنْهُ.*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 5 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة وهناد قالا حدثنا وكيع عن شعبة عن عبد العزيز بن صهيب عن أنس بن مالك قال* *كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل الخلاء قال اللهم إني أعوذ بك قال شعبة وقد قال مرة أخرى أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبيث أو الخبث والخبائث قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن علي وزيد بن أرقم وجابر وابن مسعود قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس أصح شيء في هذا الباب وأحسن وحديث زيد بن أرقم في إسناده اضطراب روى هشام الدستوائي وسعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة فقال سعيد عن القاسم بن عوف الشيباني عن زيد بن أرقم وقال هشام الدستوائي عن قتادة عن زيد بن أرقم ورواه شعبة ومعمر عن قتادة عن النضر بن أنس فقال شعبة عن زيد بن أرقم وقال معمر عن النضر بن أنس عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى سألت محمدا عن هذا فقال يحتمل أن يكون قتادة روى عنهما جميعا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 6 ] أخبرنا أحمد بن عبدة الضبي البصري حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن عبد العزيز بن صهيب عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دخل الخلاء قال اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الخبث والخبائث قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 7 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل حدثنا مالك بن إسماعيل عن إسرائيل بن يونس عن يوسف بن أبي بردة عن أبيه عن عائشة رضى الله تعالى عنها قالت* *كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خرج من الخلاء قال غفرانك قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث إسرائيل عن يوسف أبي بردة وأبو بردة بن أبي موسى اسمه عامر بن عبد الله بن قيس الأشعري ولا نعرف في هذا الباب إلا حديث عائشة رضى الله تعالى عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 
*


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 8 ]* *حدثنا سعيد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن عطاء بن يزيد الليثي عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *إذا أتيتم الغائط فلا تستقبلوا القبلة بغائط ولا بول ولا تستدبروها ولكن شرقوا أو غربوا فقال أبو أيوب فقدمنا الشام فوجدنا مراحيض قد بنيت مستقبل القبلة فننحرف عنها ونستغفر الله قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن الحارث بن جزء الزبيدي ومعقل بن أبي الهيثم ويقال معقل بن أبي معقل وأبي أمامة وأبي هريرة وسهل بن حنيف قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي أيوب أحسن شيء في هذا الباب وأصح وأبو أيوب اسمه خالد بن زيد والزهري أسمه محمد بن مسلم بن عبيد الله بن شهاب الزهري وكنيته أبو بكر قال أبو الوليد المكي قال أبو عبد الله محمد بن إدريس الشافعي إنما معنى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تستقبلوا القبلة بغائط ولا ببول ولا تستدبروها إنما هذا في الفيافي وأما في الكنف المبنية له رخصة في أن يستقبلها وهكذا قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم وقال أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله إنما الرخصة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في استدبار القبلة بغائط أو بول واما استقبال القبلة فلا يستقبلها كأنه لم ير في الصحراء ولا في الكنف أن يستقبل القبلة*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 9 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار ومحمد بن المثنى قالا حدثنا وهب بن جرير حدثنا أبي عن محمد بن إسحاق عن أبان بن صالح عن مجاهد عن جابر بن عبد الله قال* *نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نستقبل القبلة ببول فرأيته قبل أن يقبض بعام يستقبلها وفي الباب عن أبي قتادة وعائشة وعمار بن ياسر قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر في هذا الباب حديث حسن غريب 
*
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 10 ]* *وقد روى هذا الحديث بن لهيعة عن أبي الزبير عن جابر عن أبي قتادة انه* *رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبول مستقبل القبلة حدثنا بذلك قتيبة حدثنا بن لهيعة وحديث جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصح من حديث بن لهيعة وابن لهيعة ضعيف عند أهل الحديث ضعفه يحيى بن سعيد القطان وغيره من قبل حفظه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 11 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن محمد بن يحيى بن حبان عن عمه واسع بن حبان عن بن عمر قال* *رقيت يوما على بيت حفصة فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على حاجته مستقبل الشام مستدبر الكعبة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح 
*
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 12 ]* *حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا شريك عن المقدام بن شريح عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت من حدثكم* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يبول قائما فلا تصدقوه ما كان يبول إلا قاعدا قال وفي الباب عن عمر وبريدة وعبد الرحمن بن حسنة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة أحسن شيء في الباب وأصح وحديث عمر إنما روى من حديث عبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق عن نافع عن بن عمر عن عمر قال رآني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا أبول قائما فقال يا عمر لا تبل قائما فما بلت قائما بعد قال أبو عيسى وإنما رفع هذا الحديث عبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق وهو ضعيف عند أهل الحديث ضعفه أيوب السختياني وتكلم فيه وروى عبيد الله عن نافع عن بن عمر قال قال عمر رضى الله تعالى عنه ما بلت قائما منذ أسلمت وهذا أصح من حديث عبد الكريم وحديث بريدة في هذا غير محفوظ ومعنى النهي عن البول قائما على التأديب لا على التحريم وقد روى عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال أن من الجفاء أن تبول وأنت قائم 
*


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 13 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن حذيفة* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى سباطة قوم فبال عليها قائما فأتيته بوضوء فذهبت لا تأخر عنه فدعاني حتى كنت عند عقبيه فتوضأ ومسح على خفيه قال أبو عيسى وسمعت الجارود يقول سمعت وكيعا يحدث بهذا الحديث عن الأعمش ثم قال وكيع هذا أصح حديث روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسح وسمعت أبا عمار الحسين بن حريث يقول سمعت وكيعا فذكر نحوه قال أبو عيسى وهكذا روى منصور وعبيدة الضبي عن أبي وائل عن حذيفة مثل رواية الأعمش وروى حماد بن أبي سليمان وعاصم بن بهدلة عن أبي وائل عن المغيرة بن شعبة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحديث أبي وائل عن حذيفة أصح وقد رخص قوم من أهل العلم في البول قائما قال أبو عيسى وعبيدة بن عمرو السلماني روى عنه إبراهيم النخعي وعبيدة من كبار التابعين يروى عن عبيدة أنه قال أسلمت قبل وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بسنتين وعبيدة الضبي صاحب إبراهيم هو عبيدة بن معتب الضبي ويكنى أبا عبد الكريم* 
*
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 14 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا عبد السلام بن حرب الملائي عن الأعمش عن أنس قال* *كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد الحاجة لم يرفع ثوبه حتى يدنو من الأرض قال أبو عيسى هكذا روى محمد بن ربيعة عن الأعمش عن أنس هذا الحديث وروى وكيع وأبو يحيى الحماني عن الأعمش قال قال بن عمر كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد الحاجة لم يرفع ثوبه حتى يدنو من الأرض وكلا الحديثين مرسل ويقال لم يسمع الأعمش من أنس ولا من أحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد نظر إلى أنس بن مالك قال رأيته يصلي فذكر عنه حكاية في الصلاة والأعمش اسمه سليمان بن مهران أبو محمد الكاهلي وهو مولى لهم قال الأعمش كان أبي حميلا فورثه مسروق* 
*
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 15 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن أبي عمر المكي حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن معمر عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة عن أبيه* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يمس الرجل ذكره بيمينه وفي هذا الباب عن عائشة وسلمان وأبي هريرة وسهل بن حنيف قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وأبو قتادة الأنصاري اسمه الحارث بن ربعي والعمل على هذا عند عامة أهل العلم كرهوا الاستنجاء باليمين* 

*
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 16 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد قال قيل لسلمان* *قد علمكم نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم كل شيء حتى الخراءة فقال سلمان أجل نهانا أن نستقبل القبلة بغائط أو بول وأن نستنجي باليمين أو أن يستنجي أحدنا بأقل من ثلاثة أحجار أو أن نستنجي برجيع أو بعظم قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عائشة وخزيمة بن ثابت وجابر وخلاد بن السائب عن أبيه قال أبو عيسى وحديث سلمان في هذا الباب حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم رأوا أن الاستنجاء بالحجارة يجزئ وإن لم يستنج بالماء إذا أنقى أثر الغائط والبول وبه يقول الثوري وابن مبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق*   
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 17 ]* *حدثنا هناد وقتيبة قالا حدثنا وكيع عن إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي عبيدة عن عبد الله قال* *خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لحاجته فقال التمس لي ثلاثة أحجار قال فأتيته بحجرين وروثة فأخذ الحجرين وألقى الروثة وقال إنها ركس قال أبو عيسى وهكذا روى قيس بن الربيع هذا الحديث عن أبي إسحاق عن عبيدة عن عبد الله نحو حديث إسرائيل وروى معمر وعمار بن رزيق عن أبي إسحاق عن علقمة عن عبد الله وروى زهير عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود عن أبيه الأسود بن يزيد عن عبد الله وروى زكريا بن أبي زائدة عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد عن الأسود بن يزيد عن عبد الله وهذا حديث فيه اضطراب حدثنا محمد بن بشار العبدي حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة قال سألت أبا عبيدة بن عبد الله هل تذكر من عبد الله شيئا قال لا قال أبو عيسى سألت عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أي الروايات في هذا الحديث عن أبي إسحاق أصح فلم يقض فيه بشيء وسألت محمدا عن هذا فلم يقض فيه بشيء وكأنه رأى حديث زهير عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود عن أبيه عن عبد الله أشبه ووضعه في كتاب الجامع قال أبو عيسى وأصح شيء في هذا عندي حديث إسرائيل وقيس عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي عبيدة عن عبد الله لأن إسرائيل أثبت وأحفظ لحديث أبي إسحاق من هؤلاء وتابعه على ذلك قيس بن الربيع قال أبو عيسى وسمعت أبا موسى محمد بن المثنى يقول سمعت عبد الرحمن بن مهدي يقول ما فاتني الذي فاتني من حديث سفيان الثوري عن أبي إسحاق إلا لما اتكلت به على إسرائيل لأنه كان يأتي به أتم قال أبو عيسى وزهير في أبي إسحاق ليس بذاك لأن سماعه منه بآخره قال وسمعت أحمد بن الحسن الترمذي يقول سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول إذا سمعت الحديث عن زائدة وزهير فلا تبالي أن لا تسمعه من غيرهما الا حديث أبي إسحاق وأبو إسحاق اسمه عمرو بن عبد الله السبيعي الهمداني وأبو عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود لم يسمع من أبيه ولا يعرف اسمه* 
*
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي 
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 18 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا حفص بن غياث عن داود بن أبي هند عن الشعبي عن علقمة عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *لا تستنجوا بالروث ولا بالعظام فإنه زاد إخوانكم من الجن وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وسلمان وجابر وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى وقد روى هذا الحديث إسماعيل بن إبراهيم وغيره عن داود بن أبي هند عن الشعبي عن علقمة عن عبد الله أنه كان مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة الجن الحديث بطوله فقال الشعبي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا تستنجوا بالروث ولا بالعظام فإنه زاد إخوانكم من الجن وكأن رواية إسماعيل أصح من رواية حفص بن غياث والعمل على هذا الحديث عند أهل العلم وفي الباب عن جابر وابن عمر رضى الله تعالى عنهما* 
*
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي
*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 19 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة ومحمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب البصري قالا حدثنا أبو عوانة عن قتادة عن معاذة عن عائشة قالت* *مرن أزواجكن أن يستطيبوا بالماء فإني أستحيهم فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفعله وفي الباب عن جرير بن عبد الله البجلي وأنس وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وعليه العمل عند أهل العلم يختارون الاستنجاء بالماء وإن كان الاستنجاء بالحجارة يجزئ عندهم فإنهم استحبوا الاستنجاء بالماء ورأوه أفضل وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 
*
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي

* * [ 20 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن المغيرة بن شعبة قال* *كنت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حاجته فأبعد في المذهب قال وفي الباب عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي قراد وأبي قتادة وجابر ويحيى بن عبيد عن أبيه وأبي موسى وابن عباس وبلال بن الحرث قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح ويروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه كان يرتاد لبوله مكانا كما يرتاد منزلا وأبو سلمة اسمه عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف الزهري 
*

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 21 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر وأحمد بن محمد بن موسى مردويه قالا أخبرنا عبد الله بن المبارك عن معمر عن أشعث بن عبد الله عن الحسن عن عبد الله بن مغفل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يبول الرجل في مستحمه وقال إن عامة الوسواس منه قال وفي الباب عن رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه مرفوعا إلا من حديث أشعث بن عبد الله ويقال له أشعث الأعمى وقد كره قوم من أهل العلم البول في المغتسل وقالوا عامة الوسواس منه ورخص فيه بعض أهل العلم منهم بن سيرين وقيل له أنه يقال إن عامة الوسواس منه فقال ربنا الله لا شريك له وقال بن المبارك قد وسع في البول في المغتسل إذا جرى فيه الماء قال أبو عيسى حدثنا بذلك أحمد بن عبدة الأملي عن حبان عن عبد الله بن المبارك* 
*
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

[ 22 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة قال أبو عيسى وقد روى هذا الحديث محمد بن إسحاق عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن سلمة عن زيد بن خالد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحديث أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة وزيد بن خالد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلاهما عندي صحيح لأنه قد روى من غير وجه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث وحديث أبي هريرة إنما صح لأنه قد روى من غير وجه واما محمد بن إسماعيل فزعم أن حديث أبي سلمة عن زيد بن خالد أصح قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أبي بكر الصديق وعلي وعائشة وابن عباس وحذيفة وزيد بن خالد وأنس وعبد الله بن عمرو وابن عمر وأم حبيبة وأبي أمامة وأبي أيوب وتمام بن عباس وعبد الله بن حنظلة وأم سلمة وواثلة بن الأسقع وأبي موسى 


الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي 1

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 23 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان عن محمد بن إسحاق عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن أبي سلمة عن زيد بن خالد الجهني قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة ولأخرت صلاة العشاء إلى ثلث الليل قال فكان زيد بن خالد يشهد الصلوات في المسجد وسواكه على أذنه موضع القلم من أذن الكاتب لا يقوم إلى الصلاة إلا استن ثم رده إلى موضعه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*   
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 24 ] حدثنا أبو الوليد أحمد بكار الدمشقي يقال هو من ولد بسر بن أرطاة صاحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم عن الأوزاعي عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب وأبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا استيقظ أحدكم من الليل فلا يدخل يده في الإناء حتى يفرغ عليها مرتين أو ثلاثا فإنه لا يدري أين باتت يده وفي الباب عن بن عمر وجابر وعائشة قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح قال الشافعي وأحب لكل من استيقظ من النوم قائلة كانت أو غيرها ان لا يدخل يده في وضوئه حتى يغسلها فإن أدخل يده قبل أن يغسلها كرهت ذلك له ولم يفسد ذلك الماء إذا لم يكن على يده نجاسة وقال أحمد بن حنبل إذا استيقظ من النوم من الليل فأدخل يده في وضوئه قبل أن يغسلها فأعجب إلي أن يهريق الماء وقال إسحاق إذا استيقظ من النوم بالليل أو بالنهار فلا يدخل يده في وضوئه حتى يغسلها*   *
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي 1*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 25 ]* *حدثنا نصر بن علي الجهضمي وبشر بن معاذ العقدي قالا حدثنا بشر بن المفضل عن عبد الرحمن بن حرملة عن أبي ثفال المري عن رباح بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي سفيان بن حويطب عن جدته عن أبيها قالت سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول* *لا وضوء لمن لم يذكر اسم الله عليه قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأبي سعيد وأبي هريرة وسهل بن سعد وأنس قال أبو عيسى قال أحمد بن حنبل لا أعلم في هذا الباب حديثا له إسناد جيد وقال إسحاق إن ترك التسمية عامدا أعاد الوضوء وإن كان ناسيا أو متأولا أجزأه قال محمد بن إسماعيل أحسن شيء في هذا الباب حديث رباح بن عبد الرحمن قال أبو عيسى ورباح بن عبد الرحمن عن جدته عن أبيها وأبوها سعيد بن زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل وأبو ثفال المري اسمه ثمامة بن حصين ورباح بن عبد الرحمن هو أبو بكر بن حويطب منهم من روى هذا الحديث فقال عن أبي بكر بن حويطب فنسبه إلى جده*   
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 27 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا حماد بن زيد وجرير عن منصور عن هلال بن يساف عن سلمة بن قيس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *إذا توضأت فانتثر وإذا استجمرت فأوتر قال وفي الباب عن عثمان ولقيط بن صبرة وابن عباس والمقدام بن معدي كرب ووائل بن حجر وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث سلمة بن قيس حديث حسن صحيح واختلف أهل العلم فيمن ترك المضمضة والاستنشاق فقالت طائفة منهم إذا تركهما في الوضوء حتى صلى أعاد الصلاة ورأوا ذلك في الوضوء والجنابة سواء وبه يقول بن أبي ليلى وعبد الله بن المبارك وأحمد وإسحاق وقال أحمد الاستنشاق أوكد من المضمضة قال أبو عيسى وقالت طائفة من أهل العلم يعيد في الجنابة ولا يعيد في الوضوء وهو قول سفيان الثوري وبعض أهل الكوفة وقالت طائفة لا يعيد في الوضوء ولا في الجنابة لأنهما سنة من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تجب الإعادة على من تركهما في الوضوء ولا في الجنابة وهو قول مالك والشافعي في أخرة*   
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 28 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا إبراهيم بن موسى الرازي حدثنا خالد بن عبد الله عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن زيد قال رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مضمض واستنشق من كف واحد فعل ذلك ثلاثا قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عباس قال أبو عيسى وحديث عبد الله بن زيد حسن غريب وقد روى مالك وابن عيينة وغير واحد هذا الحديث عن عمرو بن يحيى ولم يذكروا هذا الحرف أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مضمض واستنشق من كف واحد وإنما ذكره خالد بن عبد الله وخالد بن عبد الله ثقة حافظ عند أهل الحديث وقال بعض أهل العلم المضمضة والاستنشاق من كف واحد يجزئ وقال بعضهم تفريقهما أحب إلينا وقال الشافعي إن جمعهما في كف واحد فهو جائز وإن فرقهما فهو أحب إلينا*  *[ 29 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الكريم بن أبي المخارق أبي أمية عن حسان بن بلال قال رأيت عمار بن ياسر توضأ فخلل لحيته فقيل له أو قال فقلت له أتخلل لحيتك قال وما يمنعني ولقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخلل لحيته*   
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 30 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن حسان بن بلال عن عمار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *مثله قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عثمان وعائشة وأم سلمة وأنس وابن أبي أوفى وأبي أيوب قال أبو عيسى وسمعت إسحاق بن منصور يقول قال أحمد بن حنبل قال بن عيينة لم يسمع عبد الكريم من حسان بن بلال حديث التخليل وقال محمد بن إسماعيل أصح شيء في هذا الباب حديث عامر بن شقيق عن أبي وائل عن عثمان قال أبو عيسى وقال بهذا أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم رأوا تخليل اللحية وبه يقول الشافعي وقال أحمد إن سها عن تخليل اللحية فهو جائز وقال إسحاق إن تركه ناسيا أو متأولا أجزأه وإن تركه عامدا أعاد*   
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 31 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن إسرائيل عن عامر بن شقيق عن أبي وائل عن عثمان بن عفان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخلل لحيته قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*   
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الاول من رمضان*


*[ 32 ]* *حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن بن عيسى القزاز حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن زيد* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مسح رأسه بيديه فأقبل بهما وأدبر بدأ بمقدم رأسه ثم ذهب بهما إلى قفاه ثم ردهما حتى رجع إلى المكان الذي بدأ منه ثم غسل رجليه قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن معاوية والمقدام بن معدي كرب وعائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن زيد أصح شيء في الباب وأحسن وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الاول من رمضان

*   * [ 33 ] حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا بشر بن المفضل عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن الربيع بنت معوذ بن عفراء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مسح برأسه مرتين بدأ بمؤخر رأسه ثم بمقدمة وبأذنيه كلتيهما ظهورهما وبطونهما قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وحديث عبد الله بن زيد أصح من هذا وأجود إسنادا وقد ذهب بعض أهل الكوفة إلى هذا الحديث منهم وكيع بن الجراح* 
  *
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الاول من رمضان*
* [ 34 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا بكر بن مضر عن بن عجلان عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن الربيع بنت معوذ بن عفراء أنها رأت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ قالت مسح رأسه ومسح ما أقبل منه وما أدبر وصدغيه وأذنيه مرة واحدة قال وفي الباب عن علي وجد طلحة بن مصرف بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى وحديث الربيع حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى من غير وجه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه مسح برأسه مرة والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم وبه يقول جعفر بن محمد وسفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق رأوا مسح الرأس مرة واحدة حدثنا محمد بن منصور المكي قال سمعت سفيان بن عيينة يقول سألت جعفر بن محمد عن مسح الرأس أيجزى مرة فقال إي والله* 
*
 الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الاول من رمضان*  * [ 35 ]* *حدثنا علي بن خشرم أخبرنا عبد الله بن وهب حدثنا عمرو بن الحرث عن حبان بن واسع عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن زيد أنه* *رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ وأنه مسح رأسه بماء غير فضل يديه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وروى بن لهيعة هذا الحديث عن حبان بن واسع عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن زيد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ وأنه مسح رأسه بماء غير فضل يديه ورواية عمرو بن الحرث عن حبان أصح لأنه قد روى من غير وجه هذا الحديث عن عبد الله بن زيد وغيره أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ لرأسه ماء جديدا والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم رأوا أن يأخذ لرأسه ماء جديدا*

*
 الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الاول من رمضان*  *[ 36 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبد الله بن إدريس عن محمد بن عجلان عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مسح برأسه وأذنيه ظاهرهما وباطنهما قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن الربيع قال أبو عيسى وحديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم يرون مسح الأذنين ظهورهما وبطونهما* 
*  الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الثاني من رمضان

* *[ 37 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن سنان بن ربيعة عن شهر بن حوشب عن أبي أمامة قال* *توضأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فغسل وجهه ثلاثا ويديه ثلاثا ومسح برأسه وقال الأذنان من الرأس قال أبو عيسى قال قتيبة قال حماد لا أدري هذا من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو من قول أبي أمامة قال وفي الباب عن أنس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن ليس إسناده بذاك القائم والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم أن الأذنين من الرأس وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم ما أقبل من الأذنين فمن الوجه وما أدبر فمن الرأس قال إسحاق وأختار أن يمسح مقدمهما مع الوجه ومؤخرهما مع رأسه وقال الشافعي هما سنة على حيالهما يمسحهما بماء جديد* 

  
  *
الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الثاني من رمضان

* *[ 38 ] حدثنا قتيبة وهناد قالا حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن أبي هاشم عن عاصم بن لقيط بن صبرة عن أبيه قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا توضأت فخلل الأصابع قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس والمستورد وهو بن شداد الفهري وأبي أيوب الأنصاري قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أنه يخلل أصابع رجليه في الوضوء وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقال إسحاق يخلل أصابع يديه ورجليه في الوضوء وأبو هاشم اسمه إسماعيل بن كثير المكي* 

* الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الثاني من رمضان

* * [ 39 ]* *حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعيد هو الجوهري حدثنا سعد بن عبد الحميد بن جعفر حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد عن موسى بن عقبة عن صالح مولى التوأمة عن بن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *إذا توضأت فخلل بين أصابع يديك ورجليك قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب*  
* الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الثاني من رمضان

*  * [ 40 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا بن لهيعة عن يزيد بن عمرو عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي عن المستورد بن شداد الفهري قال* *رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا توضأ دلك أصابع رجليه بخنصره قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث بن لهيعة* 
 
* الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الثاني من رمضان

* *[ 41 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة قال حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *ويل للأعقاب من النار قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو وعائشة وجابر وعبد الله بن الحرث هو بن جزء الزبيدي ومعيقيب وخالد بن الوليد وشرحبيل بن حسنة وعمرو بن العاص ويزيد بن أبي سفيان قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال ويل للأعقاب وبطون الأقدام من النار قال وفقه هذا الحديث أنه لا يجوز المسح على القدمين إذا لم يكن عليهما خفان أو جوربان* 

* الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الثالث من رمضان*

*[ 42 ]* *حدثنا أبو كريب وهناد وقتيبة قالوا حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان ح قال وحدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد قال حدثنا سفيان عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن بن عباس* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ مرة مرة قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عمر وجابر وبريدة وأبي رافع وابن الفاكه قال أبو عيسى وحديث بن عباس أحسن شيء في هذا الباب وأصح وروى رشدين بن سعد وغيره هذا الحديث عن الضحاك بن شرحبيل عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن عمر بن الخطاب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ مرة مرة قال وليس هذا بشيء والصحيح ما روى بن عجلان وهشام بن سعد وسفيان الثوري وعبد العزيز بن محمد عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*  
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الثالث من رمضان*

*[ 43 ]* *حدثنا أبو كريب ومحمد بن رافع قالا حدثنا زيد بن حباب عن عبد الرحمن بن ثابت بن ثوبان قال حدثني عبد الله بن الفضل عن عبد الرحمن بن هرمز هو الأعرج عن أبي هريرة* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ مرتين مرتين قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن جابر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث بن ثوبان عن عبد الله بن الفضل وهو إسناد حسن صحيح قال أبو عيسى وقد روى همام عن عامر الأحول عن عطاء عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ ثلاثا ثلاثا* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## oo7

[frame="4 80"]*1- من صحيح البخارى*
*حدثنا يحيى بن بكير: حدثنا الليث، عن عقيل، عن ابن شهاب: أخبرني عروة: أن عائشة رضي الله عنها أخبرته:
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج ليلة من جوف الليل، فصلى في المسجد، وصلى رجال بصلاته، فأصبح الناس فتحدثوا، فاجتمع أكثر منهم فصلوا معه، فأصبح الناس فتحدثوا، فكثر أهل المسجد من الليلة الثالثة، فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فصلى فصلوا بصلاته، فلما كانت الليلة الرابعة عجز المسجد عن أهله، حتى خرج لصلاة الصبح، فلما قضى الفجر أقبل على الناس، فتشهد، ثم قال: (أما بعد، فإنه لم يخف علي مكانكم، ولكني خشيت أن تفرض عليكم فتعجزوا عنها). فتوفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والأمر على ذلك.*
[/frame]

----------


## oo7

[frame="4 80"]2- من سنن ابن ماجه
حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة. حدثنا أبو معاوية ووكيع، عن الأعمش، عن أبي صالح، عن أبي هريرة؛ قال:
- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((كل عمل ابن آدم يضاعف. الحسنة بعشر أمثالها، إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى ما شاء الله. يقول الله: إلا الصوم، فإنه لي، وأنا أجزي به. يدع شهوته من أجلي. للصائم فرحتان: فرحة عند فطره، وفرحة عند لقاء ربه. ولخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك))[/frame]

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الثالث من رمضان*


* [ 44 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن سفيان عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي حية عن علي* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ ثلاثا ثلاثا قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عثمان وعائشة والربيع وابن عمر وأبي أمامة وأبي رافع وعبد الله بن عمرو ومعاوية وأبي هريرة وجابر وعبد الله بن زيد وأبي بن كعب قال أبو عيسى حديث علي أحسن شيء في هذا الباب وأصح لأنه قد روى من غير وجه عن علي رضوان الله عليه والعمل على هذا عند عامة أهل العلم أن الوضوء يجزئ مرة مرة ومرتين أفضل وأفضله ثلاث وليس بعده شيء وقال بن المبارك لا آمن إذا زاد في الوضوء على الثلاث أن يأثم وقال أحمد وإسحاق لا يزيد على الثلاث إلا رجل مبتلى* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الثالث من رمضان*


*[ 45 ]* *حدثنا إسماعيل بن موسى الفزاري حدثنا شريك عن ثابت بن أبي صفية قال قلت لأبي جعفر حدثك جابر* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ مرة مرة ومرتين مرتين وثلاثا ثلاثا قال نعم قال أبو عيسى وروى وكيع هذا الحديث عن ثابت بن أبي صفية قال قلت لأبي جعفر حدثك جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ مرة مرة قال نعم وحدثنا بذلك هناد وقتيبة قالا حدثنا وكيع عن ثابت بن أبي صفية قال أبو عيسى وهذا أصح من حديث شريك لأنه قد روى من غير وجه هذا ثابت نحو رواية وكيع وشريك كثير الغلط وثابت بن أبي صفية هو أبو حمزة الثمالي* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الثالث من رمضان*




*[ 47 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن زيد* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ فغسل وجهه ثلاثا وغسل يديه مرتين مرتين ومسح برأسه وغسل رجليه مرتين قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد ذكر في غير حديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ بعض وضوئه مرة وبعضه ثلاثا وقد رخص بعض أهل العلم في ذلك لم يروا بأسا أن يتوضأ الرجل بعض وضوئه ثلاثا وبعضه مرتين أو مرة* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الرابع من رمضان*



*[ 48 ]* *حدثنا هناد وقتيبة قالا حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي حية قال* *رأيت عليا توضأ فغسل كفيه حتى أنقاهما ثم مضمض ثلاثا وأستنشق ثلاثا وغسل وجهه ثلاثا وذراعيه ثلاثا ومسح برأسه مرة ثم غسل قدميه إلى الكعبين ثم قام فأخذ فضل طهوره فشربه وهو قائم ثم قال أحببت أن أريكم كيف كان طهور رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عثمان وعبد الله بن زيد وابن عباس وعبد الله بن عمرو والربيع وعبد الله بن أنيس وعائشة رضوان الله عليهم* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الرابع من رمضان*


* [ 49 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة وهناد قالا حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد خير ذكر عن علي* *مثل حديث أبي حية إلا أن عبد خير قال كان إذا فرغ من طهوره أخذ من فضل طهوره بكفه فشربه قال أبو عيسى حديث علي رواه أبو إسحاق الهمداني عن أبي حية وعبد خير والحارث عن علي وقد رواه زائدة بن قدامة وغير واحد عن خالد بن علقمة عن عبد خير عن علي رضى الله تعالى عنه حديث الوضوء بطوله وهذا حديث حسن صحيح قال وروى شعبة هذا الحديث عن خالد بن علقمة فأخطأ في اسمه واسم أبيه فقال مالك بن عرفطة عن عبد خير عن علي قال وروى عن أبي عوانة عن خالد بن علقمة عن عبد خير عن علي قال وروى عنه عن مالك بن عرفطة مثل رواية شعبة والصحيح خالد بن علقمة* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## oo7

[frame="4 80"]من صحيح ابن حبان
أخبرنا أبو خليفة قال حدثنا القعنبي عن مالك عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا اغتسل من الجنابة بدأ فغسل يديه ثم توضأ كما يتوضأ للصلاة ثم يدخل أصابعه في الماء فيخلل بها أصول شعره ثم يصب على رأسه ثلاث غرفات بيده ثم يفيض الماء على سائر جسده [/frame]

----------


## oo7

[frame="4 80"]من صحيح ابن حبان
أخبرنا حامد بن محمد بن شعيب قال حدثنا منصور بن أبي مزاحم قال حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن عاصم بن سليمان عن أبي المتوكل عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا مس أحدكم المرأة فأراد أن يعود فليتوضأ[/frame]

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الرابع من رمضان*


* [ 50 ] حدثنا نصر بن علي الجهضمي وأحمد بن أبي عبيد الله السليمي البصري قالا حدثنا أبو قتيبة سلم بن قتيبة عن الحسن بن علي الهاشمي عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال جاءني جبريل فقال يا محمد إذا توضأت فانتضح قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب قال وسمعت محمدا يقول الحسن بن الهاشمي منكر الحديث قال وفي الباب عن أبي الحكم بن سفيان وابن عباس وزيد بن حارثة وأبي سعيد الخدري وقال بعضهم سفيان بن الحكم أو الحكم بن سفيان واضطربوا في هذا الحديث* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الرابع من رمضان*



* [ 52 ]* *وحدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن العلاء نحوه وقال قتيبة* *في حديثه فذلكم الرباط فذلكم الرباط فذلكم الرباط ثلاثا قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن علي وعبد الله بن عمرو وابن عباس وعبيدة ويقال عبيدة بن عمرو وعائشة وعبد الرحمن بن عائش الحضرمي وأنس قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي هريرة في هذا الباب حديث حسن صحيح والعلاء بن عبد الرحمن هو بن يعقوب الجهني الحرقي وهو ثقة عند أهل الحديث* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الرابع من رمضان*

* [ 53 ]* *حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع بن الجراح حدثنا عبد الله بن وهب عن زيد بن حباب عن أبي معاذ عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة قالت* *كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرقة ينشف بها بعد الوضوء قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة ليس بالقائم ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب شيء وأبو معاذ يقولون هو سليمان بن أرقم وهو ضعيف عند أهل الحديث قال وفي الباب عن معاذ بن جبل* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الخامس من رمضان*


 *[ 54 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا رشدين بن سعد عن عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم عن عتبة بن حميد عن عبادة بن نسي عن عبد الرحمن بن غنم عن معاذ بن جبل قال رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا توضأ مسح وجهه بطرف ثوبه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب وإسناده ضعيف ورشدين بن سعد وعبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم الإفريقي يضعفان في الحديث وقد رخص قوم من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم في التمندل بعد الوضوء ومن كرهه إنما كرهه من قبل أنه قيل إن الوضوء يوزن وروى ذلك عن سعيد بن المسيب والزهري حدثنا محمد بن حميد الرازي حدثنا جرير قال حدثنيه علي بن مجاهد عنى وهو عندي ثقة عن ثعلبة عن الزهري قال إنما كره المنديل بعد الوضوء لأن الوضوء يوزن* 
 *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## oo7

من سنن الترمذى

حدثنا قتيبة أخبرنا الليث عن ابن شهاب عن أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام قال: 
- "أخبرتني عائشة وأم سلمة زوجا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدركه الفجر وهو جنب من أهله ثم يغتسل فيصوم". قال أبو عيسى: حديث عائشة وأم سلمة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم وهو قول سفيان والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقد قال قوم من التابعين: إذا أصبح جنبا يقضي ذلك اليوم. والقول الأول أصح.

----------


## oo7

من سنن الترمذى
حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع. أخبرنا حفص بن غياث، عن الحجاج، عن مكحول، عن أبي الشمال، عن أبي أيوب قال: 
- قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "أربع من سنن المرسلين: الحياء والتعطر والسواك والنكاح". 
وفي الباب عن عثمان وثوبان وابن مسعود وعائشة وعبد الله بن عمرو وجابر وعكاف. حديث أبي أيوب حديث حسن غريب.

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الخامس من رمضان*


 *[ 55 ]* *حدثنا جعفر بن محمد بن عمران الثعلبي الكوفي حدثنا زيد بن حباب عن معاوية بن صالح عن ربيعة بن زيد الدمشقي عن أبي إدريس الخولاني وأبي عثمان عن عمر بن الخطاب قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *من توضأ فأحسن الوضوء ثم قال أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله اللهم اجعلني من التوابين واجعلني من المتطهرين فتحت له ثمانية أبواب الجنة يدخل من أيها شاء قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أنس وعقبة بن عامر قال أبو عيسى حديث عمر قد خولف زيد بن حباب في هذا الحديث قال وروى عبد الله بن صالح وغيره عن معاوية بن صالح عن ربيعة بن يزيد عن أبي إدريس عن عقبة بن عامر عن عمر وعن ربيعة عن أبي عثمان عن جبير بن نفير عن عمر وهذا حديث في إسناده اضطراب ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب كبير شيء قال محمد وأبو إدريس لم يسمع من عمر شيئا*
 *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الخامس من رمضان*

*[ 56 ]* *حدثنا أحمد بن منيع وعلي بن حجر قالا حدثنا إسماعيل بن علية عن أبي ريحانة عن سفينة* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتوضأ بالمد ويغتسل بالصاع قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وجابر وأنس بن مالك قال أبو عيسى حديث سفينة حديث حسن صحيح وأبو ريحانة اسمه عبد الله بن مطر وهكذا رأى بعض أهل العلم الوضوء بالمد والغسل بالصاع وقال الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق ليس معنى هذا الحديث على التوقيت أنه لا يجوز أكثر منه ولا أقل منه وهو قدر ما يكفي* 

 
 *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الخامس من رمضان*

* [ 57 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي حدثنا خارجة بن مصعب عن يونس بن عبيد عن الحسن عن عتي بن ضمرة السعدي عن أبي بن كعب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *إن للوضوء شيطانا يقال له الولهان فاتقوا وسواس الماء قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو وعبد الله بن مغفل قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي بن كعب حديث غريب وليس إسناده بالقوي والصحيح عند أهل الحديث لأنا لا نعلم أحدا أسنده غير خارجة وقد روى هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن الحسن قوله ولا يصح في هذا الباب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء وخارجة ليس بالقوي عند أصحابنا وضعفه بن مبارك* 
 
 *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الخامس من رمضان*

*[ 58 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن حميد الرازي حدثنا سلمة بن الفضل عن محمد بن إسحاق عن حميد عن أنس* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتوضأ لكل صلاة طاهرا أو غير طاهر قال قلت لأنس فكيف كنتم تصنعون أنتم قال كنا نتوضأ وضوءا واحدا قال أبو عيسى وحديث حميد عن أنس حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه والمشهور عند أهل الحديث حديث عمرو بن عامر الأنصاري عن أنس وقد كان بعض أهل العلم يرى الوضوء لكل صلاة استحبابا لا على الوجوب* 

 
 *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم السادس من رمضان*


* [ 59 ]* *وقد روى في حديث عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال* *من توضأ على طهر كتب الله له به عشر حسنات قال وروى هذا الحديث الأفريقي عن أبي غطيف عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا بذلك الحسين بن حريث المروزي حدثنا محمد بن يزيد الواسطي عن الإفريقي وهو إسناد ضعيف قال علي بن المديني قال يحيى بن سعيد القطان ذكر لهشام بن عروة هذا الحديث فقال هذا إسناد مشرقي قال سمعت أحمد بن الحسن يقول سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول ما رأيت بعيني مثل يحيى بن سعيد القطان* 

 
 *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم السادس من رمضان


[ 60 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد وعبد الرحمن هو بن مهدي قالا حدثنا سفيان بن سعيد عن عمرو بن عامر الأنصاري قال سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ عند كل صلاة قلت فأنتم ما كنتم تصنعون قال كنا نصلي الصلوات كلها بوضوء واحد ما لم نحدث قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وحديث حميد عن أنس حديث جيد غريب حسن


* *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم السادس من رمضان



* *[ 61 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن سفيان عن علقمة بن مرثد عن سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه قال* *كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوضأ لكل صلاة فلما كان عام الفتح صلى الصلوات كلها بوضوء واحد ومسح على خفيه فقال عمر إنك فعلت شيئا لم تكن فعلته قال عمدا فعلته قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وروى هذا الحديث علي بن قادم عن سفيان الثوري وزاد فيه توضأ مرة مرة قال وروى سفيان الثوري هذا الحديث أيضا عن محارب بن دثار عن سليمان بن بريدة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتوضأ لكل صلاة ورواه وكيع عن سفيان عن محارب عن سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه قال ورواه عبد الرحمن بن مهدي وغيره عن سفيان عن محارب بن دثار عن سليمان بن بريدة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا وهذا أصح من حديث وكيع والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم انه يصلي الصلوات بوضوء واحد ما لم يحدث وكان بعضهم يتوضأ لكل صلاة استحبابا وإرادة الفضل ويروى عن الإفريقي عن أبي غطيف عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من توضأ على طهر كتب الله له به عشر حسنات وهذا إسناد ضعيف وفي الباب عن جابر بن عبد الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الظهر والعصر بوضوء واحد* 

*
* *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم السادس من رمضان



* *[ 62 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن أبي الشعثاء عن بن عباس قال حدثتني ميمونة قالت كنت أغتسل* *أنا ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من إناء واحد من الجنابة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول عامة الفقهاء أن لا بأس أن يغتسل الرجل والمرأة من إناء واحد قال وفي الباب عن علي وعائشة وأنس وأم هانئ وأم صبية الجهنية وأم سلمة وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى وأبو الشعثاء اسمه جابر بن زيد* 

*
* *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم السادس من رمضان*


 * [ 63 ]* *حدثنا محمود بن غيلان قال حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن سليمان التيمي عن أبي حاجب عن رجل من بني غفار قال* *نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن فضل طهور المرأة قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن سرجس قال أبو عيسى وكره بعض الفقهاء الوضوء بفضل طهور المرأة وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق كرها فضل طهورها ولم يريا بفضل سؤرها بأسا* 
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم السابع من رمضان*


 *[ 64 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار ومحمود بن غيلان قالا حدثنا أبو داود عن شعبة عن عاصم قال سمعت أبا حاجب يحدث عن الحكم بن عمرو الغفاري* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يتوضأ الرجل بفضل طهور المرأة أو قال بسؤرها قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وأبو حاجب اسمه سوادة بن عاصم وقال محمد بن بشار في حديثه نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتوضأ الرجل بفضل طهور المرأة ولم يشك فيه محمد بن بشار* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم السابع من رمضان*

 *[ 65 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن سماك بن حرب عن عكرمة عن بن عباس قال* *اغتسل بعض أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في جفنة فأراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتوضأ منه فقالت يا رسول الله إني كنت جنبا فقال إن الماء لا يجنب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول سفيان الثوري ومالك والشافعي* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم السابع من رمضان*

 *[ 66 ]* *حدثنا هناد والحسن بن علي الخلال وغير واحد قالوا حدثنا أبو أسامة عن الوليد بن كثير عن محمد بن كعب عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن رافع بن خديج عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال قيل* *يا رسول الله أنتوضأ من بئر بضاعة وهي بئر يلقى فيها الحيض ولحوم الكلاب والنتن فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وقد جود أبو أسامة هذا الحديث فلم يرو حديث أبي سعيد في بئر بضاعة أحسن مما روى أبو أسامة وقد روى هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن أبي سعيد وفي الباب عن بن عباس وعائشة* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم السابع من رمضان*

 
* [ 67 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة عن محمد بن إسحاق عن محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عمر عن بن عمر قال* *سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يسأل عن الماء يكون في الفلاة من الأرض وما ينوبه من السباع والدواب قال فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان الماء قلتين لم يحمل الخبث قال عبدة قال محمد بن إسحاق القلة هي الجرار والقلة التي يستقى فيها قال أبو عيسى وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا إذا كان الماء قلتين لم ينجسه شيء ما لم يتغير ريحه أو طعمه وقالوا يكون نحوا من خمس قرب* 





*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم السابع من رمضان*

 

* [ 68 ]* *حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *لا يبولن أحدكم في الماء الدائم ثم يتوضأ منه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وفي الباب عن جابر* 






*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الثامن من رمضان*


*[ 69 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة عن مالك ح وحدثنا الأنصاري إسحاق بن موسى حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن صفوان بن سليم عن سعيد بن سلمة من آل بن الأزرق أن المغيرة بن أبي بردة وهو من بني عبد الدار أخبره أنه سمع أبا هريرة يقول* *سأل رجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله إنا نركب البحر ونحمل معنا القليل من الماء فإن توضأنا به عطشنا أفنتوضأ من ماء البحر فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته قال وفي الباب عن جابر والفراسي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول أكثر الفقهاء من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو بكر وعمر وابن عباس لم يروا بأسا بماء البحر وقد كره بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الوضوء بماء البحر منهم بن عمر وعبد الله بن عمرو وقال عبد الله بن عمرو هو نار* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الثامن من رمضان*


* [ 70 ]* *حدثنا هناد وقتيبة وأبو كريب قالوا حدثنا وكيع عن الأعمش قال سمعت مجاهدا يحدث عن طاوس عن بن عباس* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر على قبرين فقال إنهما يعذبان وما يعذبان في كبير أما هذا فكان لا يستتر من بوله وأما هذا فكان يمشي بالنميمة قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وأبي موسى وعبد الرحمن بن حسنة وزيد بن ثابت وأبي بكرة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وروى منصور هذا الحديث عن مجاهد عن بن عباس ولم يذكر فيه عن طاوس ورواية الأعمش أصح قال وسمعت أبا بكر محمد بن أبان البلخي مستملي وكيع يقول سمعت وكيعا يقول الأعمش أحفظ لإسناد إبراهيم من منصور* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الثامن من رمضان*


* [ 71 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة وأحمد بن منيع قالا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة عن أم قيس بنت محصن قالت* *دخلت بابن لي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأكل الطعام فبال عليه فدعا بماء فرشه عليه قال وفي الباب عن علي وعائشة وزينب ولبابة بنت الحرث وهي أم الفضل بن عباس بن عبد المطلب وأبي السمح وعبد الله بن عمرو وأبي ليلى وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم مثل أحمد وإسحاق قالوا ينضح بول الغلام ويغسل بول الجارية وهذا ما لم يطعما فإذا طعما غسلا جميعا* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الثامن من رمضان*



*[ 72 ]* *حدثنا الحسن بن محمد الزعفراني حدثنا عفان بن مسلم حدثنا حماد بن سلمة حدثنا حميد وقتادة وثابت عن أنس* *أن ناسا من عرينة قدموا المدينة فاجتووها فبعثهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في إبل الصدقة وقال أشربوا من ألبانها وأبوالها فقتلوا راعي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واستاقوا الإبل وارتدوا عن الإسلام فأتى بهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف وسمر أعينهم وألقاهم بالحرة قال أنس فكنت أرى أحدهم يكد الأرض بفيه حتى ماتوا وربما قال حماد يكدم الأرض بفيه حتى ماتوا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى من غير وجه عن أنس وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم قالوا لا بأس ببول ما يؤكل لحمه* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الثامن من رمضان*


* [ 73 ]* *حدثنا الفضل بن سهل الأعرج البغدادي حدثنا يحيى بن غيلان قال حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا سليمان التيمي عن أنس بن مالك قال* *إنما سمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعينهم لأنهم سملوا أعين الرعاة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعلم أحدا ذكره غير هذا الشيخ عن يزيد زريع وهو معنى قوله { والجروح قصاص } وقد روى عن محمد بن سيرين قال إنما فعل بهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا قبل أن تنزل الحدود* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم التاسع من رمضان*


* [ 74 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة وهناد قالا حدثنا وكيع عن شعبة عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *لا وضوء إلا من صوت أو ريح قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم التاسع من رمضان*

* [ 75 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *إذا كان أحدكم في المسجد فوجد ريحا بين إليتيه فلا يخرج حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن زيد وعلي بن طلق وعائشة وابن عباس وابن مسعود وأبي سعيد قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول العلماء أن لا يجب عليه الوضوء إلا من حدث يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا وقال عبد الله بن المبارك إذا شك في الحدث فإنه لا يجب عليه الوضوء حتى يستيقن استيقانا يقدر أن يحلف عليه وقال إذا خرج من قبل المرأة الريح وجب عليها الوضوء وهو قول الشافعي وإسحاق* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم التاسع من رمضان*

*
*
* [ 76 ]* *حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *إن الله لا يقبل صلاة أحدكم إذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب حسن صحيح* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم التاسع من رمضان*



*[ 77 ]* *حدثنا إسماعيل بن موسى كوفي وهناد ومحمد بن عبيد المحاربي المعنى واحد قالوا حدثنا عبد السلام بن حرب الملائي عن أبي خالد الدالاني عن قتادة عن أبي العالية عن بن عباس انه* *رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نام وهو ساجد حتى غط أو نفخ ثم قام يصلى فقلت يا رسول الله إنك قد نمت قال إن الوضوء لا يجب إلا على من نام مضطجعا فإنه إذا اضطجع استرخت مفاصله قال أبو عيسى وأبو خالد اسمه يزيد بن عبد الرحمن قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وابن مسعود وأبي هريرة* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم التاسع من رمضان*


 * [ 78 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن شعبة عن قتادة عن أنس بن مالك قال* *كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينامون ثم يقومون فيصلون ولا يتوضؤون قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال وسمعت صالح بن عبد الله يقول سألت عبد الله بن المبارك عمن نام قاعدا معتمدا فقال لا وضوء عليه قال أبو عيسى وقد روى حديث بن عباس سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن قتادة عن بن عباس قوله ولم يذكر فيه أبا العالية ولم يرفعه واختلف العلماء في الوضوء من النوم فرأى أكثرهم أن لا يجب عليه الوضوء إذا نام قاعدا أو قائما حتى ينام مضطجعا وبه يقول الثوري وابن المبارك وأحمد قال وقال بعضهم إذا نام حتى غلب على عقله وجب عليه الوضوء وبه يقول إسحاق وقال الشافعي من نام قاعدا فرأى رؤيا أو زالت مقعدته لوسن النوم فعليه الوضوء* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم العاشر من رمضان*


 
*[ 79 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر قال حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *الوضوء مما مست النار ولو من ثور أقط قال فقال له بن عباس يا أبا هريرة أنتوضأ من الدهن أنتوضأ من الحميم قال فقال أبو هريرة يا بن أخي إذا سمعت حديثا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تضرب له مثلا قال وفي الباب عن أم حبيبة وأم سلمة وزيد بن ثابت وأبي طلحة وأبي أيوب وأبي موسى قال أبو عيسى وقد رأى بعض أهل العلم الوضوء مما غيرت النار وأكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم على ترك الوضوء مما غيرت النار* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم العاشر من رمضان*

 * [ 80 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة قال حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل سمع جابرا قال سفيان وحدثنا محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر قال* *خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا معه فدخل على امرأة من الأنصار فذبحت له شاة فأكل وأتته بقناع من رطب فأكل منه ثم توضأ للظهر وصلى ثم انصرف فأتته بعلالة من علالة الشاة فأكل ثم صلى العصر ولم يتوضأ قال وفي الباب عن أبي بكر الصديق وابن عباس وأبي هريرة وابن مسعود وأبي رافع وأم الحكم وعمرو بن أمية وأم عامر وسويد بن النعمان وأم سلمة قال أبو عيسى ولا يصح حديث أبي بكر في هذا الباب من قبل إسناده إنما رواه حسام بن مصك عن بن سيرين عن بن عباس عن أبي بكر الصديق عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحيح إنما هو عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هكذا روى الحفاظ وروى من غير وجه عن بن سيرين عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورواه عطاء بن يسار وعكرمة ومحمد بن عمرو بن عطاء وعلي بن عبد الله بن عباس وغير واحد عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يذكروا فيه عن أبي بكر الصديق وهذا أصح قال أبو عيسى والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم مثل سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق رأوا ترك الوضوء مما مست النار وهذا آخر الأمرين من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكأن هذا الحديث ناسخ للحديث الأول حديث الوضوء مما مست النار* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم العاشر من رمضان*

 
 *[ 81 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن عبد الله بن عبد الله الرازي عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن البراء بن عازب قال* *سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الوضوء من لحوم الإبل فقال توضؤوا منها وسئل عن الوضوء من لحوم الغنم فقال لا تتوضؤا منها قال وفي الباب عن جابر بن سمرة وأسيد بن حضير قال أبو عيسى وقد روى الحجاج بن أرطاة هذا الحديث عن عبد الله بن عبد الله عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن أسيد بن حضير والصحيح حديث عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن البراء بن عازب وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق وروى عبيدة الضبي عن عبد الله بن عبد الله الرازي عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن ذي الغرة الجهني وروى حماد بن سلمة هذا الحديث عن الحجاج بن أرطاة فأخطأ فيه وقال فيه عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن أبيه عن أسيد بن حضير والصحيح عن عبد الله بن عبد الله الرازي عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن البراء بن عازب قال إسحاق صح في هذا الباب حديثان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث البراء وحديث جابر بن سمرة وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق وقد روى عن بعض أهل العلم من التابعين وغيرهم انهم لم يروا الوضوء من لحوم الإبل وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم العاشر من رمضان*

 
* [ 82 ]* *حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور قال حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن هشام بن عروة قال أخبرني أبي عن بسرة بنت صفوان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *من مس ذكره فلا يصل حتى يتوضأ قال وفي الباب عن أم حبيبة وأبي أيوب وأبي هريرة وأروى ابنة أنيس وعائشة وجابر وزيد بن خالد وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال هكذا رواه غير واحد مثل هذا عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن بسرة* 

 
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

حديث المغرب لليوم العاشر من رمضان


[ 82 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور قال حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن هشام بن عروة قال أخبرني أبي عن بسرة بنت صفوان أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من مس ذكره فلا يصل حتى يتوضأ قال وفي الباب عن أم حبيبة وأبي أيوب وأبي هريرة وأروى ابنة أنيس وعائشة وجابر وزيد بن خالد وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال هكذا رواه غير واحد مثل هذا عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن بسرة


الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم العاشر من رمضان*

 
*[ 85 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا ملازم بن عمرو عن عبد الله بن بدر عن قيس بن طلق بن علي هو الحنفي عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *وهل هو إلا مضغة منه أو بضعه منه قال في الباب عن أبي أمامة قال أبو عيسى وقد روى عن غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعض التابعين أنهم لم يروا الوضوء من مس الذكر وهو قول أهل الكوفة وابن المبارك وهذا الحديث أحسن شيء روي في هذا الباب وقد روى هذا الحديث أيوب بن عتبة ومحمد بن جابر عن قيس بن طلق عن أبيه وقد تكلم بعض أهل الحديث في محمد بن جابر وأيوب بن عتبة وحديث ملازم بن عمرو عن عبد الله بن بدر أصح وأحسن* 


 
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الحادي عشر من رمضان*


 * [ 86 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة وهناد وأبو كريب وأحمد بن منيع ومحمود بن غيلان وأبو عمار الحسين بن حريث قالوا حدثنا وكيع عن الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن عروة عن عائشة* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل بعض نسائه ثم خرج إلى الصلاة ولم يتوضأ قال قلت من هي إلا أنت قال فضحكت قال أبو عيسى وقد روى نحو هذا عن غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة قالوا ليس في القبلة وضوء وقال مالك بن أنس والأوزاعي والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق في القبلة وضوء وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وإنما ترك أصحابنا حديث عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا لأنه لا يصح عندهم لحال الإسناد قال وسمعت أبا بكر العطار البصري يذكر عن علي بن المديني قال ضعف يحيى بن سعيد القطان هذا الحديث جدا وقال هو شبه لا شيء قال وسمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يضعف هذا الحديث وقال حبيب بن أبي ثابت لم يسمع من عروة وقد روى عن إبراهيم التيمي عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبلها ولم يتوضأ وهذا لا يصح أيضا ولا نعرف لإبراهيم التيمي سماعا من عائشة وليس يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب شيء* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الحادي عشر من رمضان*

*[ 87 ]* *حدثنا أبو عبيدة بن أبي السفر وهو أحمد بن عبد الله الهمداني الكوفي وإسحاق بن منصور قال أبو عبيدة حدثنا وقال إسحاق أخبرنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث حدثني أبي عن حسين المعلم عن يحيى بن أبي كثير قال حدثني عبد الرحمن بن عمرو الأوزاعي عن يعيش بن الوليد المخزومي عن أبيه عن معدان بن أبي طلحة عن أبي الدرداء* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قاء فأفطر فتوضأ فلقيت ثوبان في مسجد دمشق فذكرت ذلك له فقال صدق أنا صببت له وضوءه قال أبو عيسى وقال إسحاق بن منصور معدان بن طلحة قال أبو عيسى وابن أبي طلحة أصح قال أبو عيسى وقد رأى غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم من التابعين الوضوء من القيء والرعاف وهو قول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم ليس في القيء والرعاف وضوء وهو قول مالك والشافعي وقد جود حسين المعلم هذا الحديث وحديث حسين أصح شيء في هذا الباب وروى معمر هذا الحديث عن يحيى بن أبي كثير فأخطأ فيه فقال عن يعيش بن الوليد عن خالد بن معدان عن أبي الدرداء ولم يذكر فيه الأوزاعي وقال عن خالد بن معدان وإنما هو معدان بن أبي طلحة 
*




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الحادي عشر من رمضان*

*
*
* [ 88 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا شريك عن أبي فزارة عن أبي زيد عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال* *سألني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما في إداوتك فقلت نبيذ فقال تمرة طيبة وماء طهور قال فتوضأ منه قال أبو عيسى وإنما روى هذا الحديث عن أبي زيد عن عبد الله عن النبي الله عليه وسلم وأبو زيد رجل مجهول عند أهل الحديث لا يعرف له رواية غير هذا الحديث وقد رأى بعض أهل العلم الوضوء بالنبيذ منهم سفيان الثوري وغيره وقال بعض أهل العلم لا يتوضأ بالنبيذ وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال إسحاق إن ابتلى رجل بهذا فتوضأ بالنبيذ وتيمم أحب إلي قال أبو عيسى وقول من يقول لا يتوضأ بالنبيذ أقرب إلى الكتاب وأشبه لأن الله تعالى قال { فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا } * 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الحادي عشر من رمضان*

*
*
* [ 89 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن عقيل عن الزهري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله عن بن عباس* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شرب لبنا فدعا بماء فمضمض وقال إن له دسما قال وفي الباب عن سهل بن سعد الساعدي وأم سلمة قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد رأى بعض أهل العلم المضمضة من اللبن وهذا عندنا على الاستحباب ولم ير بعضهم المضمضة من اللبن* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الحادي عشر من رمضان*

*
*
*[ 90 ]* *حدثنا نصر بن علي ومحمد بن بشار قالا حدثنا أبو أحمد محمد بن عبد الله الزبيري عن سفيان عن الضحاك بن عثمان عن نافع عن بن عمر* *أن رجلا سلم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يبول فلم يرد عليه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وإنما يكره هذا عندنا إذا كان على الغائط والبول وقد فسر بعض أهل العلم ذلك وهذا أحسن شيء روى في هذا الباب قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن المهاجر بن قنفذ وعبد الله بن حنظلة وعلقمة بن الفغواء وجابر والبراء* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الثاني عشر من رمضان*

*
*
* [ 91 ]* *حدثنا سوار بن عبد الله العنبري حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان قال سمعت أيوب يحدث عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال* *يغسل الإناء إذا ولغ فيه الكلب سبع مرات أولاهن أو أخراهن بالتراب وإذا ولغت فيه الهرة غسل مرة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقد روى هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا ولم يذكر فيه إذا ولغت فيه الهرة غسل مرة قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مغفل* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الثاني عشر من رمضان*

*[ 92 ]* *حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة عن حميدة بنت عبيد بن رفاعة عن كبشة بنت كعب بن مالك وكانت عند بن أبي قتادة أن أبا قتادة* *دخل عليها قالت فسكبت له وضوءا قالت فجاءت هرة تشرب فأصغى لها الإناء حتى شربت قالت كبشة فرآني أنظر إليه فقال أتعجبين يا بنت أخي فقلت نعم قال إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إنها ليست بنجس إنما هي من الطوافين عليكم أو الطوافات وقد روى بعضهم عن مالك وكانت عند أبي قتادة والصحيح بن أبي قتادة قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول أكثر العلماء من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم مثل الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق لم يروا بسؤر الهرة بأسا وهذا أحسن شيء روى في هذا الباب وقد جود مالك هذا الحديث عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة ولم يأت به أحد أتم من مالك* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الثاني عشر من رمضان*



* [ 93 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن همام بن الحرث قال* *بال جرير بن عبد الله ثم توضأ ومسح على خفيه فقيل له أتفعل هذا قال وما يمنعني وقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله قال إبراهيم وكان يعجبهم حديث جرير لأن إسلامه كان بعد نزول المائدة هذا قول إبراهيم يعني كان يعجبهم قال وفي الباب عن عمر وعلي وحذيفة والمغيرة وبلال وسعد وأبي أيوب وسلمان وبريدة وعمرو بن أمية وأنس وسهل بن سعد ويعلي بن مرة وعبادة بن الصامت وأسامة بن شريك وأبي أمامة وجابر وأسامة بن زيد وابن عبادة ويقال بن عمارة وأبي بن عمارة قال أبو عيسى وحديث جرير حديث حسن صحيح* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الثاني عشر من رمضان*
*
[ 94 ] ويروى عن شهر بن حوشب قال رأيت جرير بن عبد الله توضأ ومسح على خفيه فقلت له في ذلك فقال رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ ومسح على خفيه فقلت له أقبل المائدة أم بعد المائدة فقال ما أسلمت إلا بعد المائدة حدثنا بذلك قتيبة حدثنا خالد بن زياد الترمذي عن مقاتل بن حيان عن شهر بن حوشب عن جرير قال وروى بقية عن إبراهيم بن أدهم عن مقاتل بن حيان عن شهر بن حوشب جرير وهذا حديث مفسر لأن بعض من أنكر المسح على الخفين تأول أن مسح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الخفين كان قبل نزول المائدة وذكر جرير في حديثه أنه رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مسح على الخفين بعد نزول المائدة

**الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*
*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الثاني عشر من رمضان*
*
* *[ 95 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن سعيد بن مسروق عن إبراهيم التيمي عن عمرو بن ميمون عن أبي عبد الله الجدلي عن خزيمة بن ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *أنه سئل عن المسح على الخفين فقال للمسافر ثلاثة وللمقيم يوم وذكر عن يحيى بن معين أنه صحح حديث خزيمة بن ثابت في المسح وأبو عبد الله الجدلي اسمه عبد بن عبد ويقال عبد الرحمن بن عبد قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وفي الباب عن علي وأبي بكرة وأبي هريرة وصفوان بن عسال وعوف بن مالك وابن عمر وجرير* 
*

**الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الثالث عشر من رمضان

[ 96 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن عاصم بن أبي النجود عن زر بن حبيش عن صفوان بن عسال قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمرنا إذا كنا سفرا أن لا ننزع خفافنا ثلاثة أيام ولياليهن إلا من جنابة ولكن من غائط وبول ونوم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى الحكم بن عتيبة وحماد عن إبراهيم النخعي عن أبي عبد الله الجدلي عن خزيمة بن ثابت ولا يصح قال علي بن المديني قال يحيى بن سعيد قال شعبة لم يسمع إبراهيم النخعي من أبي عبد الله الجدلي حديث المسح وقال زائدة عن منصور كنا في حجرة إبراهيم التيمي ومعنا إبراهيم النخعي فحدثنا إبراهيم التيمي عن عمرو بن ميمون عن أبي عبد الله الجدلي عن خزيمة بن ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسح على الخفين قال محمد بن إسماعيل أحسن شيء في هذا الباب حديث صفوان بن عسال المرادي قال أبو عيسى وهو قول أكثر العلماء من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم من الفقهاء مثل سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا يمسح المقيم يوما وليلة والمسافر ثلاثة أيام ولياليهن قال أبو عيسى وقد روى عن بعض أهل العلم أنهم لم يوقتوا في المسح على الخفين وهو قول مالك بن أنس قال أبو عيسى والتوقيت أصح وقد روى هذا الحديث عن صفوان بن عسال أيضا من غير حديث عاصم



الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


حديث الظهر لليوم الثالث عشر من رمضان


[ 97 ] حدثنا أبو الوليد الدمشقي حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم أخبرني ثور بن يزيد عن رجاء بن حيوة عن كاتب المغيرة عن المغيرة بن شعبة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مسح أعلى الخف وأسفله قال أبو عيسى وهذا قول غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم من الفقهاء وبه يقول مالك والشافعي وإسحاق وهذا حديث معلول لم يسنده عن ثور بن يزيد غير الوليد بن مسلم قال أبو عيسى وسألت أبا زرعة ومحمد بن إسماعيل عن هذا الحديث فقالا ليس بصحيح لأن بن المبارك روى هذا عن ثور عن رجاء بن حيوة قال حدثت عن كاتب المغيرة مرسل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يذكر فيه المغيرة

الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي



حديث العصر لليوم الثالث عشر من رمضان

 [ 98 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر قال حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد عن أبيه عن عروة بن الزبير عن المغيرة بن شعبة قال رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسح على الخفين على ظاهرهما قال أبو عيسى حديث المغيرة حديث حسن وهو حديث عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد أبيه عن عروة عن المغيرة ولا نعلم أحدا يذكر عن عروة عن المغيرة على ظاهرهما غيره وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وأحمد قال محمد وكان مالك بن أنس يشير بعبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد


الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


حديث المغرب لليوم الثالث عشر من رمضان


 [ 99 ] حدثنا هناد ومحمود بن غيلان قالا حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن أبي قيس عن هزيل بن شرحبيل عن المغيرة بن شعبة قال توضأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومسح على الجوربين والنعلين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا يمسح على الجوربين وإن لم تكن نعلين إذا كانا ثخينين قال وفي الباب عن أبي موسى قال أبو عيسى سمعت صالح بن محمد الترمذي قال سمعت أبا مقاتل السمرقندي يقول دخلت على أبي حنيفة في مرضه الذي مات فيه فدعا بماء فتوضأ وعليه جوربان فمسح عليهما ثم قال فعلت اليوم شيئا لم أكن أفعله مسحت على الجوربين وهما غير منعلين

الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي




حديث العشاء لليوم الثالث عشر من رمضان


 [ 100 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان عن سليمان التيمي عن بكر بن عبد الله المزني عن الحسن عن بن المغيرة بن شعبة عن أبيه قال توضأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومسح على الخفين والعمامة قال بكر وقد سمعت من بن المغيرة قال وذكر محمد بن بشار في هذا الحديث في موضع آخر أنه مسح على ناصيته وعمامته وقد روى هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن المغيرة بن شعبة ذكر بعضهم المسح على الناصية والعمامة ولم يذكر بعضهم الناصية وسمعت أحمد بن الحسن يقول سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول ما رأيت بعيني مثل يحيى بن سعيد القطان قال وفي الباب عن عمرو بن أمية وسلمان وثوبان وأبي أمامة قال أبو عيسى حديث المغيرة بن شعبة حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو بكر وعمر وأنس وبه يقول الأوزاعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا يمسح على العمامة وقال غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين لا يمسح على العمامة إلا أن يمسح برأسه مع العمامة وهو قول سفيان الثوري ومالك بن أنس وابن المبارك والشافعي قال أبو عيسى وسمعت الجارود بن معاذ يقول سمعت وكيع بن الجراح يقول إن مسح على العمامة يجزئه للأثر



الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الرابع عشر من رمضان

* * [ 101 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا علي بن مسهر عن الأعمش عن الحكم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن كعب بن عجرة عن بلال* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مسح على الخفين والخمار 
*


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الرابع عشر من رمضان

* *[ 102 ] حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا بشر بن المفضل عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق هو القرشي عن أبي عبيدة بن محمد بن عمار بن ياسر قال سألت جابر بن عبد الله عن المسح على الخفين فقال السنة يا بن أخي قال وسألته عن المسح على العمامة فقال أمس الشعر الماء* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الرابع عشر من رمضان

* * [ 103 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن الأعمش عن سالم بن أبي الجعد عن كريب عن بن عباس عن خالته ميمونة قالت* *وضعت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غسلا فأغتسل من الجنابة فأكفأ الإناء بشماله على يمينه فغسل كفيه ثم أدخل يده في الإناء فأفاض على فرجه ثم دلك بيده الحائط أو الأرض ثم مضمض واستنشق وغسل وجهه وذراعيه ثم أفاض على رأسه ثلاثا ثم أفاض على سائر جسده ثم تنحى فغسل رجليه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وفي الباب عن أم سلمة وجابر وأبي سعيد وجبير بن مطعم وأبي هريرة* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الرابع عشر من رمضان

* * [ 104 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن يغتسل من الجنابة بدأ فغسل يديه قبل أن يدخلهما الإناء ثم غسل فرجه ويتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة ثم يشرب شعره الماء ثم يحثي على رأسه ثلاث حثيات قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي اختاره أهل العلم في الغسل من الجنابة أنه يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة ثم يفرغ على رأسه ثلاث مرات ثم يفيض الماء على سائر جسده ثم يغسل قدميه والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم وقالوا إن انغمس الجنب في الماء ولم يتوضأ أجزأه وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الرابع عشر من رمضان

* * [ 105 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان عن أيوب بن موسى عن سعيد المقبري عن عبد الله بن رافع عن أم سلمة قالت قلت* *يا رسول الله إني امرأة أشد ضفر رأسي أفأنقضه لغسل الجنابة قال لا إنما يكفيك أن تحثين على رأسك ثلاث حثيات من ماء ثم تفيضين على سائر جسدك الماء فتطهرين أو قال فإذا أنت قد تطهرت قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أن المرأة إذا اغتسلت من الجنابة فلم تنقض شعرها أن ذلك يجزئها بعد أن تفيض الماء على رأسها* 

*
* *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الخامس عشر من رمضان

* * [ 106 ]* *حدثنا نصر بن علي حدثنا الحرث بن وجيه قال حدثنا مالك بن دينار عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *تحت كل شعرة جنابة فاغسلوا الشعر وأنقوا البشر قال وفي الباب عن علي وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث الحرث بن وجيه حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديثه وهو شيخ ليس بذاك وقد روى عنه غير واحد من الأئمة وقد تفرد بهذا الحديث عن مالك بن دينار ويقال الحرث بن وجيه ويقال بن وجبة* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الخامس عشر من رمضان

* * [ 107 ]* *حدثنا إسماعيل بن موسى حدثنا شريك عن أبي إسحاق عن الأسود عن عائشة* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يتوضأ بعد الغسل قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال أبو عيسى وهذا قول غير واحد من أهل العلم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين أن لا يتوضأ بعد الغسل* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العصر لليوم الخامس عشر من رمضان

* 
* [ 108 ]* *حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم عن الأوزاعي عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت* *إذا جاوز الختان الختان فقد وجب الغسل فعلته أنا ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاغتسلنا قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وعبد الله بن عمرو ورافع بن خديج* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث المغرب لليوم الخامس عشر من رمضان

* 

 * [ 109 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن علي بن زيد عن سعيد بن المسيب عن عائشة قالت قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *إذا جاوز الختان الختان وجب الغسل قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح قال وقد روى هذا الحديث عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير وجه إذا جاوز الختان الختان فقد وجب الغسل وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وعائشة والفقهاء من التابعين ومن بعدهم مثل سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا إذا التقى الختانان وجب الغسل* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث العشاء لليوم الخامس عشر من رمضان

* * [ 110 ]* *حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا يونس بن يزيد عن الزهري عن سهل بن سعد عن أبي بن كعب قال* *إنما كان الماء من الماء رخصة في أول الإسلام ثم نهي عنها* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم السادس عشر من رمضان**

* 
 * [ 111 ]* *حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا معمر عن الزهري بهذا الإسناد* *مثله قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وإنما كان الماء من الماء في أول الإسلام ثم نسخ بعد ذلك وهكذا روى غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبي بن كعب ورافع بن خديج والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم على أنه إذا جامع الرجل امرأته في الفرج وجب عليهما الغسل وإن لم ينزلا* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم السادس عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 112 ]* *حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا شريك عن أبي الجحاف عن عكرمة عن بن عباس قال* *إنما الماء من الماء في الاحتلام قال أبو عيسى سمعت الجارود يقول سمعت وكيعا يقول لم نجد هذا الحديث عند شريك قال أبو عيسى وأبو الجحاف اسمه داود بن أبي عوف ويروى عن سفيان الثوري قال حدثنا أبو الجحاف وكان مرضيا قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عثمان بن عفان وعلي بن أبي طالب والزبير وطلحة وأبي أيوب وأبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال الماء من الماء* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي



**حديث العصر لليوم السادس عشر من رمضان**

* 
* [ 113 ]* *حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا حماد بن خالد الخياط عن عبد الله بن عمر هو العمرى عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن القاسم بن محمد عن عائشة قالت* *سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الرجل يجد البلل ولا يذكر احتلاما قال يغتسل وعن الرجل يرى أنه قد احتلم ولم يجد بللا قال لأغسل عليه قالت أم سلمة يا رسول الله هل على المرأة ترى ذلك غسل قال نعم إن النساء شقائق الرجال قال أبو عيسى وإنما روى هذا الحديث عبد الله بن عمر عن عبيد الله بن عمر حديث عائشة في الرجل يجد البلل ولا يذكر احتلاما وعبد الله بن عمر ضعفه يحيى بن سعيد من قبل حفظه في الحديث وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين إذا استيقظ الرجل فرأى بلة أنه يغتسل وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأحمد وقال بعض أهل العلم من التابعين إنما يجب عليه الغسل إذا كانت البلة بلة نطفة وهو قول الشافعي وإسحاق وإذا رأى احتلاما ولم ير بلة فلا غسل عليه عند عامة أهل العلم* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*




*
**حديث المغرب لليوم السادس عشر من رمضان**

* 

* [ 114 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن عمرو السواق البلخي حدثنا هشيم عن يزيد بن أبي زياد ح قال وحدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا حسين الجعفي عن زائدة عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن علي قال* *سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المذي فقال من المذي الوضوء ومن المني الغسل قال وفي الباب عن المقداد بن الأسود وأبي بن كعب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى عن علي بن أبي طالب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير وجه من المذي الوضوء ومن المني الغسل وهو قول عامة أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم وبه يقول سفيان والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 






*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*





*
**حديث العشاء لليوم السادس عشر من رمضان**

* 

*
*
* [ 115 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة عن محمد بن إسحاق عن سعيد بن عبيد هو بن السباق عن أبيه عن سهل بن حنيف قال* *كنت ألقي من المذي شدة وعناء فكنت أكثر منه الغسل فذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسألته عنه فقال إنما يجزئك من ذلك الوضوء فقلت يا رسول الله كيف بما يصيب ثوبي منه قال يكفيك أن تأخذ كفا من ماء فتنضح به ثوبك حيث ترى أنه أصاب منه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح ولا نعرفه إلا من حديث محمد بن إسحاق المذي مثل هذا وقد اختلف أهل العلم في المذي يصيب الثوب فقال بعضهم لا يجزئ إلا الغسل وهو قول الشافعي وإسحاق وقال بعضهم يجزئه النضح وقال أحمد أرجو أن يجزئه النضح بالماء* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم السابع عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 116 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن همام بن الحرث قال* *ضاف عائشة ضيف فأمرت له بملحفة صفراء فنام فيها فاحتلم فاستحيا أن يرسل بها وبها أثر الاحتلام فغمسها في الماء ثم أرسل بها فقالت عائشة لم أفسد علينا ثوبنا إنما كان يكفيه أن يفركه بأصابعه وربما فركته من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأصابعي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم من الفقهاء مثل سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا في المني يصيب الثوب يجزئه الفرك وإن لم يغسل وهكذا روى عن منصور عن إبراهيم عن همام بن الحرث عن عائشة مثل رواية الأعمش وروى أبو معشر هذا الحديث عن إبراهيم عن الأسود عن عائشة وحديث الأعمش أصح* 

 
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث الظهر لليوم السابع عشر من رمضان**

* 


* [ 117 ]* *حدثنا أحمد بن منيع قال حدثنا أبو معاوية عن عمرو بن ميمون بن مهران عن سليمان بن يسار عن عائشة أنها* *غسلت منيا من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وفي الباب عن بن عباس وحديث عائشة أنها غسلت منيا من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس بمخالف لحديث الفرك لأنه وإن كان الفرك يجزئ فقد يستحب للرجل أن لا يرى على ثوبه أثره قال بن عباس المني بمنزلة المخاط فأمطه عنك ولو بإذخرة* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم السابع عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 118 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو بكر بن عياش عن الأعمش عن أبي إسحاق عن الأسود عن عائشة قالت* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينام وهو جنب ولا يمس ماء* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي



**حديث العصر لليوم السابع عشر من رمضان**

* *[ 119 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن أبي إسحاق* *نحوه قال أبو عيسى وهذا قول سعيد بن المسيب وغيره وقد روى غير واحد عن الأسود عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يتوضأ قبل أن ينام وهذا أصح من حديث أبي إسحاق عن الأسود وقد روى عن أبي إسحاق هذا الحديث شعبة والثوري وغير واحد ويرون أن هذا غلط من أبي إسحاق* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي

**حديث المغرب لليوم السابع عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 120 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن المثنى حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر عن عمر أنه* *سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أينام أحدنا وهو جنب قال نعم إذا توضأ قال وفي الباب عن عمار وعائشة وجابر وأبي سعيد وأم سلمة قال أبو عيسى حديث عمر أحسن شيء في هذا الباب وأصح وهو قول غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا إذا أراد الجنب أن ينام توضأ قبل أن ينام* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي

**حديث العشاء لليوم السابع عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 121 ]* *حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان حدثنا حميد الطويل عن بكر بن عبد الله المزني عن أبي رافع عن أبي هريرة* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لقيه وهو جنب قال فانبجست أي فانخنست فاغتسلت ثم جئت فقال أين كنت أو أين ذهبت قلت إني كنت جنبا قال إن المسلم لا ينجس قال وفي الباب عن حذيفة وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي هريرة أنه لقي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو جنب حديث حسن صحيح وقد رخص غير واحد من أهل العلم في مصافحة الجنب ولم يروا بعرق الجنب والحائض بأسا ومعنى قوله فانخنست يعني تنحيت عنه* 

 
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الثامن عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 122 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن زينب بنت أبي سلمة عن أم سلمة قالت جاءت أم سليم بنت ملحان إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت* *يا رسول الله إن الله لا يستحي من الحق فهل على المرأة تعني غسلا إذا هي رأت في المنام مثل ما يرى الرجل قال نعم إذا هي رأت الماء فلتغتسل قالت أم سلمة قلت لها فضحت النساء يا أم سليم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول عامة الفقهاء أن المرأة إذا رأت في المنام مثل ما يرى الرجل فأنزلت أن عليها الغسل وبه يقول سفيان الثوري والشافعي قال وفي الباب عن أم سليم وخولة وعائشة وأنس* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم الثامن عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 123 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن حريث عن الشعبي عن مسروق عن عائشة قالت* *ربما اغتسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الجنابة ثم جاء فاستدفأ بي فضممته إلى ولم أغتسل قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث ليس بإسناده بأس وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين أن الرجل إذا اغتسل فلا بأس بأن يستدفئ بامرأته وينام معها قبل أن تغتسل المرأة وبه يقول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم الثامن عشر من رمضان**

*  
* [ 124 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار ومحمود بن غيلان قالا حدثنا أبو أحمد الزبيري حدثنا سفيان عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن عمرو بن بجدان عن أبي ذر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *إن الصعيد الطيب طهور المسلم وإن لم يجد الماء عشر سنين فإذا وجد الماء فليمسه بشرته فإن ذلك خير وقال محمود في حديثه إن الصعيد الطيب وضوء المسلم قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وعبد الله بن عمرو وعمران بن حصين قال أبو عيسى وهكذا روى غير واحد عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن عمرو بن بجدان عن أبي ذر وقد روى هذا الحديث أيوب عن أبي قلابة عن رجل من بني عامر عن أبي ذر ولم يسمه قال وهذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول عامة الفقهاء أن الجنب والحائض إذا لم يجدا الماء تيمما وصليا ويروى عن بن مسعود أنه كان لا يرى التيمم للجنب وإن لم يجد الماء ويروى عنه أنه رجع عن قوله فقال يتيمم إذا لم يجد الماء وبه يقول سفيان الثوري ومالك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*



*حديث المغرب لليوم الثامن عشر من رمضان**

* 
* [ 125 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع وعبدة وأبو معاوية عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت جاءت فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت* *يا رسول الله إني امرأة استحاض فلا أطهر أفأدع الصلاة قال لا إنما ذلك عرق وليست بالحيضة فإذا أقبلت الحيضة فدعي الصلاة وإذا أدبرت فاغسلي عنك الدم وصلي قال أبو معاوية في حديثه وقال توضئي لكل صلاة حتى يجئ ذلك الوقت قال وفي الباب عن أم سلمة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة جاءت فاطمة حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وبه يقول سفيان الثوري ومالك وابن المبارك والشافعي أن المستحاضة إذا جاوزت أيام إقرائها اغتسلت وتوضأت لكل صلاة* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*


*حديث العشاء لليوم الثامن عشر من رمضان**

* 
* [ 126 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا شريك عن أبي اليقظان عن عدى بن ثابت عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال* *في المستحاضة تدع الصلاة أيام إقرائها التي كانت تحيض فيها ثم تغتسل وتتوضأ عند كل صلاة وتصوم وتصلي* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم التاسع عشر من رمضان**

* 
 * [ 127 ]* *حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا شريك* *نحوه بمعناه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث قد تفرد به شريك عن أبي اليقظان قال وسألت محمدا عن هذا الحديث فقلت عدي بن ثابت عن أبيه عن جده جد عدي ما اسمه فلم يعرف محمد اسمه وذكرت لمحمد قول يحيى بن معين أن اسمه دينار فلم يعبأ به وقال أحمد وإسحاق في المستحاضة إن اغتسلت لكل صلاة هو أحوط لها وإن توضأت لكل صلاة أجزأها وإن جمعت بين الصلاتين بغسل واحد أجزأها* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الظهر لليوم التاسع عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 131 ]* *حدثنا علي بن حجر والحسن بن عرفة قالا حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن موسى بن عقبة عن نافع عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *لا تقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب شيئا من القرآن قال وفي الباب عن علي قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث لا نعرفه إلا من حديث إسماعيل بن عياش عن موسى بن عقبة عن نافع عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا يقرأ الجنب ولا الحائض وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم مثل سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا لا تقرأ الحائض ولا الجنب من القرآن شيئا إلا طرف الآية والحرف ونحو ذلك ورخصوا للجنب والحائض في التسبيح والتهليل قال وسمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يقول إن إسماعيل بن عياش يروي عن أهل الحجاز وأهل العراق أحاديث منا كير كأنه ضعف روايته عنهم فيما ينفرد به وقال إنما حديث إسماعيل بن عياش عن أهل الشام وقال أحمد بن حنبل إسماعيل بن عياش أصلح من بقية ولبقية أحاديث منا كير عن الثقات قال أبو عيسى حدثني أحمد بن الحسن قال سمعت أحمد بن حنبل يقول ذلك* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم التاسع عشر من رمضان**
*

* [ 128 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو عامر العقدي حدثنا زهير بن محمد عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن طلحة عن عمه عمران بن طلحة عن أمه حمنة بنت جحش قالت* *كنت استحاض حيضة كثيرة شديدة فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أستفتيه وأخبره فوجدته في بيت أختي زينب بنت جحش فقلت يا رسول الله إني استحاض حيضة كثيرة شديدة فما تأمرني فيها قد منعتني الصيام والصلاة قال أنعت لك الكرسف فإنه يذهب الدم قالت هو أكثر من ذلك قال فتلجمي قالت هو أكثر من ذلك قال فاتخذي ثوبا قالت هو أكثر من ذلك إنما أثج ثجا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سآمرك بأمرين أيهما صنعت أجزأ عنك فإن قويت عليهما فأنت أعلم فقال إنما هي ركضة من الشيطان فتحيضي ستة أيام أو سبعة أيام في علم الله ثم اغتسلي فإذا رأيت أنك قد طهرت واستنقأت فصلي أربعا وعشرين ليلة أو ثلاثا وعشرين ليلة وأيامها وصومي وصلي فإن ذلك يجزئك وكذلك فافعلي كما تحيض النساء وكما يطهرن لميقات حيضهن وطهرهن فإن قويت على أن تؤخري الظهر وتعجلي العصر ثم تغتسلين حين تطهرين وتصلين الظهر والعصر جميعا ثم تؤخرين المغرب وتعجلين العشاء ثم تغتسلين وتجمعين بين الصلاتين فافعلي وتغتسلين مع الصبح وتصلين وكذلك فافعلي وصومي إن قويت على ذلك فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو أعجب الأمرين إلي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح ورواه عبيد الله بن عمرو الرقي وابن جريج وشريك عن عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن طلحة عن عمه عمران عن أمه حمنة إلا أن بن جريج يقول عمر بن طلحة والصحيح عمران بن طلحة قال وسألت محمدا عن هذا الحديث فقال هو حديث حسن صحيح وهكذا قال أحمد بن حنبل هو حديث حسن صحيح وقال أحمد وإسحاق في المستحاضة إذا كانت تعرف حيضها بإقبال الدم وأدباره وإقباله أن يكون أسود وأدباره أن يتغير إلى الصفرة فالحكم لها على حديث فاطمة بنت أبي حبيش وإن كانت المستحاضة لها أيام معروفة قبل أن تستحاض فإنها تدع الصلاة أيام إقرائها ثم تغتسل وتتوضأ لكل صلاة وتصلي وإذا استمر بها الدم ولم يكن لها أيام معروفة ولم تعرف الحيض بإقبال الدم وأدباره فالحكم لها على حديث حمنة بنت جحش وكذلك قال أبو عبيد وقال الشافعي المستحاضة إذا استمر بها الدم في أول ما رأت فدامت على ذلك فإنها تدع الصلاة ما بينها وبين خمسة عشر يوما فإذا طهرت في خمسة عشر يوما أو قبل ذلك فإنها أيام حيض فإذا رأت الدم أكثر من خمسة عشر يوما فإنها تقضي صلاة أربعة عشر يوما ثم تدع الصلاة بعد ذلك أقل ما تحيض النساء وهو يوم وليلة قال أبو عيسى واختلف أهل العلم في أقل الحيض وأكثره فقال بعض أهل العلم أقل الحيض ثلاثة وأكثره عشرة وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة وبه يأخذ بن المبارك وروى عنه خلاف هذا وقال بعض أهل العلم منهم عطاء بن أبي رباح أقل الحيض يوم وليلة وأكثره خمسة عشر يوما وهو قول مالك والأوزاعي والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وأبي عبيد* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم التاسع عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 129 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن عروة عن عائشة أنها قالت استفتت أم حبيبة ابنة جحش رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت* *إني استحاض فلا أطهر أفأدع الصلاة فقال لا إنما ذلك عرق فاغتسلي ثم صلي فكانت تغتسل لكل صلاة قال قتيبة قال الليث لم يذكر بن شهاب أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أم حبيبة أن تغتسل عند كل صلاة ولكنه شيء فعلته هي قال أبو عيسى ويروى هذا الحديث عن الزهري عن عمرة عن عائشة قالت استفتت أم حبيبة بنت جحش رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد قال بعض أهل العلم المستحاضة تغتسل عند كل صلاة وروى الأوزاعي عن الزهري عن عروة وعمرة عن عائشة* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم التاسع عشر من رمضان**

* * [ 130 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن أبي قلابة عن معاذة* *أن امرأة سألت عائشة قالت أتقضي إحدانا صلاتها أيام محيضها فقالت أحرورية أنت قد كانت إحدانا تحيض فلا تؤمر بقضاء قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى عن عائشة من غير وجه أن الحائض لا تقضي الصلاة وهو قول عامة الفقهاء لا اختلاف بينهم في أن الحائض تقضي الصوم ولا تقضي الصلاة* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم العشرون من رمضان**
*

 * [ 132 ]* *حدثنا بندار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن سفيان عن منصور عن إبراهيم عن الأسود عن عائشة قالت* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا حضت يأمرني أن أتزر ثم يباشرني قال وفي الباب عن أم سلمة وميمونة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

 *الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 133 ]* *حدثنا عباس العنبري ومحمد بن عبد الأعلى قالا حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا معاوية بن صالح عن العلاء بن الحرث عن حرام بن معاوية عن عمه عبد الله بن سعد قال* *سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مواكلة الحائض فقال وأكلها قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن سعد حديث حسن غريب وهو قول عامة أهل العلم لم يروا بمواكلة الحائض بأسا واختلفوا في فضل وضوئها فرخص في ذلك بعضهم وكره بعضهم فضل طهورها* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *العشرون من رمضان**
**
*
* [ 134 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبيدة بن حميد عن الأعمش عن ثابت بن عبيد عن القاسم بن محمد قال قالت لي عائشة قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *ناوليني الخمرة من المسجد قالت قلت إني حائض قال إن حيضتك ليست في يدك قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول عامة أهل العلم لا نعلم بينهم اختلافا في ذلك بأن لا بأس أن تتناول الحائض شيئا من المسجد* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 135 ]* *حدثنا بندار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي وبهز بن أسد قالوا حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن حكيم الأثرم عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *من أتى حائضا أو امرأة في دبرها أو كاهنا فقد كفر بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى لا نعرف هذا الحديث إلا من حديث حكيم الأثرم عن أبي تميمة الهجيمي عن أبي هريرة وإنما معنى هذا عند أهل العلم على التغليظ وقد روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من أتى حائضا فليتصدق بدينار فلو كان إتيان الحائض كفرا لم يؤمر فيه بالكفارة وضعف محمد هذا الحديث من قبل إسناده وأبو تميمة الهجيمي اسمه طريف بن مجالد* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *العشرون من رمضان**
**
* *[ 136 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا شريك عن خصيف عن مقسم عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الرجل يقع على امرأته وهي حائض قال يتصدق بنصف دينار* 
*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم العشرون من رمضان**
*

 
* [ 137 ]* *حدثنا الحسين بن حريث أخبرنا الفضل بن موسى عن أبي حمزة السكري عن عبد الكريم عن مقسم عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *إذا كان دما أحمر فدينار وإذا كان دما أصفر فنصف دينار قال أبو عيسى حديث الكفارة في إتيان الحائض قد روي عن بن عباس موقوفا ومرفوعا وهو قول بعض أهل العلم وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقال بن المبارك يستغفر ربه ولا كفارة عليه وقد روي نحو قول بن المبارك عن بعض التابعين منهم سعيد بن جبير وإبراهيم النخعي وهو قول عامة علماء الأمصار 
*



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *العشرون من رمضان**
**
* 

* [ 138 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن هشام بن عروة عن فاطمة بنت المنذر عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر أن امرأة* *سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الثوب يصيبه الدم من الحيضة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتيه ثم اقرصيه بالماء ثم رشيه وصلي فيه قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وأم قيس بنت محصن قال أبو عيسى حديث أسماء في غسل الدم حديث حسن صحيح وقد اختلف أهل العلم في الدم يكون على الثوب فيصلي فيه قبل أن يغسله قال بعض أهل العلم من التابعين إذا كان الدم مقدار الدرهم فلم يغسله وصلى فيه أعاد الصلاة وقال بعضهم إذا كان الدم أكثر من قدر الدرهم أعاد الصلاة وهو قول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك ولم يوجب بعض أهل العلم من التابعين وغيرهم عليه الإعادة وإن كان أكثر من قدر الدرهم وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقال الشافعي يجب عليه الغسل وإن كان أقل من قدر الدرهم وشدد في ذلك* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *العشرون من رمضان**
**
*
* 
*
* [ 139 ]* *حدثنا نصر بن علي الجهضمي حدثنا شجاع بن الوليد أبو بدر عن علي بن عبد الأعلى عن أبي سهل عن مسة الأزدية عن أم سلمة قالت* *كانت النفساء تجلس على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربعين يوما فكنا نطلي وجوهنا بالورس من الكلف قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث أبي سهل عن مسه الأزدية عن أم سلمة واسم أبي سهل كثير بن زياد قال محمد بن إسماعيل علي بن عبد الأعلى ثقة وأبو سهل ثقة ولم يعرف محمد هذا الحديث إلا من حديث أبي سهل وقد أجمع أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم على أن النفساء تدع الصلاة أربعين يوما إلا أن ترى الطهر قبل ذلك فإنها تغتسل وتصلي فإذا رأت الدم بعد الأربعين فإن أكثر أهل العلم قالوا لا تدع الصلاة بعد الأربعين وهو قول أكثر الفقهاء وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق ويروى عن الحسن البصري أنه قال إنها تدع الصلاة خمسين يوما إذا لم تر الطهر ويروى عن عطاء بن أبي رباح والشعبي ستين يوما* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *العشرون من رمضان**
**
* 

* [ 140 ]* *حدثنا بندار محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو أحمد حدثنا سفيان عن معمر عن قتادة عن أنس* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يطوف على نسائه في غسل واحد قال وفي الباب عن أبي رافع قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يطوف على نسائه بغسل واحد وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم منهم الحسن البصري أن لا بأس أن يعود قبل أن يتوضأ وقد روى محمد بن يوسف هذا عن سفيان فقال عن أبي عروة عن أبي الخطاب عن أنس وأبو عروة هو معمر بن راشد وأبو الخطاب قتادة بن دعامة قال أبو عيسى ورواه بعضهم عن محمد بن يوسف عن سفيان عن بن أبي عروة عن أبي الخطاب وهو خطأ والصحيح عن أبي عروة* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 141 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا حفص بن غياث عن عاصم الأحول عن أبي المتوكل عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *إذا أتى أحدكم أهله ثم أراد أن يعود فليتوضأ بينهما وضوءا قال وفي الباب عن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي سعيد حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول عمر بن الخطاب وقال به غير واحد من أهل العلم قالوا إذا جامع الرجل امرأته ثم أراد أن يعود فليتوضأ قبل أن يعود وأبو المتوكل اسمه علي بن داود وأبو سعيد الخدري اسمه سعد بن مالك بن سنان* 

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الحادي و العشرون من رمضان**
*

 

* [ 142 ]* *حدثنا هناد بن السري حدثنا أبو معاوية عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن الأرقم قال أقيمت الصلاة فأخذ بيد رجل فقدمه وكان إمام قومه وقال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول* *إذا أقيمت الصلاة ووجد أحدكم الخلاء فليبدأ بالخلاء قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأبي هريرة وثوبان وأبي أمامة قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن الأرقم حديث حسن صحيح هكذا روى مالك بن أنس ويحيى بن سعيد القطان وغير واحد من الحفاظ عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن الأرقم وروى وهيب وغيره عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن رجل عن عبد الله بن الأرقم وهو قول غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق قالا لا يقوم إلى الصلاة وهو يجد شيئا من الغائط والبول وقالا إن دخل في الصلاة فوجد شيئا من ذلك فلا ينصرف ما لم يشغله وقال بعض أهل العلم لا بأس أن يصلي وبه غائط أو بول ما لم يشغله ذلك عن الصلاة* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *الحادي و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 143 ]* *حدثنا أبو رجاء قتيبة حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن محمد بن عمارة عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن أم ولد لعبد الرحمن بن عوف قالت* *قلت لأم سلمة إني امرأة أطيل ذيلي وأمشي في المكان القذر فقالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يطهره ما بعده قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا نتوضأ من الموطأ قال أبو عيسى وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم قالوا إذا وطئ الرجل على المكان القذر أنه لا يجب عليه غسل القدم إلا أن يكون رطبا فيغسل ما أصابه قال أبو عيسى وروى عبد الله بن المبارك هذا الحديث عن مالك بن أنس عن محمد بن عمارة عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن أم ولد لهود بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن أم سلمة وهو وهم وليس لعبد الرحمن بن عوف بن يقال له هود وإنما هو عن أم ولد لإبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن أم سلمة وهذا الصحيح* 



* 
*

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *الحادي و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 144 ]* *حدثنا أبو حفص عمرو بن علي الفلاس حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا سعيد عن قتادة عن عزرة عن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبزي عن أبيه عن عمار بن ياسر* *أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره بالتيمم للوجه والكفين قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث عمار حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن عمار من غير وجه وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم علي وعمار وابن عباس وغير واحد من التابعين منهم الشعبي وعطاء ومكحول قالوا التيمم ضربة للوجه والكفين وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم منهم بن عمر وجابر وإبراهيم والحسن قالوا التيمم ضربة للوجه وضربة لليدين إلى المرفقين وبه يقول سفيان الثوري ومالك وابن المبارك والشافعي وقد روي هذا الحديث عن عمار في التيمم أنه قال للوجه والكفين من غير وجه وقد روي عن عمار أنه قال تيممنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المناكب والآباط فضعف بعض أهل العلم حديث عمار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التيمم للوجه والكفين لما روي عنه حديث المناكب والآباط قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن مخلد الحنظلي حديث عمار في التيمم للوجه والكفين هو حديث حسن صحيح وحديث عمار تيممنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المناكب والآباط ليس هو بمخالف لحديث الوجه والكفين لأن عمارا لم يذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرهم بذلك وإنما قال فعلنا كذا وكذا فلما سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره بالوجه والكفين فانتهى إلى ما علمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الوجه والكفين والدليل على ذلك ما أفتى به عمار بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في التيمم أنه قال الوجه والكفين ففي هذا دلالة أنه انتهى إلى ما علمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعلمه إلى الوجه والكفين قال وسمعت أبا زرعة عبيد الله بن عبد الكريم يقول لم أر بالبصرة أحفظ من هؤلاء الثلاثة علي بن المديني وابن الشاذكوني وعمرو بن علي الفلاس قال أبو زرعة وروى عفان بن مسلم عن عمرو بن علي حديثا* 


* 
*


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *الحادي و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 145 ]* *حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا سعيد بن سليمان حدثنا هشيم عن محمد بن خالد القرشي عن داود بن حصين عن عكرمة عن بن عباس* *انه سئل عن التيمم فقال إن الله قال في كتابه حين ذكر الوضوء { فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم إلى المرافق }  وقال في التيمم { فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم }  وقال { والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما }  فكانت السنة في القطع الكفين إنما هو الوجه والكفان يعني التيمم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح* 

 
 
*
*

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *الحادي و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 146 ]* *حدثنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن سعيد الأشج حدثنا حفص بن غياث وعقبة بن خالد قالا حدثنا الأعمش وابن أبي ليلى عن عمرو بن مرة عن عبد الله بن سلمة عن علي قال* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرئنا القرآن على كل حال ما لم يكن جنبا قال أبو عيسى حديث علي هذا حديث حسن صحيح وبه قال غير واحد من أهل العلم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين قالوا يقرأ الرجل القرآن على غير وضوء ولا يقرأ في المصحف إلا وهو طاهر وبه يقول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الثاني و العشرون من رمضان**
*
 * [ 147 ]* *حدثنا بن أبي عمر وسعيد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي قالا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة قال* *دخل أعرابي المسجد والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس فصلى فلما فرغ قال اللهم ارحمني ومحمدا ولا ترحم معنا أحدا فالتفت إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لقد تحجرت واسعا فلم يلبث أن بال في المسجد فأسرع إليه الناس فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهريقوا عليه سجلا من ماء أو دلوا من ماء ثم قال إنما بعثتم ميسرين ولم تبعثوا معسرين* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *الثاني و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* *[ 148 ] قال سعيد قال سفيان وحدثني يحيى بن سعيد عن أنس بن مالك نحو هذا قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود وابن عباس وواثلة بن الأسقع قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق وقد روى يونس هذا الحديث عن الزهري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله عن أبي هريرة* 
 *
*
* 
*

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *الثاني و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * 
*
* [ 149 ]* *حدثنا هناد بن السري حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد عن عبد الرحمن بن الحرث بن عياش بن أبي ربيعة عن حكيم بن حكيم وهو بن عباد بن حنيف أخبرني نافع بن جبير بن مطعم قال أخبرني بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *أمني جبريل عليه السلام عند البيت مرتين فصلى الظهر في الأولى منهما حين كان الفيء مثل الشراك ثم صلى العصر حين كان كل شيء مثل ظله ثم صلى المغرب حين وجبت الشمس وأفطر الصائم ثم صلى العشاء حين غاب الشفق ثم صلى الفجر حين برق الفجر وحرم الطعام على الصائم وصلى المرة الثانية الظهر حين كان ظل كل شيء مثله لوقت العصر بالأمس ثم صلى العصر حين كان ظل كل شيء مثليه ثم صلى المغرب لوقته الأول ثم صلى العشاء الآخرة حين ذهب ثلث الليل ثم صلى الصبح حين أسفرت الأرض ثم التفت إلي جبريل فقال يا محمد هذا وقت الأنبياء من قبلك والوقت فيما بين هذين الوقتين قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وبريدة وأبي موسى وأبي مسعود الأنصاري وأبي سعيد وجابر وعمرو بن حزم والبراء وأنس* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *الثاني و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 150 ]* *أخبرني أحمد بن محمد بن موسى أخبرنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا حسين بن علي بن حسين أخبرني وهب بن كيسان عن جابر بن عبد الله عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *أمني جبريل فذكر نحو حديث بن عباس بمعناه ولم يذكر فيه لوقت العصر بالأمس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب وحديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وقال محمد أصح شيء في المواقيت حديث جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال وحديث جابر في المواقيت قد رواه عطاء بن أبي رباح وعمرو بن دينار وأبو الزبير عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو حديث وهب بن كيسان عن جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 


 
*
*

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *الثاني و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 151 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا محمد بن فضيل عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *إن للصلاة أولا وآخرا وإن أول وقت صلاة الظهر حين تزول الشمس وآخر وقتها حين يدخل وقت العصر وإن أول وقت صلاة العصر حين يدخل وقتها وإن آخر وقتها حين تصفر الشمس وإن أول وقت المغرب حين تغرب الشمس وإن آخر وقتها حين يغيب الأفق وإن أول وقت العشاء الآخرة حين يغيب الأفق وإن آخر وقتها حين ينتصف الليل وإن أول وقت الفجر حين يطلع الفجر وإن آخر وقتها حين تطلع الشمس قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى وسمعت محمدا يقول حديث الأعمش عن مجاهد في المواقيت أصح من حديث محمد بن فضيل عن الأعمش وحديث محمد بن فضيل خطأ أخطأ فيه محمد بن فضيل حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو أسامة عن أبي إسحاق الفزاري عن الأعمش عن مجاهد قال كان يقال إن للصلاة أولا وآخرا فذكر نحو حديث محمد بن فضيل عن الأعمش نحوه بمعناه* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الثالث و العشرون من رمضان**
*
 *
*
* [ 153 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة عن مالك بن أنس قال وحدثنا الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن عمرة عن عائشة قالت* *إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليصلي الصبح فينصرف النساء قال الأنصاري فيمر النساء متلففات بمروطهن ما يعرفن من الغلس وقال قتيبة متلفعات قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وأنس وقيلة بنت مخرمة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح وقد رواه الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة نحوه وهو الذي اختاره غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو بكر وعمر ومن بعدهم من التابعين وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق يستحبون التغليس بصلاة الفجر* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *الثالث** و العشرون من رمضان**


* *[ 154 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة هو بن سليمان عن محمد بن إسحاق عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة عن محمود بن لبيد عن رافع بن خديج قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول أسفروا بالفجر فإنه أعظم للأجر قال وقد روى شعبة والثوري هذا الحديث عن محمد بن إسحاق قال ورواه محمد بن عجلان أيضا عن عاصم بن عمر بن قتادة قال وفي الباب عن أبي برزة الأسلمي وجابر وبلال قال أبو عيسى حديث رافع بن خديج حديث حسن صحيح وقد رأى غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين الإسفار بصلاة الفجر وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وقال الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق معنى الإسفار أن يضح الفجر فلا يشك فيه ولم يروا أن معنى الإسفار تأخير الصلاة* 

 *
*
* 
*

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *الثالث** و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * 
*

* [ 155 ]* *حدثنا هناد بن السري حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن حكيم بن جبير عن إبراهيم عن الأسود عن عائشة قالت* *ما رأيت أحدا كان أشد تعجيلا للظهر من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من أبي بكر ولا من عمر قال وفي الباب عن جابر بن عبد الله وخباب وأبي برزة وابن مسعود وزيد بن ثابت وأنس وجابر بن سمرة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن وهو الذي اختاره أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم قال علي بن المديني قال يحيى بن سعيد وقد تكلم شعبة في حكيم بن جبير من أجل حديثه الذي روى عن بن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من سأل الناس وله ما يغنيه قال يحيى وروى له سفيان وزائدة ولم ير يحيى بحديثه بأسا قال محمد وقد روى عن حكيم بن جبير عن سعيد بن جبير عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تعجيل الظهر* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *الثالث** و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* *
*


 

* [ 156 ]* *حدثنا الحسن بن علي الحلواني أخبرنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن الزهري قال أخبرني أنس بن مالك* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى الظهر حين زالت الشمس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث صحيح وهو أحسن حديث في هذا الباب وفي الباب عن جابر* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *الثالث** و العشرون من رمضان**
*

* [ 152 ]* *حدثنا أحمد بن منيع والحسن بن الصباح البزار وأحمد بن محمد بن موسى المعنى واحد قالوا حدثنا إسحاق بن يوسف الأزرق عن سفيان الثوري عن علقمة بن مرثد عن سليمان بن بريدة عن أبيه قال* *أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل فسأله عن مواقيت الصلاة فقال أقم معنا إن شاء الله فأمر بلالا فأقام حين طلع الفجر ثم أمره فأقام حين زالت الشمس فصلى الظهر ثم أمره فأقام فصلى العصر والشمس بيضاء مرتفعة ثم أمره بالمغرب حين وقع حاجب الشمس ثم أمره بالعشاء فأقام حين غاب الشفق ثم أمره من الغد فنور بالفجر ثم أمره بالظهر فأبرد وأنعم أن يبرد ثم أمره بالعصر فأقام والشمس آخر وقتها فوق ما كانت ثم أمره فأخر المغرب إلى قبيل أن يغيب الشفق ثم أمره بالعشاء فأقام حين ذهب ثلث الليل ثم قال أين السائل عن مواقيت الصلاة فقال الرجل أنا فقال مواقيت الصلاة كما بين هذين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح قال وقد رواه شعبة عن علقمة بن مرثد أيضا 
*



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم الرابع و العشرون من رمضان**
*
 *
*

* [ 157 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن سعيد بن المسيب وأبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *إذا اشتد الحر فأبردوا عن الصلاة فإن شدة الحر من فيح جهنم قال وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد وأبي ذر وابن عمر والمغيرة والقاسم بن صفوان عن أبيه وأبي موسى وابن عباس وأنس قال وروي عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا ولا يصح قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وقد اختار قوم من أهل العلم تأخير صلاة الظهر في شدة الحر وهو قول بن المبارك وأحمد وإسحاق قال الشافعي إنما الإبراد بصلاة الظهر إذا كان مسجدا ينتاب أهله من البعد فأما المصلي وحده والذي يصلي في مسجد قومه فالذي أحب له أن لا يؤخر الصلاة في شدة الحر قال أبو عيسى ومعنى من ذهب إلى تأخير الظهر في شدة الحر هو أولى وأشبه بالاتباع وأما ما ذهب إليه الشافعي أن الرخصة لمن ينتاب من البعد والمشقة على الناس فإن في حديث أبي ذر ما يدل على خلاف ما قال الشافعي قال أبو ذر كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فأذن بلال بصلاة الظهر فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يا بلال أبرد ثم أبرد فلو كان الأمر على ما ذهب إليه الشافعي لم يكن للإبراد في ذلك الوقت معنى لاجتماعهم في السفر وكانوا لا يحتاجون أن ينتابوا من البعد* 





*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *الرابع* *و العشرون من رمضان**

*

 
* [ 158 ]* *حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي قال أنبأنا شعبة عن مهاجر أبي الحسن عن زيد بن وهب عن أبي ذر* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في سفر ومعه بلال فأراد أن يقيم فقال أبرد ثم أراد أن يقيم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبرد في الظهر قال حتى رأينا فئ التلول ثم أقام فصلى فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن شدة الحر من فيح جهنم فأبردوا عن الصلاة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* 
*

*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *الرابع* * و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * 
*


* [ 159 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن عروة عن عائشة أنها قالت* *صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العصر والشمس في حجرتها لم يظهر الفيء من حجرتها قال وفي الباب عن أنس وأبي أروى وجابر ورافع بن خديج قال ويروى عن رافع أيضا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تأخير العصر ولا يصح قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي اختاره بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم عمر وعبد الله بن مسعود وعائشة وأنس وغير واحد من التابعين تعجيل صلاة العصر وكرهوا تأخيرها وبه يقول عبد الله بن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 






*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *الرابع* * و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* *
*


 


* [ 160 ]* *حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن أنه دخل على أنس بن مالك في داره بالبصرة حين انصرف من الظهر وداره بجنب المسجد فقال قوموا فصلوا العصر قال فقمنا فصلينا فلما انصرفنا قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول* *تلك صلاة المنافق يجلس يرقب الشمس حتى إذا كانت بين قرني الشيطان قام فنقر أربعا لا يذكر الله فيها إلا قليلا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 





*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *الرابع* *و العشرون من رمضان**
*


* [ 161 ]* *حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا إسماعيل بن علية عن أيوب عن بن أبي مليكة عن أم سلمة أنها قالت* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد تعجيلا للظهر منكم وأنتم أشد تعجيلا للعصر منه قال أبو عيسى وقد روي هذا الحديث عن إسماعيل بن علية عن بن جريج عن بن أبي مليكة عن أم سلمة نحوه* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم* *الخامس** و العشرون من رمضان**
*
 


* [ 162 ]* *ووجدت في كتابي أخبرني علي بن حجر عن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن بن جريج* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *الخامس**و العشرون من رمضان**

*
 
* [ 163 ]* *وحدثنا بشر بن معاذ البصري قال حدثنا إسماعيل بن علية عن بن جريج بهذا الإسناد* *نحوه وهذا أصح* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *الخامس** و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* 

*[ 164 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل عن يزيد بن أبي عبيدة عن سلمة بن الأكوع قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي المغرب إذا غربت الشمس وتوارت بالحجاب قال وفي الباب عن جابر والصنابحي وزيد بن خالد وأنس ورافع بن خديج وأبي أيوب وأم حبيبة وعباس بن عبد المطلب وابن عباس وحديث العباس قد روي موقوفا عنه وهو أصح والصنابحي لم يسمع من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو صاحب أبي بكر رضى الله تعالى عنه قال أبو عيسى حديث سلمة بن الأكوع حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم من التابعين اختاروا تعجيل صلاة المغرب وكرهوا تأخيرها حتى قال بعض أهل العلم ليس لصلاة المغرب إلا وقت واحد وذهبوا إلى حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث صلى به جبريل وهو قول بن المبارك والشافعي* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *الخامس** و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* 

* [ 165 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب حدثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي بشر عن بشير بن ثابت عن حبيب بن سالم عن النعمان بن بشير قال* *أنا أعلم الناس بوقت هذه الصلاة كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصليها لسقوط القمر لثالثة* 





*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *الخامس* *و العشرون من رمضان**
*



* [ 166 ]* *حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن أبان حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن أبي عوانة بهذا الإسناد* *نحوه قال أبو عيسى روى هذا الحديث هشيم عن أبي بشر عن حبيب بن سالم عن النعمان بن بشير ولم يذكر فيه هشيم عن بشير بن ثابت وحديث أبي عوانة أصح عندنا لأن يزيد بن هارون روى عن شعبة عن أبي بشر نحو رواية أبي عوانة* 






*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم* *السادس** و العشرون من رمضان**
*
 *
*
* [ 171 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة قال حدثنا عبد الله بن وهب عن سعيد بن عبد الله الجهني عن محمد بن عمر بن علي بن أبي طالب عن أبيه عن علي بن أبي طالب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له* *يا علي ثلاث لا تؤخرها الصلاة إذا آنت والجنازة إذا حضرت والأيم إذا وجدت لها كفؤا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب حسن* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *السادس**و العشرون من رمضان**

* * [ 170 ]* *حدثنا أبو عمار الحسين بن حريث حدثنا الفضل بن موسى عن عبد الله بن عمر العمرى عن القاسم بن غنام عن عمته أم فروة وكانت ممن بايعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت* *سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الأعمال أفضل قال الصلاة لأول وقتها* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *السادس** و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* 



* [ 169 ]* *حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن عمر بن الخطاب قال* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسمر مع أبي بكر في الأمر من أمر المسلمين وأنا معهما وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو وأوس بن حذيفة وعمران بن حصين قال أبو عيسى حديث عمر حديث حسن وقد روى هذا الحديث الحسن بن عبيد الله عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن رجل من جعفي يقال له قيس أو بن قيس عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث في قصة طويلة وقد اختلف أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم في السمر بعد صلاة العشاء الآخرة فكره قوم منهم السمر بعد صلاة العشاء ورخص بعضهم إذا كان في معنى العلم وما لا بد منه من الحوائج وأكثر الحديث على الرخصة وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لاسمر إلا لمصل أو مسافر* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *السادس** و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* 

* [ 168 ]* *حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا عوف قال أحمد وحدثنا عباد بن عباد هو المهلبي وإسماعيل بن علية جميعا عن عوف عن سيار بن سلامة هو أبو المنهال الرياحي عن أبي برزة قال* *كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكره النوم قبل العشاء والحديث بعدها قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وعبد الله بن مسعود وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي برزة حديث حسن صحيح وقد كره أكثر أهل العلم النوم قبل صلاة العشاء والحديث بعدها ورخص في ذلك بعضهم وقال عبد الله بن المبارك أكثر الأحاديث على الكراهية ورخص بعضهم في النوم قبل صلاة العشاء في رمضان وسيار بن سلامة هو أبو المنهال الرياحي* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *السادس**و العشرون من رمضان**
*




* [ 167 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم أن يؤخروا العشاء إلى ثلث الليل أو نصفه قال وفي الباب عن جابر بن سمرة وجابر بن عبد الله وأبي برزة وابن عباس وأبي سعيد الخدري وزيد بن خالد وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي اختاره أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وغيرهم رأوا تأخير صلاة العشاء الآخرة وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق* 








*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*حديث الفجر لليوم* *السابع** و العشرون من رمضان**
*
 *
*
*
*
* [ 176 ]* *حدثنا محمد بن موسى البصري حدثنا جعفر بن سليمان الضبعي عن أبي عمران الجوني عن عبد الله بن الصامت عن أبي ذر قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* *يا أبا ذر أمراء يكونون بعدي يميتون الصلاة فصل الصلاة لوقتها فإن صليت لوقتها كانت لك نافلة وإلا كنت قد أحرزت صلاتك وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود وعبادة بن الصامت قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي ذر حديث حسن وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم يستحبون أن يصلي الرجل الصلاة لميقاتها إذا أخرها الإمام ثم يصلي مع الإمام والصلاة الأولى هي المكتوبة عند أكثر أهل العلم وأبو عمران الجوني اسمه عبد الملك بن حبيب* 




*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*
*

حديث الظهر لليوم* *السابع**و العشرون من رمضان**

* 
* [ 175 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن نافع عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *الذي تفوته صلاة العصر فكأنما وتر أهله وماله وفي الباب عن بريدة ونوفل بن معاوية قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وقد رواه الزهري أيضا عن سالم عن أبيه بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 






*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العصر لليوم* *السابع** و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* 

* [ 174 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن خالد بن يزيد عن سعيد بن أبي هلال عن إسحاق بن عمر عن عائشة قالت* *ما صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة لوقتها الآخر مرتين حتى قبضه الله قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب وليس إسناده بمتصل قال الشافعي والوقت الأول من الصلاة أفضل ومما يدل على فضل أول الوقت على آخره اختيار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر فلم يكونوا يختارون إلا ما هو أفضل ولم يكونوا يدعون الفضل وكانوا يصلون في أول الوقت قال حدثنا بذلك أبو الوليد المكي عن الشافعي* 


*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث المغرب لليوم* *السابع** و العشرون من رمضان**
**
* * [ 173 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا مروان بن معاوية الفزاري عن أبي يعفور عن الوليد بن العيزار عن أبي عمرو الشيباني أن رجلا قال لابن مسعود* *أي العمل أفضل قال سألت عنه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال الصلاة على مواقيتها قلت وماذا يا رسول الله قال وبر الوالدين قلت وماذا يا رسول الله قال والجهاد في سبيل الله قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى المسعودي وشعبة وسليمان هو أبو إسحاق الشيباني وغير واحد عن الوليد بن العيزار هذا الحديث* 



*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي


**حديث العشاء لليوم* *السابع**و العشرون من رمضان**
*




*[ 172 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا يعقوب بن الوليد المدني عن عبد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الوقت الأول من الصلاة رضوان الله والوقت الآخر عفو الله قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب وقد روى بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه قال وفي الباب عن علي وابن عمر وعائشة وابن مسعود قال أبو عيسى حديث أم فروة لا يروي إلا من حديث عبد الله بن عمر العمري وليس هو بالقوي عند أهل الحديث واضطربوا عنه في هذا الحديث وهو صدوق وقد تكلم فيه يحيى بن سعيد من قبل حفظه* 









*الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

* [ 177 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن ثابت البناني عن عبد الله بن رباح الأنصاري عن أبي قتادة قال* *ذكروا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نومهم عن الصلاة فقال إنه ليس في النوم تفريط إنما التفريط في اليقظة فإذا نسي أحدكم صلاة أو نام عنها فليصلها إذا ذكرها وفي الباب عن بن مسعود وأبي مريم وعمران بن حصين وجبير بن مطعم جحيفة وأبي سعيد وعمرو بن أمية الضمري وذي مخبر ويقال ذي مخمر وهو بن أخي النجاشي قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي قتادة حديث حسن صحيح وقد اختلف أهل العلم في الرجل ينام عن الصلاة أو ينساها فيستيقظ أو يذكر وهو في غير وقت صلاة عند طلوع الشمس أو عند غروبها فقال بعضهم يصليها إذا استيقظ أو ذكر وإن كان عند طلوع الشمس أو عند غروبها وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق والشافعي ومالك وقال بعضهم لا يصلي حتى تطلع الشمس أو تغرب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل ينسى الصلاة* 

* [ 178 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة وبشر بن معاذ قالا حدثنا أبو عوانة عن قتادة عن أنس بن مالك قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها وفي الباب عن سمرة وأبي قتادة قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح ويروى عن علي بن أبي طالب أنه قال في الرجل ينسى الصلاة قال يصليها متى ما ذكرها في وقت أو في غير وقت وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل وإسحاق ويروى عن أبي بكرة أنه نام عن صلاة العصر فاستيقظ عند غروب الشمس فلم يصل حتى غربت الشمس وقد ذهب قوم من أهل الكوفة إلى هذا وأما أصحابنا فذهبوا إلى قول علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله تعالى عنه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل تفوته الصلوات بأيتهن يبدأ* 

* [ 179 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا هشيم عن أبي الزبير عن نافع بن جبير بن مطعم عن أبي عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود قال قال عبد الله بن مسعود إن المشركين* *شغلوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أربع صلوات يوم الخندق حتى ذهب من الليل ما شاء الله فأمر بلالا فأذن ثم أقام فصلى الظهر ثم أقام فصلى العصر ثم أقام فصلى المغرب ثم أقام فصلى العشاء قال وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله ليس بإسناده بأس إلا أن أبا عبيدة لم يسمع من عبد الله وهو الذي اختاره بعض أهل العلم في الفوائت أن يقيم الرجل لكل صلاة إذا قضاها وإن لم يقم أجزأه وهو قول الشافعي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*[ 180 ]* *وحدثنا محمد بن بشار بندار حدثنا معاذ بن هشام حدثني أبي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير حدثنا أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن عن جابر بن عبد الله أن عمر بن الخطاب قال يوم الخندق وجعل يسب كفار قريش قال* *يا رسول الله ما كدت أصلي العصر حتى تغرب الشمس فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والله إن صليتها قال فنزلنا بطحان فتوضأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوضأنا فصلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العصر بعد ما غربت الشمس ثم صلى بعدها المغرب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في صلاة الوسطى أنها العصر وقد قيل إنها الظهر* 

* [ 181 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي وأبو النضر عن محمد بن طلحة بن مصرف عن زبيد عن مرة الهمداني عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الوسطى صلاة العصر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 182 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة عن سعيد عن قتادة عن الحسن عن سمرة بن جندب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال صلاة الوسطى صلاة العصر قال وفي الباب عن علي وعبد الله بن مسعود وزيد بن ثابت وعائشة وأبي هريرة وأبي هاشم بن عتبة قال أبو عيسى قال محمد قال علي بن عبد الله حديث الحسن عن سمرة بن جندب حديث صحيح وقد سمع منه وقال أبو عيسى حديث سمرة في صلاة الوسطى حديث حسن وهو قول أكثر العلماء من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم وقال زيد بن ثابت وعائشة صلاة الوسطى صلاة الظهر وقال بن عباس وابن عمر صلاة الوسطى صلاة الصبح حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا قريش بن أنس عن حبيب بن الشهيد قال قال لي محمد بن سيرين سل الحسن ممن سمع حديث العقيقة فسألته فقال سمعته من سمرة بن جندب قال أبو عيسى وأخبرني محمد بن إسماعيل حدثنا علي بن عبد الله بن المديني عن قريش بن أنس بهذا الحديث قال محمد قال علي وسماع الحسن من سمرة صحيح واحتج بهذا الحديث*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية الصلاة بعد العصر وبعد الفجر* 

* [ 183 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا منصور وهو بن زاذان عن قتادة قال أخبرنا أبو العالية عن بن عباس قال سمعت غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم عمر بن الخطاب وكان من أحبهم إلي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الصلاة بعد الفجر حتى تطلع الشمس وعن الصلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس قال وفي الباب عن علي وابن مسعود وعقبة بن عامر وأبي هريرة وابن عمر وسمرة بن جندب وعبد الله بن عمرو ومعاذ بن عفراء والصنابحي ولم يسمع من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسلمة بن الأكوع وزيد بن ثابت وعائشة وكعب بن مرة وأبي أمامة وعمرو بن عبسة ويعلي بن أمية ومعاوية قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس عن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول أكثر الفقهاء من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم أنهم كرهوا الصلاة بعد صلاة الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس وبعد صلاة العصر حتى تغرب الشمس وأما الصلوات الفوائت فلا بأس أن تقضى بعد العصر وبعد الصبح قال علي بن المديني قال يحيى بن سعيد قال شعبة لم يسمع قتادة من أبي العالية إلا ثلاثة أشياء حديث عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الصلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس وبعد الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس وحديث بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا ينبغي لأحد أن يقول أن يقول أنا خير من يونس بن متى وحديث علي القضاة ثلاثة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة بعد العصر* 

* [ 184 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا جرير عن عطاء بن السائب عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قال إنما صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الركعتين بعد العصر لأنه أتاه مال فشغله عن الركعتين بعد الظهر فصلاهما بعد العصر ثم لم يعد لهما وفي الباب عن عائشة وأم سلمة وميمونة وأبي موسى قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن وقد روى غير واحد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه صلى بعد العصر ركعتين وهذا خلاف ما روي عنه أنه نهى عن الصلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس وحديث بن عباس أصح حيث قال لم يعد لهما وقد روي عن زيد بن ثابت نحو حديث بن عباس وقد روي عن عائشة في هذا الباب روايات روي عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما دخل عليها بعد العصر إلا صلى ركعتين وروى عنها عن أم سلمة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نهى عن الصلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس وبعد الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس والذي اجتمع عليه أكثر أهل العلم على كراهية الصلاة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس وبعد الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس إلا ما استثني من ذلك مثل الصلاة بمكة بعد العصر حتى تغرب الشمس وبعد الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس بعد الطواف فقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رخصة في ذلك وقد قال به قوم من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقد كره قوم من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم الصلاة بمكة أيضا بعد العصر وبعد الصبح وبه يقول سفيان الثوري ومالك بن أنس وبعض أهل الكوفة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة قبل المغرب* 

* [ 185 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن كهمس بن الحسن عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن عبد الله بن مغفل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بين كل أذانين صلاة لمن شاء وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن الزبير قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن مغفل حديث حسن صحيح وقد اختلف أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصلاة قبل المغرب فلم ير بعضهم الصلاة قبل المغرب وقد روي عن غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم كانوا يصلون قبل صلاة المغرب ركعتين بين الأذان والإقامة وقال أحمد وإسحاق إن صلاهما فحسن وهذا عندهما على الاستحباب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء فيمن أدرك ركعة من العصر قبل أن تغرب الشمس* 

* [ 186 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار وعن بسر بن سعيد وعن الأعرج يحدثونه عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من أدرك من الصبح ركعة قبل أن تطلع الشمس فقد أدرك الصبح ومن أدرك من العصر ركعة قبل أن تغرب الشمس فقد أدرك العصر وفي الباب عن عائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وبه يقول أصحابنا والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق ومعنى هذا الحديث عندهم لصاحب العذر مثل الرجل ينام عن الصلاة أو ينساها فيستيقظ ويذكر عند طلوع الشمس وعند غروبها*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

باب ما جاء في الجمع بين الصلاتين في الحضر



 [ 187 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قال جمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء بالمدينة من غير خوف ولا مطر قال فقيل لابن عباس ما أراد بذلك قال أراد أن لا يحرج أمته وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس قد روي عنه من غير وجه رواه جابر بن زيد وسعيد بن جبير وعبد الله بن شفيق العقيلي وقد روي عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير هذا



 [ 188 ] حدثنا أبو سلمة يحيى بن خلف البصري حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان عن أبيه عن حنش عن عكرمة عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من جمع بين الصلاتين من غير عذر فقد أتى بابا من أبواب الكبائر قال أبو عيسى وحنش هذا هو أبو علي الرحبي وهو حسين بن قيس وهو ضعيف عند أهل الحديث ضعفه أحمد وغيره والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أن لا يجمع بين الصلاتين إلا في السفر أو بعرفة ورخص بعض أهل العلم من التابعين في الجمع بين الصلاتين للمريض وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم يجمع بين الصلاتين في المطر وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق ولم ير الشافعي للمريض أن يجمع بين الصلاتين

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في بدء الأذان* 

* [ 189 ] حدثنا سعيد بن يحيى بن سعيد الأموي حدثنا أبي حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق عن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحرث التيمي عن محمد بن عبد الله بن زيد عن أبيه قال لما أصبحنا أتينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرته بالرؤيا فقال إن هذه لرؤيا حق فقم مع بلال فإنه أندى وأمد صوتا منك فألق عليه ما قيل لك وليناد بذلك قال فلما سمع عمر بن الخطاب نداء بلال بالصلاة خرج إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يجر إزاره وهو يقول يا رسول الله والذي بعثك بالحق لقد رأيت مثل الذي قال قال فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلله الحمد فذلك أثبت قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن زيد حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى هذا الحديث إبراهيم بن سعد عن محمد بن إسحاق أتم من هذا الحديث وأطول وذكر فيه قصة الأذان مثنى مثنى والإقامة مرة مرة وعبد الله بن زيد هو بن عبد ربه ويقال بن عبد رب ولا نعرف له عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا يصح إلا هذا الحديث الواحد في الأذان وعبد الله بن زيد بن عاصم المازني له أحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو عم عباد بن تميم* 

* [ 190 ] حدثنا أبو بكر بن النضر بن أبي النضر حدثنا حجاج بن محمد قال قال بن جريج أخبرنا نافع عن بن عمر قال كان المسلمون حين قدموا المدينة يجتمعون فيتحينون الصلوات وليس ينادي بها أحد فتكلموا يوما في ذلك فقال بعضهم اتخذوا ناقوسا مثل ناقوس النصارى وقال بعضهم اتخذوا قرنا مثل قرن اليهود قال فقال عمر بن الخطاب أو لا تبعثون رجلا ينادي بالصلاة قال فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يا بلال قم فناد بالصلاة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب من حديث بن عمر*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الترجيع في الأذان* 

* [ 191 ] حدثنا بشر بن معاذ البصري حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد العزيز بن عبد الملك بن أبي محذورة قال أخبرني أبي وجدي جميعا عن أبي محذورة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أقعده وألقى عليه الأذان حرفا حرفا قال إبراهيم مثل أذاننا قال بشر فقلت له أعد علي فوصف الأذان بالترجيع قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي محذورة في الأذان حديث صحيح وقد روى عنه من وجه وعليه العمل بمكة وهو قول الشافعي* 

* [ 192 ] حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا عفان حدثنا همام عن عامر بن عبد الواحد الأحول عن مكحول عن عبد الله بن محيريز عن أبي محذورة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علمه الأذان تسع عشرة كلمة والإقامة سبع عشرة كلمة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وأبو محذورة اسمه سمرة بن معير وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى هذا في الأذان وقد روي عن أبي محذورة أنه كان يفرد الإقامة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في إفراد الإقامة* 

* [ 193 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي ويزيد بن زريع عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن أنس بن مالك قال أمر بلال أن يشفع الأذان ويوتر الإقامة وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى وحديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وبه يقول مالك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق*

----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## rosey19



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن الإقامة مثنى مثنى* 

* [ 194 ]* *حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج حدثنا عقبة بن خالد عن بن أبي ليلى عن عمرو بن مرة عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن عبد الله بن زيد قال* *كان أذان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شفعا شفعا في الأذان والإقامة قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن زيد رواه وكيع عن الأعمش عن عمرو بن مرة عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى قال حدثنا أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن عبد الله بن زيد رأى الأذان في المنام وقال شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى أن عبد الله بن زيد رأى الأذان في المنام وهذا أصح من حديث بن أبي ليلى وعبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى لم يسمع من عبد الله بن زيد وقال بعض أهل العلم الأذان مثنى مثنى والإقامة مثنى مثنى وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك وأهل الكوفة قال أبو عيسى بن أبي ليلى هو محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى كان قاضي الكوفة ولم يسمع من أبيه شيئا إلا أنه يروي عن رجل عن أبيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الترسل في الأذان* 

* [ 195 ] حدثنا أحمد بن الحسن حدثنا المعلى بن أسد حدثنا عبد المنعم هو صاحب السقاء قال حدثنا يحيى بن مسلم عن الحسن وعطاء عن جابر بن عبد الله أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لبلال يا بلال إذا أذنت فترسل في أذانك وإذا أقمت فأحدر واجعل بين أذانك وإقامتك قدر ما يفرغ الآكل من أكله والشارب من شربه والمعتصر إذا دخل لقضاء حاجته ولا تقوموا حتى تروني* 

* [ 196 ] حدثنا عبد بن حميد حدثنا يونس بن محمد عن عبد المنعم نحوه قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر هذا حديث لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه من حديث عبد المنعم وهو إسناد مجهول وعبد المنعم شيخ بصري*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في إدخال الإصبع في الأذن عند الأذان* 

* [ 197 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا سفيان الثوري عن عون بن أبي جحيفة عن أبيه قال رأيت بلالا يؤذن ويدور ويتبع فاه هاهنا وها هنا وإصبعاه في أذنيه ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قبة له حمراء أراه قال من آدم فخرج بلال بين يديه بالعنزة فركزها بالبطحاء فصلى إليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمر بين يديه الكلب والحمار وعليه حلة حمراء كأني أنظر إلى بريق ساقيه قال سفيان نراه حبرة قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي جحيفة حديث حسن صحيح وعليه العمل عند أهل العلم يستحبون أن يدخل المؤذن إصبعيه في أذنيه في الأذان وقال بعض أهل العلم وفي الإقامة أيضا يدخل إصبعيه في أذنيه وهو قول الأوزاعي وأبو جحيفة اسمه وهب بن عبد الله السوائي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في التثويب في الفجر* 

* [ 198 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا أبو أحمد الزبيري حدثنا أبو إسرائيل عن الحكم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن بلال قال قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تثوبن في شيء من الصلوات إلا في صلاة الفجر قال وفي الباب عن أبي محذورة قال أبو عيسى حديث بلال لا نعرفه إلا من حديث أبي إسرائيل الملائي وأبو إسرائيل لم يسمع هذا الحديث من الحكم بن عتيبة قال إنما رواه عن الحسن بن عمارة عن الحكم بن عتيبة وأبو إسرائيل اسمه إسماعيل بن أبي إسحاق وليس هو بذاك القوي عند أهل الحديث وقد اختلف أهل العلم في تفسير التثويب فقال بعضهم التثويب أن يقول في أذان الفجر الصلاة خير من النوم وهو قول بن المبارك وأحمد وقال إسحاق في التثويب غير هذا قال التثويب المكروه هو شيء أحدثه الناس بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أذن المؤذن فاستبطأ القوم قال بين الأذان والإقامة قد قامت الصلاة حي على الصلاة حي على الفلاح قال وهذا الذي قال إسحاق هو التثويب الذي قد كرهه أهل العلم والذي أحدثوه بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي فسر بن المبارك وأحمد أن التثويب أن يقول المؤذن في أذان الفجر الصلاة خير من النوم وهو قول صحيح ويقال له التثويب أيضا وهو الذي اختاره أهل العلم ورأوه وروي عن عبد الله بن عمر أنه كان يقول في صلاة الفجر الصلاة خير من النوم وروى عن مجاهد قال دخلت مع عبد الله بن عمر مسجدا وقد أذن فيه ونحن نريد أن نصلي فيه فثوب المؤذن فخرج عبد الله بن عمر من المسجد وقال اخرج بنا من عند هذا المبتدع ولم يصل فيه قال وإنما كره عبد الله التثويب الذي أحدثه الناس بعد*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## NghM



----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن من أذن فهو يقيم* 

* [ 199 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة ويعلى بن عبيد عن عبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم الإفريقي عن زياد بن نعيم الحضرمي عن زياد بن الحرث الصدائي قال* *أمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أؤذن في صلاة الفجر فأذنت فأراد بلال أن يقيم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن أخا صداء قد أذن ومن أذن فهو يقيم قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى وحديث زياد إنما نعرفه من حديث الإفريقي والإفريقي هو ضعيف عند أهل الحديث ضعفه يحيى بن سعيد القطان وغيره قال أحمد لا أكتب حديث الإفريقي قال ورأيت محمد بن إسماعيل يقوى أمره ويقول هو مقارب الحديث والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم أن من أذن فهو يقيم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية الأذان بغير وضوء* 

* [ 200 ]* *حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم عن معاوية بن يحيى الصدفي عن الزهري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *لا يؤذن إلا متوضئ* 

* [ 201 ]* *حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا عبد الله بن وهب عن يونس عن بن شهاب قال قال أبو هريرة* *لا ينادي بالصلاة إلا متوضئ قال أبو عيسى وهذا أصح من الحديث الأول قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي هريرة لم يرفعه بن وهب وهو أصح من حديث الوليد بن مسلم والزهري لم يسمع من أبي هريرة واختلف أهل العلم في الأذان على غير وضوء فكرهه بعض أهل العلم وبه يقول الشافعي وإسحاق ورخص في ذلك بعض أهل العلم وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك وأحمد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن الإمام أحق بالإقامة* 

* [ 202 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا إسرائيل أخبرني سماك بن حرب سمع جابر بن سمرة يقول كان مؤذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمهل فلا يقيم حتى إذا رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد خرج أقام الصلاة حين يراه قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر بن سمرة هو حديث حسن صحيح وحديث إسرائيل عن سماك لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه وهكذا قال بعض أهل العلم إن المؤذن أملك بالأذان والإمام أملك بالإقامة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الأذان بالليل* 

* [ 203 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن سالم عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فكلوا واشربوا حتى تسمعوا تأذين بن أم مكتوم قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن بن مسعود وعائشة وأنيسة وأنس وأبي ذر وسمرة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وقد اختلف أهل العلم في الأذان بالليل فقال بعض أهل العلم إذا أذن المؤذن بالليل أجزأه ولا يعيد وهو قول مالك وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم إذا أذن بليل أعاد وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وروى حماد بن سلمة عن أيوب عن نافع عن بن عمر أن بلالا أذن بليل فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ينادي إن العبد نام قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غير محفوظ والصحيح ما روى عبيد الله بن عمر وغيره عن نافع عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فكلوا واشربوا حتى يؤذن بن أم مكتوم قال وروى عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد عن نافع أن مؤذنا لعمر أذن بليل فأمره عمر أن يعيد الأذان وهذا لا يصح أيضا لأنه عن نافع عن عمر منقطع ولعل حماد بن سلمة أراد هذا الحديث والصحيح رواية عبيد الله وغير واحد عن نافع عن بن عمر والزهري عن سالم عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن بلالا يؤذن بليل قال أبو عيسى ولو كان حديث حماد صحيحا لم يكن لهذا الحديث معنى إذ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إن بلالا يؤذن بليل فإنما أمرهم فيما يستقبل فقال إن بلالا يؤذن بليل ولو أنه أمره بإعادة الأذان حين أذن قبل طلوع الفجر لم يقل إن بلالا يؤذن بليل قال علي بن المديني حديث حماد بن سلمة عن أيوب عن نافع عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو غير محفوظ وأخطأ فيه حماد بن سلمة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية الخروج من المسجد بعد الأذان* 

* [ 204 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن إبراهيم بن المهاجر عن أبي الشعثاء قال خرج رجل من المسجد بعد ما أذن فيه بالعصر فقال أبو هريرة أما هذا فقد عصى أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عثمان قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وعلى هذا العمل عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم أن لا يخرج أحد من المسجد بعد الأذان إلا من عذر أن يكون على غير وضوء أو أمر لا بد منه ويروى عن إبراهيم النخعي أنه قال يخرج ما لم يأخذ المؤذن في الإقامة قال أبو عيسى وهذا عندنا لمن له عذر في الخروج منه وأبو الشعثاء اسمه سليم بن أسود وهو والد أشعث بن أبي الشعثاء وقد روى أشعث بن أبي الشعثاء هذا الحديث عن أبيه*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الأذان في السفر* 

* [ 205 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن مالك بن الحويرث قال قدمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنا وابن عم لي فقال لنا إذا سافرتما فأذنا وأقيما وليؤمكما أكبركما قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم اختاروا الأذان في السفر وقال بعضهم تجزئ الإقامة إنما الأذان على من يريد أن يجمع الناس والقول الأول أصح وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل الأذان* 

* [ 206 ] حدثنا محمد بن حميد الرازي حدثنا أبو تميلة حدثنا أبو حمزة عن جابر عن مجاهد عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من أذن سبع سنين محتسبا كتبت له براءة من النار قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود وثوبان ومعاوية وأنس وأبي هريرة وأبي سعيد قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث غريب وأبو تميلة اسمه يحيى بن واضح وأبو حمزة السكري اسمه محمد بن ميمون وجابر بن يزيد الجعفي ضعفوه تركه يحيى بن سعيد وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي قال أبو عيسى سمعت الجارود يقول سمعت وكيعا يقول لولا جابر الجعفي لكان أهل الكوفة بغير حديث ولولا حماد لكان أهل الكوفة بغير فقه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن الإمام ضامن والمؤذن مؤتمن* 

* [ 207 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو الأحوص وأبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *الإمام ضامن والمؤذن مؤتمن اللهم أرشد الأئمة واغفر للمؤذنين قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عائشة وسهل بن سعد وعقبة بن عامر قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة رواه سفيان الثوري وحفص بن غياث وغير واحد عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وروى أسباط بن محمد عن الأعمش قال حدثت عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وروى نافع بن سليمان عن محمد بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث قال أبو عيسى وسمعت أبا زرعة يقول حديث أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة أصح من حديث أبي صالح عن عائشة قال أبو عيسى وسمعت محمدا يقول حديث أبي صالح عن عائشة أصح وذكر عن علي بن المديني أنه لم يثبت حديث أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة ولا حديث أبي صالح عن عائشة في هذا*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء ما يقول الرجل إذا أذن المؤذن* 

* [ 208 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك قال وحدثنا قتيبة عن مالك عن الزهري عن عطاء بن يزيد الليثي عن أبي سعيد قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سمعتم النداء فقولوا مثل ما يقول المؤذن قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أبي رافع وأبي هريرة وأم حبيبة وعبد الله بن عمرو وعبد الله بن ربيعة وعائشة ومعاذ بن أنس ومعاوية قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي سعيد حديث حسن صحيح وهكذا روى معمر وغير واحد عن الزهري مثل حديث مالك وروى عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن الزهري هذا الحديث عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورواية مالك أصح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية أن يأخذ المؤذن على الأذان أجرا* 

* [ 209 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو زبيدة وهو عبثر بن القاسم عن أشعث عن الحسن عن عثمان بن أبي العاص قال إن من آخر ما عهد إلي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن اتخذ مؤذنا لا يأخذ على أذانه أجرا قال أبو عيسى حديث عثمان حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم كرهوا أن يأخذ المؤذن على الأذان أجرا واستحبوا للمؤذن أن يحتسب في أذانه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء ما يقول الرجل إذا أذن المؤذن من الدعاء* 

* [ 210 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن الحكيم بن عبد الله بن قيس عن عامر بن سعد عن سعد بن أبي وقاص عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من قال حين يسمع المؤذن وأنا أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله رضيت بالله ربا وبمحمد رسولا وبالإسلام دينا غفر له ذنبه قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث الليث بن عن حكيم بن عبد الله بن قيس* 

*باب منه آخر* 

* [ 211 ] حدثنا محمد بن سهل بن عسكر البغدادي وإبراهيم بن يعقوب قالا حدثنا علي بن عياش الحمصي حدثنا شعيب بن أبي حمزة حدثنا محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قال حين يسمع النداء اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته إلا حلت له الشفاعة يوم القيامة قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث صحيح حسن غريب من حديث محمد بن المنكدر لا نعلم أحدا رواه غير شعيب بن أبي حمزة عن محمد بن المنكدر وأبو حمزة اسمه دينار*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في أن الدعاء لا يرد بين الأذان والإقامة* 

* [ 212 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا وكيع وعبد الرزاق وأبو أحمد وأبو نعيم قالوا حدثنا سفيان عن زيد العمي عن أبي إياس معاوية بن قرة عن أنس بن مالك قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدعاء لا يرد بين الأذان والإقامة قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح وقد رواه أبو إسحاق الهمداني عن بريد بن أبي مريم عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل هذا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء كم فرض الله على عباده من الصلوات* 

* [ 213 ] حدثنا محمد بن يحيى النيسابوري حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن الزهري عن أنس بن مالك قال فرضت على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به الصلوات خمسين ثم نقصت حتى جعلت خمسا ثم نودي يا محمد إنه لا يبدل القول لدي وإن لك بهذه الخمس خمسين قال وفي الباب عن عبادة بن الصامت وطلحة بن عبيد الله وأبي ذر وأبي قتادة ومالك بن صعصعة وأبي سعيد الخدري قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح غريب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل الصلوات الخمس* 

* [ 214 ]* *حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *الصلوات الخمس والجمعة إلى الجمعة كفارات لما بينهن ما لم تغش الكبائر قال وفي الباب عن جابر وأنس وحنظلة الأسيدي قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل الجماعة* 

* [ 215 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الجماعة تفضل على صلاة الرجل وحده بسبع وعشرين درجة قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود وأبي بن كعب ومعاذ بن جبل وأبي سعيد وأبي هريرة وأنس بن مالك قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وهكذا روى نافع عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال تفضل صلاة الجميع على صلاة الرجل وحده بسبع وعشرين درجة قال أبو عيسى وعامة من روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما قالوا خمس وعشرين إلا بن عمر فإنه قال بسبع وعشرين* 

* [ 216 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن بن شهاب عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن صلاة الرجل في الجماعة تزيد على صلاته وحده بخمسة وعشرين جزءا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء فيمن يسمع النداء فلا يجيب* 

* [ 217 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن جعفر بن برقان عن يزيد بن الأصم عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لقد هممت أن آمر فتيتي أن يجمعوا حزم الحطب ثم آمر بالصلاة فتقام ثم أحرق على أقوام لا يشهدون الصلاة قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود وأبي الدرداء وابن عباس ومعاذ بن أنس وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم قالوا من سمع النداء فلم يجب فلا صلاة له وقال بعض أهل العلم هذا على التغليظ والتشديد ولا رخصة لأحد في ترك الجماعة إلا من عذر* 

* [ 218 ] قال مجاهد وسئل بن عباس عن رجل يصوم النهار ويقوم الليل لا يشهد جمعة ولا جماعة قال هو في النار قال حدثنا بذلك هناد حدثنا المحاربي عن ليث عن مجاهد قال ومعنى الحديث أن لا يشهد الجماعة والجمعة رغبة عنها واستخفافا بحقها وتهاونا بها*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الجماعة في مسجد قد صلي فيه مرة* 

* [ 220 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة عن سعيد بن أبي عروبة عن سليمان الناجي البصري عن أبي المتوكل عن أبي سعيد قال جاء رجل وقد صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أيكم يتجر على هذا فقام رجل فصلى معه قال وفي الباب عن أبي أمامة وأبي موسى والحكم بن عمير قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي سعيد حديث حسن وهو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم من التابعين قالوا لا بأس أن يصلي القوم جماعة في مسجد قد صلى فيه جماعة وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقال آخرون من أهل العلم يصلون فرادى وبه يقول سفيان وابن المبارك ومالك والشافعي يختارون الصلاة فرادى وسليم الناجي بصري ويقال سليمان بن الأسود وأبو المتوكل اسمه علي بن داود*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل العشاء والفجر في الجماعة* 

* [ 221 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا بشر بن السري حدثنا سفيان عن عثمان بن حكيم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة عن عثمان بن عفان قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من شهد العشاء في جماعة كان له قيام نصف ليلة ومن صلى العشاء والفجر في جماعة كان له كقيام ليلة قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وأبي هريرة وأنس وعمارة بن رويبة وجندب عبد الله بن سفيان البجلي وأبي بن كعب وأبي موسى وبريدة قال أبو عيسى حديث عثمان حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى هذا الحديث عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة عن عثمان موقوفا وروي من غير وجه عن عثمان مرفوعا* 

* [ 222 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يزيد بن هارون أخبرنا داود بن أبي هند عن الحسن عن جندب بن سفيان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من صلى الصبح فهو في ذمة الله فلا تخفروا الله في ذمته قال أبو عيسى حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 223 ] حدثنا عباس العنبري حدثنا يحيى بن كثير أبو غسان العنبري عن إسماعيل الكحال عن عبد الله بن أوس الخزاعي عن بريدة الأسلمي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بشر المشائين في الظلم إلى المساجد بالنور التام يوم القيامة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه مرفوع هو صحيح مسند وموقوف أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يسند إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل الصف الأول* 

* [ 224 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خير صفوف الرجال أولها وشرها آخرها وخير صفوف النساء آخرها وشرها أولها قال وفي الباب عن جابر وابن عباس وابن عمر وأبي سعيد وأبي وعائشة والعرباض بن سارية وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يستغفر للصف الأول ثلاثا وللثاني مرة* 

* [ 225 ] وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لو أن الناس يعلمون ما في النداء والصف الأول ثم لم يجدوا إلا أن يستهموا عليه لاستهموا عليه قال حدثنا بذلك إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن سمي عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله* 

* [ 226 ] وحدثنا قتيبة عن مالك نحوه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في إقامة الصفوف* 

* [ 227 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن سماك بن حرب عن النعمان بن بشير قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسوي صفوفنا فخرج يوما فرأى رجلا خارجا صدره عن القوم فقال لتسون صفوفكم أو ليخالفن الله بين وجوهكم قال وفي الباب عن جابر بن سمرة والبراء وجابر بن عبد الله وأنس وأبي هريرة وعائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث النعمان بن بشير حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال من تمام الصلاة إقامة الصف وروي عن عمر أنه كان يوكل رجالا بإقامة الصفوف فلا يكبر حتى يخبر أن الصفوف قد استوت وروي عن علي وعثمان أنهما كانا يتعاهدان ذلك ويقولان استووا وكان علي يقول تقدم يا فلان تأخر يا فلان*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء ليليني منكم أولو الأحلام والنهى* 

* [ 228 ] حدثنا نصر بن علي الجهضمي حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا خالد الحذاء عن أبي معشر عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ليلني منكم أولوا الأحلام والنهى ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ولا تختلفوا فتختلف قلوبكم وإياكم وهيشات الأسواق قال وفي الباب عن أبي بن كعب وأبي مسعود وأبي سعيد والبراء وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مسعود حديث حسن صحيح غريب وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يعجبه أن يليه المهاجرون والأنصار ليحفظوا عنه قال وخالد الحذاء هو خالد بن مهران يكنى أبا المنازل قال وسمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يقول يقال إن خالدا الحذاء ما حذا نعلا قط إنما كان يجلس إلى حذاء فنسب إليه قال وأبو معشر اسمه زياد بن كليب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية الصف بين السواري* 

* [ 229 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن يحيى بن هانئ بن عروة المرادي عن عبد الحميد بن محمود قال صلينا خلف أمير من الأمراء فاضطرنا الناس فصلينا بين الساريتين فلما صلينا قال أنس بن مالك كنا نتقي هذا على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي الباب عن قرة بن إياس المزني قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح وقد كره قوم من أهل العلم أن يصف بين السواري وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقد رخص قوم من أهل العلم في ذلك*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة خلف الصف وحده* 

* [ 230 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن حصين عن هلال بن يساف قال أخذ زياد بن أبي الجعد بيدي ونحن بالرقة فقام بي علي شيخ يقال له وابصة بن معبد من بني أسد فقال زياد حدثني هذا الشيخ أن رجلا صلى خلف الصف وحده والشيخ يسمع فأمره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعيد الصلاة قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن علي بن شيبان وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى وحديث وابصة حديث حسن وقد كره قوم من أهل العلم أن يصلي الرجل خلف الصف وحده وقالوا يعيد إذا صلى خلف الصف وحده وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقد قال قوم من أهل العلم يجزئه إذا صلى خلف الصف وحده وهو قول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وقد ذهب قوم من أهل الكوفة إلى حديث وابصة بن معبد أيضا قالوا من صلى خلف الصف وحده يعيد منهم حماد بن أبي سليمان وابن أبي ليلى ووكيع وروى حديث حصين عن هلال بن يساف غير واحد مثل رواية أبي الأحوص عن زياد بن أبي الجعد عن وابصة بن معبد وفي حديث حصين ما يدل على أن هلالا قد أدرك وابصة واختلف أهل الحديث في هذا فقال بعضهم حديث عمرو بن مرة عن هلال بن يساف عن عمرو بن راشد عن وابصة بن معبد أصح وقال بعضهم حديث حصين عن هلال بن يساف عن زياد بن أبي الجعد عن وابصة بن معبد أصح قال أبو عيسى وهذا عندي أصح من حديث عمرو بن مرة لأنه قد روي من غير حديث هلال بن يساف عن زياد بن أبي الجعد عن وابصة* 

* [ 231 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة عن هلال بن يساف عن عمرو بن راشد عن وابصة بن معبد أن رجلا صلى خلف الصف وحده فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعيد الصلاة قال أبو عيسى وسمعت الجارود يقول سمعت وكيعا يقول إذا صلى الرجل خلف الصف وحده فإنه يعيد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل يصلي ومعه رجل* 

* [ 232 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا داود بن عبد الرحمن العطار عن عمرو بن دينار عن كريب مولى بن عباس عن بن عباس قال صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة فقمت عن يساره فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم برأسي من ورائي فجعلني عن يمينه قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أنس قال أبو عيسى وحديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم قالوا إذا كان الرجل مع الإمام يقوم عن يمين الإمام*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل يصلي مع الرجلين* 

* [ 233 ] حدثنا بندار محمد بن بشار حدثنا محمد بن أبي عدي قال أنبأنا إسماعيل بن مسلم عن الحسن عن سمرة بن جندب قال أمرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كنا ثلاثة أن يتقدمنا أحدنا قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن بن مسعود وجابر وأنس بن مالك قال أبو عيسى وحديث سمرة حديث حسن غريب والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم قالوا إذا كانوا ثلاثة قام رجلان خلف الإمام وروي عن بن مسعود أنه صلى بعلقمة والأسود فأقام أحدهما عن يمينه والآخر عن يساره ورواه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد تكلم بعض الناس في إسماعيل بن مسلم المكي من قبل حفظه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل يصلي ومعه الرجال والنساء* 

* [ 234 ] حدثنا إسحاق الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة عن أنس بن مالك أن جدته مليكة دعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لطعام صنعته فأكل منه ثم قال قوموا فلنصل بكم قال أنس فقمت إلى حصير لنا قد أسود من طول ما لبس فنضحته بالماء فقام عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصففت عليه أنا واليتيم وراءه والعجوز من ورائنا فصلى بنا ركعتين ثم انصرف قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم قالوا إذا كان مع الإمام رجل وامرأة قام الرجل عن يمين الإمام والمرأة خلفهما وقد احتج بعض الناس بهذا الحديث في إجازة الصلاة إذا كان الرجل خلف الصف وحده وقالوا إن الصبي لم تكن له صلاة وكأن أنسا كان خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده في الصف وليس الأمر على ما ذهبوا إليه لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقامه مع اليتيم خلفه فلولا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل لليتيم صلاة لما أقام اليتيم معه ولأقامه عن يمينه وقد روى عن موسى بن أنس عن أنس أنه صلى مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأقامه عن يمينه وفي هذا الحديث دلالة أنه إنما صلى تطوعا أراد إدخال البركة عليهم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء من أحق بالإمامة* 

* [ 235 ]* *حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش قال وحدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو معاوية وعبد الله بن نمير عن الأعمش عن إسماعيل بن رجاء الزبيدي عن أوس بن ضمعج قال سمعت أبا مسعود الأنصاري يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم* *يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله فإن كانوا في القراءة سواء فأعلمهم بالسنة فإن كانوا في السنة سواء فأقدمهم هجرة فإن كانوا في الهجرة سواء فأكبرهم سنا ولا يؤم الرجل في سلطانه ولا يجلس على تكرمته في بيته إلا بإذنه قال محمود بن غيلان قال بن نمير في حديثه أقدمهم سنا قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد وأنس بن مالك ومالك بن الحويرث وعمرو بن سلمة قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي مسعود حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم قالوا أحق الناس بالإمامة أقرؤهم لكتاب الله وأعلمهم بالسنة وقالوا صاحب المنزل أحق بالإمامة وقال بعضهم إذا أذن صاحب المنزل لغيره فلا بأس أن يصلي به وكرهه بعضهم وقالوا السنة أن يصلي صاحب البيت قال أحمد بن حنبل وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا يؤم الرجل في سلطانه ولا يجلس على تكرمته في بيته إلا بإذنه فإذا أذن فأرجو أن الإذن في الكل ولم ير به بأسا إذا أذن له أن يصلى به*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء إذا أم أحدكم الناس فليخفف* 

* [ 236 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال* *إذا أم أحدكم الناس فليخفف فإن فيهم الصغير والكبير والضعيف والمريض فإذا صلى وحده فليصل كيف شاء قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عدي بن حاتم وأنس وجابر بن سمرة ومالك بن عبد الله وأبي واقد وعثمان بن أبي العاص وأبي مسعود وجابر بن عبد الله وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم اختاروا أن لا يطيل الإمام الصلاة مخافة المشقة على الضعيف والكبير والمريض قال أبو عيسى وأبو الزناد اسمه عبد الله بن ذكوان والأعرج هو عبد الرحمن بن هرمز المديني ويكنى أبا داود* 

* [ 237 ]* *حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن قتادة عن أنس بن مالك قال* *كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أخف الناس صلاة في تمام قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح واسم أبي عوانة وضاح قال أبو عيسى سألت قتيبة قلت أبو عوانة ما اسمه قال وضاح قلت بن من قال لا أدري كان عبدا لامرأة بالبصرة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في حرمة مكة* 

* [ 809 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن أبي شريح العدوي أنه قال لعمرو بن سعيد وهو يبعث البعوث إلى مكة ائذن لي أيها الأمير أحدثك قولا قام به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الغد من يوم الفتح سمعته أذناي ووعاه قلبي وأبصرته عيناي حين تكلم به أنه حمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم قال إن مكة حرمها الله ولم يحرمها الناس ولا يحل لامرئ يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر أن يسفك فيها دما أو يعضد بها شجرة فإن أحد ترخص بقتال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيها فقولوا له إن الله أذن لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يأذن لك وإنما أذن لي فيه ساعة من النهار وقد عادت حرمتها اليوم كحرمتها بالأمس وليبلغ الشاهد الغائب فقيل لأبي شريح ما قال لك عمرو قال أنا أعلم منك بذلك يا أبا شريح إن الحرم لا يعيذ عاصيا ولا فارا بدم ولا فارا بخربة قال أبو عيسى ويروى ولا فارا بخربة قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي شريح حديث حسن صحيح وأبو شريح الخزاعي اسمه خويلد بن عمرو وهو العدوي وهو الكعبي ومعنى قوله ولا فارا بخربة يعني الجناية يقول من جنى جناية أو أصاب دما ثم لجأ إلى الحرم فإنه يقام عليه الحد* 

*باب ما جاء في ثواب الحج والعمرة* 

* [ 810 ] حدثنا قتيبة وأبو سعيد الأشج قالا حدثنا أبو خالد الأحمر عن عمرو بن قيس عن عاصم عن شقيق عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تابعوا بين الحج والعمرة فإنهما ينفيان الفقر والذنوب كما ينفي الكير خبث الحديد والذهب والفضة وليس للحجة المبرورة ثواب إلا الجنة قال وفي الباب عن عمر وعامر بن ربيعة وأبي هريرة وعبد الله بن حبشي وأم سلمة وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مسعود حديث حسن صحيح غريب من حديث بن مسعود* 

* [ 811 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن منصور عن أبي حازم عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حج فلم يرفث ولم يفسق غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وأبو حازم كوفي وهو الأشجعي واسمه سلمان مولى عزة الأشجعية* 

*باب ما جاء في التغليظ بترك الحج* 

* [ 812 ] حدثنا محمد بن يحيى القطعي البصري حدثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم حدثنا هلال بن عبد الله مولى ربيعة بن عمرو بن مسلم الباهلي حدثنا أبو إسحاق الهمداني عن الحارث عن علي قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ملك زادا وراحلة تبلغه إلى بيت الله ولم يحج فلا عليه أن يموت يهوديا أو نصرانيا وذلك أن الله يقول في كتابه { ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا }  قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه وفي إسناده مقال وهلال بن عبد الله مجهول والحارث يضعف في الحديث* 

*باب ما جاء في إيجاب الحج بالزاد والراحلة* 

* [ 813 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى حدثنا وكيع حدثنا إبراهيم بن يزيد عن محمد بن عباد بن جعفر عن بن عمر قال جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله ما يوجب الحج قال الزاد والراحلة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم أن الرجل إذا ملك زادا وراحلة وجب عليه الحج وإبراهيم هو بن يزيد الخوزي المكي وقد تكلم فيه بعض أهل العلم من قبل حفظه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء كم فرض الحج* 

* [ 814 ] حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج حدثنا منصور بن وردان عن علي بن عبد الأعلى عن أبيه عن أبي البختري عن علي بن أبي طالب قال لما نزلت { ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا } قالوا يا رسول الله أفي كل عام فسكت فقالوا يا رسول الله في كل عام قال لا ولو قلت نعم لوجبت فأنزل الله { يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم }  قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث علي حديث حسن غريب واسم أبي البختري سعيد بن أبي عمران وهو سعيد بن فيروز* 

*باب ما جاء كم حج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

* [ 815 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي زياد الكوفي حدثنا زيد بن حباب عن سفيان عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر بن عبد الله أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حج ثلاث حجج حجتين قبل أن يهاجر وحجة بعد ما هاجر ومعها عمرة فساق ثلاث وستين بدنة وجاء علي من اليمن ببقيتها فيها جمل لأبي جهل في انفه برة من فضة فنحرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل بدنة ببضعة فطبخت وشرب من مرقها قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب من حديث سفيان لا نعرفه إلا من حديث زيد حباب ورأيت عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن روى هذا الحديث في كتبه عن عبد الله بن أبي زياد قال وسألت محمدا عن هذا فلم يعرفه من حديث الثوري عن جعفر عن أبيه عن جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورأيته لم يعد هذا الحديث محفوظا وقال إنما يروى عن الثوري عن أبي إسحاق عن مجاهد مرسلا* 

* [ 815 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور حدثنا حبان بن هلال حدثنا همام حدثنا قتادة قال قلت لأنس بن مالك كم حج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال حجة واحدة واعتمر أربع عمر في ذي القعدة وعمرة الحديبية وعمرة مع حجته وعمرة الجعرانة إذ قسم غنيمة حنين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وحبان بن هلال هو أبو حبيب البصري جليل ثقة وثقه يحيى بن سعيد القطان* 

*باب ما جاء كم اعتمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

* [ 816 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا داود بن عبد الرحمن العطار عن عمرو بن دينار عن عكرمة عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتمر أربع عمر عمرة الحديبية وعمرة الثانية من قابل وعمرة القضاء في ذي القعدة وعمرة الثالثة من الجعرانة والرابعة التي مع حجته قال وفي الباب عن أنس وعبد الله بن عمرو وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن غريب وروى بن عيينة هذا الحديث عن عمرو بن دينار عن عكرمة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتمر أربع عمر ولم يذكر فيه عن بن عباس قال حدثنا بذلك سعيد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن عكرمة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر نحوه* 

*باب ما جاء من أي موضع احرم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

* [ 817 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر بن عبد الله قال لما أراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الحج أذن في الناس فاجتمعوا فلما أتى البيداء أحرم قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وأنس والمسور بن مخرمة قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 818 ] حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل عن موسى بن عقبة عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر عن بن عمر قال البيداء التي يكذبون فيها على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والله ما أهل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا من المسجد من عند الشجرة قال هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*

 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في مواقيت الإحرام لأهل الأفاق* 

* [ 831 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن نافع عن بن عمر أن رجلا قال من أين نهل يا رسول الله قال يهل أهل المدينة من ذي الحليفة وأهل الشام من الجحفة وأهل نجد من قرن قال ويقولون وأهل اليمن من يلملم قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وجابر بن عبد الله وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم* 

* [ 832 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن محمد بن علي عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت لأهل المشرق العقيق قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن ومحمد بن علي هو أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن حسين بن علي بن أبي طالب* 

*باب ما جاء فيما لا يجوز للمحرم لبسه* 

* [ 833 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن نافع عن بن عمر أنه قال قام رجل فقال يا رسول الله ماذا تأمرنا أن نلبس من الثياب في الحرم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تلبسوا القمص ولا السراويلات ولا البرانس ولا العمائم ولا الخفاف إلا أن يكون أحد ليست له نعلان فليلبس الخفين وليقطعهما ما أسفل من الكعبين ولا تلبسوا شيئا من الثياب مسه الزعفران ولا الورس ولا تنتقب المرأة الحرام ولا تلبس القفازين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم* 

*باب ما جاء في لبس السراويل والخفين للمحرم إذا لم يجد الإزار والنعلين* 

* [ 834 ] حدثنا أحمد بن عبدة الضبي البصري حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا أيوب حدثنا عمرو بن دينار عن جابر بن زيد عن بن عباس قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول للمحرم إذا لم يجد الإزار فليلبس السراويل وإذا لم يجد النعلين فليلبس الخفين حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن عمرو نحوه قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وجابر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم قالوا إذا لم يجد المحرم الإزار لبس السراويل وإذا لم يجد النعلين لبس الخفين وهو قول أحمد وقال بعضهم على حديث بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا لم يجد نعلين فليلبس الخفين وليقطعهما أسفل من الكعبين وهو قول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وبه يقول مالك* 

*باب ما جاء في الذي يحرم وعليه قميص أو جبة* 

* [ 835 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد الله بن إدريس عن عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان عن عطاء عن يعلى بن أمية قال رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعرابيا قد أحرم وعليه جبة فأمره أن ينزعها* 

* [ 836 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان عن عمرو بن دينار عن عطاء عن صفوان بن يعلى عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه بمعناه وهذا أصح وفي الحديث قصة قال أبو عيسى هكذا رواه قتادة والحجاج بن أرطاة وغير واحد عن عطاء عن يعلى بن أمية والصحيح ما روى عمرو بن دينار وابن جريح عن عطاء عن صفوان بن يعلى عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما يقتل المحرم من الدواب* 

* [ 837 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا معمر عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خمس فواسق يقتلن في الحرم الفأرة والعقرب والغراب والحديا والكلب العقور قال وفي الباب عن بن مسعود وابن عمر وأبي هريرة وأبي سعيد وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 838 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا يزيد بن أبي زياد عن بن أبي نعم عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يقتل المحرم السبع العادي والكلب العقور والفأرة والعقرب والحدأة والغراب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم قالوا المحرم يقتل السبع العادي وهو قول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وقال الشافعي كل سبع عدا على الناس أو على دوابهم فللمحرم قتله* 

*باب ما جاء في الحجامة للمحرم* 

* [ 839 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن طاوس وعطاء عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم احتجم وهو محرم قال وفي الباب عن أنس وعبد الله بن بحينة وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وقد رخص قوم من أهل العلم في الحجامة للمحرم قالوا لا يحلق شعرا وقال مالك لا يحتجم المحرم إلا من ضرورة وقال سفيان الثوري والشافعي لا بأس أن يحتجم المحرم ولا ينزع شعرا* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية تزويج المحرم* 

* [ 840 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا إسماعيل بن علية حدثنا أيوب عن نافع عن نبيه بن وهب قال أراد بن معمر أن ينكح ابنه فبعثني إلى أبان بن عثمان وهو أمير الموسم بمكة فأتيته فقلت إن أخاك يريد أن ينكح ابنه فأحب أن يشهدك ذلك قال لا أراه إلا أعرابيا جافيا إن المحرم لا ينكح ولا ينكح أو كما قال ثم حدث عن عثمان مثله يرفعه وفي الباب عن أبي رافع وميمونة قال أبو عيسى حديث عثمان حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم عمر بن الخطاب وعلي بن أبي طالب وابن عمر وهو قول بعض الفقهاء التابعين وبه يقول مالك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق ولا يرون أن يتزوج المحرم قالوا فإن نكح فنكاحه باطل* 

* [ 841 ] حدثنا قتيبة أخبرنا حماد بن زيد عن مطر الوراق عن ربيعة بن أبي عبد الرحمن عن سليمان بن يسار عن أبي رافع قال تزوج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ميمونة وهو حلال وبنى بها وهو حلال وكنت أنا الرسول فيما بينهما قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن ولا نعلم أحدا أسنده غير حماد بن زيد عن الوراق عن ربيعة وروى مالك بن أنس عن ربيعة عن سليمان بن يسار أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج ميمونة وهو حلال رواه مالك مرسلا قال ورواه أيضا سليمان بن بلال عن ربيعة مرسلا قال أبو عيسى وروي عن يزيد بن الأصم عن ميمونة قالت تزوجني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو حلال ويزيد بن الأصم هو بن أخت ميمونة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرخصة في ذلك* 

* [ 842 ] حدثنا حميد بن مسعدة البصري حدثنا سفيان بن حبيب عن هشام بن حسان عن عكرمة عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج ميمونة وهو محرم قال وفي الباب عن عائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة* 

* [ 843 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن عكرمة عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج ميمونة وهو محرم* 

* [ 844 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا داود بن عبد الرحمن العطار عن عمرو بن دينار قال سمعت أبا الشعثاء يحدث عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج ميمونة وهو محرم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وأبو الشعثاء اسمه جابر بن زيد واختلفوا في تزويج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ميمونة لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوجها في طريق مكة فقال بعضهم تزوجها حلالا وظهر أمر تزويجها وهو محرم ثم بنى بها وهو حلال بسرف في طريق مكة وماتت ميمونة بسرف حيث بنى بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودفنت بسرف* 

* [ 845 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور أخبرنا وهب بن جرير حدثنا أبي قال سمعت أبي فزارة يحدث عن يزيد بن الأصم عن ميمونة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوجها وهو حلال وبنى بها حلالا وماتت بسرف ودفناها في الظلة التي بنى بها فيها قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب وروى غير واحد هذا الحديث عن يزيد بن الأصم مرسلا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج ميمونة وهو حلال* 

*باب ما جاء في أكل الصيد للمحرم* 

* [ 846 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا يعقوب بن عبد الرحمن عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو عن المطلب عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال صيد البر لكم حلال وأنتم حرم ما لم تصيدوه أو يصد لكم قال وفي الباب عن أبي قتادة وطلحة قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث مفسر والمطلب لا نعرف له سماعا عن جابر والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم لا يرون بالصيد للمحرم بأسا إذا لم يصطده أو لم يصطد من أجله قال الشافعي هذا أحسن حديث روي في هذا الباب وأقيس والعمل على هذا وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق* 

* [ 847 ] حدثنا قتيبة عن مالك بن أنس عن أبي النضر عن نافع مولى أبي قتادة عن أبي قتادة أنه كان مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى كان ببعض طريق مكة تخلف مع أصحاب له محرمين وهو غير محرم فرأى حمارا وحشيا فاستوى على فرسه فسأل أصحابه أن يناولوه سوطه فأبوا فسألهم رمحه فأبوا عليه فأخذه ثم شد على الحمار فقتله فأكل منه بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبى بعضهم فأدركوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألوه عن ذلك فقال إنما هي طعمة أطعمكموها الله* 

* [ 848 ] حدثنا قتيبة عن مالك عن زيد بن أسلم عن عطاء بن يسار عن أبي قتادة في حمار الوحش مثل حديث أبي النضر غير أن في حديث زيد بن أسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال هل معكم من لحمه شيء قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية لحم الصيد للمحرم* 

* [ 849 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله أن بن عباس أخبره أن الصعب بن جثامة أخبره أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مر به بالأبواء أو بودان فأهدى له حمارا وحشيا فرده عليه فلما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما في وجهه من الكراهية فقال إنه ليس بنا رد عليك ولكنا حرم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد ذهب قوم من أهل العلم من أصحاب صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم إلى هذا الحديث وكرهوا أكل الصيد للمحرم وقال الشافعي إنما وجه هذا الحديث عندنا إنما رده عليه لما ظن انه صيد من أجله وتركه على التنزه وقد روى بعض أصحاب الزهري عن الزهري هذا الحديث وقال أهدي له لحم حمار وحش وهو غير محفوظ قال وفي الباب عن علي وزيد بن أرقم* 

*باب ما جاء في صيد البحر للمحرم* 

* [ 850 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا وكيع عن حماد بن سلمة عن أبي المهزم عن أبي هريرة قال خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حج أو عمرة فاستقبلنا رجل من جراد فجعلنا نضربه بسياطنا وعصينا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلوه فإنه من صيد البحر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث أبي المهزم عن أبي هريرة وأبو المهزم اسمه يزيد بن سفيان وقد تكلم فيه شعبة وقد رخص قوم من أهل العلم للمحرم أن يصيد الجراد ويأكله ورأى بعضهم عليه صدقة إذا اصطاده وآكله* 

*باب ما جاء في الضبع يصيبها المحرم* 

* [ 851 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم أخبرنا بن جريج عن عبد الله بن عبيد بن عمير عن بن أبي عمار قال قلت لجابر الضبع اصيد هي قال نعم قال قلت آكلها قال نعم قال قلت أقاله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال نعم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال علي بن المديني قال يحيى بن سعيد وروي عن جرير بن حازم هذا الحديث فقال عن جابر عن عمر وحديث بن جريج أصح وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق والعمل على هذا الحديث عند بعض أهل العلم في المحرم إذا أصاب ضبعا أن عليه الجزاء* 

*باب ما جاء في الاغتسال لدخول مكة* 

* [ 852 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا هارون بن صالح البلخي حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن اسلم عن أبيه عن بن عمر قال اغتسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لدخوله مكة بفخ قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غير محفوظ والصحيح ما روى نافع عن بن عمر أنه يغتسل لدخول مكة وبه يقول الشافعي يستحب الاغتسال لدخول مكة وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم ضعيف في الحديث ضعفه أحمد بن حنبل وعلي بن المديني وغيرهما ولا نعرف هذا الحديث مرفوعا إلا من حديثه* 

*باب ما جاء في دخول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة من أعلاها وخروجه من أسفلها* 

* [ 853 ] حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت لما جاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مكة دخل من أعلاها وخرج من أسفلها قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في دخول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة نهارا* 

* [ 854 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى حدثنا وكيع حدثنا العمري عن نافع عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل مكة نهارا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية رفع اليدين عند رؤية البيت* 

* [ 855 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى حدثنا وكيع حدثنا شعبة عن أبي قزعة الباهلي عن المهاجر المكي قال سئل جابر بن عبد الله أيرفع الرجل يديه إذا رأى البيت فقال حججنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكنا نفعله قال أبو عيسى رفع اليدين عند رؤية البيت إنما نعرفه من حديث شعبة عن أبي قزعة وأبو قزعة اسمه سويد بن حجير* 

*باب ما جاء كيف الطواف* 

* [ 856 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا يحيى بن آدم أخبرنا سفيان الثوري عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر قال لما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة دخل المسجد فاستلم الحجر ثم مضى علي يمينه فرمل ثلاثا ومشى أربعا ثم أتى المقام فقال { واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى }  فصلى ركعتين والمقام بينه وبين البيت ثم أتى الحجر بعد الركعتين فاستلمه ثم خرج إلى الصفا أظنه قال { إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله }  قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم* 

*باب ما جاء في الرمل من الحجر إلى الحجر* 

* [ 857 ] حدثنا علي بن خشرم أخبرنا عبد الله بن وهب عن مالك بن أنس عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رمل من الحجر إلى الحجر ثلاثا ومشى أربعا قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم قال الشافعي إذا ترك الرمل عمدا فقد أساء ولا شيء عليه وإذا لم يرمل في الأشواط الثلاثة لم يرمل فيما بقي وقال بعض أهل العلم ليس على أهل مكة رمل ولا على من أحرم منها* 

*باب ما جاء في استلام الحجر والركن اليماني دون ما سواهما* 

* [ 858 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا سفيان ومعمر عن بن خثيم عن أبي الطفيل قال كنت مع بن عباس ومعاوية لا يمر بركن إلا استلمه فقال له بن عباس إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يستلم إلا الحجر الأسود والركن اليماني فقال معاوية ليس شيء من البيت مهجورا قال وفي الباب عن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم أن لا يستلم إلا الحجر الأسود والركن اليماني* 

*باب ما جاء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف مضطبعا* 

* [ 859 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا قبيصة عن سفيان عن بن جريج عن عبد الحميد عن بن يعلى عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طاف بالبيت مضطبعا وعليه برد قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث الثوري عن بن جريح ولا نعرفه إلا من حديثه حديث حسن صحيح وعبد الحميد هو بن جبيرة بن شيبة عن بن يعلى عن أبيه وهو يعلى بن أمية*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في تقبيل الحجر* 

* [ 860 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن عابس بن ربيعة قال رأيت عمر بن الخطاب يقبل الحجر ويقول إني أقبلك وأعلم أنك حجر ولولا أني رأيت رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقبلك لم أقبلك قال وفي الباب عن أبي بكر وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث عمر حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 861 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن الزبير بن عربي أن رجلا سأل بن عمر عن استلام الحجر فقال رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستلمه ويقبله فقال الرجل أرأيت إن غلبت عليه أرأيت إن زوحمت فقال بن عمر اجعل أرأيت باليمن رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستلمه ويقبله قال وهذا هو الزبير بن عربي روى عنه حماد بن زيد والزبير بن عربي كوفي يكنى أبا سلمة سمع من أنس بن مالك وغير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم روى عنه سفيان الثوري وغير واحد من الأئمة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عنه من غير وجه على هذا عند أهل العلم يستحبون تقبيل الحجر فإن لم يمكنه ولن يصل إليه استلمه بيده وقبل يده وإن لم يصل إليه استقبله إذا حاذى به وكبر وهو قول الشافعي* 

*باب ما جاء أنه يبدأ بالصفا قبل المروة* 

* [ 862 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم مكة طاف بالبيت سبعا فقرأ { واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى }  فصلى خلف المقام ثم أتى الحجر فاستلمه ثم قال نبدأ بما بدأ الله به فبدأ بالصفا وقرأ { إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله }  قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أنه بالصفا قبل المروة فإن بدأ بالمروة قبل الصفا لم يجزه وبدأ بالصفا واختلف أهل العلم فيمن طاف بالبيت ولم يطف بين الصفا والمروة حتى رجع فقال بعض أهل العلم إن لم يطف بين الصفا والمروة حتى خرج من مكة فإن ذكر وهو قريب منها رجع فطاف بين الصفا والمروة وإن لم يذكر حتى أتى بلاده أجزأه وعليه دم وهو قول سفيان الثوري وقال بعضهم إن ترك الطواف بين الصفا والمروة حتى رجع إلى بلاده فإنه لا يجزه وهو قول الشافعي قال الطواف بين الصفا والمروة واجب لا يجوز الحج إلا به* 

*باب ما جاء في السعي بين الصفا والمروة* 

* [ 863 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن طاوس عن بن عباس قال إنما سعى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالبيت وبين الصفا والمروة ليري المشركين قوته قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وابن عمر وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي يستحبه أهل العلم أن يسعى بين الصفا والمروة فإن لم يسع ومشى بين الصفا والمروة رأوه جائزا* 

* [ 864 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى حدثنا بن فضيل عن عطاء بن السائب عن كثير بن جمهان قال رأيت بن عمر يمشي في السعي فقلت له أتمشي في السعي بين الصفا والمروة قال لئن سعيت لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسعى ولئن مشيت لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يمشي وأنا شيخ كبير قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وروي عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عمر نحوه* 

*باب ما جاء في الطواف راكبا* 

* [ 865 ] حدثنا بشر بن هلال الصواف البصري حدثنا عبد الوارث بن سعيد وعبد الوهاب الثقفي عن خالد الحذاء عن عكرمة عن بن عباس قال طاف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على راحلته فإذا انتهى إلى الركن أشار إليه قال وفي الباب عن جابر وأبي الطفيل وأم سلمة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وقد كره قوم من أهل العلم أن يطوف الرجل بالبيت وبين الصفا والمروة راكبا إلا من عذر وهو قول الشافعي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل الطواف* 

* [ 866 ] حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع حدثنا يحيى بن يمان عن شريك عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الله بن سعيد بن جبير عن أبيه عن بن عباس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من طاف بالبيت خمسين مرة خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه قال وفي الباب عن أنس وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث غريب سألت محمدا عن هذا الحديث فقال إنما يروى هذا عن بن عباس قوله* 

* [ 867 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أيوب السختياني قال كانوا يعدون عبد الله بن سعيد بن جبير أفضل من أبيه ولعبد الله أخ يقال له عبد الملك بن سعيد بن جبير وقد روى عنه أيضا* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة بعد العصر وبعد الصبح لمن يطوف* 

* [ 868 ] حدثنا أبو عمار وعلي بن خشرم قالا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أبي الزبير عن عبد الله بن باباة عن جبير بن مطعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يا بني عبد مناف لا تمنعوا أحدا طاف بهذا البيت وصلى أية ساعة شاء من ليل أو نهار وفي الباب عن بن عباس وأبي ذر قال أبو عيسى حديث جبير حديث حسن صحيح وقد رواه عبد الله بن أبي نجيح عن عبد الله بن باباه أيضا وقد اختلف أهل العلم في الصلاة بعد العصر وبعد الصبح بمكة فقال بعضهم لا بأس بالصلاة والطواف بعد العصر وبعد الصبح وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق واحتجوا بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا وقال بعضهم إذا طاف بعد العصر لم يصل حتى تغرب الشمس وكذلك أن طاف بعد صلاة الصبح أيضا لم يصل حتى تطلع الشمس واحتجوا بحديث عمر أنه طاف بعد صلاة الصبح فلم يصل وخرج من مكة حتى نزل بذي طوى فصلى بعد ما طلعت الشمس وهو قول سفيان الثوري ومالك بن أنس* 

*باب ما جاء ما يقرأ في ركعتي الطواف* 

* [ 869 ] أخبرنا أبو مصعب المدني قراءة عن عبد العزيز بن عمران عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر بن عبد الله أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ في ركعتي الطواف بسورتي الإخلاص قل يا أيها الكافرون وقل هو الله أحد* 

* [ 870 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه أنه كان يستحب أن يقرأ في ركعتي الطواف بقل يا أيها الكافرون وقل هو الله أحد قال أبو عيسى وهذا أصح من حديث عبد العزيز بن عمران وحديث جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه في هذا أصح من حديث جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبد العزيز بن عمران ضعيف في الحديث*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية الطواف عريانا* 

* [ 871 ] حدثنا علي بن خشرم أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أبي إسحاق عن زيد بن أثيع قال سألت عليا بأي شيء بعثت قال بأربع لا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مسلمة ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان ولا يجتمع المسلمون والمشركون بعد عامهم هذا ومن كان بينه وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عهد فعهده إلى مدته ومن لا مدة له فأربعة اشهر قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث علي حديث حسن* 

* [ 872 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر ونصر بن علي قالا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أبي إسحاق نحوه وقالا زيد بن يثيع وهذا أصح قال أبو عيسى وشعبة وهم فيه فقال زيد بن أثيل* 

*باب ما جاء في دخول الكعبة* 

* [ 873 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا وكيع عن إسماعيل بن عبد الملك عن بن أبي مليكة عن عائشة قالت خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من عندي وهو قرير العين طيب النفس فرجع الي وهو حزين فقلت له فقال إني دخلت الكعبة وودت أني لم أكن فعلت إني أخاف أن أكون أتعبت أمتي من بعدي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة في الكعبة* 

* [ 874 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن عمرو بن دينار عن بن عمر عن بلال أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى في جوف الكعبة قال بن عباس لم يصل ولكنه كبر قال وفي الباب عن أسامة بن زيد والفضل بن عباس وعثمان بن طلحة وشيبة بن عثمان قال أبو عيسى حديث بلال حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم لا يرون بالصلاة في الكعبة بأسا وقال مالك بن أنس لا بأس بالصلاة النافلة في الكعبة وكره أن تصلى المكتوبة في الكعبة وقال الشافعي لا بأس أن تصلى المكتوبة والتطوع في الكعبة لأن حكم النافلة والمكتوبة في الطهارة والقبلة سواء* 

*باب ما جاء في كسر الكعبة* 

* [ 875 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود عن شعبة عن أبي إسحاق عن الأسود بن يزيد أن بن الزبير قال له حدثني بما كانت تفضي إليك أم المؤمنين يعني عائشة فقال حدثتني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها لولا أن قومك حديث عهد بالجاهلية لهدمت الكعبة وجعلت لها بابين قال فلما ملك بن الزبير هدمها وجعل لها بابين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة في الحجر* 

* [ 876 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن علقمة بن أبي علقمة عن أمه عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت كنت أحب أن أدخل البيت فأصلي فيه فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدي فأدخلني الحجر فقال صلي في الحجر إن أردت دخول البيت فإنما هو قطعة من البيت ولكن قومك استقصروه حين بنو الكعبة فأخرجوه من البيت قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وعلقمة بن أبي علقمة هو علقمة بن بلال*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل الحجر الأسود والركن والمقام* 

* [ 877 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا جرير عن عطاء بن السائب عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل الحجر الأسود من الجنة وهو أشد بياضا من اللبن فسودته خطايا بني آدم قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 878 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا يزيد بن زريع عن رجاء أبي يحيى قال سمعت مسافعا الحاجب قال سمعت عبد الله بن عمرو يقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إن الركن والمقام ياقوتتان من ياقوت الجنة طمس الله نورهما ولو لم يطمس نورهما لأضاءتا ما بين المشرق والمغرب قال أبو عيسى هذا يروى عن عبد الله بن عمرو موقوفا قوله وفيه عن أنس أيضا وهو حديث غريب* 

*باب ما جاء في الخروج إلى منى والمقام بها* 

* [ 879 ] حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج حدثنا عبد الله بن الأجلح عن إسماعيل بن مسلم عن عطاء عن بن عباس قال صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنى الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء والفجر ثم غدا إلى عرفات قال أبو عيسى وإسماعيل بن مسلم قد تكلموا فيه من قبل حفظه* 

* [ 880 ] حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج حدثنا عبد الله بن الأجلح عن الأعمش عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بمنى الظهر والفجر ثم غدا إلى عرفات قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن الزبير وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث مقسم عن بن عباس قال علي بن المديني قال يحيى قال شعبة لم يسمع الحكم من مقسم إلا خمسة أشياء وعدها وليس هذا الحديث فيما عد شعبة* 

*باب ما جاء أن منى مناخ من سبق* 

* [ 881 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى ومحمد بن أبان قالا حدثنا وكيع عن إسرائيل عن إبراهيم بن مهاجر عن يوسف بن ماهك عن أمه مسيكة عن عائشة قالت قلنا يا رسول الله ألا نبني لك بيتا يظلك بمنى قال لا منى مناخ من سبق قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في تقصير الصلاة بمنى* 

* [ 882 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن حارثة بن وهب قال صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنى آمن ما كان الناس وأكثره ركعتين قال وفي الباب عن بن مسعود وابن عمر وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث حارثة بن وهب حديث حسن صحيح وروي عن بن مسعود أنه قال صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمنى ركعتين ومع أبي بكر ومع عمر ومع عثمان ركعتين صدرا من إمارته وقد اختلف أهل العلم في تقصير الصلاة بمنى لأهل مكة فقال بعض أهل العلم ليس لأهل مكة أن يقصروا الصلاة بمنى إلا من كان بمنى مسافرا وهو قول بن جريج وسفيان الثوري ويحيى بن سعيد القطان والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعضهم لا بأس لأهل مكة أن يقصروا الصلاة بمنى وهو قول الأوزاعي ومالك وسفيان بن عيينة وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الوقوف بعرفات والدعاء بها* 

* [ 883 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن عمرو بن عبد الله بن صفوان عن يزيد بن شيبان قال أتانا بن مربع الأنصاري ونحن وقوف بالموقف مكانا يباعده عمرو فقال إني رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليكم يقول كونوا على مشاعركم فإنكم على إرث من إرث إبراهيم قال وفي الباب عن علي وعائشة وجبير بن مطعم والشريد بن سويد الثقفي قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مربع الأنصاري حديث حسن صحيح لا نعرفه إلا من حديث بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار وابن مربع اسمه يزيد بن مربع الأنصاري وإنما يعرف له هذا الحديث الواحد* 

* [ 884 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى الصنعاني البصري حدثنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن الطفاوي حدثنا هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت كانت قريش ومن كان على دينها وهم الحمس يقفون بالمزدلفة يقولون نحن قطين الله وكان من سواهم يقفون بعرفة فأنزل الله تعالى { ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس }  قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال ومعنى هذا الحديث أن أهل مكة كانوا لا يخرجون من الحرم وعرفة خارج الحرم وأهل مكة كانوا يقفون بالمزدلفة ويقولون نحن قطين الله يعني سكان الله ومن سوى أهل مكة كانوا يقفون بعرفات فأنزل الله تعالى { ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس }  والحمس هم أهل الحرم* 

*باب ما جاء أن عرفة كلها موقف* 

* [ 885 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو أحمد الزبيري حدثنا سفيان عن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن عياش بن أبي ربيعة عن زيد بن علي عن أبيه عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله تعالى عنه قال وقف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعرفة فقال هذه عرفة وهذا هو الموقف وعرفة كلها موقف ثم أفاض حين غربت الشمس وأردف أسامة بن زيد وجعل يشير بيده على هينته والناس يضربون يمينا وشمالا يلتفت إليهم ويقول يا أيها الناس عليكم السكينة ثم أتى جمعا فصلى بهم الصلاتين جميعا فلما أصبح أتى قزح فوقف عليه وقال هذا قزح وهو الموقف وجمع كلها موقف ثم أفاض حتى انتهى إلى وادي محسر فقرع ناقته فخبت حتى جاوز الوادي فوقف وأردف الفضل ثم أتى الجمرة فرماها ثم أتى المنحر فقال هذا المنحر ومنى كلها منحر واستفتته جارية شابة من خثعم فقالت أن أبي شيخ كبير قد أدركته فريضة الله في الحج أفيجزئ أن أحج عنه قال حجي عن أبيك قال ولوى عنق الفضل فقال العباس يا رسول الله لم لويت عنق بن عمك قال رأيت شابا وشابة فلم آمن الشيطان عليهما ثم أتاه رجل فقال يا رسول الله إني أفضت قبل أن أحلق قال احلق أو قصر ولا حرج قال وجاء آخر فقال يا رسول الله إني ذبحت قبل أن أرمي قال ارم ولاحرج قال ثم أتى البيت فطاف به ثم أتى زمزم فقال يا بني عبد المطلب لولا أن يغلبكم الناس عنه لنزعت قال وفي الباب عن جابر قال أبو عيسى حديث علي حديث حسن صحيح لا نعرفه من حديث على إلا من هذا الوجه من حديث عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن عياش وقد رواه غير واحد عن الثوري مثل هذا والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم رأوا أن يجمع بين الظهر والعصر بعرفة في وقت الظهر وقال بعض أهل العلم إذا صلى الرجل في رحله ولم يشهد الصلاة مع الإمام إن شاء جمع هو بين الصلاتين مثل ما صنع الإمام قال وزيد بن علي هو بن حسين بن علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام* 

*باب ما جاء في الإفاضة من عرفات* 

* [ 886 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا وكيع وبشر بن السري وأبو نعيم قالوا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أبي الزبير عن جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوضع في وادي محسر وزاد فيه بشر وأفاض من جمع وعليه السكينة وأمرهم بالسكينة وزاد فيه أبو نعيم وأمرهم أن يرموا بمثل حصى الحذف وقال لعلي لا أراكم بعد عامي هذا قال وفي الباب عن أسامة بن زيد قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في الجمع بين المغرب والعشاء بالمزدلفة* 

* [ 887 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان حدثنا سفيان الثوري عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الله بن مالك أن بن عمر صلى بجمع فجمع بين الصلاتين بإقامة وقال رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل مثل هذا في هذا المكان* 

* [ 888 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن أبي إسحاق عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثله قال محمد بن بشار قال يحيى والصواب حديث سفيان قال وفي الباب عن علي وأبي أيوب وعبد الله بن سعيد وجابر وأسامة بن زيد قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر في رواية سفيان أصح من رواية إسماعيل بن أبي خالد وحديث سفيان حديث صحيح حسن والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم لأنه لا تصلي صلاة المغرب دون جمع فإذا أتى جمعا وهو المزدلفة جمع بين الصلاتين بإقامة واحدة ولم يتطوع فيما بينهما وهو الذي اختاره بعض أهل العلم وذهب إليه وهو قول سفيان الثوري قال سفيان وإن شاء صلى المغرب ثم تعشى ووضع ثيابه ثم أقام فصلى العشاء فقال بعض أهل العلم يجمع بين المغرب والعشاء بالمزدلفة بأذان وإقامتين يؤذن لصلاة المغرب ويقيم ويصلي المغرب ثم يقيم ويصلي العشاء وهو قول الشافعي قال أبو عيسى وروى إسرائيل هذا الحديث عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الله وخالد ابني مالك عن بن عمر وحديث سعيد بن جبير عن بن عمر هو حديث حسن صحيح أيضا رواه سلمة بن كهيل عن سعيد بن جبير وأما أبو إسحاق فرواه عن عبد الله وخالد ابني مالك عن بن عمر*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء فيمن أدرك الإمام بجمع فقد أدرك الحج* 

* [ 889 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي قالا حدثنا سفيان عن بكير بن عطاء عن عبد الرحمن بن يعمر أن ناسا من أهل نجد أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو بعرفة فسألوه فأمر مناديا فنادى الحج عرفة من جاء ليلة جمع قبل طلوع الفجر فقد أدرك الحج أيام منى ثلاثة فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه قال وزاد يحيى وأردف رجلا فنادى* 

* [ 890 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن سفيان الثوري عن بكير بن عطاء عن عبد الرحمن بن يعمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه بمعناه وقال بن أبي عمر سفيان بن عيينة وهذا أجود حديث رواه سفيان الثوري قال أبو عيسى والعمل على حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعمر عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم انه من لم يقف بعرفات قبل طلوع الفجر فقد فاته الحج ولا يجزئ عنه إن جاء بعد طلوع الفجر ويجعلها عمرة وعليه الحج من قابل وهو قول الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قال أبو عيسى وقد روى شعبة عن بكير بن عطاء نحو حديث الثوري قال وسمعت الجارود يقول سمعت وكيعا أنه ذكر هذا الحديث فقال هذا الحديث أم المناسك* 

* [ 891 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان عن داود بن أبي هند وإسماعيل بن أبي خالد وزكريا بن أبي زائدة عن الشعبي عن عروة بن مضرس بن أوس بن حارثة بن لام الطائي قال أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمزدلفة حين خرج إلى الصلاة فقلت يا رسول الله إني جئت من جبلي طيء أكللت راحلتي وأتعبت نفسي والله ما تركت من حبل إلا وقفت عليه فهل لي من حج فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من شهد صلاتنا هذه ووقف معنا حتى ندفع وقد وقف بعرفة قبل ذلك ليلا أو نهارا فقد أتم حجه وقضى تفثه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال قوله تفثه يعني نسكه قوله ما تركت من حبل إلا وقفت عليه إذا كان من رمل يقال له حبل وإذا كان من حجارة يقال له جبل*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في تقديم الضعفة من جمع بليل* 

* [ 892 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أيوب عن عكرمة عن بن عباس قال بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثقل من جمع بليل قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأم حبيبة وأسماء بنت أبي بكر والفضل بن عباس* 

* [ 893 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا وكيع عن المسعودي عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قدم ضعفة أهله وقال لا ترموا الجمرة حتى تطلع الشمس قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا الحديث عند العلم لم يروا بأسا أن يتقدم الضعفة من المزدلفة بليل يصيرون إلى منى وقال أكثر أهل العلم بحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم لا يرمون حتى تطلع الشمس ورخص بعض أهل العلم في أن يرموا بليل والعمل على حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم لا يرمون وهو قول الثوري والشافعي قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ثقل حديث صحيح روي عنه من غير وجه وروى شعبة هذا الحديث عن مشاش عن عطاء عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قدم ضعفة أهله من جمع بليل وهذا حديث خطأ أخطأ فيه مشاش وزاد فيه عن الفضل بن عباس وروى بن جريج وغيره هذا الحديث عن عطاء عن بن عباس ولم يذكروا فيه عن الفضل بن عباس ومشاش بصري روى عنه شعبة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في رمي يوم النحر ضحى* 

* [ 894 ] حدثنا علي بن خشرم حدثنا عيسى بن يونس عن بن جريج عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرمي يوم النحر ضحى واما بعد ذلك فبعد زوال الشمس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا الحديث عند أكثر العلم انه لا يرمي بعد يوم النحر إلا بعد الزوال* 

*باب ما جاء أن الإفاضة من جمع قبل طلوع الشمس* 

* [ 895 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو خالد الأحمر عن الأعمش عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أفاض قبل طلوع الشمس قال وفي الباب عن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وإنما كان أهل الجاهلية ينتظرون حتى تطلع الشمس ثم يفيضون* 

* [ 896 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود قال أنبأنا شعبة عن أبي إسحاق قال سمعت عمرو بن ميمون يحدث يقول كنا وقوفا بجمع فقال عمر بن الخطاب إن المشركين كانوا لا يفيضون حتى تطلع الشمس وكانوا يقولون أشرق ثبير وإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خالفهم فأفاض عمر قبل طلوع الشمس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء أن الجمار التي يرمى بها مثل حصى الخذف* 

* [ 897 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان حدثنا بن جريج عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرمي الجمار بمثل حصى الخذف قال وفي الباب عن سليمان بن عمرو بن الأحوص عن أمه وهي أم جندب الأزدية وابن عباس والفضل بن عباس وعبد الرحمن بن عثمان التميمي وعبد الرحمن بن معاذ قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي اختاره أهل العلم أن تكون الجمار التي يرمى بها مثل حصى الخذف* 

*باب ما جاء في الرمي بعد زوال الشمس* 

* [ 898 ] حدثنا أحمد بن عبدة الضبي البصري حدثنا زياد بن عبد الله عن الحجاج عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يرمي الجمار إذا زالت الشمس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن* 

*باب ما جاء في رمي الجمار راكبا وماشيا* 

* [ 899 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة أخبرنا الحجاج عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رمى الجمرة يوم النحر راكبا قال وفي الباب عن جابر وقدامة بن عبد الله وأم سليمان بن عمرو بن الأحوص قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم واختار بعضهم أن يمشي إلى الجمار وقد روي عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يمشي إلى الجمار ووجه هذا الحديث عندنا أنه ركب في بعض الأيام ليقتدي به في فعله وكلا الحديثين مستعمل عند أهل العلم* 

* [ 900 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى حدثنا بن نمير عن عبيد الله عن نافع عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا رمى الجمار مشى إليها ذاهبا وراجعا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم بعضهم يركب يوم النحر ويمشي في الأيام التي بعد يوم النحر قال أبو عيسى وكأن من قال هذا إنما أراد أتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في فعله لأنه إنما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ركب يوم النحر حيث ذهب يرمي الجمار ولا يرمي يوم النحر إلا جمرة العقبة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء كيف ترمى الجمار* 

* [ 901 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى حدثنا وكيع حدثنا المسعودي عن جامع بن شداد أبي صخرة عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد قال لما أتى عبد الله جمرة العقبة استبطن الوادي واستقبل القبلة وجعل يرمي الجمرة على حاجبه الأيمن ثم رمى بسبع حصيات يكبر مع كل حصاة ثم قال والله الذي لا إله إلا هو من ههنا رمى الذي أنزلت عليه سورة البقرة حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن المسعودي بهذا الإسناد نحوه قال وفي الباب عن الفضل بن عباس وابن عباس وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مسعود حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم يختارون أن يرمي الرجل من بطن الوادي بسبع حصيات يكبر مع كل حصاة وقد رخص بعض أهل العلم إن لم يمكنه أن يرمي من بطن الوادي رمى من حيث قدر عليه وإن لم يكن في بطن الوادي* 

* [ 902 ] حدثنا نصر بن علي الجهضمي وعلي بن خشرم قالا حدثنا عيسى بن يونس عن عبيد الله بن أبي زياد عن القاسم بن محمد عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إنما جعل رمي الجمار والسعي بين الصفا والمروة لإقامة ذكر الله قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية طرد الناس عند رمي الجمار* 

* [ 903 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا مروان بن معاوية عن أيمن بن نابل عن قدامة بن عبد الله قال رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرمي الجمار على ناقة ليس ضرب ولا طرد ولا إليك إليك قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن حنظلة قال أبو عيسى حديث قدامة بن عبد الله حديث حسن صحيح وإنما يعرف هذا الحديث من هذا الوجه وهو حديث أيمن بن نابل وهو ثقة عند أهل الحديث* 

*باب ما جاء في الإشتراك في البدنة والبقرة* 

* [ 904 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال نحرنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الحديبية البقرة عن سبعة والبدنة عن سبعة قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وأبي هريرة وعائشة وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم يرون الجزور عن سبعة والبقرة عن سبعة وهو قول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وروي عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن البقرة عن سبعة والجزور عن عشرة وهو قول إسحاق واحتج بهذا الحديث حديث بن عباس إنما نعرفه من وجه واحد* 

* [ 905 ] حدثنا الحسين بن حريث وغير واحد قالوا حدثنا الفضل بن موسى عن حسين بن واقد عن علباء بن احمر عن عكرمة عن بن عباس قال كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فحضر الأضحى فاشتركنا في البقرة سبعة وفي الجزور عشرة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب وهو حديث حسين بن واقد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في إشعار البدن* 

* [ 906 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا وكيع عن هشام الدستوائي عن قتادة عن أبي حسان الأعرج عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قلد نعلين وأشعر الهدي في الشق الأيمن بذي الحليفة وأماط عنه الدم قال وفي الباب عن المسور بن مخرمة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وأبو حسان الأعرج اسمه مسلم والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم يرون الإشعار وهو قول الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قال سمعت يوسف بن عيسى يقول سمعت وكيعا يقول حين روى هذا الحديث قال لا تنظروا إلى قول أهل الرأي في هذا فإن الإشعار سنة وقولهم بدعة قال وسمعت أبا السائب يقول كنا عند وكيع فقال لرجل عنده ممن ينظر في الرأي أشعر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويقول أبو حنيفة هو مثلة قال الرجل فإنه قد روي عن إبراهيم النخعي أنه قال الإشعار مثلة قال فرأيت وكيعا غضب غضبا شديدا وقال أقول لك قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتقول قال إبراهيم ما أحقك بأن تحبس ثم لا تخرج حتى تنزع عن قولك هذا* 

*باب* 

* [ 907 ] حدثنا قتيبة وأبو سعيد الأشج قالا حدثنا يحيى بن اليمان عن سفيان عن عبيد الله عن نافع عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اشترى هديه من قديد قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه من حديث الثوري إلا من حديث يحيى اليمان وروي عن نافع أن بن عمر اشترى من قديد قال أبو عيسى وهذا أصح* 

*باب ما جاء في تقليد الهدي للمقيم* 

* [ 908 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أبيه عن عائشة أنها قالت فتلت قلائد هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم لم يحرم ولم يترك شيئا من الثياب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم قالوا إذا قلد الرجل الهدي وهو يريد الحج لم يحرم عليه شيء من الثياب والطيب حتى يحرم وقال بعض أهل أعلم إذا قلد الرجل هديه فقد وجب عليه ما وجب على المحرم* 

*باب ما جاء في تقليد الغنم* 

* [ 909 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن سفيان عن منصور عن إبراهيم عن الأسود عن عائشة قالت كنت أفتل قلائد هدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلها غنما ثم لا يحرم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم يرون تقليد الغنم* 

*باب ما جاء إذا عطب الهدي ما يصنع به* 

* [ 910 ] حدثنا هارون بن إسحاق الهمداني حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن ناجية الخزاعي صاحب بدن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قلت يا رسول الله كيف أصنع بما عطب من البدن قال انحرها ثم اغمس نعلها في دمها ثم خل بين الناس وبينها فيأكلوها وفي الباب عن ذؤيب أبي قبيصة الخزاعي قال أبو عيسى حديث ناجية حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم قالوا في هدي التطوع إذا عطب لا يأكل هو ولا أحد من أهل رفقته ويخلى بينه وبين الناس يأكلونه وقد أجزأ عنه وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقالوا إن أكل منه شيئا غرم بقدر ما أكل منه وقال بعض أهل العلم إذا أكل من هدي التطوع شيئا فقد ضمن الذي أكل*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في ركوب البدنة* 

* [ 911 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن قتادة عن أنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى رجلا يسوق بدنة فقال له اركبها فقال يا رسول الله إنها بدنة قال له في الثالثة أو في الرابعة اركبها ويحك أو ويلك قال وفي الباب عن علي وأبي هريرة وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح وقد رخص قوم من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم في ركوب البدنة إذا احتاج إلى ظهرها وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعضهم لا يركب ما لم يضطر إليها* 

*باب ما جاء بأي جانب الرأس يبدأ في الحلق* 

* [ 912 ] حدثنا أبو عمار الحسين بن حريث حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن هشام بن حسان عن بن سيرين عن أنس بن مالك قال لما رمى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الجمرة نحر نسكه ثم نأول الحالق شقه الأيمن فحلقه فأعطاه أبا طلحة ثم ناوله شقه الأيسر فحلقه فقال اقسمه بين الناس حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان عن هشام نحوه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في الحلق والتقصير* 

* [ 913 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن نافع عن بن عمر قال حلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحلق طائفة من أصحابه وقصر بعضهم قال بن عمر إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال رحم الله المحلقين مرة أو مرتين ثم قال والمقصرين قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وابن أم الحصين ومأرب وأبي سعيد وأبي مريم بن جنادة وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم يختارون أن يحلق رأسه وإن قصر يرون أن ذلك يجزئ عنه وهو قول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية الحلق للنساء* 

* [ 914 ] حدثنا محمد بن موسى الجرشي البصري حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي حدثنا همام عن قتادة عن خلاس بن عمرو عن علي قال نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تحلق المرأة رأسها* 

* [ 915 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو داود عن همام عن خلاس نحوه ولم يذكر فيه عن علي قال أبو عيسى حديث علي فيه اضطراب وروي هذا الحديث عن حماد بن سلمة عن قتادة عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن تحلق المرأة رأسها والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم لا يرون على المرأة حلقا ويرون أن عليها التقصير* 

*باب ما جاء فيمن حلق قبل أن يذبح أو نحر قبل أن يرمي* 

* [ 916 ] حدثنا سعيد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي وابن أبي عمر قالا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن عيسى بن طلحة عن عبد الله بن عمرو أن رجلا سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال حلقت قبل أن أذبح فقال اذبح ولا حرج وسأله آخر فقال نحرت قبل أن أرمي قال ارم ولا حرج قال وفي الباب عن علي وجابر وابن عباس وابن عمر وأسامة بن شريك قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن عمرو حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم إذا قدم نسكا قبل نسك فعليه دم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الطيب عند الإحلال قبل الزيارة* 

* [ 917 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا منصور يعني بن زاذان عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت طيبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يحرم ويوم النحر قبل أن يطوف بالبيت بطيب فيه مسك وفي الباب عن بن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم يرون أن المحرم إذا رمى جمرة العقبة يوم النحر وذبح وحلق أو قصر فقد حل له كل شيء حرم عليه إلا النساء وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقد روي عن عمر بن الخطاب أنه قال حل له كل شيء إلا النساء والطيب وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى هذا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم وهو قول أهل الكوفة* 

*باب ما جاء متى تقطع التلبية في الحج* 

* [ 918 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن بن جريج عن عطاء عن بن عباس عن الفضل بن عباس قال أردفني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من جمع إلى منى فلم يزل يلبي حتى رمى الجمرة وفي الباب عن علي وابن مسعود وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث الفضل حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم أن الحاج لا يقطع التلبية حتى يرمي الجمرة وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء متى تقطع التلبية في العمرة* 

* [ 919 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا هشيم عن بن أبي ليلى عن عطاء عن بن عباس يرفع الحديث أنه كان يمسك عن التلبية في العمرة إذا استلم الحجر قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم قالوا لا يقطع المعتمر التلبية حتى يستلم الحجر وقال بعضهم إذا انتهى إلى بيوت مكة قطع التلبية والعمل على حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبه يقول سفيان والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في طواف الزيارة بالليل* 

* [ 920 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا سفيان عن أبي الزبير عن بن عباس وعائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخر طواف الزيارة إلى الليل قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد رخص بعض أهل العلم في أن يؤخر طواف الزيارة إلى الليل واستحب بعضهم أن يزور يوم النحر ووسع بعضهم أن يؤخر ولو إلى آخر أيام منى* 

*باب ما جاء في نزول الأبطح* 

* [ 921 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور أخبرنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر وعثمان ينزلون الأبطح قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأبي رافع وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث صحيح حسن غريب إنما نعرفه من حديث عبد الرزاق عن عبيد الله بن عمر وقد استحب بعض أهل العلم نزول الأبطح من غير أن يروا ذلك واجبا إلا من أحب ذلك قال الشافعي ونزول الأبطح ليس من النسك في شيء إنما هو منزل نزله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

* [ 922 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان عن عمرو بن دينار عن عطاء عن بن عباس قال ليس التحصيب بشيء إنما هو منزل نزله رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى التحصيب نزول الأبطح قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب من نزل الأبطح* 

* [ 923 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا حبيب المعلم عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت إنما نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأبطح لأنه كان أسمح لخروجه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان عن هشام بن عروة نحوه* 

*باب ما جاء في حج الصبي* 

* [ 924 ] حدثنا محمد بن طريف الكوفي حدثنا أبو معاوية عن محمد بن سوقة عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله قال رفعت امرأة صبيا لها إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت يا رسول الله ألهذا حج قال نعم ولك أجر قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس حديث جابر حديث غريب* 

* [ 925 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل عن محمد بن يوسف عن السائب بن يزيد قال حج بي أبي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع وأنا بن سبع سنين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 926 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا قزعة بن سويد الباهلي عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه يعني حديث محمد بن طريف قال أبو عيسى وقد روي عن محمد بن المنكدر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا وقد اجمع أهل العلم أن الصبي إذا حج قبل أن يدرك فعليه الحج إذا أدرك لا تجزيء عنه تلك الحجة عن حجة الإسلام وكذلك المملوك إذا حج في رقه ثم أعتق فعليه الحج إذا وجد إلى ذلك سبيلا ولا يجزئ عنه ما حج في حال رقه وهو قول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب* 

* [ 927 ] حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل الواسطي قال سمعت بن نمير عن أشعث بن سوار عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال كنا إذا حججنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكنا نلبي عن النساء ونرمي عن الصبيان قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه وقد اجمع أهل العلم على أن المرأة لا يلبي عنها غيرها بل هي تلبي عن نفسها ويكره لها رفع الصوت بالتلبية*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الحج عن الشيخ الكبير والميت* 

* [ 928 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا روح بن عبادة حدثنا بن جريج أخبرني بن شهاب قال حدثني سليمان بن يسار عن عبد الله بن عباس عن الفضل بن عباس أن امرأة من خثعم قالت يا رسول الله إن أبي أدركته فريضة الله في الحج وهو شيخ كبير لا يستطيع أن يستوي على ظهر البعير قال حجي عنه قال وفي الباب عن علي وبريدة وحصين بن عوف وأبي رزين العقيلي وسودة بنت زمعة وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث الفضل بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وروي عن بن عباس عن حصين بن عوف المزني عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وروي عن بن عباس أيضا عن سنان بن عبد الله الجهني عن عمته عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وروي عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال وسألت محمدا عن هذه الروايات فقال أصح شيء في هذا الباب ما روى بن عباس عن الفضل بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال محمد ويحتمل أن يكون بن عباس سمعه من الفضل وغيره عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم روى هذا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأرسله ولم يذكر الذي سمعه منه قال أبو عيسى وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب غير حديث والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم وبه يقول الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق يرون أن يحج عن الميت وقال مالك إذا أوصى أن يحج عنه حج عنه وقد رخص بعضهم أن يحج عن الحي إذا كان كبيرا أو بحال لا يقدر أن يحج وهو قول بن المبارك والشافعي* 

*باب* 

* [ 929 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن سفيان الثوري عن عبد الله بن عطاء قال وحدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا علي بن مسهر عن عبد الله بن عطاء عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال جاءت امرأة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت إن أمي ماتت ولم تحج أفأحج عنها قال نعم حجي عنها قال وهذا حديث صحيح* 

*باب منه* 

* [ 930 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى حدثنا وكيع عن شعبة عن النعمان بن سالم عن عمرو بن أوس عن أبي رزين العقيلي أنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله إن أبي شيخ كبير لا يستطيع الحج ولا العمرة ولا الظعن قال حج عن أبيك واعتمر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وإنما ذكرت العمرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الحديث أن يعتمر الرجل عن غيره وأبو رزين العقيلي اسمه لقيط بن عامر* 

*باب ما جاء في العمرة أواجبة هي أم لا* 

* [ 931 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى الصنعاني حدثنا عمرو بن علي عن الحجاج عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن العمرة أواجبة هي قال لا وإن تعتمروا هو أفضل قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول بعض أهل العلم قالوا العمرة ليست بواجبة وكان يقال هما حجان الحج الأكبر يوم النحر والحج الأصغر العمرة وقال الشافعي العمرة سنة لا نعلم أحدا رخص في تركها وليس فيها شيء ثابت بأنها تطوع وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإسناد وهو ضعيف لا تقوم بمثله الحجة وقد بلغنا عن بن عباس أنه كان يوجبها قال أبو عيسى كله كلام الشافعي* 

*باب منه* 

* [ 932 ] حدثنا أحمد بن عبدة الضبي حدثنا زياد بن عبد الله عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن مجاهد عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال دخلت العمرة في الحج إلى يوم القيامة قال وفي الباب عن سراقة بن جعشم وجابر بن عبد الله قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن ومعنى هذا الحديث أن لا بأس في اشهر الحج وهكذا فسره الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق ومعنى هذا الحديث أن أهل الجاهلية كانوا لا يعتمرون في أشهر الحج فلما جاء الإسلام رخص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك فقال دخلت العمرة في الحج إلى يوم القيامة يعني لا بأس بالعمرة في أشهر الحج وأشهر الحج شوال وذو القعدة وعشر من ذي الحجة لا ينبغي للرجل أن يهل بالحج إلا في أشهر الحج وأشهر الحرم رجب وذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم هكذا قال غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم* 

*باب ما ذكر في فضل العمرة* 

* [ 933 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن سمي عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العمرة إلى العمرة تكفر ما بينهما والحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما في العمرة من التنعيم* 

* [ 934 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى وابن أبي عمر قالا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن عمرو بن أوس عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر أن يعمر عائشة من التنعيم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في العمرة من الجعرانة* 

* [ 935 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن بن جريج عن مزاحم بن أبي مزاحم عن عبد العزيز بن عبد الله عن محرش الكعبي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج من الجعرانة ليلا معتمرا فدخل مكة ليلا فقضى عمرته ثم خرج عن ليلته فأصبح بالجعرانة كبائت فلما زالت الشمس من الغد خرج من بطن سرف حتى جاء مع الطريق طريق جمع ببطن سرف فمن أجل ذلك خفيت عمرته على الناس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب ولا نعرف لمحرش الكعبي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير هذا الحديث ويقال جاء مع الطريق موصول*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في عمرة رجب* 

* [ 936 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا يحيى بن آدم عن أبي بكر بن عياش عن الأعمش عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن عروة قال سئل بن عمر في أي شهر اعتمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال في رجب فقالت عائشة ما اعتمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا وهو معه تعني بن عمر وما اعتمر في شهر رجب قط قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب سمعت محمدا يقول حبيب بن أبي ثابت لم يسمع من عروة بن الزبير* 

* [ 937 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا الحسن بن موسى حدثنا شيبان عن منصور عن مجاهد عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتمر أربعا إحداهن في رجب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في عمرة ذي القعدة* 

* [ 938 ] حدثنا العباس بن محمد الدوري حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور هو السلولي الكوفي عن إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن البراء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتمر في ذي القعدة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وفي الباب عن بن عباس* 

*باب ما جاء في عمرة رمضان* 

* [ 939 ] حدثنا نصر بن علي حدثنا أبو أحمد الزبيري حدثنا إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن الأسود بن يزيد عن بن أم معقل عن أم معقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة وفي الباب عن بن عباس وجابر وأبي هريرة وأنس ووهب بن حنبش قال أبو عيسى ويقال هرم بن خنبش قال بيان وجابر عن الشعبي عن وهب بن خنبش وقال داود الاودي عن الشعبي عن هرم بن خنبش ووهب أصح وحديث أم معقل حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه وقال أحمد وإسحاق قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن عمرة من رمضان تعدل حجة قال إسحاق معنى هذا الحديث مثل ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال من قرأ قل هو الله أحد فقد قرأ ثلث القرآن* 

*باب ما جاء في الذي يهل بالحج فيكسر أو يعرج* 

* [ 940 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور أخبرنا روح بن عبادة حدثنا حجاج الصواف حدثنا يحيى بن أبي كثير عن عكرمة قال حدثني الحجاج بن عمرو قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كسر أو عرج فقد حل وعليه حجة أخرى فذكرت ذلك لأبي هريرة وابن عباس فقالا صدق حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري عن الحجاج مثله قال وسمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح هكذا رواه غير واحد عن الصواف نحو هذا الحديث وروى معمر ومعاوية بن سلام هذا الحديث عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن عكرمة عن عبد الله بن رافع عن الحجاج بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث وحجاج الصواف لم يذكر في حديثه عبد الله بن رافع وحجاج ثقة حافظ عند أهل الحديث وسمعت محمدا يقول رواية معمر ومعاوية بن سلام أصح حدثنا عبد بن حميد أخبرنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن عكرمة عن عبد الله بن رافع عن الحجاج بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه* 

*باب ما جاء في الاشتراط في الحج* 

* [ 941 ] حدثنا زياد بن أيوب البغدادي حدثنا عباد بن عوام عن هلال بن خباب عن عكرمة عن بن عباس أن ضباعة بنت الزبير أتت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت يا رسول الله إني أريد الحج أفأشترط قال نعم قالت كيف أقول قال قولي لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك محلي من الأرض حيث تحبسني قال وفي الباب عن جابر وأسماء بنت أبي بكر وعائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم يرون الاشتراط في الحج ويقولون إن اشترط فعرض له مرض أو عذر فله أن يحل ويخرج من إحرامه وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق ولم ير بعض أهل العلم الاشتراط في الحج وقالوا إن اشترط فليس له أن يخرج من إحرامه ويرونه كمن لم يشترط* 

*باب منه* 

* [ 942 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرني معمر عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه أنه كان ينكر الاشتراط في الحج ويقول أليس حسبكم سنة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في المرأة تحيض بعد الإفاضة* 

* [ 943 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن عبد الرحمن بن قاسم عن أبيه عن عائشة أنها قالت ذكرت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن صفية بنت حيي حاضت في أيام منى فقال أحابستنا هي قالوا أنها قد أفاضت فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا إذا قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أن المرأة إذا طافت طواف الزيارة ثم حاضت فإنها تنفر وليس عليها شيء وهو قول الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

* [ 944 ] حدثنا أبو عمار حدثنا عيسى بن يونس عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر قال من حج البيت فليكن آخر عهده بالبيت إلا الحيض ورخص لهن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم* 

*باب ما جاء ما تقضي الحائض من المناسك* 

* [ 945 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا شريك عن جابر وهو بن يزيد الجعفي عن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود عن أبيه عن عائشة قالت حضت فأمرني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أقضي المناسك كلها إلا الطواف بالبيت قال أبو عيسى العمل على هذا الحديث عند أهل العلم أن الحائض تقضي المناسك كلها ما خلا الطواف بالبيت وقد روي هذا الحديث عن عائشة من غير هذا الوجه أيضا* 

* [ 945 ] حدثنا زياد بن أيوب حدثنا مروان بن شجاع الجزري عن خصيف عن عكرمة ومجاهد وعطاء عن بن عباس رفع الحديث إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن النفساء والحائض تغتسل وتحرم وتقضي المناسك كلها غير أن لا تطوف بالبيت حتى تطهر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه* 

*باب ما جاء من حج أو اعتمر فليكن آخر عهده بالبيت* 

* [ 946 ] حدثنا نصر بن عبد الرحمن الكوفي حدثنا المحاربي عن الحجاج بن أرطاة عن عبد الملك بن المغيرة عن عبد الرحمن بن السلماني عن عمرو بن أوس عن الحارث بن عبد الله بن أوس قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول من حج هذا البيت أو اعتمر فليكن آخر عهده بالبيت فقال له عمر خررت من يديك سمعت هذا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم تخبرنا به قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث الحارث بن عبد الله بن أوس حديث غريب وهكذا روى غير واحد عن الحجاج بن أرطاة مثل هذا وقد خولف الحجاج في بعض هذا الإسناد* 

*باب ما جاء أن القارن يطوف طوافا واحدا* 

* [ 947 ] حدثنا بن عمر حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الحجاج عن أبي الزبير عن جابر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قرن الحج والعمرة فطاف لهما طوافا واحدا قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم قالوا القارن يطوف طوافا واحدا وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم يطوف طوافين ويسعى سعيين وهو قول الثوري وأهل الكوفة* 

* [ 948 ] حدثنا خلاد بن أسلم البغدادي حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أحرم بالحج والعمرة أجزأه طواف واحد وسعي واحد عنهما حتى يحل منهما جميعا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب وقد رواه غير واحد عن عبيد الله بن عمر ولم يرفعوه وهو أصح* 

*باب ما جاء أن يمكث المهاجر بمكة بعد الصدر ثلاثا* 

* [ 949 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الرحمن بن حميد سمع السائب بن يزيد عن العلاء بن الحضرمي يعني مرفوعا قال يمكث المهاجر بعد قضاء نسكه بمكة ثلاثا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي من غير هذا الوجه بهذا الإسناد مرفوعا* 

*باب ما جاء ما يقول عند القفول من الحج والعمرة* 

* [ 950 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن نافع عن بن عمر قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قفل من غزوة أو حج أو عمرة فعلا فدفدا من الأرض أو شرفا كبر ثلاثا ثم قال لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير آيبون تائبون عابدون سائحون لربنا حامدون صدق الله وعده ونصر عبده وهزم الأحزاب وحده وفي الباب عن البراء وأنس وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في المحرم يموت في إحرامه* 

* [ 951 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قال كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فرأى رجلا قد سقط من بعيره فوقص فمات وهو محرم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اغسلوه بماء وسدر وكفنوه في ثوبيه ولا تخمروا رأسه فإنه يبعث يوم القيامة يهل أو يلبي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم قول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم إذا مات المحرم انقطع إحرامه ويصنع به كما يصنع بغير المحرم* 

*باب ما جاء في المحرم يشتكي عينه فيضمدها بالصبر* 

* [ 952 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أيوب بن موسى عن نبيه بن وهب أن عمر بن عبيد الله بن معمر اشتكى عينيه وهو محرم فسأل أبان بن عثمان فقال اضمدهما بالصبر فإني سمعت عثمان بن عفان يذكرها عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول اضمدهما بالصبر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم بأسا أن يتداوى المحرم بدواء ما لم يكن فيه طيب* 

*باب ما جاء في المحرم يحلق رأسه في إحرامه ما عليه* 

* [ 953 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أيوب السختياني وابن أبي نجيح وحميد الأعرج وعبد الكريم عن مجاهد عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن كعب بن عجرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مر به وهو بالحديبية قبل أن يدخل مكة وهو محرم وهو يوقد تحت قدر والقمل يتهافت على وجهه فقال أتؤذيك هوامك هذه فقال نعم فقال احلق وأطعم فرقا بين ستة مساكين والفرق ثلاث آصع أو صم ثلاثة أيام أو أنسك نسيكة قال بن أبي نجيح أو أذبح شاة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند بعض أهل العلم من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم أن المحرم إذا حلق رأسه أو لبس من الثياب ما لا ينبغي له أن يلبس في إحرامه أو تطيب فعليه الكفارة بمثل ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*باب ما جاء في الرخصة للرعاء أن يرموا يوما ويدعوا يوما* 

* [ 954 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم عن أبيه عن أبي البداح بن عدي عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أرخص للرعاء أن يرموا يوما ويدعوا يوما قال أبو عيسى هكذا روى بن عيينة وروى مالك بن أنس عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر عن أبيه عن أبي البداح بن عاصم بن عدي عن أبيه ورواية مالك أصح وقد رخص قوم من أهل العلم للرعاء أن يرموا يوما ويدعوا يوما وهو قول الشافعي* 

* [ 955 ] حدثنا الحسن بن علي الخلال حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا مالك بن أنس حدثني عبد الله بن أبي بكر عن أبيه عن أبي البداح بن عاصم بن عدي عن أبيه قال رخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لرعاء الإبل في البيتوتة أن يرموا يوم النحر ثم يجمعوا رمي يومين بعد يوم النحر فيرمونه في أحدهما قال مالك ظننت أنه قال في الأول منهما ثم يرمون يوم النفر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو أصح من حديث بن عيينة عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر* 

*باب* 

* [ 956 ] حدثنا عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث حدثنا سليم بن حيان قال سمعت مروان الأصفر عن أنس بن مالك أن عليا قدم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من اليمن فقال بم أهللت قال أهللت بما أهل به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لولا أن معي هديا لأحللت قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه* 

*باب ما جاء في يوم الحج الأكبر* 

* [ 957 ] حدثنا عبد الوارث بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث حدثنا أبي عن أبيه عن محمد بن إسحاق عن أبي إسحاق عن الحارث عن علي قال سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن يوم الحج الأكبر فقال يوم النحر* 

* [ 958 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أبي إسحاق عن الحارث عن علي قال يوم الحج الأكبر يوم النحر قال أبو عيسى ولم يرفعه وهذا أصح من الحديث الأول ورواية بن عيينة موقوفا أصح من رواية محمد بن إسحاق مرفوعا هكذا روى غير واحد من الحفاظ عن أبي إسحاق عن الحارث عن علي موقوفا وقد روى شعبة عن أبي إسحاق قال عن عبد الله بن مرة عن الحارث عن علي موقوفا* 

*باب ما جاء في استلام الركنين* 

* [ 959 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا جرير عن عطاء بن السائب عن بن عبيد بن عمير عن أبيه أن بن عمر كان يزاحم على الركنين زحاما ما رأيت أحدا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفعله فقلت يا أبا عبد الرحمن إنك تزاحم على الركنين زحاما ما رأيت أحدا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يزاحم عليه فقال إن افعل فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إن مسحهما كفارة للخطايا وسمعته يقول من طاف بهذا البيت اسبوعا فأحصاه كان كعتق رقبة وسمعته يقول لا يضع قدما ولا يرفع أخرى إلا حط الله عنه خطيئة وكتب له بها حسنة قال أبو عيسى وروى حماد بن زيد عن عطاء بن السائب عن بن عبيد بن عمير بن عمر نحوه ولم يذكر فيه عن أبيه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن* 

*باب ما جاء في الكلام في الطواف* 

* [ 960 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا جرير عن عطاء بن السائب عن طاوس عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الطواف حول البيت مثل الصلاة إلا أنكم تتكلمون فيه فمن تكلم فيه فلا يتكلمن إلا بخير قال أبو عيسى وقد روي هذا الحديث عن بن طاوس وغيره عن طاوس عن بن عباس موقوفا ولا نعرفه مرفوعا إلا من حديث عطاء بن السائب والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم يستحبون أن لا يتكلم الرجل في الطواف إلا لحاجة أو بذكر الله تعالى أو من العلم* 

*باب ما جاء في الحجر الأسود* 

* [ 961 ] حدثنا قتيبة عن جرير عن بن خثيم عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحجر والله ليبعثنه الله يوم القيامة له عينان يبصر بهما ولسان ينطق به يشهد على من استلمه بحق قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن* 

*باب* 

* [ 962 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن حماد بن سلمة عن فرقد السبخي عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدهن بالزيت وهو محرم غير المقتت قال أبو عيسى المقتت المطيب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث فرقد السبخي عن سعيد بن جبير وقد تكلم يحيى بن سعيد في فرقد السبخي وروى عنه الناس* 

*باب* 

* [ 963 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا خلاد بن يزيد الجعفي حدثنا زهير بن معاوية عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة رضى الله تعالى عنها أنها كانت تحمل من ماء زمزم وتخبر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يحمله قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه* 

*باب* 

* [ 964 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع ومحمد بن الوزير الواسطي المعنى واحد قالا حدثنا إسحاق بن يوسف الأزرق عن سفيان عن عبد العزيز بن رفيع قال قلت لأنس بن مالك حدثني بشيء عقلته عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أين صلى الظهر يوم التروية قال بمنى قال قلت فأين صلى العصر يوم النفر قال بالأبطح ثم قال افعل كما يفعل أمراؤك قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح يستغرب من حديث إسحاق بن يوسف الأزرق عن الثوري* 
* 
*


*و بهذا اخوتي بالله نكون قد انهينا معا*  *  كتاب الحج عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    في اخر يوم في شهر ذي الحجه و غدا ان شاء الله تعالي نبدأ عام هجري جديد عسي الله ان نكون به اكثر التزاما و تقربا الي الله تعالي و ان يرزقنا خيره كله و يكتب لمن لم يحج هذا العام زياره بيته العام القادم و نكمل ان شاء الله تعالي بقيه الاحاديث الشريفه تباعا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في تحريم الصلاة وتحليلها* 

* [ 238 ] حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع حدثنا محمد بن الفضيل عن أبي سفيان طريف السعدي عن أبي نضرة عن أبي سعيد قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مفتاح الصلاة الطهور وتحريمها التكبير وتحليلها التسليم ولا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بالحمد وسورة في فريضة أو غيرها قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وفي الباب عن علي وعائشة قال وحديث علي بن أبي طالب في هذا أجود إسنادا وأصح من حديث أبي سعيد وقد كتبناه في أول كتاب الوضوء والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق أن تحريم الصلاة التكبير ولايكون الرجل داخلا في الصلاة إلا بالتكبير قال أبو عيسى وسمعت أبا بكر محمد بن أبان مستملي وكيع يقول سمعت عبد الرحمن بن مهدي يقول لو افتتح الرجل الصلاة بسبعين اسما من أسماء الله ولم يكبر لم يجزه وإن أحدث قبل أن يسلم أمرته أن يتوضأ ثم يرجع إلى مكانه فيسلم إنما الأمر على وجهه قال وأبو نضرة اسمه المنذر بن مالك بن قطعة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في نشر الأصابع عند التكبير* 

* [ 239 ] حدثنا قتيبة وأبو سعيد الأشج قالا حدثنا يحيى بن اليمان عن بن أبي ذئب عن سعيد بن سمعان عن أبي هريرة قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كبر للصلاة نشر أصابعه قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حسن وقد روى غير واحد هذا الحديث عن بن أبي ذئب عن سعيد بن سمعان عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دخل في الصلاة رفع يديه مدا وهذا أصح من رواية يحيى بن اليمان وأخطأ يحيى بن اليمان في هذا الحديث* 

* [ 240 ] قال وحدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أخبرنا عبيد الله بن عبد المجيد الحنفي حدثنا بن أبي ذئب عن سعيد بن سمعان قال سمعت أبا هريرة يقول كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام إلى الصلاة رفع يديه مدا قال أبو عيسى قال عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن وهذا أصح من حديث يحيى بن اليمان وحديث يحيى بن اليمان خطأ*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما يقول عند افتتاح الصلاة* 

* [ 242 ] حدثنا محمد بن موسى البصري حدثنا جعفر بن سليمان الضبعي عن علي بن علي الرفاعي عن أبي المتوكل عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام إلى الصلاة بالليل كبر ثم يقول سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك ثم يقول الله أكبر كبيرا ثم يقول أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان الرجيم من همزة ونفخة ونفثه قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن علي وعائشة وعبد الله بن مسعود وجابر وجبير بن مطعم وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي سعيد اشهر حديث في هذا الباب وقد أخذ قوم من أهل العلم بهذا الحديث وأما أكثر أهل العلم فقالوا بما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك وهكذا روي عن عمر بن الخطاب وعبد الله بن مسعود والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من التابعين وغيرهم وقد تكلم في إسناد حديث أبي سعيد كان يحيى بن سعيد يتكلم في علي بن علي الرفاعي وقال أحمد لا يصح هذا الحديث* 

* [ 243 ] حدثنا الحسن بن عرفة ويحيى بن موسى قالا حدثنا أبو معاوية عن حارث بن أبي الرجال عن عمرة عن عائشة قالت كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا افتتح الصلاة قال سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث لا نعرفه من حديث عائشة إلا من هذا الوجه وحارثة قد تكلم فيه من قبل حفظه وأبو الرجال اسمه محمد بن عبد الرحمن المديني*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل التكبيرة الأولى* 

* [ 241 ] حدثنا عقبة بن مكرم ونصر بن علي الجهضمي قالا حدثنا أبو قتيبة سلم بن قتيبة عن طعمه بن عمرو عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن أنس بن مالك قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من صلى لله أربعين يوما في جماعة يدرك التكبيرة الأولى كتبت له براءتان براءة من النار وبراءة من النفاق قال أبو عيسى وقد روى هذا الحديث عن أنس موقوفا ولا أعلم أحدا رفعه إلا ما روى سلم بن قتيبة عن طعمة بن عمرو عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن أنس وإنما يروي هذا الحديث عن حبيب بن أبي حبيب البجلي عن أنس بن مالك قوله حدثنا بذلك هناد حدثنا وكيع عن خالد بن طهمان عن حبيب بن أبي حبيب البجلي عن أنس نحوه ولم يرفعه وروى إسماعيل بن عياش هذا الحديث عن عمارة بن غزية عن أنس بن مالك عن عمر بن الخطاب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا وهذا حديث غير محفوظ وهو حديث مرسل وعمارة بن غزية لم يدرك أنس بن مالك قال محمد بن إسماعيل حبيب بن أبي حبيب يكنى أبا الكشوثي ويقال أبو عميرة* 


*باب ما جاء في ترك الجهر ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* [ 244 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم حدثنا سعيد بن أبي إياس الجريري عن قيس بن عباية عن بن عبد الله بن مغفل قال سمعني أبي وأنا في الصلاة أقول بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فقال لي أي بني محدث إياك والحدث قال ولم أر أحدا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أبغض إليه الحدث في الإسلام يعني منه قال وقد صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومع أبي بكر ومع عمر ومع عثمان فلم أسمع أحدا منهم يقولها فلا تقلها إذا أنت صليت فقل الحمد لله رب العالمين قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن مغفل حديث حسن والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وغيرهم ومن بعدهم من التابعين وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك وأحمد وإسحاق لا يرون أن يجهر ب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قالوا ويقولها في نفسه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب من رأى الجهر ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

* [ 245 ] حدثنا أحمد بن عبدة الضبي حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان قال حدثني إسماعيل بن حماد عن أبي خالد عن بن عباس قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يفتتح صلاته ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث ليس إسناده بذاك وقد قال بهذا عدة من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو هريرة وابن عمر وابن عباس وابن الزبير ومن بعدهم من التابعين رأوا الجهر ببسم لله الرحمن الرحيم وبه يقول الشافعي وإسماعيل بن حماد هو بن أبي سليمان وأبو خالد يقال هو أبو خالد الوالبي واسمه هرمز وهو كوفي* 

*باب ما جاء في افتتاح القراءة ب { الحمد لله رب العالمين } * 

* [ 246 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن قتادة عن أنس قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر وعثمان يفتتحون القراءة ب { الحمد لله رب العالمين }  قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم كانوا يستفتحون القراءة بالحمد لله رب العالمين قال الشافعي إنما معنى هذا الحديث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبا بكر وعمر وعثمان كانوا يفتتحون القراءة بالحمد لله رب العالمين معناه أنهم كانوا يبدءون بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب قبل السورة وليس معناه أنهم كانوا لا يقرءون { بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم }  وكان الشافعي يرى أن يبدأ ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وإن يجهر بها إذا جهر بالقراءة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أنه لا صلاة إلا بفاتحة الكتاب* 

* [ 247 ] حدثنا محمد بن يحيى بن أبي عمر المكي أبو عبد الله العدني وعلي بن حجر قالا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن محمود بن الربيع عن عبادة بن الصامت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وعائشة وأنس وأبي قتادة وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى حديث عبادة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم عمر بن الخطاب وعلي بن أبي طالب وجابر بن عبد الله وعمران بن حصين وغيرهم قالوا لا تجزي صلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب وقال علي بن أبي طالب كل صلاة لم يقرأ فيها بفاتحة الكتاب فهي خداج غير تمام وبه يقول بن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق سمعت بن أبي عمر يقول اختلفت إلى بن عيينة ثمانية عشر سنة وكان الحميدي أكبر مني بسنة وسمعت بن أبي عمر يقول حججت سبعين حجة ماشيا على قدمي* 

*باب ما جاء في التامين* 

* [ 248 ] حدثنا بندار محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي قالا حدثنا سفيان عن سلمة بن كهيل عن حجر بن عنبس عن وائل بن حجر قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ { غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين }  فقال آمين ومد بها صوته قال وفي الباب عن علي وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث وائل بن حجر حديث حسن وبه يقول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم يرون أن الرجل يرفع صوته بالتأمين ولا يخفيها وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وروى شعبة هذا الحديث عن سلمة بن كهيل عن حجر أبي العنبس عن علقمة بن وائل عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ { غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين }  فقال آمين وخفض بها صوته قال أبو عيسى وسمعت محمدا يقول حديث سفيان أصح من حديث شعبة في هذا وأخطأ شعبة في مواضع من هذا الحديث فقال عن حجر أبي العنبس وإنما هو حجر بن عنبس ويكنى أبا السكن وزاد فيه عن علقمة بن وائل وليس فيه عن علقمة وإنما هو عن حجر بن عنبس عن وائل بن حجر وقال وخفض بها صوته وإنما هو ومد بها صوته قال أبو عيسى وسألت أبا زرعة عن هذا الحديث فقال حديث سفيان في هذا أصح من حديث شعبة قال وروى العلاء بن صالح الأسدي عن سلمة بن كهيل نحو رواية سفيان قال أبو عيسى حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن أبان حدثنا عبد الله بن نمير حدثنا العلاء بن صالح الأسدي عن سلمة بن كهيل عن حجر بن عنبس عن وائل بن حجر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو حديث سفيان عن سلمة بن كهيل*

----------


## oo7

باب هل يقول كسفت الشمس أو خسفت وقال الله تعالى { وخسف القمر القيامة 

 [ 1000 ] حدثنا سعيد بن عفير قال حدثنا الليث حدثني عقيل عن بن شهاب قال أخبرني عروة بن الزبير أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبرته أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى يوم خسفت الشمس فقام فكبر فقرأ قراءة طويلة ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا ثم رفع رأسه فقال سمع الله لمن حمده وقام كما هو ثم قرأ قراءة طويلة وهي أدنى من القراءة الأولى ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا وهي أدنى من الركعة الأولى ثم سجد سجودا طويلا ثم فعل في الركعة الآخرة مثل ذلك ثم سلم وقد تجلت الشمس فخطب الناس فقال في كسوف الشمس والقمر إنهما آيتان من آيات الله لا يخسفان لموت أحد ولا لحياته فإذا رأيتموهما فافزعوا إلى الصلاة 


باب التعوذ من عذاب القبر في الكسوف 

 [ 1002 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة عن مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يهودية جاءت تسألها فقالت لها أعاذك الله من عذاب القبر فسألت عائشة رضى الله تعالى عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أيعذب الناس في قبورهم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عائذا بالله من ذلك ثم ركب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات غداة مركبا فخسفت الشمس فرجع ضحى فمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين ظهراني الحجر ثم قام يصلي وقام الناس وراءه فقام قياما طويلا ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا ثم رفع فقام قياما طويلا وهو دون القيام الأول ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا وهو دون الركوع الأول ثم رفع فسجد ثم قام فقام قياما طويلا وهو دون القيام الأول ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا وهو دون الركوع الأول ثم قام قياما طويلا وهو دون القيام الأول ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا وهو دون الركوع الأول ثم رفع فسجد وانصرف فقال ما شاء الله أن يقول ثم أمرهم أن يتعوذوا من عذاب القبر

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> باب هل يقول كسفت الشمس أو خسفت وقال الله تعالى { وخسف القمر القيامة 
> 
>  [ 1000 ] حدثنا سعيد بن عفير قال حدثنا الليث حدثني عقيل عن بن شهاب قال أخبرني عروة بن الزبير أن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبرته أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى يوم خسفت الشمس فقام فكبر فقرأ قراءة طويلة ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا ثم رفع رأسه فقال سمع الله لمن حمده وقام كما هو ثم قرأ قراءة طويلة وهي أدنى من القراءة الأولى ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا وهي أدنى من الركعة الأولى ثم سجد سجودا طويلا ثم فعل في الركعة الآخرة مثل ذلك ثم سلم وقد تجلت الشمس فخطب الناس فقال في كسوف الشمس والقمر إنهما آيتان من آيات الله لا يخسفان لموت أحد ولا لحياته فإذا رأيتموهما فافزعوا إلى الصلاة 
> 
> 
> باب التعوذ من عذاب القبر في الكسوف 
> 
>  [ 1002 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة عن مالك عن يحيى بن سعيد عن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن عن عائشة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يهودية جاءت تسألها فقالت لها أعاذك الله من عذاب القبر فسألت عائشة رضى الله تعالى عنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أيعذب الناس في قبورهم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عائذا بالله من ذلك ثم ركب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات غداة مركبا فخسفت الشمس فرجع ضحى فمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين ظهراني الحجر ثم قام يصلي وقام الناس وراءه فقام قياما طويلا ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا ثم رفع فقام قياما طويلا وهو دون القيام الأول ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا وهو دون الركوع الأول ثم رفع فسجد ثم قام فقام قياما طويلا وهو دون القيام الأول ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا وهو دون الركوع الأول ثم قام قياما طويلا وهو دون القيام الأول ثم ركع ركوعا طويلا وهو دون الركوع الأول ثم رفع فسجد وانصرف فقال ما شاء الله أن يقول ثم أمرهم أن يتعوذوا من عذاب القبر



*جزاك الله خيرا ياليتك تتابع معنا يوميا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل التأمين* 

* [ 250 ] حدثنا أبو كريب محمد بن العلاء حدثنا زيد بن حباب حدثني مالك بن أنس حدثنا الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب وأبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا أمن الإمام فأمنوا فإنه من وافق تأمينه تأمين الملائكة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في السكتتين في الصلاة* 

* [ 251 ] حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا عبد الأعلى عن سعيد عن قتادة عن الحسن عن سمرة قال سكتتان حفظتهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنكر ذلك عمران بن حصين وقال حفظنا سكتة فكتبنا إلى أبي بن كعب بالمدينة فكتب أبي أن حفظ سمرة قال سعيد قلنا لقتادة ما هاتان السكتتان قال إذا دخل في صلاته وإذا فرغ من القراءة ثم قال بعد ذلك وإذا قرأ { ولا الضالين } قال وكان يعجبه إذا فرغ من القراءة أن يسكت حتى يتراد إليه نفسه قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث سمرة حديث حسن هو قول غير واحد من أهل العلم يستحبون للإمام أن يسكت بعد ما يفتتح الصلاة وبعد الفراغ من القراءة وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وأصحابنا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في وضع اليمين على الشمال في الصلاة* 

* [ 252 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن سماك بن حرب عن قبيصة بن هلب عن أبيه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤمنا فيأخذ شماله بيمينه قال وفي الباب عن وائل بن حجر وغطيف بن الحارث وابن عباس وابن مسعود وسهل بن سعد قال أبو عيسى حديث هلب حديث حسن والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم يرون أن يضع الرجل يمينه على شماله في الصلاة ورأى بعضهم أن يضعهما فوق السرة ورأى بعضهم أن يضعهما تحت السرة وكل ذلك واسع عندهم واسم هلب يزيد بن قنافة الطائي* 

*باب ما جاء في التكبير عند الركوع والسجود* 

* [ 253 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن أبي إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود عن علقمة والأسود عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكبر في كل خفض ورفع وقيام وقعود وأبو بكر وعمر قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وأنس وابن عمر وأبي مالك الأشعري وأبي موسى وعمران بن حصين ووائل بن حجر وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن مسعود حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وغيرهم ومن بعدهم من التابعين وعليه عامة الفقهاء والعلماء* 

*باب منه آخر* 

* [ 254 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن منير المروزي قال سمعت علي بن الحسن قال أخبرنا عبد الله بن المبارك عن بن جريج عن الزهري عن أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يكبر وهو يهوي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم من التابعين قالوا يكبر الرجل وهو يهوى للركوع والسجود*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في رفع اليدين عند الركوع* 

* [ 255 ] حدثنا قتيبة وابن أبي عمر قالا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه قال رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا افتتح الصلاة يرفع يديه حتى يحاذي منكبيه وإذا ركع وإذا رفع رأسه من الركوع وزاد بن أبي عمر في حديثه وكان لا يرفع بين السجدتين* 

* [ 256 ] قال أبو عيسى حدثنا الفضل بن الصباح البغدادي حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة حدثنا الزهري بهذا الإسناد نحو حديث بن أبي عمر قال وفي الباب عن عمر وعلي ووائل بن حجر ومالك بن الحويرث وأنس وأبي هريرة وأبي حميد وأبي أسيد وسهل بن سعد ومحمد بن مسلمة وأبي قتادة وأبي موسى الأشعري وجابر وعمير الليثي قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وبهذا يقول بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم بن عمر وجابر بن عبد الله وأبو هريرة وأنس وابن عباس وعبد الله بن الزبير وغيرهم ومن التابعين الحسن البصري وعطاء وطاوس ومجاهد ونافع وسالم بن عبد الله وسعيد بن جبير وغيرهم وبه يقول مالك ومعمر والأوزاعي وابن عيينة وعبد الله بن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال عبد الله بن المبارك قد ثبت حديث من يرفع يديه وذكر حديث الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه ولم يثبت حديث بن مسعود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرفع يديه إلا في أول مرة حدثنا بذلك أحمد بن عبدة الأملي حدثنا وهب بن زمعة عن سفيان بن عبد الملك عن عبد الله بن المبارك قال وحدثنا يحيى بن موسى قال حدثنا إسماعيل بن أبي أويس قال كان مالك بن أنس يرى رفع اليدين في الصلاة وقال يحيى وحدثنا عبد الرزاق قال كان معمر يرى رفع اليدين في الصلاة وسمعت الجارود بن معاذ يقول كان سفيان بن عيينة وعمر بن هارون والنضر بن شميل يرفعون أيديهم إذا افتتحوا الصلاة وإذا ركعوا وإذا رفعوا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يرفع إلا في أول مرة* 

* [ 257 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن عاصم بن كليب عن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود عن علقمة قال قال عبد الله بن مسعود ألا أصلي بكم صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فصلى فلم يرفع يديه إلا في أول مرة قال وفي الباب عن البراء بن عازب قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مسعود حديث حسن وبه يقول غير واحد من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة* 

*باب ما جاء في وضع اليدين على الركبتين في الركوع* 

* [ 258 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا أبو بكر بن عياش حدثنا أبو حصين عن أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي قال قال لنا عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله تعالى عنه إن الركب سنت لكم فخذوا بالركب قال وفي الباب عن سعد وأنس وأبي حميد وأبي أسيد وسهل بن سعد ومحمد بن مسلمة وأبي مسعود قال أبو عيسى حديث عمر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم لا اختلاف بينهم في ذلك إلا ما روي عن بن مسعود وبعض أصحابه أنهم كانوا يطبقون والتطبيق منسوخ عند أهل العلم* 

* [ 259 ] قال سعد بن أبي وقاص كنا نفعل ذلك فنهينا عنه وأمرنا أن نضع الأكف على الركب قال حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي يعفور عن مصعب بن سعد عن أبيه سعد بهذا وأبو حميد الساعدي اسمه عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن المنذر وأبو أسيد الساعدي اسمه مالك بن ربيعة وأبو حصين اسمه عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي وأبو عبد الرحمن السلمي اسمه عبد الله بن حبيب وأبو يعفور عبد الرحمن بن عبيد بن نسطاس وأبو يعفور العبدي اسمه واقد ويقال وقدان وهو الذي روى عن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى وكلاهما من أهل الكوفة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أنه يجافي يديه عن جنبيه في الركوع* 

* [ 260 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار بندار حدثنا أبو عامر العقدي حدثنا فليح بن سليمان حدثنا عباس بن سهل بن سعد قال اجتمع أبو حميد وأبو أسيد وسهل بن سعد ومحمد بن مسلمة فذكروا صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أبو حميد أنا أعلمكم بصلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ركع فوضع يديه على ركبتيه كأنه قابض عليهما ووتر يديه فنحاهما عن جنبيه قال وفي الباب عن أنس قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي حميد حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي اختاره أهل العلم أن يجافي الرجل يديه عن جنبيه في الركوع والسجود* 

*باب ما جاء في التسبيح في الركوع والسجود* 

* [ 261 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا عيسى بن يونس عن بن أبي ذئب عن إسحاق بن يزيد الهذلي عن عون بن عبد الله بن عتبة عن بن مسعود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا ركع أحدكم فقال في ركوعه سبحان ربي العظيم ثلاث مرات فقد تم ركوعه وذلك أدناه وإذا سجد فقال في سجوده سبحان ربي الأعلى ثلاث مرات فقد تم سجوده وذلك أدناه قال وفي الباب عن حذيفة وعقبة بن عامر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مسعود ليس إسناده بمتصل عون بن عبد الله بن عتبة لم يلق بن مسعود والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم يستحبون أن لا ينقص الرجل في الركوع والسجود من ثلاث تسبيحات وروي عن عبد الله بن المبارك أنه قال استحب للإمام أن يسبح خمس تسبيحات لكي يدرك من خلفه ثلاث تسبيحات وهكذا قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم* 

* [ 262 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود قال أنبأنا شعبة عن الأعمش قال سمعت سعد بن عبيدة يحدث عن المستورد عن صلة بن زفر عن حذيفة أنه صلى مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان يقول في ركوعه سبحان ربي العظيم وفي سجوده سبحان ربي الأعلى وما أتى على آية رحمة إلا وقف وسأل وما أتى على آية عذاب إلا وقف وتعوذ قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 263 ] قال وحدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن شعبة نحوه وقد روي عن حذيفة هذا الحديث من غير هذا الوجه أنه صلى بالليل مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر الحديث*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في النهي عن القراءة في الركوع والسجود* 

* [ 264 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك بن أنس ح وحدثنا قتيبة عن مالك عن نافع عن إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن حنين عن أبيه عن علي بن أبي طالب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن لبس القسي والمعصفر وعن تختم الذهب وعن قراءة القرآن في الركوع قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث علي حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم كرهوا القراءة في الركوع والسجود* 

*باب ما جاء فيمن لا يقيم صلبة في الركوع والسجود* 

* [ 265 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن عمارة بن عمير عن أبي معمر عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري البدري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجزي صلاة لا يقيم فيها الرجل يعني صلبه في الركوع والسجود قال وفي الباب عن علي بن شيبان وأنس وأبي هريرة ورفاعة الزرقي قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي مسعود الأنصاري حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم يرون أن يقيم الرجل صلبه في الركوع والسجود وقال الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق من لم يقم صلبه في الركوع والسجود فصلاته فاسدة لحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تجزي صلاة لا يقيم الرجل فيها صلبه في الركوع والسجود وأبو معمر اسمه عبد الله بن سخبرة وأبو مسعود الأنصاري البدري اسمه عقبة بن عمرو*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما يقول الرجل إذا رفع رأسه من الركوع* 

* [ 266 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة الماجشون حدثني عمي عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع عن علي بن أبي طالب قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رفع رأسه من الركوع قال سمع الله لمن حمده ربنا ولك الحمد ملء السماوات وملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما وملء ما شئت من شيء بعد قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وابن عباس وابن أبي أوفى وأبي جحيفة وأبي سعيد قال أبو عيسى حديث علي حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم وبه يقول الشافعي قال يقول هذا في المكتوبة والتطوع وقال بعض أهل الكوفة يقول هذا في صلاة التطوع ولا يقولها في صلاة المكتوبة قال أبو عيسى وإنما يقال الماجشوني لأنه من ولد الماجشون* 

*باب منه آخر* 

* [ 267 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن سمي عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا قال الإمام سمع الله لمن حمدة فقولوا ربنا ولك الحمد فإنه من وافق قوله قول الملائكة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم أن يقول الإمام سمع الله لمن حمده ربنا ولك الحمد ويقول من خلف الإمام ربنا ولك الحمد وبه يقول أحمد وقال بن سيرين وغيره يقول من خلف الإمام سمع الله لمن حمده ربنا ولك الحمد مثل ما يقول الإمام وبه يقول الشافعي وإسحاق*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في وضع الركبتين قبل اليدين في السجود* 

* [ 268 ] حدثنا سلمة بن شبيب وأحمد بن إبراهيم الدورقي والحسن بن علي الحلواني وعبد الله بن منير وغير واحد قالوا حدثنا يزيد بن هارون أخبرنا شريك عن عاصم بن كليب عن أبيه عن وائل بن حجر قال رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سجد يضع ركبتيه قبل يديه وإذا نهض رفع يديه قبل ركبتيه قال زاد الحسن بن علي في حديثه قال يزيد بن هارون ولم يرو شريك عن عاصم بن كليب إلا هذا الحديث قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب لا نعرف أحدا رواه مثل هذا عن شريك والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم يرون أن يضع الرجل ركبتيه قبل يديه وإذا نهض رفع يديه قبل ركبتيه وروى همام عن عاصم هذا مرسلا ولم يذكر فيه وائل بن حجر* 

*باب آخر منه* 

* [ 269 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد الله بن نافع عن محمد بن عبد الله بن حسن عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يعمد أحدكم فيبرك في صلاته برك الجمل قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث غريب لا نعرفه من حديث أبي الزناد إلا من هذا الوجه وقد روى هذا الحديث عن عبد الله بن سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبد الله بن سعيد المقبري ضعفه يحيى بن سعيد القطان وغيره*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في السجود على الجبهة والأنف* 

* [ 270 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار بندار حدثنا أبو عامر العقدي حدثنا فليح بن سليمان حدثني عباس بن سهل عن أبي حميد الساعدي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا سجد أمكن أنفه وجبهته من الأرض ونحى يديه عن جنبيه ووضع كفيه حذو منكبيه قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس ووائل بن حجر وأبي سعيد قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي حميد حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم أن يسجد الرجل على جبهته وأنفه فإن سجد على جبهته دون أنفه فقد قال قوم من أهل العلم يجزئه وقال غيرهم لا يجزئه حتى يسجد على الجبهة والأنف* 

*باب ما جاء أين يضع الرجل وجهه إذا سجد* 

* [ 271 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حفص بن غياث عن الحجاج عن أبي إسحاق قال قلت للبراء بن عازب أين كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجهه إذا سجد فقال بين كفيه قال وفي الباب عن وائل بن حجر وأبي حميد قال أبو عيسى حديث البراء حديث حسن صحيح غريب وهو الذي اختاره بعض أهل العلم أن تكون يداه قريبا من أذنيه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في السجود على سبعة أعضاء* 

* [ 272 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا بكر بن مضر عن بن الهاد عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص عن العباس بن عبد المطلب أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إذا سجد العبد سجد معه سبعة أراب وجهه وكفاه وركبتاه وقدماه قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وأبي هريرة وجابر وأبي سعيد قال أبو عيسى حديث العباس حديث حسن صحيح وعليه العمل عند أهل العلم* 

* [ 273 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن عمرو بن دينار عن طاوس عن بن عباس قال أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يسجد على سبعة أعظم ولا يكف شعره ولا ثيابه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في التجافي في السجود* 

* [ 274 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا أبو خالد الأحمر عن داود بن قيس عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن الأقرم الخزاعي عن أبيه قال كنت مع أبي بالقاع من نمرة فمرت ركبة فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قائم يصلي قال فكنت انظر إلى عفرتي أبطيه إذا سجد أي بياضه قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وابن بحينة وجابر وأحمر بن جزء وميمونة وأبي حميد وأبي مسعود وأبي أسيد وسهل بن سعد ومحمد بن مسلمة والبراء بن عازب وعدي بن عميرة وعائشة قال أبو عيسى وأحمر بن جزء هذا رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له حديث واحد قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن أقرم حديث حسن لا نعرفه إلا من حديث داود قيس ولا نعرف لعبد الله بن أقرم الخزاعي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير هذا الحديث والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال عبد الله بن أقرم الخزاعي إنما له هذا الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعبد الله بن أرقم الزهري صاحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو كاتب أبي بكر الصديق*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الاعتدال في السجود* 

* [ 275 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن جابر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا سجد أحدكم فليعتدل ولا يفترش ذراعيه افتراش الكلب قال وفي الباب عن عبد الرحمن بن شبل وأنس والبراء وأبي حميد وعائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم يختارون الاعتدال في السجود ويكرهون الافتراش كافتراش السبع* 

* [ 276 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود أخبرنا شعبة عن قتادة قال سمعت أنسا يقول أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال اعتدلوا في السجود ولا يبسطن أحدكم ذراعيه في الصلاة بسط الكلب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في وضع اليدين ونصب القدمين في السجود* 

* [ 277 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أخبرنا معلى بن أسد حدثنا وهيب عن محمد بن عجلان عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بوضع اليدين ونصب القدمين* 

* [ 278 ] قال عبد الله وقال معلى بن أسد حدثنا حماد بن مسعدة عن محمد بن عجلان عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن عامر بن سعد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بوضع اليدين فذكر نحوه ولم يذكر فيه عن أبيه قال أبو عيسى وروى يحيى بن سعيد القطان وغير واحد عن محمد بن عجلان عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن عامر بن سعد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بوضع اليدين ونصب القدمين مرسل وهذا أصح من حديث وهيب وهو الذي أجمع عليه أهل العلم واختاروه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في إقامة الصلب إذا رفع رأسه من الركوع والسجود* 

* [ 279 ] حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن موسى المروزي أخبرنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا شعبة عن الحكم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن البراء بن عازب قال كانت صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا ركع وإذا رفع رأسه من الركوع وإذا سجد وإذا رفع رأسه من السجود قريبا من السواء قال وفي الباب عن أنس* 

* [ 280 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن الحكم نحوه قال أبو عيسى حديث البراء حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية أن يبادر الإمام بالركوع والسجود* 

* [ 281 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا سفيان عن أبي إسحاق عن عبيد الله بن يزيد حدثنا البراء وهو غير كذوب قال كنا إذا صلينا خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرفع رأسه من الركوع لم يحن رجل منا ظهره حتى يسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنسجد قال وفي الباب عن أنس ومعاوية وابن مسعدة صاحب الجيوش وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث البراء حديث حسن صحيح وبه يقول أهل العلم أن من خلف الإمام إنما يتبعون الإمام فيما يصنع لا يركعون إلا بعد ركوعه ولا يرفعون إلا بعد رفعه لا نعلم بينهم في ذلك اختلافا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما يقول بين السجدتين* 

* [ 284 ] حدثنا سلمة بن شبيب حدثنا زيد بن حباب عن كامل أبي العلاء عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول بين السجدتين اللهم اغفر لي وارحمني واجبرني واهدني وارزقني* 

* [ 285 ] حدثنا الحسن بن علي الخلال الحلواني حدثنا يزيد بن هارون عن زيد بن حباب عن كامل أبي العلاء نحوه قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب وهكذا روى عن علي وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق يرون هذا جائزا في المكتوبة والتطوع وروى بعضهم هذا الحديث عن كامل أبي العلاء مرسلا* 

*باب ما جاء في الاعتماد في السجود* 

* [ 286 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن عجلان عن سمي عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال اشتكي بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مشقة السجود عليهم إذا تفرجوا فقال استعينوا بالركب قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه من حديث أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا من هذا الوجه من حديث الليث عن بن عجلان وقد روى هذا الحديث سفيان بن عيينة وغير واحد عن سمي عن النعمان بن أبي عياش عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا وكأن رواية هؤلاء أصح من رواية الليث*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أنه يخفي التشهد* 

* [ 291 ] حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج حدثنا يونس بن بكير عن محمد بن إسحاق عن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال من السنة أن يخفي التشهد قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مسعود حديث حسن غريب والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم* 

*باب ما جاء كيف الجلوس في التشهد* 

* [ 292 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا عبد الله بن إدريس حدثنا عاصم بن كليب الجرمي عن أبيه عن وائل بن حجر قال قدمت المدينة قلت لأنظرن إلى صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما جلس يعني للتشهد افترش رجله اليسرى ووضع يده اليسرى يعني على فخذه اليسرى ونصب رجله اليمنى قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة وابن المبارك* 

*باب منه أيضا* 

* [ 293 ] حدثنا بندار محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو عامر العقدي حدثنا فليح بن سليمان المدني حدثني عباس بن سهل الساعدي قال اجتمع أبو حميد وأبو أسيد وسهل بن سعد ومحمد بن مسلمة فذكروا صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أبو حميد أنا أعلمكم بصلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جلس يعني للتشهد فافترش رجله اليسرى وأقبل بصدر اليمنى على قبلته ووضع كفه اليمنى على ركبته اليمنى وكفه اليسرى على ركبته اليسرى وأشار بإصبعه يعني السبابة قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح وبه يقول بعض أهل العلم وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قالوا يقعد في التشهد الأخر على وركه واحتجوا بحديث أبي حميد وقالوا يقعد في التشهد الأول على رجله اليسرى وينصب اليمنى*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الإشارة في التشهد* 

* [ 294 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان ويحيى بن موسى وغير واحد قالوا حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا جلس في الصلاة وضع يده اليمنى على ركبته ورفع أصبعه التي تلي الإبهام اليمنى يدعو بها ويده اليسرى على ركبته باسطها عليه قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن الزبير ونمير الخزاعي وأبي هريرة وأبي حميد ووائل بن حجر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه من حديث عبيد الله بن عمر إلا من هذا الوجه والعمل عليه عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين يختارون الإشارة في التشهد وهو قول أصحابنا* 

*باب ما جاء في التسليم في الصلاة* 

* [ 295 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا سفيان عن أبي إسحاق عن أبي الأحوص عن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يسلم عن يمينه وعن يساره السلام عليكم ورحمة الله السلام عليكم ورحمة الله قال وفي الباب عن سعد بن أبي وقاص وابن عمر وجابر بن سمرة والبراء وأبي سعيد وعمار ووائل بن حجر وعدي بن عميرة وجابر بن عبد الله قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مسعود حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم وهو قول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب منه أيضا* 

* [ 296 ] حدثنا محمد بن يحيى النيسابوري حدثنا عمرو بن أبي سلمة أبو حفص التنيسي عن زهير بن محمد عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسلم في الصلاة تسليمة واحدة تلقاء وجهه يميل إلى الشق الأيمن شيئا قال وفي الباب عن سهل بن سعد قال أبو عيسى وحديث عائشة لا نعرفه مرفوعا إلا من هذا الوجه قال محمد بن إسماعيل زهير بن محمد أهل الشام يروون عنه منا كير ورواية أهل العراق عنه أشبه وأصح قال محمد وقال أحمد بن حنبل كأن زهير بن محمد الذي كان وقع عندهم ليس هو هذا الذي يروى عنه بالعراق كأنه رجل آخر قلبوا اسمه قال أبو عيسى وقد قال به بعض أهل العلم في التسليم في الصلاة وأصح الروايات عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليمتين وعليه أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم ورأى قوم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم تسليمة واحدة في المكتوبة قال الشافعي إن شاء سلم تسليمة واحدة وإن شاء سلم تسليمتين*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن حذف السلام سنة* 

* [ 297 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا عبد الله بن المبارك وهقل بن زياد عن الأوزاعي عن قرة بن عبد الرحمن عن الزهري عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال حذف السلام سنة قال علي بن حجر قال عبد الله بن المبارك يعني أن لا يمده مدا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي يستحبه أهل العلم وروى عن إبراهيم النخعي أنه قال التكبير جزم والسلام جزم وهقل يقال كان كاتب الأوزاعي* 

*باب ما يقول إذا سلم من الصلاة* 

* [ 298 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا أبو معاوية عن عاصم الأحول عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن عائشة قالت كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا سلم لا يقعد إلا مقدار ما يقول اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ذا الجلال والإكرام* 

* [ 299 ] حدثنا هناد بن السري حدثنا مروان بن معاوية الفزاري وأبو معاوية عن عاصم الأحول بهذا الإسناد نحوه وقال تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام قال وفي الباب عن ثوبان وابن عمر وابن عباس وأبي سعيد وأبي هريرة والمغيرة بن شعبة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى خالد الحذاء هذا الحديث من حديث عائشة عن عبد الله بن الحارث حديث عاصم وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول بعد التسليم لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحيى ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ولا معطي لما منعت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد وروي عنه أنه كان يقول سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين* 

* [ 300 ] حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن موسى حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا الأوزاعي حدثني شداد أبو عمار حدثني أبو أسماء الرحبي قال حدثني ثوبان مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن ينصرف من صلاته استغفر الله ثلاث مرات ثم قال اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وأبو عمار اسمه شداد بن عبد الله*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الانصراف عن يمينه وعن شماله* 

* [ 301 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن سماك بن حرب عن قبيصة بن هلب عن أبيه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤمنا فينصرف على جانبيه جميعا على يمينه وعلى شماله وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود وأنس وعبد الله بن عمرو وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث هلب حديث حسن وعليه العمل عند أهل العلم أنه ينصرف على أي جانبيه شاء إن شاء عن يمينه وإن شاء عن يساره وقد صح الأمران عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويروى عن علي بن أبي طالب أنه قال إن كانت حاجته عن يمينه أخذ عن يمينه وإن كانت حاجته عن يساره أخذ عن يساره* 

*باب ما جاء في وصف الصلاة* 

* [ 302 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر عن يحيى بن علي بن يحيى بن خلاد بن رافع الزرقي عن أبيه عن جده عن رفاعة بن رافع أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بينما هو جالس في المسجد يوما قال رفاعة ونحن معه إذا جاءه رجل كالبدوي فصلى فأخف صلاته ثم انصرف فسلم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليك فارجع فصل فإنك لم تصل فرجع فصلى ثم جاء فسلم عليه فقال وعليك فارجع فصل فإنك لم تصل ففعل ذلك مرتين أو ثلاثا كل ذلك يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيسلم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليك فارجع فصل فإنك لم تصل فخاف الناس وكبر عليهم أن يكون من أخف صلاته لم يصل فقال الرجل في آخر ذلك فأرني وعلمني فإنما أنا بشر أصيب وأخطي فقال أجل إذا قمت إلى الصلاة فتوضأ كما أمرك الله ثم تشهد وأقم فإن كان معك قرآن فاقرأ وإلا فاحمد الله وكبره وهلله ثم اركع فاطمئن راكعا ثم اعتدل قائما ثم اسجد فاعتدل ساجدا ثم اجلس فاطمئن جالسا ثم قم فإذا فعلت ذلك فقد تمت صلاتك وإن انتقصت منه شيئا انتقصت من صلاتك قال وكان هذا أهون عليهم من الأول أنه من انتقص من ذلك شيئا انتقص من صلاته ولم تذهب كلها قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وعمار بن ياسر قال أبو عيسى حديث رفاعة بن رافع حديث حسن وقد روي عن رفاعة هذا الحديث من غير وجه* 

* [ 303 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمر أخبرني سعيد بن أبي سعيد عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل المسجد فدخل رجل فصلى ثم جاء فسلم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرد عليه السلام فقال ارجع فصل فإنك لم تصل فرجع الرجل فصلى كما كان صلى ثم جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسلم عليه فرد عليه السلام فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ارجع فصل فإنك لم تصل حتى فعل ذلك ثلاث مرار فقال له الرجل والذي بعثك بالحق ما أحسن غير هذا فعلمني فقال إذا قمت إلى الصلاة فكبر ثم اقرأ بما تيسر معك من القرآن ثم اركع حتى تطمئن راكعا ثم ارفع حتى تعتدل قائما ثم اسجد حتى تطمئن ساجدا ثم ارفع حتى تطمئن جالسا وافعل ذلك في صلاتك كلها قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال وقد روى بن نمير هذا الحديث عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة ولم يذكر فيه عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة ورواية يحيى بن سعيد عن عبيد الله بن عمر أصح وسعيد المقبري قد سمع من أبي هريرة وروى عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة وأبو سعيد المقبري اسمه كيسان وسعيد المقبري يكنى أبا سعد وكيسان عبد كان مكاتبا لبعضهم* 

*باب منه* 

* [ 304 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار ومحمد بن المثنى قالا حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد القطان حدثنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر حدثنا محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء عن أبي حميد الساعدي قال سمعته وهو في عشرة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدهم أبو قتادة بن ربعي يقول أنا أعلمكم بصلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا ما كنت أقدمنا له صحبة ولا أكثرنا له إتيانا قال بلى قالوا فأعرض فقال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا قام إلى الصلاة اعتدل قائما ورفع يديه حتى يحاذي بهما منكبيه فإذا أراد أن يركع رفع يديه حتى يحاذي بهما منكبيه ثم قال الله أكبر وركع ثم اعتدل فلم يصوب رأسه ولم يقنع ووضع يديه على ركبتيه ثم قال سمع الله لمن حمده ورفع يديه واعتدل حتى يرجع كل عظم في موضعه معتدلا ثم أهوى إلى الأرض ساجدا ثم قال الله أكبر ثم جافى عضديه عن أبطيه وفتح أصابع رجليه ثم ثنى رجله اليسرى وقعد عليها ثم اعتدل حتى يرجع كل عظم في موضعه معتدلا ثم أهوى ساجدا ثم قال الله أكبر ثم ثنى رجله وقعد واعتدل حتى يرجع كل عظم في موضعه ثم نهض ثم صنع في الركعة الثانية مثل ذلك حتى إذا قام من السجدتين كبر ورفع يديه حتى يحاذي بهما منكبيه كما صنع حين افتتح الصلاة ثم صنع كذلك حتى كانت الركعة التي تنقضي فيها صلاته أخر رجله اليسرى وقعد على شقه متوركا ثم سلم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال ومعنى قوله ورفع يديه إذا قام من السجدتين يعني قام من الركعتين* 

* [ 305 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار والحسن بن علي الخلال الحلواني وسلمة بن شبيب وغير واحد قالوا حدثنا أبو عاصم النبيل حدثنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر حدثنا محمد بن عمرو بن عطاء قال سمعت أبا حميد الساعدي في عشرة من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو قتادة بن ربعي فذكر نحو حديث يحيى بن سعيد بمعناه وزاد فيه أبو عاصم عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر هذا الحرف قالوا صدقت هكذا صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى زاد أبو عاصم الضحاك بن مخلد في هذا الحديث عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر هذا الحرف قالوا صدقت هكذا صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في القراءة في صلاة الصبح* 

* [ 306 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن مسعر وسفيان عن زياد بن علاقة عن عمه قطبة بن مالك قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في الفجر { والنخل باسقات } في الركعة الأولى قال وفي الباب عن عمر بن حريث وجابر بن سمرة وعبد الله بن السائب وأبي برزة وأم سلمة قال أبو عيسى حديث قطبة بن مالك حديث حسن صحيح وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قرأ في الصبح بالواقعة وروى عنه أنه كان يقرأ في الفجر من ستين آية إلى مائة وروي عنه أنه قرأ { إذا الشمس كورت } وروي عن عمر أنه كتب إلى أبي موسى أن اقرأ في الصبح بطوال المفصل قال أبو عيسى وعلى هذا العمل عند أهل العلم وبه قال سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي* 

*باب ما جاء في القراءة في الظهر والعصر* 

* [ 307 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا يزيد بن هارون أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة عن سماك بن حرب عن جابر بن سمرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقرأ في الظهر والعصر بالسماء ذات البروج والسماء والطارق وشبههما قال وفي الباب عن خباب وأبي سعيد وأبي قتادة وزيد بن ثابت والبراء بن عازب قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر بن سمرة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قرأ في الظهر قدر تنزيل السجدة وروي عنه أنه كان يقرأ في الركعة الأولى من الظهر قدر ثلاثين آية وفي الركعة الثانية خمس عشرة آية وروي عن عمر أنه كتب إلى أبي موسى أن اقرأ في الظهر بأوساط المفصل ورأى بعض أهل العلم أن القراءة في صلاة العصر كنحو القراءة في صلاة المغرب يقرأ بقصار المفصل وروي عن إبراهيم النخعي أنه قال تعدل صلاة العصر بصلاة المغرب في القراءة وقال إبراهيم تضاعف صلاة الظهر على صلاة العصر في القراءة أربع مرار*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في القراءة في المغرب* 

* [ 308 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان عن محمد بن إسحاق عن الزهري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة عن بن عباس عن أمه أم الفضل قالت خرج إلينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو عاصب رأسه في مرضه فصلى المغرب فقرأ بالمرسلات قالت فما صلاها بعد حتى لقي الله قال وفي الباب عن جبير بن مطعم وابن عمر وأبي أيوب وزيد بن ثابت قال أبو عيسى حديث أم الفضل حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قرأ في المغرب بالأعراف في الركعتين كلتيهما وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قرأ في المغرب بالطور وروي عن عمر أنه كتب إلى بن موسى أن اقرأ في المغرب بقصار المفصل وروي عن أبي بكر الصديق أنه قرأ في المغرب بقصار المفصل قال وعلى هذا العمل عند أهل العلم وبه يقول بن المبارك وأحمد وإسحاق وقال الشافعي وذكر عن مالك أنه كره أن يقرأ في صلاة المغرب بالسور الطوال نحو الطور والمرسلات قال الشافعي لا أكره ذلك بل استحب أن يقرأ بهذه السور في صلاة المغرب* 

*باب ما جاء في القراءة في صلاة العشاء* 

* [ 309 ] حدثنا عبدة بن عبد الله الخزاعي البصري حدثنا زيد بن الحباب حدثنا حسين بن واقد عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في العشاء الآخرة بالشمس وضحاها ونحوها من السور قال وفي الباب عن البراء بن عازب وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث بريدة حديث حسن وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قرأ في العشاء الآخرة بالتين والزيتون وروي عن عثمان بن عفان أنه كان يقرأ في العشاء بسور من أوساط المفصل نحو سورة المنافقين وأشباهها وروي عن أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين أنهم قرؤوا بأكثر من هذا وأقل فكان الأمر عندهم واسع في هذا وأحسن شيء في ذلك ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قرأ بالشمس وضحاها والتين والزيتون* 

* [ 310 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري عن عدي بن ثابت عن البراء بن عازب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ في العشاء الآخرة بالتين والزيتون قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في القراءة خلف الإمام* 

* [ 311 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان عن محمد بن إسحاق عن مكحول عن محمود بن الربيع عن عبادة بن الصامت قال صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصبح فثقلت عليه القراءة فلما انصرف قال إني أراكم تقرؤن وراء امامكم قال قلنا يا رسول الله أي والله قال فلا تفعلوا إلا بأم القرآن فإنه لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بها قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وعائشة وأنس وأبي قتادة وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى حديث عبادة حديث حسن وروى هذا الحديث الزهري عن محمود بن الربيع عن عبادة بن الصامت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب قال وهذا أصح والعمل على هذا الحديث في القراءة خلف الإمام عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين وهو قول مالك بن أنس وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق يرون القراءة خلف الإمام*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في ترك القراءة خلف الإمام إذا جهر الإمام بالقراءة* 

* [ 312 ] حدثنا الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن بن شهاب عن بن أكيمة الليثي عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انصرف من صلاة جهر فيها بالقراءة فقال هل قرأ معي أحد منكم أنفا فقال رجل نعم يا رسول الله قال أني أقول مالي أنازع القرآن قال فانتهى الناس عن القراءة مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جهر فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصلوات بالقراءة حين سمعوا ذلك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال وفي الباب عن بن مسعود وعمران بن حصين وجابر بن عبد الله قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وابن أكيمة الليثي اسمه عمارة ويقال عمرو بن أكيمة وروى بعض أصحاب الزهري هذا الحديث وذكروا هذا الحرف قال قال الزهري فانتهى الناس عن القراءة حين سمعوا ذلك من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس في هذا الحديث ما يدخل على من رأى القراءة خلف الإمام لأن أبا هريرة هو الذي روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث وروى أبو هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال من صلى صلاة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فهي خداج فهي خداج غير تمام فقال له حامل الحديث إني أكون أحيانا وراء الإمام قال اقرأ بها في نفسك وروى أبو عثمان النهدي عن أبي هريرة قال أمرني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أنادي أن لا صلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب واختار أكثر أصحاب الحديث أن لا يقرأ الرجل إذا جهر الإمام بالقراءة وقالوا يتتبع سكتات الإمام وقد اختلف أهل العلم في القراءة خلف الإمام فرأى أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين ومن بعدهم القراءة خلف الإمام وبه يقول مالك بن أنس وعبد الله بن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وروي عن عبد الله بن المبارك أنه قال أنا اقرأ خلف الإمام والناس يقرؤون إلا قوما من الكوفيين وأرى أن من لم يقرأ صلاته جائزة وشدد قوم من أهل العلم في ترك قراءة فاتحة الكتاب وإن كان خلف الإمام فقالوا لا تجزئ صلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب وحده كان أو خلف الإمام وذهبوا إلى ما روى عبادة بن الصامت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقرأ عبادة بن الصامت بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خلف الإمام وتأول قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا صلاة إلا بقراءة فاتحة الكتاب وبه يقول الشافعي وإسحاق وغيرهما واما أحمد بن حنبل فقال معنى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب إذا كان وحده واحتج بحديث جابر بن عبد الله قال من صلى ركعة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فلم يصل إلا أن يكون وراء الإمام قال أحمد بن حنبل فهذا رجل من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تأول قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بفاتحة الكتاب أن هذا إذا كان وحده واختار أحمد مع هذا القراءة خلف الإمام وإن لا يترك الرجل فاتحة الكتاب وإن كان خلف الإمام* 

* [ 313 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن أبي نعيم وهب بن كيسان أنه سمع جابر بن عبد الله يقول من صلى ركعة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فلم يصل إلا أن يكون وراء الإمام قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء ما يقول عند دخول المسجد* 

* [ 314 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن ليث عن عبد الله بن الحسن عن أمه فاطمة بنت الحسين عن جدتها فاطمة الكبرى قالت كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا دخل المسجد صلى على محمد وسلم وقال رب اغفر لي ذنوبي وافتح لي أبواب رحمتك وإذا خرج صلى على محمد وسلم وقال رب اغفر لي ذنوبي وافتح لي أبواب فضلك* 

* [ 315 ] وقال علي بن حجر قال إسماعيل بن إبراهيم فلقيت عبد الله بن الحسن بمكة فسألته عن هذا الحديث فحدثني به قال كان إذا دخل قال رب افتح لي باب رحمتك وإذا خرج قال رب افتح لي باب فضلك قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أبي حميد وأبي أسيد وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث فاطمة حديث حسن وليس إسناده بمتصل وفاطمة بنت الحسن لم تدرك فاطمة الكبرى إنما عاشت فاطمة بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اشهرا* 

*باب ما جاء إذا دخل أحدكم المسجد فليركع ركعتين* 

* [ 316 ] حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير عن عمرو بن سليم الزرقي عن أبي قتادة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جاء أحدكم المسجد فليركع ركعتين قبل أن يجلس قال وفي الباب عن جابر وأبي أمامة وأبي هريرة وأبي ذر وكعب بن مالك قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي قتادة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى هذا الحديث محمد بن عجلان وغير واحد عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير نحو رواية مالك بن أنس وروى سهيل بن أبي صالح هذا الحديث عن عامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير عن عمرو بن سليم الزرقي عن جابر بن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا حديث غير محفوظ والصحيح حديث أبي قتادة والعمل على هذا الحديث عند أصحابنا استحبوا إذا دخل الرجل المسجد أن لا يجلس حتى يصلي ركعتين إلا أن يكون له عذر قال علي بن المديني وحديث سهيل بن أبي صالح خطأ أخبرني بذلك إسحاق بن إبراهيم عن علي بن المديني*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن الأرض كلها مسجد إلا المقبرة والحمام* 

* [ 317 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر وأبو عمار الحسين بن حريث المروزي قالا حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأرض كلها مسجد إلا المقبرة والحمام قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن علي وعبد الله بن عمرو وأبي هريرة وجابر وابن عباس وحذيفة وأنس وأبي أمامة وأبي ذر قالوا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال جعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي سعيد قد روي عن عبد العزيز بن محمد روايتين منهم من ذكره عن أبي سعيد ومنهم من لم يذكره وهذا حديث فيه اضطراب روى سفيان الثوري عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسل ورواه حماد بن سلمة عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ورواه محمد بن إسحاق عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه قال وكان عامة روايته عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يذكر فيه عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكأن رواية الثوري عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أثبت وأصح مرسلا* 

*باب ما جاء في فضل بنيان المسجد* 

* [ 318 ] حدثنا بندار حدثنا أبو بكر الحنفي حدثنا عبد الحميد بن جعفر عن أبيه عن محمود بن لبيد عن عثمان بن عفان قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول من بنى لله مسجدا بنى الله له مثله في الجنة قال وفي الباب عن أبي بكر وعمر وعلي وعبد الله بن عمرو وأنس وابن عباس وعائشة وأم حبيبة وأبي ذر وعمرو بن عبسة وواثلة بن الأسقع وأبي هريرة وجابر بن عبد الله قال أبو عيسى حديث عثمان حديث حسن صحيح ومحمود بن لبيد قد أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومحمود بن الربيع قد رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهما غلامان صغيران مدنيان* 

* [ 319 ] وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال من بنى لله مسجدا صغيرا كان أو كبيرا بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة حدثنا بذلك قتيبة حدثنا نوح بن قيس عن عبد الرحمن مولى قيس عن زياد النميري عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى* 

* [ 323 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل عن أنيس بن أبي يحيى عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال امترى رجل من بني خدرة ورجل من بني عمرو بن عوف في المسجد الذي اسس على التقوى فقال الخدري هو مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال الآخر هو مسجد قباء فأتيا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك فقال هو هذا يعني مسجده وفي ذلك خير كثير قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال حدثنا أبو بكر عن علي بن عبد الله قال سألت يحيى بن سعيد عن محمد بن أبي يحيى الأسلمي فقال لم يكن به بأس وأخوه أنيس بن أبي يحيى اثبت منه* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة في مسجد قباء* 

* [ 324 ] حدثنا محمد بن العلاء أبو كريب وسفيان بن وكيع قالا حدثنا أبو أسامة عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر قال حدثنا أبو الأبرد مولى بني خطمة أنه سمع أسيد بن ظهير الأنصاري وكان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحدث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الصلاة في مسجد قباء كعمرة قال وفي الباب عن سهل بن حنيف قال أبو عيسى حديث أسيد حديث حسن غريب ولا نعرف لأسيد بن ظهير شيئا يصح غير هذا الحديث ولا نعرفه إلا من حديث أبي أسامة عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر وأبو الأبرد اسمه زياد مديني*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في أي المساجد أفضل* 

* [ 325 ] حدثنا الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك ح وحدثنا قتيبة عن مالك عن زيد بن رباح وعبيد الله بن أبي عبد الله الأغر عن أبي عبد الله الأغر عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال صلاة في مسجدي هذا خير من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام قال أبو عيسى ولم يذكر قتيبة في حديثه عن عبيد الله إنما ذكر عن زيد بن رباح عن أبي عبد الله الأغر عن أبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وأبو عبد الله الأغر اسمه سلمان وقد روي عن أبي هريرة من غير وجه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال وفي الباب عن علي وميمونة وأبي سعيد وجبير بن مطعم وابن عمر وعبد الله بن الزبير وأبي ذر* 

* [ 326 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عبد الملك بن عمير عن قزعة عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تشد الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد مسجد الحرام ومسجدي هذا ومسجد الأقصى قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في المشي إلى المسجد* 

* [ 327 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا معمر عن الزهري عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا تأتوها وأنتم تسعون ولكن ائتوها وأنتم تمشون وعليكم السكينة فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا وفي الباب عن أبي قتادة وأبي بن كعب وأبي سعيد وزيد بن ثابت وجابر وأنس قال أبو عيسى اختلف أهل العلم في المشي إلى المسجد فمنهم من رأى الإسراع إذا خاف فوت التكبيرة الأولى حتى ذكر عن بعضهم أنه كان يهرول إلى الصلاة ومنهم من كره الإسراع واختار أن يمشي على تؤدة ووقار وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقالا العمل على حديث أبي هريرة وقال إسحاق إن خاف فوت التكبيرة الأولى فلا بأس أن يسرع في المشي* 

* [ 328 ] حدثنا الحسن بن علي الخلال حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو حديث أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة بمعناه هكذا قال عبد الرزاق عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهذا أصح من حديث يزيد بن زريع* 

* [ 329 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في القعود في المسجد وانتظار الصلاة من الفضل* 

* [ 330 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن همام بن منبه عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يزال أحدكم في صلاة ما دام ينتظرها ولا تزال الملائكة تصلي على أحدكم ما دام في المسجد اللهم اغفر له اللهم ارحمه ما لم يحدث فقال رجل من حضرموت وما الحدث يأبا هريرة قال فساء أو ضراط قال وفي الباب عن علي وأبي سعيد وأنس وعبد الله بن مسعود وسهل بن سعد قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة على الخمرة* 

* [ 331 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن سماك بن حرب عن عكرمة عن بن عباس قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي على الخمرة قال وفي الباب عن أم حبيبة وابن عمر وأم سليم وعائشة وميمونة وأم كلثوم بنت أبي سلمة بن عبد الأسد ولم تسمع من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأم سلمة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وبه يقول بعض أهل العلم وقال أحمد وإسحاق قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاة على الخمرة قال أبو عيسى والخمرة هو حصير قصير*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة على الحصير* 

* [ 332 ] حدثنا نصر بن علي حدثنا عيسى بن يونس عن الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن جابر عن أبي سعيد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى على حصير قال وفي الباب عن أنس والمغيرة بن شعبة قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي سعيد حديث حسن والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم إلا أن قوما من أهل العلم اختاروا الصلاة على الأرض استحبابا وأبو سفيان اسمه طلحة بن نافع* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة على البسط* 

* [ 333 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن شعبة عن أبي التياح الضبعي قال سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخالطنا حتى إن كان يقول لأخ لي صغير يا أبا عمير ما فعل النغير قال ونضح بساط لنا فصلى عليه قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم لم يروا بالصلاة على البساط والطنفسة بأسا وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق واسم أبي التياح يزيد بن حميد* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة في الحيطان* 

* [ 334 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود حدثنا الحسن بن أبي جعفر عن أبي الزبير عن أبي الطفيل عن معاذ بن جبل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يستحب الصلاة في الحيطان قال أبو داود يعني البساتين قال أبو عيسى حديث معاذ حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث الحسن بن أبي جعفر والحسن بن أبي جعفر قد ضعفه يحيى بن سعيد وغيره وأبو الزبير اسمه محمد بن مسلم بن تدرس وأبو الطفيل اسمه عامر بن واثلة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في سترة المصلي* 

* [ 335 ] حدثنا قتيبة وهناد قالا حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن سماك بن حرب عن موسى بن طلحة عن أبيه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا وضع أحدكم بين يديه مثل مؤخرة الرحل فليصل ولا يبالي من مر وراء ذلك قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وسهل بن أبي حثمة وابن عمر وسبرة بن معبد الجهني وأبي جحيفة وعائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث طلحة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم وقالوا سترة الإمام سترة لمن خلفه* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية المرور بين يدي المصلي* 

* [ 336 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن أبي النضر عن بسر بن سعيد أن زيد بن خالد الجهني أرسله إلى أبي جهيم يسأله ماذا سمع من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في المار بين يدي المصلي فقال أبو جهيم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو يعلم المار بين يدي المصلي ماذا عليه لكان أن يقف أربعين خير له من أن يمر بين يديه قال أبو النضير لا أدري قال أربعين يوما أو شهرا أو سنة قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد الخدري وأبي هريرة وابن عمر وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي جهيم حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لأن يقف أحدكم مائة عام خير له من أن يمر بين يدي أخيه وهو يصلي والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم كرهوا المرور بين يدي المصلي ولم يروا أن ذلك يقطع صلاة الرجل واسم أبي النضر سالم مولى عمر بن عبيد الله المديني* 

*باب ما جاء لا يقطع الصلاة شيء* 

* [ 337 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب حدثنا يزيد بن زريع حدثنا معمر عن الزهري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة عن بن عباس قال كنت رديف الفضل على أتان فجئنا والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي بأصحابه بمنى قال فنزلنا عنها فوصلنا الصف فمرت بين أيديهم فلم تقطع صلاتهم قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عائشة والفضل بن عباس وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى وحديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم من التابعين قالوا لا يقطع الصلاة شيء وبه يقول سفيان الثوري والشافعي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أنه لا يقطع الصلاة إلا الكلب والحمار والمرأة* 

* [ 338 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا يونس بن عبيد ومنصور بن زذان عن حميد بن هلال عن عبد الله بن الصامت قال سمعت أبا ذر يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى الرجل وليس بين يديه كآخرة الرحل أو كواسطة الرحل قطع صلاته الكلب الأسود والمرأة والحمار فقلت لأبي ذر ما بال الأسود من الأحمر من الأبيض فقال يا بن أخي سألتني كما سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال الكلب الأسود شيطان قال وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد والحكم بن عمرو الغفاري وأبي هريرة وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي ذر حديث حسن صحيح وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إليه قالوا يقطع الصلاة الحمار والمرأة والكلب الأسود قال أحمد الذي لا أشك فيه أن الكلب الأسود يقطع الصلاة وفي نفسي من الحمار والمرأة شيء قال إسحاق لا يقطعها شيء إلا الكلب الأسود* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة في الثوب الواحد* 

* [ 339 ] حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا الليث عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عمر بن أبي سلمة أنه رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي في بيت أم سلمة مشتملا في ثوب واحد قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وجابر وسلمة بن الأكوع وأنس وعمرو بن أبي أسيد وعبادة بن الصامت وأبي سعيد وكيسان وابن عباس وعائشة وأم هانئ وعمار بن ياسر وطلق بن علي وصامت الأنصاري قال أبو عيسى حديث عمر بن أبي سلمة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم من التابعين وغيرهم قالوا لا بأس بالصلاة في الثوب الواحد وقد قال بعض أهل العلم يصلي الرجل في ثوبين* 

*باب ما جاء في ابتداء القبلة* 

* [ 340 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق عن البراء بن عازب قال لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة صلى نحو بيت المقدس ستة أو سبعة عشر شهرا وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب أن يوجه إلى الكعبة فأنزل الله تعالى { قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام }  فوجه نحو الكعبة وكان يحب ذلك فصلى رجل معه العصر ثم مر على قوم من الأنصار وهم ركوع في صلاة العصر نحو بيت المقدس فقال هو يشهد أنه صلى مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه قد وجه إلى الكعبة قال فانحرفوا وهم ركوع قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وابن عباس وعمارة بن أوس وعمرو بن عوف المزني وأنس قال أبو عيسى وحديث البراء حديث حسن صحيح وقد رواه سفيان الثوري عن أبي إسحاق* 

* [ 341 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان عن عبد الله بن دينار عن بن عمر قال كانوا ركوعا في صلاة الصبح قال أبو عيسى وحديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة* 

* [ 342 ] حدثنا محمد بن أبي معشر حدثنا أبي عن محمد بن عمرو عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة* 

* [ 343 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا محمد بن أبي معشر مثله قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة قد روي عنه من غير هذا الوجه وقد تكلم بعض أهل العلم في أبي معشر من قبل حفظه واسمه نجيح مولى بني هاشم قال محمد لا أروي عنه شيئا وقد روى عنه الناس قال محمد وحديث عبد الله بن جعفر المخرمي عن عثمان بن محمد الأخنسي عن سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة أقوى من حديث أبي معشر وأصح* 

* [ 344 ] حدثنا الحسن بن أبي بكر المروزي حدثنا المعلى بن منصور حدثنا عبد الله بن جعفر المخرمي عن عثمان بن محمد الأخنسي عن سعيد المقبري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وإنما قيل عبد الله بن جعفر المخرمي لأنه من ولد المسور بن مخرمة وقد روي عن غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة منهم عمر بن الخطاب وعلي بن أبي طالب وابن عباس وقال بن عمر إذا جعلت المغرب عن يمينك والمشرق عن يسارك فما بينهما قبلة إذا استقبلت القبلة وقال بن المبارك ما بين المشرق والمغرب قبلة هذا لأهل المشرق واختار عبد الله بن المبارك التياسر لأهل مرو*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل يصلي لغير القبلة في الغيم* 

* [ 345 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا وكيع حدثنا أشعت بن سعيد السمان عن عاصم بن عبيد الله عن عبد  الله بن عامر بن ربيعة عن أبيه قال كنا  مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر في ليلة مظلمة فلم ندر أين القبلة فصلى كل رجل منا على حياله فلما أصبحنا ذكرنا ذلك  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فنزل { فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله }  قال  أبو عيسى هذا حديث ليس إسناده بذاك لا نعرفه إلا من حديث أشعت السمان وأشعث بن سعيد أبو الربيع السمان يضعف في  الحديث وقد ذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى هذا قالوا إذا صلى في الغيم لغير القبلة ثم  استبان له بعد ما صلى أنه صلى لغير القبلة فإن صلاته جائزة وبه يقول سفيان الثوري  وابن المبارك وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية ما يصلي إليه وفيه* 

* [ 346 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا المقرئ حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب عن زيد بن جبيرة عن داود بن الحصين  عن نافع عن بن عمر أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يصلي في سبعة مواطن في المزبلة والمجزرة والمقبرة وقارعة الطريق وفي الحمام وفي معاطن  الإبل وفوق ظهر بيت الله* 

* [ 347 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا سويد بن عبد العزيز عن زيد بن جبيرة عن داود بن حصين عن نافع عن بن  عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه  بمعناه قال وفي الباب عن أبي مرثد وجابر وأنس أبو مرثد اسمه كناز بن حصين قال أبو عيسى وحديث بن عمر إسناده ليس بذاك  القوى وقد تكلم في زيد بن جبيرة من قبل حفظه قال أبو عيسى وزيد بن جبير الكوفي أثبت  من هذا وأقدم وقد سمع من بن عمر وقد روى الليث بن سعد هذا الحديث عن عبد الله بن  عمر العمري عن نافع عن بن عمر عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله وحديث  داود عن نافع عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اشبه وأصح من حديث الليث بن  سعد وعبد الله بن عمر العمري ضعفه بعض أهل الحديث من قبل حفظه منهم يحيى بن سعيد  القطان*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة في مرابض الغنم وأعطان الإبل* 

* [ 348 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا يحيى بن آدم عن أبي بكر بن عياش عن هشام عن بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلوا  في مرابض الغنم ولا تصلوا في أعطان الإبل* 

* [ 349 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا يحيى بن آدم عن أبي بكر بن عياش عن أبي حصين عن أبي صالح عن أبي  هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمثله  أو بنحوه قال وفي الباب عن جابر بن سمرة والبراء وسبرة بن معبد الجهني وعبد الله بن مغفل وابن عمر وأنس قال أبو  عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وعليه العمل عند أصحابنا وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق  وحديث أبي حصين عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديث غريب  ورواه إسرائيل عن أبي حصين عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة موقوفا ولم يرفعه واسم أبي  حصين عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي* 

* [ 350 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد عن شعبة عن أبي التياح الضبعي عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي في مرابض الغنم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وأبو  التياح الضبعي اسمه يزيد بن حميد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة على الدابة حيث ما توجهت به* 

* [ 351 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا وكيع ويحيى بن آدم قالا حدثنا سفيان عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال بعثني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حاجة فجئت وهو يصلي على راحلته نحو المشرق والسجود أخفض من الركوع قال وفي الباب عن أنس وابن عمر وأبي سعيد وعامر بن ربيعة قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن جابر والعمل على هذا عند عامة أهل العلم لا نعلم بينهم اختلافا لا يرون بأسا أن يصلي الرجل على راحلته تطوعا حيث ما كان وجهه إلى القبلة أو غيرها* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة إلى الراحلة* 

* [ 352 ] حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع حدثنا أبو خالد الأحمر عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى إلى بعيره أو راحلته وكان يصلي على راحلته حيث ما توجهت به قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وهو قول بعض أهل العلم لا يرون بالصلاة إلى البعير بأسا أن يستتر به*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء إذا حضر العشاء وأقيمت الصلاة فابدؤوا بالعشاء* 

* [ 353 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن أنس يبلغ به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال إذا حضر العشاء وأقيمت الصلاة فابدؤوا بالعشاء قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وابن عمر وسلمة بن  الأكوع وأم سلمة قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح وعليه العمل عند بعض أهل  العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم أبو بكر وعمر وابن عمر وبه يقول أحمد  وإسحاق يقولان يبدأ بالعشاء وإن فاتته الصلاة في الجماعة قال أبو عيسى سمعت  الجارود يقول سمعت وكيعا يقول في هذا الحديث يبدأ بالعشاء إذا كان طعاما يخاف فساده  والذي ذهب إليه بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم اشبه  بالاتباع وإنما أرادوا أن لا يقوم الرجل إلى الصلاة وقلبه مشغول بسبب شيء وقد روي عن بن  عباس أنه قال لا نقوم إلى الصلاة وفي أنفسنا شيء* 

* [ 354 ] وروي عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال إذا  وضع العشاء وأقيمت الصلاة فابدؤوا بالعشاء قال وتعشى بن عمر وهو يسمع قراءة الإمام قال حدثنا بذلك هناد حدثنا عبدة عن  عبيد الله عن نافع عن بن عمر*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة عند النعاس* 

* [ 355 ] حدثنا هارون بن إسحاق الهمداني حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان الكلابي عن هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن  عائشة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا نعس أحدكم وهو يصلي فليرقد حتى يذهب عنه النوم فان أحدكم إذا صلى وهو ينعس لعله يذهب يستغفر فيسب نفسه قال وفي الباب عن  أنس وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء فيمن زار قوما لا يصلي بهم* 

* [ 356 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان وهناد قالا حدثنا وكيع عن أبان بن يزيد العطار عن بديل بن ميسرة  العقيلي عن أبي عطية رجل منهم قال كان مالك بن  الحويرث يأتينا في مصلانا يتحدث فحضرت الصلاة يوما فقلنا له تقدم فقال ليتقدم بعضكم حتى أحدثكم لم لا أتقدم سمعت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول من زار قوما فلا يؤمهم وليؤمهم رجل منهم قال  أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم قالوا صاحب المنزل أحق بالإمامة من الزائر وقال بعض  أهل العلم إذا أذن له فلا بأس أن يصلي به وقال إسحاق بحديث مالك بن الحويرث  وشدد في أن لا يصلي أحد بصاحب المنزل وإن أذن له صاحب المنزل قال وكذلك في المسجد لا  يصلي بهم في المسجد إذا زارهم يقول ليصل بهم رجل منهم* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية أن يخص الإمام نفسه بالدعاء* 

* [ 357 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش حدثني حبيب بن صالح عن يزيد بن شريح عن أبي حي  المؤذن الحمصي عن ثوبان عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا يحل لإمرئ أن ينظر في جوف بيت امرئ حتى يستأذن فإن نظر فقد دخل ولا يؤم قوما فيخص نفسه  بدعوة دونهم فإن فعل فقد خانهم ولا يقوم إلى الصلاة وهو حقن قال وفي الباب عن أبي  هريرة وأبي أمامة قال أبو عيسى حديث ثوبان حديث حسن وقد روي هذا الحديث عن معاوية  بن صالح عن السفر بن نسير عن يزيد بن شريح عن أبي أمامة عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وروي هذا الحديث عن يزيد بن شريح عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وكأن حديث يزيد بن شريح عن أبي حي المؤذن عن ثوبان في هذا أجود إسنادا وأشهر*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء فيمن أم قوما وهم له كارهون* 

* [ 358 ] حدثنا عبد الأعلى بن واصل بن عبد الأعلى الكوفي حدثنا محمد بن القاسم الأسدي عن الفضل بن  دلهم عن الحسن قال سمعت أنس بن مالك يقول لعن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة رجل أم قوما وهم له كارهون وامرأة باتت وزوجها عليها ساخط ورجل سمع حي على الفلاح ثم لم  يجب قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وطلحة وعبد الله بن عمرو وأبي أمامة قال أبو عيسى  حديث أنس لا يصح لأنه قد روى هذا الحديث عن الحسن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  مرسل قال أبو عيسى ومحمد بن القاسم تكلم فيه أحمد بن حنبل وضعفه وليس بالحافظ وقد  كره قوم من أهل العلم أن يؤم الرجل قوما وهم له كارهون فإذا كان الإمام غير ظالم  فإنما الإثم على من كرهه وقال أحمد وإسحاق في هذا إذا كره واحد أو اثنان أو ثلاثة  فلا بأس أن يصلي بهم حتى يكرهه أكثر القوم* 

* [ 359 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا جرير عن منصور عن هلال بن يساف عن زياد بن أبي الجعد عن عمرو بن الحارث بن  المصطلق قال كان يقال أشد الناس عذابا يوم  القيامة اثنان امرأة عصت زوجها وإمام قوم وهم له كارهون قال هناد قال جرير قال منصور فسألنا عن أمر  الإمام فقيل لنا إنما عني بهذا أئمة ظلمة فأما من أقام السنة فإنما الإثم على من  كرهه* 

* [ 360 ] حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل حدثنا علي بن الحسن حدثنا الحسين بن واقد حدثنا أبو غالب قال سمعت  أبا أمامة يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة لا تجاوز صلاتهم آذانهم العبد الآبق حتى يرجع وامرأة باتت وزوجها عليها ساخط وإمام  قوم وهم له كارهون قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه وأبو غالب اسمه  حزور*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم:*


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء إذا صلى الإمام قاعدا فصلوا قعودا* 

* [ 361 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن أنس بن مالك أنه قال خر رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم عن فرس فجحش فصلى بنا قاعدا فصلينا معه قعودا ثم انصرف فقال إنما الإمام أو إنما جعل الإمام ليؤتم به فإذا كبر فكبروا وإذا ركع فاركعوا وإذا رفع  فارفعوا وإذا قال سمع الله لمن حمده فقولوا ربنا ولك الحمد وإذا سجد فاسجدوا وإذا صلى  قاعدا فصلوا قعودا أجمعون قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأبي هريرة وجابر وابن عمر  ومعاوية قال أبو عيسى وحديث أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خر عن فرس فجحش حديث  حسن صحيح وقد ذهب بعض أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى هذا الحديث منهم جابر  بن عبد الله وأسيد بن حضير وأبو هريرة وغيرهم وبهذا الحديث يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقال  بعض أهل العلم إذا صلى الإمام جالسا لم يصل من خلفه إلا قياما فإن صلوا قعودا لم  تجزهم وهو قول سفيان الثوري ومالك بن أنس وابن المبارك والشافعي* 

*باب منه* 

* [ 362 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا شبابة بن سوار عن شعبة عن نعيم بن أبي هند عن أبي وائل عن  مسروق عن عائشة قالت صلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم خلف أبي بكر في مرضه الذي مات فيه قاعدا قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح غريب وقد روي عن  عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال إذا صلى الإمام جالسا فصلوا جلوسا  وروي عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج في مرضه وأبو بكر يصلي بالناس فصلى إلى  جنب أبي بكر والناس يأتمون بأبي بكر وأبو بكر يأتم بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وروي  عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى صلى خلف أبي بكر قاعدا وروي عن أنس بن مالك  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى خلف أبي بكر وهو قاعد* 

* [ 363 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي زياد حدثنا شبابة بن سوار حدثنا محمد بن طلحة عن حميد عن ثابت عن  أنس قال صلى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه خلف أبي بكر قاعدا في ثوب متوشحا به قال أبو عيسى  هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال هكذا رواه يحيى بن أيوب عن حميد عن ثابت عن أنس وقد رواه غير  واحد عن حميد عن أنس ولم يذكروا فيه عن ثابت ومن ذكر فيه عن ثابت فهو أصح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الإمام ينهض في الركعتين ناسيا* 

* [ 364 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا بن أبي ليلى عن الشعبي قال صلى بنا المغيرة بن شعبة فنهض في الركعتين فسبح به القوم وسبح بهم فلما صلى بقية صلاته وسلم ثم  سجد سجدتي السهو وهو جالس ثم حدثهم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعل بهم  مثل الذي فعل قال وفي الباب عن عقبة بن عامر وسعد وعبد الله بن بحينة قال أبو عيسى  حديث المغيرة بن شعبة قد روي من غير وجه عن المغيرة بن شعبة قال أبو عيسى وقد  تكلم بعض أهل العلم في بن أبي ليلى من قبل حفظه قال أحمد لا يحتج بحديث بن أبي ليلى  وقال محمد بن إسماعيل بن أبي ليلى هو صدوق ولا أروي عنه لأنه لا يدري صحيح حديثه  من سقيمه وكل من كان مثل هذا فلا أروي عنه شيئا وقد روى هذا الحديث من غير وجه  عن المغيرة بن شعبة رواه سفيان عن جابر عن المغيرة بن شبيل عن قيس بن أبي حازم  عن المغيرة بن شعبة وجابر الجعفي قد ضعفه بعض أهل العلم تركه يحيى بن سعيد  وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي وغيرهما والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أن الرجل إذا قام في الركعتين مضى في صلاته وسجد سجدتين منهم من رأى قبل التسليم ومنهم من رأى  بعد التسليم ومن رأى قبل التسليم فحديثه أصح لما روى الزهري ويحيى بن سعيد  الأنصاري عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج عن عبد الله بن بحينة* 

* [ 365 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أخبرنا يزيد بن هارون عن المسعودي عن زياد بن علاقة قال صلى بنا المغيرة بن شعبة فلما صلى ركعتين قام ولم يجلس فسبح به من خلفه فأشار إليهم أن قوموا  فلما فرغ من صلاته سلم وسجد سجدتي السهو وسلم وقال هكذا صنع رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي هذا الحديث من غير وجه عن المغيرة  بن شعبة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في مقدار القعود في الركعتين الأوليين* 

* [ 366 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود هو الطيالسي حدثنا شعبة أخبرنا سعد بن إبراهيم قال  سمعت أبا عبيدة بن عبد الله بن مسعود يحدث عن أبيه قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جلس في الركعتين الأوليين كأنه على الرضف قال شعبة ثم  حرك سعد شفتيه بشيء فأقول حتى يقوم فيقول حتى يقوم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن إلا  أن أبا عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم يختارون أن لا يطيل  الرجل القعود في الركعتين الأوليين ولا يزيد على التشهد شيئا وقالوا أن زاد على  التشهد فعليه سجدتا السهو هكذا روي عن الشعبي وغيره* 

*باب ما جاء في الأشارة في الصلاة* 

* [ 367 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن بكير بن عبد الله بن الأشج عن نابل صاحب العباء عن  بن عمر عن صهيب قال مررت برسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي فسلمت عليه فرد إلي إشارة وقال لا أعلم إلا أنه قال إشارة بأصبعه قال وفي الباب عن  بلال وأبي هريرة وأنس وعائشة* 

* [ 368 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا وكيع حدثنا هشام بن سعد عن نافع عن بن عمر قال قلت لبلال كيف كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرد عليهم حين كانوا يسلمون عليه وهو في الصلاة قال كان  يشير بيده قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وحديث صهيب حسن لا نعرفه إلا من حديث الليث  عن بكير وقد روي عن زيد بن أسلم عن بن عمر قال قلت لبلال كيف كان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم يصنع حيث كانوا يسلمون عليه في المسجد بني عمرو بن عوف قال كان يرد  إشارة وكلا الحديثين عندي صحيح لأن قصة حديث صهيب غير قصة حديث بلال وان كان بن  عمر روى عنهما فاحتمل أن يكون سمع منهما جميعا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن التسبيح للرجال والتصفيق للنساء* 

* [ 369 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم التسبيح للرجال والتصفيق للنساء  قال وفي الباب عن علي وسهل بن سعد وجابر وأبي سعيد وابن عمر وقال علي كنت إذا استأذنت على النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهو يصلي سبح قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل  عليه عند أهل العلم وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية التثاؤب في الصلاة* 

* [ 370 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال التثاوب في  الصلاة من الشيطان فإذا تثاءب أحدكم فليكظم ما استطاع قال وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد الخدري وجد عدي بن ثابت قال  أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وقد كره قوم من أهل العلم التثاوب في الصلاة  قال إبراهيم أني لأرد التثاوب بالتنحنح* 

*باب ما جاء أن صلاة القاعد على النصف من صلاة القائم* 

* [ 371 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا عيسى بن يونس حدثنا حسين المعلم عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن عمران بن  حصين قال سألت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صلاة الرجل وهو قاعد فقال من صلى قائما فهو أفضل ومن صلى  قاعدا فله نصف أجر القائم ومن صلى نائما فله نصف أجر القاعد قال وفي الباب عن عبد  الله بن عمرو وأنس والسائب وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث عمران بن حصين حديث حسن  صحيح* 

* [ 372 ] وقد روي هذا الحديث عن إبراهيم بن طهمان بهذا الإسناد إلا أنه يقول عن عمران بن حصين  قال سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صلاة المريض فقال صل قائما فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا فإن لم  تستطع فعلى جنب حدثنا بذلك هناد حدثنا وكيع عن إبراهيم بن طهمان عن حسين المعلم  بهذا الحديث قال أبو عيسى ولا نعلم أحدا روى عن حسين المعلم نحو رواية إبراهيم  بن طهمان وقد روى أبو أسامة وغير واحد عن حسين المعلم نحو رواية عيسى بن يونس ومعنى  هذا الحديث عند بعض أهل العلم في صلاة التطوع حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا بن أبي  عدي عن أشعث بن عبد الملك عن الحسن قال إن شاء الرجل صلى صلاة التطوع قائما وجالسا ومضطجعا واختلف أهل العلم في صلاة المريض إذا لم يستطع أن يصلي جالسا فقال  بعض أهل العلم يصلي على جنبه الأيمن وقال بعضهم يصلي مستلقيا على قفاه ورجلاه إلى  القبلة وقال سفيان الثوري في هذا الحديث من صلى جالسا فله نصف أجر القائم قال هذا  للصحيح ولمن ليس له عذر يعني في النوافل فأما من كان له عذر من مرض أو غيره فصلى  جالسا فله مثل أجر القائم وقد روي في بعض هذا الحديث مثل قول سفيان الثوري*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب   ما جاء في الرجل يتطوع جالسا*

*[ 373 ] حدثنا  الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن بن شهاب عن  السائب بن يزيد عن المطلب بن أبي وداعة السهمي عن حفصة زوج النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنها قالت ما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى في سبحته  قاعدا حتى كان قبل وفاته بعام فإنه كان يصلي في سبحته قاعدا ويقرأ بالسورة  ويرتلها حتى تكون أطول من أطول منها وفي الباب عن أم سلمة وأنس بن مالك قال  أبو عيسى حديث حفصة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  أنه كان يصلي من الليل جالسا فإذا بقي من قراءته قدر ثلاثين أو أربعين آية  قام فقرأ ثم ركع ثم صنع في الركعة الثانية مثل ذلك وروي عنه أنه كان يصلي  قاعدا فإذا قرأ وهو قائم ركع وسجد وهو قائم وإذا قرأ وهو قاعد ركع وسجد وهو  قاعد قال أحمد وإسحاق والعمل على كلا الحديثين كأنهما رأيا كلا الحديثين  صحيحا معمولا بهما*

*[ 374 ] حدثنا  الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن أبي النضر عن أبي سلمة  عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي جالسا فيقرأ وهو جالس فإذا  بقى من قراءته قدر ما يكون ثلاثين أو أربعين آية قام فقرأ وهو قائم ثم ركع  وسجد ثم صنع في الركعة الثانية مثل ذلك قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

*[ 375 ] حدثنا أحمد  بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا خالد وهو الحذاء عن عبد  الله بن شقيق عن عائشة قال سألتها عن صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  تطوعه قالت كان يصلي ليلا طويلا قائما وليلا طويلا قاعدا فإذا قرأ وهو  قائم ركع وسجد وهو قائم وإذا قرأ وهو جالس ركع وسجد وهو جالس قال أبو عيسى  هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أني لأسمع بكاء الصبي في الصلاة فأخفف* 

* [ 376 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا مروان بن معاوية الفزاري عن حميد عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال والله إني  لأسمع بكاء الصبي وأنا في الصلاة فأخفف مخافة أن تفتتن أمه قال وفي الباب عن أبي قتادة وأبي سعيد وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى  حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء لا تقبل صلاة المرأة إلا بخمار* 

* [ 377 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا قبيصة عن حماد بن سلمة عن قتادة عن بن سيرين عن صفية ابنت الحارث عن عائشة  قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا  تقبل صلاة الحائض إلا بخمار قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو وقوله الحائض يعني المرأة البالغ يعني إذا حاضت قال أبو عيسى  حديث عائشة حديث حسن والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم أن المرأة إذا أدركت فصلت وشيء  من شعرها مكشوف لا تجوز صلاتها وهو قول الشافعي قال لا تجوز صلاة المرأة وشيء من  جسدها مكشوف قال الشافعي وقد قيل إن كان ظهر قدميها مكشوفا فصلاتها جائزة* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية السدل في الصلاة* 

* [ 378 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا قبيصة عن حماد بن سلمة عن عسل بن سفيان عن عطاء بن أبي رباح عن أبي هريرة  قال نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن السدل في الصلاة قال وفي الباب عن أبي جحيفة قال أبو  عيسى حديث أبي هريرة لا نعرفه من حديث عطاء عن أبي هريرة مرفوعا إلا من حديث عسل بن  سفيان وقد اختلف أهل العلم في السدل في الصلاة فكره بعضهم السدل في الصلاة وقالوا  هكذا تصنع اليهود وقال بعضهم إنما كره السدل في الصلاة إذا لم يكن عليه إلا ثوب  واحد فأما إذا سدل على القميص فلا بأس وهو قول أحمد وكره بن المبارك السدل في  الصلاة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية مسح الحصى في الصلاة* 

* [ 379 ] حدثنا سعيد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن أبي الأحوص عن أبي  ذر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا  قام أحدكم إلى الصلاة فلا يمسح الحصى فإن الرحمة تواجهه قال وفي الباب عن معيقيب وعلي بن أبي طالب وحذيفة وجابر بن عبد الله  قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي ذر حديث حسن وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه  كره المسح في الصلاة وقال أن كنت لا بد فاعلا فمرة واحدة كأنه روي عنه رخصة في المرة  الواحدة والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم* 

* [ 380 ] حدثنا الحسين بن حريث حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم عن الأوزاعي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير قال حدثني أبو  سلمة بن عبد الرحمن عن معيقيب قال سألت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن مسح الحصى في الصلاة فقال أن كنت لا بد فاعلا فمرة واحدة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح * 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية النفخ في الصلاة* 

* [ 381 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا عباد بن العوام أخبرنا ميمون أبو حمزة عن أبي صالح مولى طلحة عن  أم سلمة قالت رأى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم غلاما لنا يقال له افلح إذا سجد نفخ فقال يا أفلح ترب وجهك قال أحمد بن منيع وكره عباد بن العوام النفخ  في الصلاة وقال إن نفخ لم يقطع صلاته قال أحمد بن منيع وبه نأخذ قال أبو عيسى  وروى بعضهم عن أبي حمزة هذا الحديث وقال مولى لنا يقال له رباح* 

* [ 382 ] حدثنا أحمد بن عبدة الضبي حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن ميمون أبي حمزة بهذا الإسناد نحوه وقال غلام لنا يقال له رباح قال أبو عيسى وحديث أم سلمة ليس بذاك وميمون  أبو حمزة قد ضعفه بعض أهل العلم واختلف أهل العلم في النفخ في الصلاة فقال بعضهم أن  نفخ في الصلاة استقبل الصلاة وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة وقال بعضهم يكره  النفخ في الصلاة وإن نفخ في صلاته لم تفسد صلاته وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في النهي عن الاختصار في الصلاة* 

* [ 383 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا أبو أسامة عن هشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يصلي الرجل مختصرا قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى  حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وقد كره بعض أهل العلم الاختصار في الصلاة وكره  بعضهم أن يمشي الرجل مختصرا والاختصار أن يضع الرجل يده على خاصرته في الصلاة أو يضع  يديه جميعا على خاصرتيه ويروى أن إبليس إذا مشى مشى مختصرا* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية كف الشعر في الصلاة* 

* [ 384 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا بن جريج عن عمران بن موسى عن سعيد بن أبي  سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن أبي رافع أنه  مر بالحسن بن علي وهو يصلي وقد عقص ضفرته في قفاه فحلها فالتفت إليه الحسن مغضبا فقال أقبل على صلاتك ولا تغضب فإني  سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ذلك كفل الشيطان قال وفي الباب عن أم سلمة  وعبد الله بن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي رافع حديث حسن والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم  كرهوا أن يصلي الرجل وهو معقوص شعره قال أبو عيسى وعمران بن موسى هو القرشي المكي  وهو أخو أيوب بن موسى* 

*باب ما جاء في التخشع في الصلاة* 

* [ 385 ] حدثنا سويد بن نصر حدثنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا الليث بن سعد أخبرنا عبد ربه بن سعيد  عن عمران بن أنس عن عبد الله بن نافع بن العمياء عن ربيعة بن الحارث عن الفضل  بن عباس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاة مثنى مثنى تشهد في كل ركعتين وتخشع وتضرع وتمسكن وتذرع وتقنع يديك يقول ترفعهما إلى ربك مستقبلا ببطونها وجهك وتقول  يا رب يا رب ومن لم يفعل ذلك فهو كذا وكذا قال أبو عيسى وقال غير بن المبارك في  هذا الحديث من لم يفعل ذلك فهي خداج قال أبو عيسى سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يقول  روى شعبة هذا الحديث عن عبد ربه بن سعيد فاخطأ في مواضع فقال عن أنس بن أبي أنس وهو  عمران بن أبي أنس وقال عن عبد الله بن الحارث إنما هو عبد الله بن نافع بن  العمياء عن ربيعة بن الحارث وقال شعبة عن عبد الله بن الحارث عن المطلب عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وإنما هو عن ربيعة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب عن الفضل بن عباس عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال محمد وحديث الليث بن سعد هو حديث صحيح يعني أصح من  حديث شعبة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية التشبيك بين الأصابع في الصلاة* 

* [ 386 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن عجلان عن سعيد المقبري عن رجل عن كعب بن عجرة أن رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا توضأ أحدكم  فأحسن وضوءه ثم خرج عامدا إلى المسجد فلا يشبكن بين أصابعه فإنه في صلاة قال أبو عيسى حديث كعب بن عجرة رواه غير  واحد عن بن عجلان مثل حديث الليث وروى شريك عن محمد بن عجلان عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا الحديث وحديث شريك غير محفوظ* 

*باب ما جاء في طول القيام في الصلاة* 

* [ 387 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن أبي الزبير عن جابر قال قيل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الصلاة أفضل قال طول القنوت قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن  حبشي وأنس بن مالك عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر بن عبد الله  حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي من غير وجه عن جابر بن عبد الله* 

*باب ما جاء في كثرة الركوع والسجود وفضله* 

* [ 388 ] حدثنا أبو عمار حدثنا الوليد قال وحدثنا أبو محمد رجاء قال حدثنا الوليد بن مسلم عن  الأوزاعي قال حدثني الوليد بن هشام المعيطي قال حدثني معدان بن طلحة اليعمري قال لقيت  ثوبان مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت له دلني على عمل ينفعني الله به ويدخلني الجنة فسكت عني مليا ثم التفت الي فقال عليك  بالسجود فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ما من عبد يسجد لله سجدة إلا رفعه  الله بها درجة وحط عنه بها خطئية* 

* [ 389 ] قال معدان بن طلحة فلقيت أبا الدرداء فسألته عما سألت عنه ثوبان فقال عليك بالسجود فإني  سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول ما  من عبد يسجد لله سجدة إلا رفعه الله بها درجة وحط عنه بها خطيئة قال معدان بن طلحة اليعمري ويقال بن أبي طلحة قال وفي الباب  عن أبي هريرة وأبي أمامة وأبي فاطمة قال أبو عيسى حديث ثوبان وأبي الدرداء في كثرة  الركوع والسجود حديث حسن صحيح وقد اختلف أهل العلم في هذا الباب قال بعضهم طول  القيام في الصلاة أفضل من كثرة الركوع والسجود وقال بعضهم كثرة الركوع والسجود أفضل  من طول القيام وقال أحمد بن حنبل قد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا  حديثان ولم يقض فيه بشيء وقال إسحاق أما في النهار فكثرة الركوع والسجود وأما بالليل  فطول القيام إلا أن يكون رجل له جزء بالليل يأتي عليه فكثرة الركوع والسجود في  هذا أحب الي لأنه يأتي على جزئه وقد ربح كثرة الركوع والسجود قال أبو عيسى وإنما  قال إسحاق هذا لأنه كذا وصف صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالليل ووصف طول القيام  وأما بالنهار فلم يوصف من صلاته من طول القيام ما وصف بالليل*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في قتل الحية والعقرب في الصلاة* 

* [ 390 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا إسماعيل بن علية وهو بن إبراهيم عن علي بن المبارك عن يحيى بن أبي  كثير عن ضمضم بن جوس عن أبي هريرة قال أمر  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتل الأسودين في الصلاة الحية والعقرب قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وأبي رافع قال أبو عيسى  حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وكره بعض أهل العلم قتل الحية  والعقرب في الصلاة وقال إبراهيم أن في الصلاة لشغلا والقول الأول أصح* 

*باب ما جاء في سجدتي السهو قبل التسليم* 

* [ 391 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن الأعرج عن عبد الله بن بحينة الأسدي حليف بني  عبد المطلب أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قام في صلاة الظهر وعليه جلوس فلما أتم صلاته سجد سجدتين يكبر في كل سجدة وهو جالس قبل أن يسلم وسجدهما  الناس معه مكان ما نسي من الجلوس قال وفي الباب عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف حدثنا محمد  بن بشار حدثنا عبد الأعلى وأبو داود قالا حدثنا هشام عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن محمد  بن إبراهيم أن أبا هريرة وعبد الله بن السائب القارئ كانا يسجدان سجدتي السهو  قبل التسليم قال أبو عيسى حديث بن بحينة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض  أهل العلم وهو قول الشافعي يرى سجدتي السهو كله قبل السلام ويقول هذا الناسخ  لغيره من الأحاديث ويذكر أن آخر فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان على هذا قال أحمد  وإسحاق إذا قام الرجل في الركعتين فإنه يسجد سجدتي السهو قبل السلام على حديث بن  بحينة وعبد الله بن بحينة هو عبد الله بن مالك وهو بن بحينة مالك أبوه وبحينة أمه  هكذا أخبرني إسحاق بن منصور عن علي بن عبد الله بن المديني قال أبو عيسى واختلف  أهل العلم في سجدتي السهو متى يسجدهما الرجل قبل السلام أو بعده فرأى بعضهم أن  يسجدها بعد السلام وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة وقال بعضهم يسجدهما قبل  السلام وهو قول أكثر الفقهاء من أهل المدينة مثل يحيى بن سعيد وربيعة وغيرهما وبه يقول الشافعي وقال بعضهم إذا كانت زيادة في الصلاة فبعد السلام وإذا كان نقصانا  فقبل السلام وهو قول مالك بن أنس وقال أحمد ما روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في سجدتي السهو فيستعمل كل على جهته يرى إذا قام في الركعتين على حديث بن  بحينة فإنه يسجدهما قبل السلام وإذا صلى الظهر خمسا فإنه يسجدهما بعد السلام وإذا سلم  في الركعتين من الظهر والعصر فإنه يسجدهما بعد السلام وكل يستعمل على جهته وكل  سهو ليس فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر فإن سجدتي السهو قبل السلام وقال  إسحاق نحو قول أحمد في هذا كله إلا أنه قال كل سهو ليس فيه عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ذكر فإن كانت زيادة في الصلاة يسجدهما بعد السلام وإن كان نقصانا يسجدهما  قبل السلام*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في سجدتي السهو بعد السلام والكلام* 

* [ 392 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا شعبة عن الحكم عن إبراهيم عن علقمة  عن عبد الله بن مسعود أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم صلى الظهر خمسا فقيل له أزيد في الصلاة فسجد سجدتين بعد ما سلم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 393 ] حدثنا هناد ومحمود بن غيلان قالا حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن  عبد الله     أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سجد  سجدتي السهو بعد الكلام قال وفي الباب عن معاوية وعبد الله بن جعفر وأبي هريرة* 

* [ 394 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم عن هشام بن حسان عن محمد بن سيرين عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سجدهما بعد السلام قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وقد رواه أيوب  وغير واحد عن بن سيرين وحديث بن مسعود حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل  العلم قالوا إذا صلى الرجل الظهر خمسا فصلاته جائزة وسجد سجدتي السهو وإن لم يجلس  في الرابعة وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعضهم إذا صلى الظهر خمسا ولم  يقعد في الرابعة مقدار التشهد فسدت صلاته وهو قول سفيان الثوري وبعض أهل الكوفة* 

*باب ما جاء في التشهد في سجدتي السهو* 

* [ 395 ] حدثنا محمد بن يحيى النيسابوري حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله الأنصاري قال أخبرني أشعث عن بن  سيرين عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن أبي المهلب عن عمران بن حصين أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى بهم فسها فسجد سجدتين ثم تشهد ثم سلم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث  حسن غريب صحيح وروى محمد بن سيرين عن أبي المهلب وهو عم أبي قلابة غير هذا  الحديث وروى محمد هذا الحديث عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة عن أبي المهلب وأبو المهلب  اسمه عبد الرحمن بن عمرو ويقال أيضا معاوية بن عمرو وقد روى عبد الوهاب الثقفي وهشيم  وغير واحد هذا الحديث عن خالد الحذاء عن أبي قلابة بطوله وهو حديث عمران بن حصين  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سلم في ثلاث ركعات من العصر فقام رجل يقال له  الخرباق واختلف أهل العلم في التشهد في سجدتي السهو فقال بعضهم يتشهد فيهما ويسلم  وقال بعضهم ليس فيهما تشهد وتسليم وإذا سجدهما قبل السلام لم يتشهد وهو قول أحمد  وإسحاق قالا إذا سجد سجدتي السهو قبل السلام لم يتشهد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل يصلي فيشك في الزيادة والنقصان* 

* [ 396 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم حدثنا هشام الدستوائي عن يحيى بن أبي كثير  عن عياض يعني بن هلال قال قلت لأبي سعيد أحدنا يصلي فلا يدري كيف يصلي فقال قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى أحدكم  فلم يدر كيف صلى فليسجد سجدتين وهو جالس قال وفي الباب عن عثمان وابن مسعود وعائشة وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي  سعيد حديث حسن وقد روي هذا الحديث عن أبي سعيد من غير هذا الوجه وقد روي عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أنه قال إذا شك أحدكم في الواحدة والثنتين فليجعلهما واحدة وإذا  شك في الثنتين والثلاث فليجعلهما ثنتين ويسجد في ذلك سجدتين قبل أن يسلم والعمل  على هذا عند أصحابنا وقال بعض أهل العلم إذا شك في صلاته فلم يدركم صلى فليعد* 

* [ 397 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن بن شهاب عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن الشيطان يأتي أحدكم في صلاته  فيلبس عليه حتى لا يدري كم صلى فإذا وجد ذلك أحدكم فليسجد سجدتين وهو جالس قال أبو عيسى هذا الحديث  حسن صحيح* 

* [ 398 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا محمد بن خالد بن عثمة البصري حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد قال حدثني محمد بن  إسحاق عن مكحول عن كريب عن بن عباس عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف قال سمعت النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول إذا سها أحدكم  في صلاته فلم يدر واحدة صلى أو ثنتين فليبن على واحدة فإن لم يدر ثنتين صلى أو ثلاثا فليبن على ثنتين فإن لم يدر ثلاثا  صلى أو أربعا فليبن على ثلاث وليسجد سجدتين قبل أن يسلم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن  غريب صحيح وقد روى هذا الحديث عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف من غير هذا الوجه رواه  الزهري عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة عن بن عباس عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*باب ما جاء في الرجل يسلم في الركعتين من الظهر والعصر* 

* [ 399 ] حدثنا الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن أيوب بن أبي تميمة وهو أيوب السختياني عن محمد بن  سيرين عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم انصرف من اثنتين فقال له ذو اليدين أقصرت الصلاة أم نسيت يا رسول الله فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أصدق ذو اليدين فقال الناس نعم فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فصلى اثنتين  أخريين ثم سلم ثم كبر فسجد مثل سجوده أو أطول ثم كبر فرفع ثم سجد مثل سجوده أو  أطول قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن عمران بن حصين وابن عمرو ذي اليدين قال أبو عيسى  وحديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح واختلف أهل العلم في هذا الحديث فقال بعض أهل الكوفة  إذا تكلم في الصلاة ناسيا أو جاهلا أو ما كان فإنه يعيد الصلاة واعتلوا بأن هذا  الحديث كان قبل تحريم الكلام في الصلاة قال وأما الشافعي فرأى هذا الحديث صحيحا فقال  به وقال هذا أصح من الحديث الذي روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصائم إذا أكل  ناسيا فإنه لا يقضي وإنما هو رزق رزقه الله قال الشافعي وفرقوا هؤلاء بين العمد  والنسيان في أكل الصائم بحديث أبي هريرة وقال أحمد في حديث أبي هريرة أن تكلم الإمام  في شيء من صلاته وهو يرى أنه قد أكملها ثم علم أنه لم يكملها يتم صلاته ومن تكلم  خلف الإمام وهو يعلم أن عليه بقية من الصلاة فعليه أن يستقبلها واحتج بأن  الفرائض كانت تزاد وتنقص على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنما تكلم ذو اليدين وهو  على يقين من صلاته أنها تمت وليس هكذا اليوم ليس لأحد أن يتكلم على معنى ما  تكلم ذو اليدين لأن الفرائض اليوم لا يزاد فيها ولا ينقص قال أحمد نحوا من هذا  الكلام وقال إسحاق نحو قول أحمد في هذا الباب*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة في النعال* 

* [ 400 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن سعيد بن يزيد أبي مسلمة قال قلت لأنس بن مالك أكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي في نعليه قال نعم قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود  وعبد الله بن أبي حبيبة وعبد الله بن عمرو وعمرو بن حريث وشداد بن أوس وأوس  الثقفي وأبي هريرة وعطاء رجل من بني شيبة قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل  على هذا عند أهل العلم* 

*باب ما جاء في القنوت في صلاة الفجر* 

* [ 401 ] حدثنا قتيبة ومحمد بن المثنى قالا حدثنا غندر محمد بن جعفر عن شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن البراء بن عازب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقنت في صلاة الصبح والمغرب قال وفي الباب عن علي وأنس وأبي هريرة وابن عباس وخفاف بن إيماء بن  رحضة الغفاري قال أبو عيسى حديث البراء حديث حسن صحيح واختلف أهل العلم في  القنوت في صلاة الفجر فرأى بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم  القنوت في صلاة الفجر وهو قول مالك والشافعي وقال أحمد وإسحاق لا يقنت في الفجر  إلا عند نازلة تنزل بالمسلمين فإذا نزلت نازلة فللإمام أن يدعو لجيوش المسلمين* 

*باب ما جاء في ترك القنوت* 

* [ 402 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا يزيد بن هارون عن أبي مالك الأشجعي قال قلت لأبي يا أبت انك قد صليت خلف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي بن أبي طالب  ههنا بالكوفة نحوا من خمس سنين أكانوا يقنتون قال أي بني محدث قال أبو عسيى هذا  حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم وقال سفيان الثوري أن قنت في  الفجر فحسن وإن لم يقنت فحسن واختار أن لا يقنت ولم ير بن المبارك القنوت في الفجر قال  أبو عيسى وأبو مالك الأشجعي اسمه سعد بن طارق بن أشيم* 

* [ 403 ] حدثنا صالح بن عبد الله حدثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي مالك الأشجعي بهذه الإسناد نحوه بمعناه* 

*باب ما جاء في الرجل يعطس في الصلاة* 

* [ 404 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا رفاعة بن يحيى بن عبد الله بن رفاعة بن رافع الزرقي عن عم أبيه معاذ  بن رفاعة عن أبيه قال صليت خلف رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعطست فقلت الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه مباركا عليه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى فلما صلى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انصرف فقال من المتكلم في الصلاة فلم يتكلم أحد ثم  قالها الثانية من المتكلم في الصلاة فلم يتكلم أحد ثم قالها في الثالثة من  المتكلم في الصلاة فقال رفاعة بن رافع بن عفراء أنا يا رسول الله قال كيف قلت قال قلت  الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه مباركا عليه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى فقال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي نفسي بيده لقد ابتدرها بضعة وثلاثون ملكا أيهم يصعد  بها قال وفي الباب عن أنس ووائل بن حجر وعامر بن ربيعة قال أبو عيسى حديث رفاعة  حديث حسن وكأن هذا الحديث عند بعض أهل العلم أنه في التطوع لأن غير واحد من التابعين  قالوا إذا عطس الرجل في الصلاة المكتوبة إنما يحمد الله في نفسه ولم يوسعوا في  أكثر من ذلك*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في نسخ الكلام في الصلاة* 

* [ 405 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد عن الحرث بن شبيل عن أبي عمرو الشيباني عن زيد بن أرقم قال كنا  نتكلم خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الصلاة يكلم الرجل منا صاحبه إلى جانبه حتى نزلت { وقوموا لله قانتين } فأمرنا  بالسكوت ونهينا عن الكلام قال وفي الباب عن بن مسعود ومعاوية بن الحكم قال أبو عيسى  حديث زيد بن أرقم حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أكثر أهل العلم قالوا إذا تكلم  الرجل عامدا في الصلاة أو ناسيا أعاد الصلاة وهو قول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك  وأهل الكوفة وقال بعضهم إذا تكلم عامدا في الصلاة أعاد الصلاة وإن كان ناسيا أو  جاهلا أجزأه وبه يقول الشافعي* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة عند التوبة* 

* [ 406 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن عثمان بن المغيرة عن علي بن ربيعة عن أسماء بن الحكم  الفزاري قال سمعت عليا يقول إني كنت رجلا إذا سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  حديثا نفعني الله منه بما شاء أن ينفعني به وإذا حدثني رجل من أصحابه استحلفته  فإذا حلف لي صدقته وإنه حدثني أبو بكر وصدق أبو بكر قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يقول ما من رجل يذنب ذنبا ثم يقوم  فيتطهر ثم يصلي ثم يستغفر الله إلا غفر الله له ثم قرأ هذه الآية { والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا  أنفسهم ذكروا الله فاستغفروا لذنوبهم ومن يغفر الذنوب إلا الله ولم يصروا على ما  فعلوا وهم يعلمون }  قال وفي الباب عن بن مسعود وأبي الدرداء وأنس وأبي أمامة ومعاذ وواثلة وأبي اليسر واسمه كعب بن عمرو  قال أبو عيسى حديث علي حديث حسن لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه من حديث عثمان بن  المغيرة وروى عنه شعبة وغير واحد فرفعوه مثل حديث أبي عوانة ورواه سفيان الثوري ومسعر  فأوقفاه ولم يرفعا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد روي عن مسعر هذا الحديث مرفوعا  أيضا ولا نعرف لأسماء بن الحكم حديثا مرفوعا إلا هذا* 

*باب ما جاء متى يؤمر الصبي بالصلاة* 

* [ 407 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا حرملة بن عبد العزيز بن الربيع بن سبرة الجهني عن عمه عبد الملك بن  الربيع بن سبرة عن أبيه عن جده قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم علموا الصبي الصلاة بن سبع سنين واضربوه عليها بن عشر قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال  أبو عيسى حديث سبرة بن معبد الجهني حديث حسن صحيح وعليه العمل عند بعض أهل العلم وبه  يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقالا ما ترك الغلام بعد العشر من الصلاة فإنه يعيد قال أبو  عيسى وسبرة هو بن معبد الجهني ويقال هو بن عوسجة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل يحدث في التشهد* 

* [ 408 ] حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن موسى الملقب مردويه قال أخبرنا بن المبارك أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن  زياد بن أنعم أن عبد الرحمن بن رافع وبكر بن سوادة أخبراه عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا  أحدث يعني الرجل وقد جلس في آخر صلاته قبل أن يسلم فقد جازت صلاته قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث إسناده ليس بذاك القوى وقد  اضطربوا في إسناده وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى هذا قالوا إذا جلس مقدار التشهد وأحدث  قبل أن يسلم فقد تمت صلاته وقال بعض أهل العلم إذا أحدث قبل أن يتشهد وقبل أن يسلم  أعاد الصلاة وهو قول الشافعي وقال أحمد إذا لم يتشهد وسلم أجزاه لقول النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وتحليلها التسليم والتشهد أهون قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  اثنتين فمضى في صلاته ولم يتشهد وقال إسحاق بن إبراهيم إذا تشهد ولم يسلم أجزاه  واحتج بحديث بن مسعود حين علمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التشهد فقال إذا فرغت من  هذا فقد قضيت ما عليك قال أبو عيسى وعبد الرحمن بن زياد بن أنعم هو الإفريقي  وقد ضعفه بعض أهل الحديث منهم يحيى بن سعيد القطان وأحمد بن حنبل* 

*باب ما جاء إذا كان المطر فالصلاة في الرحال* 

* [ 409 ] حدثنا أبو حفص عمرو بن علي البصري حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي حدثنا زهير بن معاوية عن أبي  الزبير عن جابر قال كنا مع النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فاصابنا مطر فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من شاء فليصل في رحله قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر  وسمرة وأبي المليح عن أبيه وعبد الرحمن بن سمرة قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن  صحيح وقد رخص أهل العلم في القعود عن الجماعة والجمعة في المطر والطين وبه يقول  أحمد وإسحاق قال أبو عيسى سمعت أبا زرعة يقول روى عفان بن مسلم عن عمرو بن علي  حديثا وقال أبو زرعة لم نر بالبصرة أحفظ من هؤلاء الثلاثة علي بن المديني وابن  الشاذكوني وعمرو بن علي وأبو المليح اسمه عامر ويقال زيد بن أسامة بن عمير الهذلي* 

*باب ما جاء في التسبيح في أدبار الصلاة* 

* [ 410 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن حبيب بن الشهيد البصري وعلي بن حجر قالا حدثنا عتاب بن بشير عن  خصيف عن مجاهد وعكرمة عن بن عباس قال جاء الفقراء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقالوا     يا رسول الله أن الأغنياء يصلون  كما نصلي ويصومون كما نصوم ولهم أموال يعتقون ويتصدقون قال فإذا صليتم فقولوا سبحان الله ثلاثا  وثلاثين مرة الحمد لله ثلاثا وثلاثين مرة والله أكبر أربعا وثلاثين مرة ولا إله إلا  الله عشر مرات فإنكم تدركون به من سبقكم ولا يسبقكم من بعدكم قال وفي الباب عن كعب  بن عجرة وأنس وعبد الله بن عمرو وزيد بن ثابت وأبي الدرداء وابن عمر وأبي ذر قال  أبو عيسى وحديث بن عباس حديث حسن غريب وفي الباب أيضا عن أبي هريرة والمغيرة وقد روي  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال خصلتان لا يحصيهما رجل مسلم إلا دخل  الجنة يسبح الله في دبر كل صلاة عشرا ويحمده عشرا ويكبره عشرا ويسبح الله عند منامه  ثلاثا وثلاثين ويحمده ثلاثا وثلاثين ويكبره أربعا وثلاثين*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة على الدابة في الطين والمطر* 

* [ 411 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا شبابة بن سوار حدثنا عمر بن الرماح البلخي عن كثير بن زياد عن  عمرو بن عثمان بن يعلى بن مرة عن أبيه عن جده أنهم  كانوا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسير فانتهوا إلى مضيق وحضرت الصلاة فمطروا السماء من فوقهم والبلة من أسفل منهم  فأذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على راحلته وأقام أو أقام فتقدم على  راحلته فصلى بهم يومئ إيماء يجعل السجود أخفض من الركوع قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب  تفرد به عمر بن الرماح البلخي لا يعرف إلا من حديثه وقد روى عنه غير واحد من أهل  العلم وكذلك روي عن أنس بن مالك أنه صلى في ماء وطين على دابته والعمل على هذا  عند أهل العلم وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء في الاجتهاد في الصلاة* 

* [ 412 ] حدثنا قتيبة وبشر بن معاذ العقدي قالا حدثنا أبو عوانة عن زياد بن علاقة عن المغيرة بن شعبة  قال صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى انتفخت قدماه فقيل له أتتكلف هذا وقد غفر لك ما تقدم من  ذنبك وما تأخر قال أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وعائشة قال  أبو عيسى حديث المغيرة بن شعبة حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء أن أول ما يحاسب به العبد يوم القيامة الصلاة* 

* [ 413 ] حدثنا علي بن نصر بن علي الجهضمي حدثنا سهل بن حماد حدثنا همام قال حدثني قتادة عن الحسن عن  حريث بن قبيصة قال قدمت المدينة فقلت اللهم يسر لي جليسا صالحا قال فجلست إلى أبي  هريرة فقلت أني سألت الله أن يرزقني جليسا صالحا فحدثني بحديث سمعته من رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم لعل الله أن ينفعني به فقال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يقول أن أول ما يحاسب به العبد يوم  القيامة من عمله صلاته فإن صلحت فقد أفلح وأنجح وإن فسدت فقد خاب وخسر فإن انتقص من فريضته شيء قال  الرب عز وجل انظروا هل لعبدي من تطوع فيكمل بها ما انتقص من الفريضة ثم يكون سائر  عمله على ذلك قال وفي الباب عن تميم الداري قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن  غريب من هذا الوجه وقد روي هذا الحديث من غير هذا الوجه عن أبي هريرة وقد روى بعض  أصحاب الحسن عن الحسن عن قبيصة بن حريث غير هذا الحديث والمشهور هو قبيصة بن حريث  وروي عن أنس بن حكيم عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء فيمن صلى في يوم وليلة ثنتي عشرة ركعة من السنة وماله فيه من الفضل* 

* [ 414 ] حدثنا محمد بن رافع النيسابوري حدثنا إسحاق بن سليمان الرازي حدثنا المغيرة بن زياد عن  عطاء عن عائشة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ثابر على ثنتي عشرة ركعة من السنة بني الله له بيتا في الجنة أربع ركعات قبل الظهر  وركعتين بعدها وركعتين بعد المغرب وركعتين بعد العشاء وركعتين قبل الفجر قال وفي الباب عن  أم حبيبة وأبي هريرة وأبي موسى وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث غريب من  هذا الوجه ومغيرة بن زياد قد تكلم فيه بعض أهل العلم من قبل حفظه* 

* [ 415 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا مؤمل هو بن إسماعيل حدثنا سفيان الثوري عن أبي إسحاق عن المسيب  بن رافع عن عنبسة بن أبي سفيان عن أم حبيبة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم من صلى في يوم وليلة ثنتي عشرة ركعة بني له بيت في الجنة أربعا قبل الظهر وركعتين بعدها  وركعتين بعد المغرب وركعتين بعد العشاء وركعتين قبل صلاة الفجر قال أبو عيسى وحديث  عنبسة عن أم حبيبة في هذا الباب حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن عنبسة من غير وجه* 

*باب ما جاء في ركعتي الفجر من الفضل* 

* [ 416 ] حدثنا صالح بن عبد الله الترمذي حدثنا أبو عوانة عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أوفى عن سعد بن  هشام عن عائشة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها قال وفي الباب عن علي وابن عمر وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى  حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح وقد روى أحمد بن حنبل عن صالح بن عبد الله الترمذي حديث  عائشة* 

*باب ما جاء في تخفيف ركعتي الفجر وما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ فيهما* 

* [ 417 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان وأبو عمار قالا حدثنا أبو أحمد الزبيري حدثنا سفيان عن أبي إسحاق عن  مجاهد عن بن عمر قال رمقت النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم شهرا فكان يقرأ في الركعتين قبل الفجر بقل يا أيها الكافرون وقل هو الله أحد قال وفي الباب عن بن مسعود  وأنس وأبي هريرة وابن عباس وحفصة وعائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن ولا  نعرفه من حديث الثوري عن أبي إسحاق إلا من حديث أبي أحمد والمعروف عند الناس حديث إسرائيل عن أبي إسحاق وقد روي عن أبي أحمد عن إسرائيل هذا الحديث أيضا وأبو  أحمد الزبيري ثقة حافظ قال سمعت بندارا يقول ما رأيت أحدا أحسن حفظا من أبي أحمد الزبيري وأبو أحمد اسمه محمد بن عبد الله بن الزبير الكوفي الأسدي*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الكلام بعد ركعتي الفجر* 

* [ 418 ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى المروزي حدثنا عبد الله بن إدريس قال سمعت مالك بن أنس عن أبي النضر  عن أبي سلمة عن عائشة قالت كان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم إذا صلى ركعتي الفجر فإن كانت له الي حاجة كلمني وإلا خرج إلى الصلاة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن  صحيح وقد كره بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم الكلام  بعد طلوع الفجر حتى يصلي صلاة الفجر إلا ما كان من ذكر الله أو مما لا بد منه وهو  قول أحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء لا صلاة بعد طلوع الفجر إلا ركعتين* 

* [ 419 ] حدثنا أحمد بن عبدة الضبي حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن قدامة بن موسى عن محمد بن الحصين  عن أبي علقمة عن يسار مولى بن عمر عن بن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا صلاة بعد الفجر إلا سجدتين ومعنى هذا الحديث إنما يقول لا صلاة بعد طلوع الفجر إلا ركعتي  الفجر قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو وحفصة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث  غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث قدامة بن موسى وروى عنه غير واحد وهو ما اجتمع عليه أهل  العلم كرهوا أن يصلي الرجل بعد طلوع الفجر إلا ركعتي الفجر* 

*باب ما جاء في الإضطجاع بعد ركعتي الفجر* 

* [ 420 ] حدثنا بشر بن معاذ العقدي حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد حدثنا الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي  هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا  صلى أحدكم ركعتي الفجر فليضطجع على يمينه قال وفي الباب عن عائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا  الوجه وقد روى عن عائشة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا صلى ركعتي الفجر في  بيته اضطجع على يمينه وقد رأى بعض أهل العلم أن يفعل هذا استحبابا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا صلاة إلا المكتوبة* 

* [ 421 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا روح بن عبادة حدثنا زكريا بن إسحاق حدثنا عمرو بن دينار قال  سمعت عطاء بن يسار عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا صلاة إلا المكتوبة قال وفي الباب عن بن بحينة وعبد الله بن عمرو وعبد  الله بن سرجس وابن عباس وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن وهكذا روى أيوب  وورقاء بن عمر وزياد بن سعد وإسماعيل بن مسلم ومحمد بن جحادة عن عمرو بن دينار عن  عطاء بن يسار عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وروى حماد بن زيد وسفيان بن  عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار فلم يرفعاه والحديث المرفوع أصح عندنا والعمل على هذا عند  بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم إذا أقيمت الصلاة أن  لا يصلي الرجل إلا المكتوبة وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد  وإسحاق وقد روي هذا الحديث عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير هذا الوجه  رواه عياش بن عباس القتباني المصري عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم نحو هذا* 

*باب ما جاء فيمن تفوته الركعتان قبل الفجر يصليهما بعد صلاة الفجر* 

* [ 422 ] حدثنا محمد بن عمرو السواق البلخي قال حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن سعد بن سعيد عن محمد  بن إبراهيم عن جده قيس قال خرج رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فأقيمت الصلاة فصليت معه الصبح ثم انصرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فوجدني أصلي فقال مهلا  يا قيس أصلاتان معا قلت يا رسول الله إني لم أكن ركعت ركعتي الفجر قال فلا إذن قال  أبو عيسى حديث محمد بن إبراهيم لا نعرفه مثل هذا إلا من حديث سعد بن سعيد وقال  سفيان بن عيينة سمع عطاء بن أبي رباح من سعد بن سعيد هذا وإنما يروى هذا الحديث  مرسلا وقد قال قوم من أهل مكة بهذا الحديث لم يروا بأسا أن يصلي الرجل الركعتين  بعد المكتوبة قبل أن تطلع الشمس قال أبو عيسى وسعد بن سعيد هو أخو يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري قال وقيس هو جد يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري ويقال هو قيس بن عمرو ويقال  هو قيس بن قهد وإسناد هذا الحديث ليس بمتصل محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي لم يسمع من قيس  وروى بعضهم هذا الحديث عن سعد بن سعيد عن محمد بن إبراهيم أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم خرج فرأى قيسا وهذا أصح من حديث عبد العزيز عن سعد بن سعيد* 

*باب ما جاء في إعادتهما بعد طلوع الشمس* 

* [ 423 ] حدثنا عقبة بن مكرم العمي البصري حدثنا عمرو بن عاصم حدثنا همام عن قتادة عن النضر بن أنس  عن بشير بن نهيك عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من لم يصل ركعتي الفجر فليصلهما بعد ما تطلع الشمس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث لا نعرفه إلا من  هذا الوجه وقد روي عن بن عمر أنه فعله والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم وبه  يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قال ولا نعلم أحدا روى  هذا الحديث عن همام بهذا الإسناد نحو هذا إلا عمرو بن عاصم الكلابي والمعروف من  حديث قتادة عن النضر بن أنس عن بشير بن نهيك عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال من أدرك ركعة من صلاة الصبح قبل أن تطلع الشمس فقد أدرك الصبح*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الأربع قبل الظهر* 

* [ 424 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو عامر العقدي حدثنا سفيان عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن  علي قال كان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم يصلي قبل الظهر أربعا وبعدها ركعتين قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأم  حبيبة قال أبو عيسى حديث علي حديث حسن قال أبو بكر العطار قال علي بن عبد الله عن  يحيى بن سعيد عن سفيان قال كنا نعرف فضل حديث عاصم بن ضمرة على حديث الحارث  والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم  يختارون أن يصلي الرجل قبل الظهر أربع ركعات وهو قول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك وإسحاق  وأهل الكوفة وقال بعض أهل العلم صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى يرون الفصل بين كل  ركعتين وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد* 

*باب ما جاء في الركعتين بعد الظهر* 

* [ 425 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن نافع عن بن عمر قال صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعتين قبل الظهر وركعتين بعدها قال وفي الباب عن علي  وعائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث صحيح* 

*باب منه آخر* 

* [ 426 ] حدثنا عبد الوارث بن عبيد الله العتكي المروزي أخبرنا عبد الله بن المبارك عن خالد الحذاء عن  عبد الله بن شقيق عن عائشة أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان إذا لم يصل أربعا قبل الظهر صلاهن بعده قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب إنما نعرفه من حديث  بن المبارك من هذا الوجه وقد رواه قيس بن الربيع عن شعبة عن خالد الحذاء نحو  هذا ولا نعلم أحدا رواه عن شعبة غير قيس بن الربيع وقد روى عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي  ليلى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا* 

* [ 427 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا يزيد بن هارون عن محمد بن عبد الله الشعيثي عن أبيه عن عنبسة بن أبي  سفيان عن أم حبيبة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من صلى قبل الظهر أربعا وبعدها أربعا حرمه الله على النار قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب  وقد روي من غير هذا الوجه* 

* [ 428 ] حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق البغدادي حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف التنيسي الشامي حدثنا  الهيثم بن حميد أخبرني العلاء هو بن الحارث عن القاسم أبي عبد الرحمن عن عنبسة بن أبي  سفيان قال سمعت أختي أم حبيبة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تقول سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول من حافظ على أربع ركعات قبل الظهر وأربع بعدها حرمه  الله على النار قال أبو عيسى هذا الحديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه والقاسم هو بن  عبد الرحمن يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن وهو مولى عبد الرحمن بن خالد بن يزيد بن معاوية  وهو ثقة شامي وهو صاحب أبي أمامة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الأربع قبل العصر* 

* [ 429 ] حدثنا بندار محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو عامر هو العقدي عبد الملك بن عمرو حدثنا سفيان عن أبي  إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن علي قال كان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي قبل العصر أربع ركعات يفصل بينهن بالتسليم على الملائكة المقربين ومن تبعهم من المسلمين  والمؤمنين قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن بن عمر وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى حديث علي  حديث حسن واختار إسحاق بن إبراهيم أن لا يفصل في الأربع قبل العصر واحتج بهذا  الحديث وقال إسحاق ومعنى أنه يفصل بينهن بالتسليم يعني التشهد ورأى الشافعي وأحمد  صلاة الليل والنهار مثنى مثنى يختاران الفصل في الأربع قبل العصر* 

* [ 430 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى ومحمود بن غيلان وأحمد بن إبراهيم الدورقي وغير واحد قالوا حدثنا أبو  داود الطيالسي حدثنا محمد بن مسلم بن مهران سمع جده عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال رحم الله أمرا  صلى قبل العصر أربعا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب حسن* 

*باب ما جاء في الركعتين بعد المغرب والقراءة فيهما* 

* [ 431 ] حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا بدل بن المحبر حدثنا عبد الملك بن معدان عن عاصم بن  بهدلة عن أبي وائل عن عبد الله بن مسعود أنه قال ما أحصي ما سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في الركعتين بعد المغرب وفي الركعتين قبل صلاة الفجر بقل يا أيها  الكافرون وقل هو الله أحد قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن مسعود حديث  غريب من حديث بن مسعود لا نعرفه إلا من حديث عبد الملك بن معدان عن عاصم* 

*باب ما جاء أنه يصليهما في البيت* 

* [ 432 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عن أيوب عن نافع عن بن عمر قال صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعتين بعد المغرب في بيته قال وفي الباب عن رافع بن خديج  وكعب بن عجرة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 433 ] حدثنا الحسن بن علي الحلواني الخلال حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن أيوب عن نافع عن بن  عمر قال حفظت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عشر ركعات كان يصليها بالليل والنهار ركعتين قبل الظهر وركعتين بعدها وركعتين بعد المغرب وركعتين بعد العشاء الآخرة قال  وحدثتني حفصة أنه كان يصلي قبل الفجر ركعتين هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 434 ] حدثنا الحسن بن علي حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن الزهري عن سالم عن بن عمر عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله قال أبو  عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في فضل التطوع وست ركعات بعد المغرب* 

* [ 435 ] حدثنا أبو كريب يعني محمد بن العلاء الهمداني حدثنا زيد بن الحباب حدثنا عمر بن أبي خثعم  عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم من صلى بعد المغرب ست ركعات لم يتكلم فيما بينهن بسوء عدلن له بعبادة ثنتي عشرة سنة قال أبو  عيسى وقد روي عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من صلى بعد المغرب عشرين  ركعة بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا  من حديث زيد بن الحباب عن عمر بن أبي خثعم قال وسمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يقول عمر  بن عبد الله بن أبي خثعم منكر الحديث وضعفه جدا*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الركعتين بعد العشاء* 

* [ 436 ] حدثنا أبو سلمة يحيى بن خلف حدثنا بشر بن المفضل عن خالد الحذاء عن عبد الله بن شقيق قال  سألت عائشة عن صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت كان يصلي قبل الظهر ركعتين وبعدها ركعتين وبعد المغرب ثنتين وبعد العشاء ركعتين وقبل الفجر  ثنتين قال وفي الباب عن علي وابن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن شقيق عن عائشة  حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء أن صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى* 

* [ 437 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن نافع عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى فإذا خفت الصبح فأوتر بواحدة واجعل آخر صلاتك وترا قال أبو عيسى وفي  الباب عن عمرو بن عبسة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند  أهل العلم أن صلاة الليل مثنى مثنى وهو قول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي  وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء في فضل صلاة الليل* 

* [ 438 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي بشر عن حميد بن عبد الرحمن الحميري عن أبي هريرة  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل  الصيام بعد شهر رمضان شهر الله المحرم وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل قال وفي الباب عن جابر وبلال وأبي أمامة قال  أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح قال أبو عيسى وأبو بشر اسمه جعفر بن أبي  وحشية واسم أبي وحشية إياس* 

*باب ما جاء في وصف صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالليل* 

* [ 439 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري عن أبي  سلمة أنه أخبره أنه سأل عائشة كيف كانت صلاة  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالليل في رمضان فقالت ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يزيد في رمضان ولا في  غيره على إحدى عشرة ركعة يصلي أربعا فلا تسأل عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي أربعا فلا  تسأل عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي ثلاثا فقالت عائشة فقلت يا رسول الله أتنام قبل أن  توتر فقال يا عائشة أن عيني تنامان ولا ينام قلبي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 440 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن بن عيسى حدثنا مالك عن بن شهاب عن عروة عن عائشة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي من الليل إحدى عشرة ركعة يوتر منها بواحدة فإذا  فرغ منها اضطجع على شقه الأيمن* 

* [ 441 ] حدثنا قتيبة عن مالك عن بن شهاب نحوه قال أبو  عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب منه* 

* [ 442 ] حدثنا أبو كريب قال حدثنا وكيع عن شعبة عن أبي جمرة الضبعي عن بن عباس قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي من الليل ثلاث عشرة ركعة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح  وأبو جمرة الضبعي اسمه نصر بن عمران الضبعي* 

*باب منه* 

* [ 443 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن الأعمش عن إبراهيم عن الأسود بن يزيد عن عائشة قالت كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي من الليل تسع ركعات قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وزيد بن  خالد والفضل بن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح غريب من هذا الوجه* 

* [ 444 ] ورواه سفيان الثوري عن الأعمش نحو هذا حدثنا  بذلك محمود بن غيلان حدثنا يحيى بن آدم عن سفيان عن الأعمش قال أبو عيسى وأكثر ما روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  صلاة الليل ثلاث عشرة ركعة مع الوتر وأقل ما وصف من صلاته بالليل تسع ركعات* 

*باب إذا نام عن صلاته بالليل صلى بالنهار* 

* [ 445 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن قتادة عن زرارة بن أوفى عن سعد بن هشام عن عائشة قالت كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا لم يصل من الليل منعه من ذلك النوم أو غلبته عيناه صلى من  النهار ثنتي عشرة ركعة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح قال أبو عيسى وسعد بن هشام  هو بن عامر الأنصاري وهشام بن عامر هو من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا  عباس هو بن عبد العظيم العنبري حدثنا عتاب بن المثنى عن بهز بن حكيم قال كان زرارة  بن أوفى قاضي البصرة وكان يؤم في بني قشير فقرأ يوما في صلاة الصبح { فإذا نقر في  الناقور فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير }  خر ميتا فكنت فيمن احتمله إلى داره*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في نزول الرب عز وجل إلى السماء الدنيا كل ليلة* 

* [ 446 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا يعقوب بن عبد الرحمن الإسكندراني عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي  هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ينزل  الله إلى السماء الدنيا كل ليلة حين يمضي ثلث الليل الأول فيقول أنا الملك من ذا الذي يدعوني فاستجيب له من ذا الذي  يسألني فأعطيه من ذا الذي يستغفرني فاغفر له فلا يزال كذلك حتى يضيء الفجر قال وفي  الباب عن علي بن أبي طالب وأبي سعيد ورفاعة الجهني وجبير بن مطعم وابن مسعود وأبي الدرداء وعثمان بن أبي العاص قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح  وقد روي هذا الحديث من أوجه كثيرة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وروي  عنه أنه قال ينزل الله عز وجل حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر وهو أصح الروايات* 

*باب ما جاء في قراءة الليل* 

* [ 447 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق هو السالحيني حدثنا حماد بن سلمة عن ثابت  البناني عن عبد الله بن رباح الأنصاري عن أبي قتادة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال  لأبي بكر     مررت بك وأنت تقرأ وأنت تخفض من  صوتك فقال أني أسمعت من ناجيت قال أرفع قليلا وقال لعمر مررت بك وأنت تقرأ وأنت ترفع صوتك قال إني أوقظ  الوسنان وأطرد الشيطان قال اخفض قليلا قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وأم هانئ وأنس وأم  سلمة وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب وإنما اسنده يحيى بن إسحاق عن حماد بن  سلمة وأكثر الناس إنما رووا هذا الحديث عن ثابت عن عبد الله بن رباح مرسلا* 

* [ 448 ] حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن نافع البصري حدثنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث عن إسماعيل بن مسلم  العبدي عن أبي المتوكل الناجي عن عائشة قالت قام  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بآية من القرآن ليلة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه* 

* [ 449 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن معاوية بن صالح عن عبد الله بن أبي قيس قال سألت عائشة كيف كان قراءة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالليل أكان يسر بالقراءة أم يجهر فقالت كل ذلك  قد كان يفعل ربما أسر بالقراءة وربما جهر فقلت الحمد لله الذي جعل في الأمر سعة  قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح غريب* 

*باب ما جاء في فضل صلاة التطوع في البيت* 

* [ 450 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا عبد الله بن سعيد بن أبي هند عن سالم أبي  النضر عن بسر بن سعيد عن زيد بن ثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أفضل صلاتكم في بيوتكم إلا المكتوبة قال وفي الباب عن عمر بن الخطاب وجابر بن عبد الله  وأبي سعيد وأبي هريرة وابن عمر وعائشة وعبد الله بن سعد وزيد بن خالد الجهني قال أبو  عيسى حديث زيد بن ثابت حديث حسن وقد اختلف الناس في رواية هذا الحديث فروى موسى  بن عقبة وإبراهيم بن أبي النضر عن أبي النضر مرفوعا ورواه مالك بن أنس عن أبي النضر  ولم يرفعه وأوقفه بعضهم والحديث المرفوع أصح* 

* [ 451 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور أخبرنا عبد الله بن نمير عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال صلوا في  بيوتكم ولا تتخذوها قبورا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل الوتر* 

* [ 452 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن عبد الله بن راشد الزوفي عن عبد  الله بن أبي مرة الزوفي عن خارجة بن حذافة أنه قال خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقال أن الله أمدكم  بصلاة هي خير لكم من حمر النعم الوتر جعله الله لكم فيما بين صلاة العشاء إلى أن يطلع الفجر قال وفي الباب عن أبي  هريرة وعبد الله بن عمرو وبريدة وأبي بصرة الغفاري صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال أبو عيسى حديث خارجة بن حذافة حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث يزيد بن أبي حبيب  وقد وهم بعض المحدثين في هذا الحديث فقال عن عبد الله بن راشد الزرقي وهو وهم  في هذا وأبو بصرة الغفاري اسمه حميل بن بصرة وقال بعضهم جميل بن بصرة ولا يصح وأبو  بصرة الغفاري رجل آخر يروي عن أبي ذر وهو بن أخي أبي ذر* 

*باب ما جاء أن الوتر ليس بحتم* 

* [ 453 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا أبو بكر بن عياش حدثنا أبو إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن علي قال الوتر  ليس بحتم كصلاتكم المكتوبة ولكن سن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال إن الله وتر يحب الوتر فأوتروا يا أهل القرآن قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وابن مسعود وابن عباس  قال أبو عيسى حديث علي حديث حسن* 

* [ 454 ] وروى سفيان الثوري وغيره عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن علي قال الوتر ليس بحتم كهيئة الصلاة المكتوبة ولكن سنة سنها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا  بذلك محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن سفيان عن أبي إسحاق وهذا أصح من حديث  أبي بكر بن عياش وقد رواه منصور بن المعتمر عن أبي إسحاق نحو رواية أبي بكر بن عياش * 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية النوم قبل الوتر* 

* [ 455 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا يحيى زكريا بن أبي زائدة عن إسرائيل عن عيسى بن أبي عزة عن الشعبي عن  أبي ثور الأزدي عن أبي هريرة قال أمرني  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أوتر قبل أن أنام قال عيسى بن أبي وعزة كان الشعبي يوتر أول الليل ثم ينام قال وفي  الباب عن أبي ذر قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه وأبو ثور  الأزدي اسمه حبيب بن أبي مليكة وقد اختار قوم من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم أن لا ينام الرجل حتى يوتر وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أنه قال من خشي منكم أن لا يستيقظ من آخر الليل فليوتر من أوله ومن طمع منكم أن  يقوم من آخر الليل فليوتر من آخر الليل فإن قراءة القرآن في آخر الليل محضورة  وهي أفضل حدثنا بذلك هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن جابر عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك* 

*باب ما جاء في الوتر من أول الليل وآخره* 

* [ 456 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا أبو بكر بن عياش حدثنا أبو حصين عن يحيى بن وثاب عن مسروق أنه  سأل عائشة عن وتر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت من كل الليل قد أوتر أوله وأوسطه وآخره فانتهى وتره حين مات إلى السحر قال أبو عيسى أبو  حصين اسمه عثمان بن عاصم الأسدي قال وفي الباب عن علي وجابر وأبي مسعود الأنصاري وأبي  قتادة قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي اختاره بعض أهل العلم  الوتر من آخر الليل*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الوتر بسبع* 

* [ 457 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن عمرو بن مرة عن يحيى بن الجزار عن أم سلمة قالت كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوتر بثلاث عشرة ركعة فلما كبر وضعف أوتر بسبع قال وفي الباب عن  عائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث أم سلمة حديث حسن وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  الوتر بثلاث عشرة وإحدى عشرة وتسع وسبع وخمس وثلاث وواحدة قال إسحاق بن إبراهيم  معنى ما روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يوتر بثلاث عشرة قال إنما معناه أنه  كان يصلي من الليل ثلاث عشرة ركعة مع الوتر فنسبت صلاة الليل إلى الوتر وروى في ذلك  حديثا عن عائشة واحتج بما روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال أوتروا يا أهل  القرآن قال إنما عني به قيام الليل يقوم إنما قيام الليل على أصحاب القرآن* 

*باب ما جاء في الوتر بخمس* 

* [ 459 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور الكوسج حدثنا عبد الله بن نمير حدثنا هشام بن عروة عن أبيه عن عائشة  قالت كانت صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الليل ثلاث عشرة ركعة يوتر من ذلك بخمس لا يجلس في  شيء منهن إلا في آخرهن فإذا أذن المؤذن قام فصلى ركعتين خفيفتين قال وفي الباب عن  أبي أيوب قال أبو عيسى حديث عائشة حديث حسن صحيح وقد رأى بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم الوتر بخمس وقالوا لا يجلس في شيء منهن إلا في آخرهن  قال أبو عيسى وسألت أبا مصعب المديني عن هذا الحديث كان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يوتر بالتسع والسبع قلت كيف يوتر بالتسع والسبع قال يصلي مثنى مثنى ويسلم ويوتر  بواحدة* 

*باب ما جاء في الوتر بثلاث* 

* [ 460 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو بكر بن عياش عن أبي إسحاق عن الحارث عن علي قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوتر بثلاث يقرأ فيهن بتسع سور من المفصل يقرأ في كل ركعة بثلاث  سور آخرهن قل هو الله أحد قال وفي الباب عن عمران بن حصين وعائشة وابن عباس  وأبي أيوب وعبد الرحمن بن أبزى عن أبي بن كعب ويروى أيضا عن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هكذا روى بعضهم فلم يذكروا فيه عن أبي وذكر بعضهم عن عبد  الرحمن بن أبزى عن أبي قال أبو عيسى وقد ذهب قوم من أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم إلى هذا ورأوا أن يوتر الرجل بثلاث قال سفيان إن شئت أوترت  بخمس وإن شئت أوترت بثلاث وإن شئت أوترت بركعة قال سفيان والذي أستحب أن أوتر بثلاث  ركعات وهو قول بن المبارك وأهل الكوفة حدثنا سعيد بن يعقوب الطالقاني حدثنا حماد  بن زيد عن هشام عن محمد بن سيرين قال كانوا يوترون بخمس وبثلاث وبركعة ويرون كل  ذلك حسنا* 

*باب ما جاء في الوتر بركعة* 

* [ 461 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن أنس بن سيرين قال سألت بن عمر فقلت أطيل في ركعتي  الفجر فقال     كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يصلي من الليل مثنى مثنى ويوتر بركعة وكان يصلي الركعتين والأذان في أذنه يعني يخفف قال وفي الباب  عن عائشة وجابر والفضل بن عباس وأبي أيوب وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث  حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  والتابعين رأوا أن يفصل الرجل بين الركعتين والثالثة يوتر بركعة وبه يقول مالك  والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء فيما يقرأ به في الوتر* 

* [ 462 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا شريك عن أبي إسحاق عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في الوتر بسبح اسم ربك الأعلى وقل يا أيها الكافرون وقل هو  الله أحد في ركعة ركعة قال وفي الباب عن علي وعائشة وعبد الرحمن بن أبزي عن أبي  بن كعب ويروى عن عبد الرحمن بن أبزي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى وقد  روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قرأ في الوتر في الركعة الثالثة بالمعوذتين  وقل هو الله أحد والذي اختاره أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ومن بعدهم أن يقرأ بسبح اسم ربك الأعلى وقل يا أيها الكافرون وقل هو الله أحد  يقرأ في كل ركعة من ذلك بسورة* 

* [ 463 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن حبيب بن الشهيد البصري حدثنا محمد بن سلمة الحراني عن خصيف عن  عبد العزيز بن جريج قال سألنا عائشة بأي شيء كان يوتر رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم قالت كان يقرأ في الأولى بسبح اسم ربك  الأعلى وفي الثانية بقل يا أيها الكافرون وفي الثالثة بقل هو الله أحد والمعوذتين قال أبو عيسى هذا  حديث حسن غريب قال وعبد العزيز هذا هو والد بن جريج صاحب عطاء وابن جريج اسمه  عبد الملك بن عبد العزيز بن جريج وقد روى يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري هذا الحديث عن عمرة  عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*باب ما جاء في القنوت في الوتر* 

* [ 464 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن أبي إسحاق عن بريد بن أبي مريم عن أبي الحوراء السعدي  قال قال الحسن بن علي رضى الله تعالى عنهما علمني  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلمات أقولهن في الوتر اللهم اهدني فيمن هديت وعافني فيمن عافيت وتولني فيمن توليت وبارك لي  فيما أعطيت وقني شر ما قضيت فإنك تقضى ولا يقضى عليك وإنه لا يذل من واليت  تباركت ربنا وتعاليت قال وفي الباب عن علي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن لا نعرفه إلا من  هذا الوجه من حديث أبي الحوراء السعدي واسمه ربيعة بن شيبان ولا نعرف عن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم في القنوت في الوتر شيئا أحسن من هذا واختلف أهل العلم في  القنوت في الوتر فرأى عبد الله بن مسعود القنوت في الوتر في السنة كلها واختار  القنوت قبل الركوع وهو قول بعض أهل العلم وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك وإسحاق  وأهل الكوفة وقد روى عن علي بن أبي طالب أنه كان لا يقنت إلا في النصف الآخر من  رمضان وكان يقنت بعد الركوع وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى هذا وبه يقول الشافعي  وأحمد*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الرجل ينام عن الوتر أو ينساه* 

* [ 465 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا وكيع حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه عن عطاء بن يسار  عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من نام عن الوتر أو نسيه فليصل إذا ذكر وإذا استيقظ* 

* [ 466 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد الله بن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من نام عن وتره فليصل إذا أصبح قال أبو عيسى هذا أصح من الحديث الأول قال أبو عيسى سمعت  أبا داود السجزي يعني سليمان بن الأشعث يقول سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد  بن أسلم فقال أخوه عبد الله لأ بأس به قال وسمعت محمدا يذكر عن علي بن عبد  الله أنه ضعف عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم وقال عبد الله بن زيد بن أسلم ثقة قال وقد  ذهب بعض أهل العلم بالكوفة إلى هذا الحديث فقالوا يوتر الرجل إذا ذكر وان كان بعد  ما طلعت الشمس وبه يقول سفيان الثوري* 

*باب ما جاء في مبادرة الصبح بالوتر* 

* [ 467 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا يحيى بن زكريا بن أبي زائدة حدثنا عبيد الله عن نافع عن بن عمر  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال بادروا  الصبح بالوتر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 468 ] حدثنا الحسن بن علي الخلال حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن أبي نضرة  عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أوتروا قبل أن تصبحوا* 

* [ 469 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا بن جريج عن سليمان بن موسى عن نافع عن بن  عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا  طلع الفجر فقد ذهب كل صلاة الليل والوتر فأوتروا قبل طلوع الفجر قال أبو عيسى وسليمان بن موسى قد تفرد به على هذا اللفظ  وروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لا وتر بعد صلاة الصبح وهو قول غير واحد  من أهل العلم وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق لا يرون الوتر بعد صلاة الصبح* 

*باب ما جاء لا وتران في ليلة* 

* [ 470 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا ملازم بن عمرو حدثني عبد الله بن بدر عن قيس بن طلق بن علي عن أبيه قال  سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لا  وتران في ليلة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب واختلف أهل العلم في الذي يوتر من أول الليل ثم يقوم من آخره فرأى بعض أهل  العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم نقض الوتر وقالوا يضيف إليها  ركعة ويصلي ما بدا له ثم يوتر في آخر صلاته لأنه لا وتران في ليلة وهو الذي ذهب  إليه إسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم إذا  أوتر من أول الليل ثم نام ثم قام من آخر الليل فإنه يصلي ما بدا له ولا ينقض وتره  ويدع وتره على ما كان وهو قول سفيان الثوري ومالك بن أنس وابن المبارك والشافعي  وأهل الكوفة وأحمد وهذا أصح لأنه قد روى من غير وجه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قد صلى بعد الوتر* 

* [ 471 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا حماد بن مسعدة عن ميمون بن موسى المرئي عن الحسن عن أمه أم سلمة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي بعد الوتر ركعتين قال أبو عيسى وقد روى نحو هذا عن أبي  أمامة وعائشة وغير واحد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

*باب ما جاء في الوتر على الراحلة* 

* [ 472 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن أبي بكر بن عمر بن عبد الرحمن عن سعيد بن يسار قال كنت أمشي مع بن عمر في سفر فتخلفت عنه فقال أين كنت فقلت أوترت فقال أليس لك في رسول الله أسوة  رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوتر على راحلته قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس  قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم إلى هذا ورأوا أن يوتر الرجل على راحلته وبه يقول الشافعي  وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم لا يوتر الرجل على الراحلة وإذا أراد أن يوتر  نزل فأوتر على الأرض وهو قول بعض أهل الكوفة آخر أبواب الوتر*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في صلاة الضحى* 

* [ 473 ] حدثنا أبو كريب محمد بن العلاء حدثنا يونس بن بكير عن محمد بن إسحاق قال حدثني موسى بن  فلان بن أنس عن عمه ثمامة بن أنس بن مالك عن أنس بن مالك قال قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم من صلى الضحى ثنتي عشرة ركعة بني  الله له قصرا من ذهب في الجنة قال وفي الباب عن أم هانئ وأبي هريرة ونعيم بن همار وأبي ذر وعائشة  وأبي أمامة وعتبة بن عبد السلمي وابن أبي أوفى وأبي سعيد وزيد بن أرقم وابن عباس  قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه* 

* [ 474 ] حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا محمد بن جعفر أخبرنا شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة عن عبد  الرحمن بن أبي ليلى قال ما أخبرني أحد أنه رأى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي الضحى إلا أم هانئ فإنها حدثت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل بيتها يوم فتح مكة  فاغتسل فسبح ثمان ركعات ما رأيته صلى صلاة قط أخف منها غير أنه كان يتم الركوع  والسجود قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وكأن أحمد رأى أصح شيء في هذا الباب حديث  أم هانئ واختلفوا في نعيم فقال بعضهم نعيم بن خمار وقال بعضهم بن همار ويقال بن  هبار ويقال بن همام والصحيح بن همار وأبو نعيم وهم فيه فقال بن حماز وأخطأ فيه ثم ترك  فقال نعيم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أبو عيسى وأخبرني بذلك عبد بن حميد  عن أبي نعيم* 

* [ 475 ] حدثنا أبو جعفر السمناني حدثنا أبو مسهر حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش عن بحير بن سعد عن خالد بن  معدان عن جبير بن نفير عن أبي الدرداء وأبي ذر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  عن الله عز وجل أنه قال بن آدم أركع لي  من أول النهار أربع ركعات أكفك آخره قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب* 

* [ 476 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى البصري حدثنا يزيد بن زريع عن نهاس بن قهم عن شداد أبي عمار عن  أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حافظ على شفعة الضحى غفر له ذنوبه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر قال أبو عيسى وقد روى وكيع  والنضر بن شميل وغير واحد من الأئمة هذا الحديث عن نهاس بن قهم ولا نعرفه إلا من  حديثه* 

* [ 477 ] حدثنا زياد بن أيوب البغدادي حدثنا محمد بن ربيعة عن فضيل بن مرزوق عن عطية العوفي عن أبي  سعيد الخدري قال كان نبي الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي الضحى حتى نقول لا يدع ويدعها حتى نقول لا يصلي قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب* 

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة عند الزوال* 

* [ 478 ] حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي حدثنا محمد بن مسلم بن أبي الوضاح  هو أبو سعيد المؤدب عن عبد الكريم الجزري عن مجاهد عن عبد الله بن السائب أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي أربعا بعد أن تزول الشمس قبل الظهر وقال أنها ساعة  تفتح فيها أبواب السماء وأحب أن يصعد لي فيها عمل صالح قال وفي الباب عن علي  وأبي أيوب قال أبو عيسى حديث عبد الله بن السائب حديث حسن غريب وقد روي عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصلي أربع ركعات بعد الزوال لا يسلم إلا في أخرهن* 

*باب ما جاء في صلاة الحاجة* 

* [ 479 ] حدثنا علي بن عيسى بن يزيد البغدادي حدثنا عبد الله بن بكر السهمي وحدثنا عبد الله بن  منير عن عبد الله بن بكر عن فائد بن عبد الرحمن عن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى قال قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كانت له إلى  الله حاجة أو إلى أحد من بني آدم فليتوضأ فليحسن الوضوء ثم ليصل ركعتين ثم ليثن على الله وليصل على النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ثم ليقل لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم سبحان الله رب العرش العظيم  الحمد لله رب العالمين أسألك موجبات رحمتك وعزائم مغفرتك والغنيمة من كل بر والسلامة  من كل إثم لا تدع لي ذنبا إلا غفرته ولا هما إلا فرجته ولا حاجة هي لك رضا إلا  قضيتها يا أرحم الراحمين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب وفي إسناده مقال فائد بن عبد  الرحمن يضعف في الحديث وفائد هو أبو الورقاء* 

*باب ما جاء في صلاة الاستخارة* 

* [ 480 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي الموالي عن محمد بن المنكدر عن جابر بن عبد الله  قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلمنا الاستخارة في الأمور كلها كما يعلمنا السورة من  القرآن يقول إذا هم أحدكم بالأمر فليركع ركعتين من غير الفريضة ثم ليقل اللهم إني  أستخيرك بعلمك وأستقدرك بقدرتك وأسألك من فضلك العظيم فإنك تقدر ولا أقدر وتعلم ولا  أعلم وأنت علام الغيوب اللهم أن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر خير لي في ديني ومعيشتي  وعاقبة أمري أو قال في عاجل أمري وأجله فيسره لي ثم بارك لي فيه وإن كنت تعلم أن  هذا الأمر شر لي في ديني ومعيشتي وعاقبة أمري أو قال في عاجل أمري وآجله فاصرفه  عني واصرفني عنه وأقدر لي الخير حيث كان ثم أرضني به قال ويسمي حاجته قال وفي  الباب عن عبد الله بن مسعود وأبي أيوب قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر حديث حسن صحيح غريب لا  نعرفه إلا من حديث عبد الرحمن بن أبي الموالي وهو شيخ مدني ثقة روى عنه سفيان  حديثا وقد روى عن عبد الرحمن غير واحد من الأئمة وهو عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أبي  الموالي* 

*باب ما جاء في صلاة التسبيح* 

* [ 481 ] حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن موسى أخبرنا عبد الله بن المبارك أخبرنا عكرمة بن عمار حدثني إسحاق  بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة عن أنس بن مالك أن أم سليم غدت على النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقالت علمني كلمات أقولهن في صلاتي  فقال كبر الله عشرا وسبحي الله عشرا واحمديه عشرا ثم سلي ما شئت يقول نعم نعم قال وفي الباب عن بن  عباس وعبد الله بن عمرو والفضل بن عباس وأبي رافع قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن  غريب وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير حديث في صلاة التسبيح ولا يصح منه كبير  شيء وقد رأى بن المبارك وغير واحد من أهل العلم صلاة التسبيح وذكروا الفضل فيه  حدثنا أحمد بن عبدة حدثنا أبو وهب قال سألت عبد الله بن المبارك عن الصلاة التي يسبح  فيها فقال يكبر ثم يقول سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله  غيرك ثم يقول خمس عشرة مرة سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ثم  يتعوذ ويقرأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وفاتحة الكتاب وسورة ثم يقول عشر مرات سبحان  الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ثم يركع فيقولها عشرا ثم يرفع رأسه  من الركوع فيقولها عشرا ثم يسجد فيقولها عشرا ثم يرفع رأسه فيقولها عشرا ثم  يسجد الثانية فيقولها عشرا يصلي أربع ركعات على هذا فذلك خمس وسبعون تسبيحة في  كل ركعة يبدأ في كل ركعة بخمس عشرة تسبيحة ثم يقرأ ثم يسبح عشرا فإن صلى ليلا فأحب  إلى أن يسلم في الركعتين وإن صلى نهارا فإن شاء سلم وإن شاء لم يسلم قال أبو وهب  وأخبرني عبد العزيز بن أبي رزمة عن عبد الله أنه قال يبدأ في الركوع بسبحان ربي  العظيم وفي السجود بسبحان ربي الأعلى ثلاثا ثم يسبح التسبيحات قال أحمد بن عبدة وحدثنا  وهب بن زمعة قال أخبرني عبد العزيز وهو بن أبي رزمة قال قلت لعبد الله بن المبارك  أن سها فيها يسبح في سجدتي السهو عشرا عشرا قال لا إنما هي ثلاثمائة تسبيحة* 

* [ 482 ] حدثنا أبو كريب محمد بن العلاء حدثنا زيد بن حباب العكلي حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة حدثني سعيد  بن أبي سعيد مولى أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم عن أبي رافع قال قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم للعباس يا عم ألا أصلك  إلا أحبوك ألا أنفعك قال بلى يا رسول الله قال يا عم صل أربع ركعات تقرأ في كل ركعة بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة فإذا انقضت  القراءة فقل الله أكبر والحمد لله وسبحان الله ولا إله إلا الله خمس عشرة مرة قبل  أن تركع ثم اركع فقلها عشرا ثم ارفع رأسك فقلها عشرا ثم اسجد فقلها عشرا ثم ارفع  رأسك فقلها عشرا ثم اسجد الثانية فقلها عشرا ثم ارفع رأسك فقلها عشرا قبل أن  تقوم فتلك خمس وسبعون في كل ركعة وهي ثلاثمائة في أربع ركعات فلو كانت ذنوبك مثل رمل  عالج لغفرها الله لك قال يا رسول الله ومن يستطيع أن يقولها في كل يوم قال فإن  لم تستطع أن تقولها في كل يوم فقلها في جمعة فإن لم تستطع أن تقولها في جمعة فقلها  في شهر فلم يزل يقول له حتى قال فقلها في سنة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب من حديث  أبي رافع*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في صفة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

* [ 483 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو أسامة عن مسعر والأجلح ومالك بن مغول عن الحكم بن عتيبة عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن كعب بن عجرة قال قلنا يا رسول الله هذا السلام عليك قد علمنا فكيف الصلاة عليك قال قولوا اللهم صل على محمد وعلى  آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت  على إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد قال محمود قال أبو أسامة وزادني زائدة عن الأعمش عن  الحكم عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى قال ونحن نقول وعلينا معهم قال وفي الباب عن علي  وأبي حميد وأبي مسعود وطلحة وأبي سعيد وبريدة وزيد بن خارجة ويقال بن جارية وأبي  هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث كعب بن عجرة حديث حسن صحيح وعبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  كنيته أبو عيسى وأبو ليلى اسمه يسار* 

*باب ما جاء في فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

* [ 484 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار بندار حدثنا محمد بن خالد بن عثمة حدثني موسى بن يعقوب الزمعي حدثني  عبد الله بن كيسان أن عبد الله بن شداد أخبره عن عبد الله بن مسعود أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال أولى الناس بي  يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال من صلى علي  صلاة صلى الله عليه وسلم بها عشرا وكتب له بها عشر حسنات* 

* [ 485 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من  صلى علي صلاة الله عليه بها عشرا قال وفي الباب عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف وعامر بن ربيعة وعمار وأبي طلحة وأنس وأبي بن كعب قال  أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وروى عن سفيان الثوري وغير واحد من أهل  العلم قالوا صلاة الرب الرحمة وصلاة الملائكة الاستغفار* 

* [ 486 ] حدثنا أبو داود سليمان بن سلم المصاحفي البلخي أخبرنا النضر بن شميل عن أبي قرة الأسدي عن  سعيد بن المسيب عن عمر بن الخطاب قال أن  الدعاء موقوف بين السماء والأرض لا يصعد منه شيء حتى تصلي على نبيك صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

* [ 487 ] حدثنا عباس العنبري حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي عن مالك بن أنس عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن  بن يعقوب عن أبيه عن جده قال قال عمر بن الخطاب لا يبع في سوقنا إلا من قد تفقه في الدين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب عباس هو بن عبد  العظيم قال أبو عيسى والعلاء بن عبد الرحمن هو بن يعقوب وهو مولى الحرقة والعلاء هو من التابعين سمع من أنس بن مالك وغيره وعبد الرحمن بن يعقوب والد العلاء هو  أيضا من التابعين سمع من أبي هريرة وأبي سعيد الخدري وابن عمر ويعقوب جد العلاء هو  من كبار التابعين أيضا قد أدرك عمر بن الخطاب وروى عنه أبواب الجمعة عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في فضل يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 488 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال خير يوم طلعت  فيه الشمس يوم الجمعة فيه خلق آدم وفيه أدخل الجنة وفيه أخرج منها ولا تقوم الساعة إلا في يوم الجمعة قال وفي الباب عن  أبي لبابة وسلمان وأبي ذر وسعد بن عبادة وأوس بن أوس قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي  هريرة حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في الساعة التي ترجى في يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 489 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن الصباح الهاشمي البصري العطار حدثنا عبيد الله بن عبد المجيد الحنفي  حدثنا محمد بن أبي حميد حدثنا موسى بن وردان عن أنس بن مالك عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أنه قال التمسوا الساعة التي ترجى في يوم  الجمعة بعد العصر إلى غيبوبة الشمس قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب من هذا الوجه وقد روي هذا الحديث  عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير هذا الوجه ومحمد بن أبي حميد يضعف ضعفه  بعض أهل العلم من قبل حفظه ويقال له حماد بن أبي حميد ويقال هو أبو إبراهيم  الأنصاري وهو منكر الحديث ورأى بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وغيرهم أن الساعة التي ترجى فيها بعد العصر إلى أن تغرب الشمس وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق  وقال أحمد أكثر الأحاديث في الساعة التي ترجى فيها إجابة الدعوة أنها صلاة العصر  وترجى بعد زوال الشمس* 

* [ 490 ] حدثنا زياد بن أيوب البغدادي حدثنا أبو عامر العقدي حدثنا كثير بن عبد الله بن عمرو بن  عوف المزني عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إن في الجمعة ساعة لا يسأل الله العبد فيها شيئا إلا آتاه الله إياه قالوا يا رسول الله أية  ساعة هي قال حين تقام الصلاة إلى الانصراف منها قال وفي الباب عن أبي موسى وأبي ذر  وسلمان وعبد الله بن سلام وأبي لبابة وسعد بن عبادة وأبي أمامة قال أبو عيسى حديث  عمرو بن عوف حديث حسن غريب* 

* [ 491 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن الهاد  عن محمد بن إبراهيم عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  خير يوم طلعت فيه الشمس يوم الجمعة فيه خلق آدم وفيه أدخل الجنة وفيه أهبط منها وفيه ساعة لا يوافقها عبد مسلم يصلي فيسأل الله فيها شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه قال أبو هريرة  فلقيت عبد الله بن سلام فذكرت له هذا الحديث فقال أنا أعلم بتلك الساعة فقلت  أخبرني بها ولا تضنن بها علي قال هي بعد العصر إلى أن تغرب الشمس فقلت كيف تكون بعد  العصر وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يوافقها عبد مسلم وهو يصلي وتلك  الساعة لا يصلى فيها فقال عبد الله بن سلام أليس قد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  من جلس مجلسا ينتظر الصلاة فهو في صلاة قلت بلى قال فهو ذاك قال أبو عيسى وفي  الحديث قصة طويلة قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح قال ومعنى قوله أخبرني بها ولا تضنن  بها علي لا تبخل بها علي والضن البخل والظنين المتهم* 

*باب ما جاء في الاغتسال يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 492 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه أنه سمع النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم يقول من أتى الجمعة  فليغتسل قال وفي الباب عن عمر وأبي سعيد وجابر والبراء وعائشة وأبي الدرداء قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح * 

* [ 493 ] وروي عن الزهري عن عبد الله بن عبد الله بن عمر عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا  الحديث أيضا حدثنا بذلك قتيبة حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن بن شهاب عن عبد الله بن عبد  الله بن عمر عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مثله وقال محمد وحديث الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه وحديث عبد الله بن عبد الله عن أبيه كلا  الحديثين صحيح وقال بعض أصحاب الزهري عن الزهري قال حدثني آل عبد الله بن عمر عن عبد  الله بن عمر قال أبو عيسى وقد روي عن بن عمر عن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في الغسل يوم الجمعة أيضا وهو حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 494 ] ورواه يونس ومعمر عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه بينما عمر بن الخطاب يخطب يوم الجمعة إذ دخل رجل  من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أية  ساعة هذه فقال ما هو إلا أن سمعت النداء وما زدت على أن توضأت قال الوضوء أيضا وقد علمت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أمر بالغسل حدثنا بذلك أبو بكر محمد بن أبان حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن  الزهري* 

* [ 495 ] قال وحدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أخبرنا أبو صالح عبد الله بن صالح حدثنا الليث عن يونس  عن الزهري بهذا الحديث وروى مالك هذا الحديث عن الزهري عن سالم قال بينما عمر بن الخطاب يخطب يوم الجمعة فذكر هذا الحديث قال أبو عيسى وسألت محمدا عن هذا  فقال الصحيح حديث الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه قال محمد وقد روى عن مالك أيضا عن  الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه نحو هذا الحديث* 

*باب ما جاء في فضل الغسل يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 496 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا وكيع حدثنا سفيان وأبو جناب يحيى بن أبي حية عن عبد الله بن  عيسى عن يحيى بن الحارث عن أبي الأشعث الصنعاني عن أوس بن أوس قال قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم من اغتسل يوم  الجمعة وغسل وبكر وابتكر ودنا واستمع وأنصت كان له بكل خطوة يخطوها أجر سنة صيامها وقيامها قال محمود قال وكيع اغتسل  هو وغسل امرأته قال ويروي عن عبد الله بن المبارك أنه قال في هذا الحديث من غسل  واغتسل يعني غسل رأسه واغتسل قال وفي الباب عن أبي بكر وعمران بن حصين وسلمان وأبي  ذر وأبي سعيد وابن عمر وأبي أيوب قال أبو عيسى حديث أوس بن أوس حديث حسن وأبو  الأشعث الصنعاني اسمه شراحيل بن أدة وأبو جناب يحيى بن حبيب القصاب الكوفي*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الوضوء يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 497 ] حدثنا أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى حدثنا سعيد بن سفيان الجحدري حدثنا شعبة عن قتادة عن الحسن  عن سمرة بن جندب قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من توضأ يوم الجمعة فبها ونعمت ومن اغتسل فالغسل أفضل قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وعائشة وأنس  قال أبو عيسى حديث سمرة حديث حسن وقد رواه بعض أصحاب قتادة عن قتادة عن الحسن عن  سمرة بن جندب ورواه بعضهم عن قتادة عن الحسن عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسل  والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن بعدهم واختاروا  الغسل يوم الجمعة ورأوا أن يجزي الوضوء من الغسل يوم الجمعة قال الشافعي ومما يدل  أن أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالغسل يوم الجمعة أنه على الاختيار لا على  الوجوب حديث عمر حيث قال لعثمان والوضوء أيضا وقد علمت أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أمر بالغسل يوم الجمعة فلو علما أن أمره على الوجوب لا على الاختيار لم يترك  عمر عثمان حتى يرده ويقول له ارجع فاغتسل ولما خفي على عثمان ذلك مع علمه ولكن دل في  هذا الحديث أن الغسل يوم الجمعة فيه فضل من غير وجوب يجب على المرء في ذلك* 

* [ 498 ] حدثنا هناد قال حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم من توضأ فأحسن  الوضوء ثم أتى الجمعة فدنا واستمع وأنصت غفر له ما بينه وبين الجمعة وزيادة ثلاثة أيام ومن مس الحصى فقد لغا قال أبو  عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في التبكير إلى الجمعة* 

* [ 499 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن حدثنا مالك عن سمي عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من اغتسل يوم  الجمعة غسل الجنابة ثم راح فكأنما قرب بدنة ومن راح في الساعة الثانية فكأنما قرب بقرة ومن راح في الساعة الثالثة  فكأنما قرب كبشا أقرن ومن راح في الساعة الرابعة فكأنما قرب دجاجة ومن راح في  الساعة الخامسة فكأنما قرب بيضة فإذا خرج الإمام حضرت الملائكة يستمعون الذكر قال  وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمرو وسمرة قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن  صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في ترك الجمعة من غير عذر* 

* [ 500 ] حدثنا علي بن خشرم أخبرنا عيسى بن يونس عن محمد بن عمرو عن عبيدة بن سفيان عن أبي الجعد  يعني الضمري وكانت له صحبة فيما زعم محمد بن عمرو قال قال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم     من ترك الجمعة ثلاث مرات تهاونا  بها طبع الله على قلبه قال وفي الباب عن بن عمر وابن عباس وسمرة قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي الجعد حديث حسن  قال وسألت محمدا عن اسم أبي الجعد الضمري فلم يعرف اسمه وقال لا أعرف له عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا هذا الحديث قال أبو عيسى ولا نعرف هذا الحديث إلا من  حديث محمد بن عمرو* 

*باب ما جاء من كم تؤتى الجمعة* 

* [ 501 ] حدثنا عبد بن حميد ومحمد بن مدوية قالا حدثنا الفضل بن دكين حدثنا إسرائيل عن ثوير عن  رجل من أهل قباء عن أبيه وكان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أمرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نشهد الجمعة من قباء وقد روي عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في هذا ولا يصح قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه  ولا يصح في هذا الباب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء وقد روي عن أبي هريرة عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال الجمعة على من آواه الليل إلى أهله وهذا حديث  إسناده ضعيف وإنما يروى من حديث معارك بن عباد عن عبد الله بن سعيد المقبري وضعف  يحيى بن سعيد القطان عبد الله بن سعيد المقبري في الحديث قال واختلف أهل العلم على  من تجب الجمعة فقال بعضهم تجب الجمعة على من آواه الليل إلى منزله وقال بعضهم لا  تجب الجمعة إلا على من سمع النداء وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

* [ 502 ] سمعت أحمد بن الحسن يقول كنا عند أحمد بن حنبل فذكروا على من تجب الجمعة فلم يذكر أحمد  فيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئا قال أحمد بن الحسن فقلت لأحمد بن حنبل فيه  عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أحمد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قلت نعم قال أحمد بن الحسن حدثنا حجاج بن نصير حدثنا معارك بن عباد عن عبد الله بن  سعيد المقبري عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الجمعة على من آواه الليل إلى أهله قال فغضب علي أحمد بن حنبل وقال لي استغفر ربك استغفر ربك  قال أبو عيسى إنما فعل أحمد بن حنبل هذا لأنه لم يعد هذا الحديث شيئا وضعفه لحال  إسناده* 

*باب ما جاء في وقت الجمعة* 

* [ 503 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا سريج بن النعمان حدثنا فليح بن سليمان عن عثمان بن عبد الرحمن  التيمي عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي الجمعة حين تميل الشمس* 

* [ 504 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي حدثنا فليح بن سليمان عن عثمان بن عبد الرحمن  التيمي عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه  قال وفي الباب عن سلمة بن الأكوع وجابر والزبير بن العوام قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي أجمع عليه أكثر  أهل العلم أن وقت الجمعة إذا زالت الشمس كوقت الظهر وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق  ورأى بعضهم أن صلاة الجمعة إذا صليت قبل الزوال أنها تجوز أيضا وقال أحمد ومن صلاها  قبل الزوال فإنه لم ير عليه إعادة*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الخطبة على المنبر* 

* [ 505 ] حدثنا أبو حفص عمرو بن علي الفلاس الصيرفي حدثنا عثمان بن عمر ويحيى بن كثير أبو غسان العنبري قالا حدثنا معاذ بن العلاء عن نافع عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخطب إلى جذع فلما اتخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المنبر حن الجذع حتى أتاه فالتزمه فسكن قال وفي الباب عن أنس وجابر وسهل بن سعد وأبي بن كعب وابن عباس وأم سلمة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن غريب صحيح ومعاذ بن العلاء هو بصري وهو أخو أبي عمرو بن العلاء* 

*باب ما جاء في الجلوس بين الخطبتين* 

* [ 506 ] حدثنا حميد بن مسعدة البصري حدثنا خالد بن الحارث حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخطب يوم الجمعة ثم يجلس ثم يقوم فيخطب قال مثل ما تفعلون اليوم قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وجابر بن عبد الله وجابر بن سمرة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وهو الذي رآه أهل العلم أن يفصل بين الخطبتين بجلوس* 

*باب ما جاء في قصد الخطبة* 

* [ 507 ] حدثنا قتيبة وهناد قالا حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن سماك بن حرب عن جابر بن سمرة قال كنت أصلي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكانت صلاته قصدا وخطبته قصدا قال وفي الباب عن عمار بن ياسر وابن أبي أوفى قال أبو عيسى حديث جابر بن سمرة حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في القراءة على المنبر* 

* [ 508 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن عطاء عن صفوان بن يعلى بن أمية عن أبيه قال سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ على المنبر { ونادوا يا مالك }  قال وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وجابر بن سمرة قال أبو عيسى حديث يعلى بن أمية حديث حسن صحيح غريب وهو حديث بن عيينة وقد اختار قوم من أهل العلم أن يقرأ الإمام في الخطبة آيا من القرآن قال الشافعي وإذا خطب الإمام فلم يقرأ في خطبته شيئا من القرآن أعاد الخطبة* 

*باب ما جاء في استقبال الإمام إذا خطب* 

* [ 509 ] حدثنا عباد بن يعقوب الكوفي حدثنا محمد بن الفضل بن عطية عن منصور عن إبراهيم عن علقمة عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا استوى على المنبر استقبلناه بوجوهنا قال أبو عيسى وفي الباب عن بن عمر وحديث منصور لا نعرفه إلا من حديث محمد بن الفضل بن عطية ومحمد بن الفضل بن عطية ضعيف ذاهب الحديث عند أصحابنا والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم يستحبون استقبال الإمام إذا خطب وهو قول سفيان الثوري والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق قال أبو عيسى ولا يصح في هذا الباب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء* 

*باب ما جاء في الركعتين إذا جاء الرجل والإمام يخطب* 

* [ 510 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حماد بن زيد عن عمرو بن دينار عن جابر بن عبد الله قال بينا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب يوم الجمعة إذ جاء رجل فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصليت قال لا قال قم فاركع قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح أصح شيء في هذا الباب* 

* [ 511 ] حدثنا محمد بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن محمد بن عجلان عن عياض بن عبد الله بن أبي سرح أن أبا سعيد الخدري دخل يوم الجمعة ومروان يخطب فقام يصلي فجاء الحرس ليجلسوه فأبى حتى صلى فلما انصرف أتيناه فقلنا رحمك الله ان كادوا ليقعوا بك فقال ما كنت لا تركهما بعد شيء رأيته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم ذكر أن رجلا جاء يوم الجمعة في هيئة بذة والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب يوم الجمعة فأمره فصلى ركعتين والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب قال بن أبي عمر كان سفيان بن عيينة يصلي ركعتين إذا جاء والإمام يخطب وكان يأمر به وكان أبو عبد الرحمن المقرئ يراه قال أبو عيسى وسمعت بن أبي عمر يقول قال سفيان بن عيينة كان محمد بن عجلان ثقة مأمونا في الحديث قال وفي الباب عن جابر وأبي هريرة وسهل بن سعد قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي سعيد الخدري حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعضهم إذا دخل والإمام يخطب فإنه يجلس ولا يصلي وهو قول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة والقول الأول أصح حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا العلاء بن خالد القرشي قال رأيت الحسن البصري دخل المسجد يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب فصلى ركعتين ثم جلس إنما فعل الحسن أتباعا للحديث وهو روى عن جابر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الحديث*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في كراهية الكلام والإمام يخطب* 

* [ 512 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن عقيل عن الزهري عن سعيد بن المسيب عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من قال يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب انصت فقد لغا قال وفي الباب عن بن أبي أوفى وجابر بن عبد الله قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم كرهوا للرجل أن يتكلم والإمام يخطب وقالوا أن تكلم غيره فلا ينكر عليه إلا باللإشارة واختلفوا في رد السلام وتشميت العاطس والإمام يخطب فرخص بعض أهل العلم في رد السلام وتشميت العاطس والإمام يخطب وهو قول أحمد وإسحاق وكره بعض أهل العلم من التابعين وغيرهم ذلك وهو قول الشافعي* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية التخطي يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 513 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا رشدين بن سعد عن زبان بن فائد عن سهل بن معاذ بن أنس الجهني عن أبيه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من تخطى رقاب الناس يوم الجمعة اتخذ جسرا إلى جهنم قال وفي الباب عن جابر قال أبو عيسى حديث سهل بن معاذ بن أنس الجهني حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث رشدين بن سعد والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم كرهوا أن يتخطى الرجل رقاب الناس يوم الجمعة وشددوا في ذلك وقد تكلم بعض أهل العلم في رشدين بن سعد وضعفه من قبل حفظه* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية الاحتباء والإمام يخطب* 

* [ 514 ] حدثنا محمد بن حميد الرازي وعباس بن محمد الدوري قالا حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن المقرئ عن سعيد بن أبي أيوب حدثني أبو مرحوم عن سهل بن معاذ عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن الحبوة يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن وأبو مرحوم اسمه عبد الرحيم بن ميمون وقد كره قوم من أهل العلم الحبوة يوم الجمعة والإمام يخطب ورخص في ذلك بعضهم منهم عبد الله بن عمر وغيره وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق لا يريان بالحبوة والإمام يخطب بأسا* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية رفع الأيدي على المنبر* 

* [ 515 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا حصين قال سمعت عمارة بن روبية الثقفي وبشر بن مروان يخطب فرفع يديه في الدعاء فقال عمارة قبح الله هاتين اليديتين القصيرتين لقد رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما يزيد على أن يقول هكذا وأشار هشيم بالسبابة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في أذان الجمعة* 

* [ 516 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا حماد بن خالد الخياط عن بن أبي ذئب عن الزهري عن السائب بن يزيد قال كان الأذان على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر إذا خرج الإمام وإذا أقيمت الصلاة فلما كان عثمان رضى الله تعالى عنه زاد النداء الثالث على الزوراء قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في الكلام بعد نزول الإمام من المنبر* 

* [ 517 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي حدثنا جرير بن حازم عن ثابت عن أنس بن مالك قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يكلم بالحاجة إذا نزل عن المنبر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث لا نعرفه إلا من حديث جرير بن حازم قال وسمعت محمدا يقول وهم جرير بن حازم في هذا الحديث والصحيح ما روي عن ثابت عن أنس قال أقيمت الصلاة فأخذ رجل بيد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فما زال يكلمه حتى نعس بعض القوم قال محمد والحديث هو هذا وجرير بن حازم ربما يهم في الشيء وهو صدوق قال محمد وهم جرير بن حازم في حديث ثابت عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا تقوموا حتى تروني قال محمد ويروى عن حماد بن زيد قال كنا عند ثابت البناني فحدث حجاج الصواف عن يحيى بن أبي كثير عن عبد الله بن أبي قتادة عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا تقوموا حتى تروني فوهم جرير فظن أن ثابتا حدثهم عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم* 

* [ 518 ] حدثنا الحسن بن علي الخلال حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا معمر عن ثابت عن أنس قال لقد رأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ما تقام الصلاة يكلمه الرجل يقوم بينه وبين القبلة فما يزال يكلمه فلقد رأيت بعضنا ينعس من طول قيام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في القراءة في صلاة الجمعة* 

* [ 519 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل عن جعفر بن محمد عن أبيه عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع مولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال استخلف مروان أبا هريرة على المدينة وخرج إلى مكة فصلى بنا أو هريرة يوم الجمعة فقرأ سورة الجمعة وفي السجدة الثانية إذا جاءك المنافقون قال عبيد الله فأدركت أبا هريرة فقلت له تقرأ بسورتين كان علي يقرأ بهما بالكوفة قال أبو هريرة أني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ بهما وفي الباب عن بن عباس والنعمان بن بشير وأبي عنبة الخولاني قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقرأ في صلاة الجمعة بسبح اسم ربك الأعلى وهل أتاك حديث الغاشية عبيد الله بن أبي رافع كاتب علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله تعالى عنه* 

*باب ما جاء في ما يقرأ به في صلاة الصبح يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 520 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر أخبرنا شريك عن مخول بن راشد عن مسلم البطين عن سعيد بن جبير عن بن عباس قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ يوم الجمعة في صلاة الفجر ألم تنزيل السجدة وهل أتى على الإنسان قال وفي الباب عن سعد وابن مسعود وأبي هريرة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وقد رواه سفيان الثوري وشعبة وغير واحد عن مخول*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في الصلاة قبل الجمعة وبعدها* 

* [ 521 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصلي بعد الجمعة ركعتين قال وفي الباب عن جابر قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن نافع عن بن عمر أيضا والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد* 

* [ 522 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا الليث عن نافع عن بن عمر أنه كان إذا صلى الجمعة انصرف فصلى سجدتين في بيته ثم قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصنع ذلك قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 523 ] حدثنا بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كان منكم مصليا بعد الجمعة فليصل أربعا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح حدثنا الحسن بن علي حدثنا علي بن المديني عن سفيان بن عيينة قال كنا نعد سهيل بن أبي صالح ثبتا في الحديث والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم وروي عن عبد الله بن مسعود أنه كان يصلي قبل الجمعة أربعا وبعدها أربعا وقد روي عن علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله تعالى عنه أنه أمر أن يصلى بعد الجمعة ركعتين ثم أربعا وذهب سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك إلى قول بن مسعود وقال إسحاق أن صلى في المسجد يوم الجمعة صلى أربعا وإن صلى في بيته صلى ركعتين واحتج بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي بعد الجمعة ركعتين في بيته وحديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كان منكم مصليا بعد الجمعة فليصل أربعا قال أبو عيسى وابن عمر هو الذي روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يصلي بعد الجمعة ركعتين في بيته وابن عمر بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى في المسجد بعد الجمعة ركعتين وصلى بعد الركعتين أربعا حدثنا بذلك بن أبي عمر حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن بن جريج عن عطاء قال رأيت بن عمر صلى بعد الجمعة ركعتين ثم صلى بعد ذلك أربعا حدثنا سعيد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن عمرو بن دينار قال ما رأيت أحدا أنص للحديث من الزهري وما رأيت أحدا الدنانير والدراهم أهون عليه منه إن كانت الدنانير والدراهم عنده بمنزلة البعر قال أبو عيسى سمعت بن أبي عمر قال سمعت سفيان بن عيينة يقول كان عمر بن دينار أسن من الزهري* 

*باب ما جاء فيمن أدرك من الجمعة ركعة* 

* [ 524 ] حدثنا نصر بن علي وسعيد بن عبد الرحمن وغير واحد قالوا حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن الزهري عن أبي سلمة عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من أدرك من الصلاة ركعة فقد أدرك الصلاة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم قالوا من أدرك ركعة من الجمعة صلى إليها أخرى ومن أدركهم جلوسا صلى أربعا وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

*باب ما جاء في القائلة يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 525 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم وعبد الله بن جعفر عن أبي حازم عن سهل بن سعد رضى الله تعالى عنه قال ما كنا نتغدى في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا نقيل إلا بعد الجمعة قال وفي الباب عن أنس بن مالك رضى الله تعالى عنه قال أبو عيسى حديث سهل بن سعد حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء فيمن نعس يوم الجمعة أنه يتحول من مجلسه* 

* [ 526 ] حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان وأبو خالد الأحمر عن محمد بن إسحاق عن نافع عن بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا نعس أحدكم يوم الجمعة فليتحول من مجلسه ذلك قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في السفر يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 527 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الحجاج عن الحكم عن مقسم عن بن عباس قال بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله بن رواحة في سرية فوافق ذلك يوم الجمعة فغدا أصحابه فقال أتخلف فأصلي مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم ألحقهم فلما صلى مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآه فقال ما منعك أن تغدو مع أصحابك فقال أردت أن أصلي معك ثم ألحقهم قال لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعا ما أدركت فضل غدوتهم قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه قال علي بن المديني قال يحيى بن سعيد وقال شعبة لم يسمع الحكم من مقسم إلا خمسة أحاديث وعدها شعبة وليس هذا الحديث فيما عد شعبة فكأن هذا الحديث لم يسمعه الحكم من مقسم وقد اختلف أهل العلم في السفر يوم الجمعة فلم ير بعضهم بأسا بأن يخرج يوم الجمعة في السفر ما لم تحضر الصلاة وقال بعضهم إذا أصبح فلا يخرج حتى يصلي الجمعة* 

*باب ما جاء في السواك والطيب يوم الجمعة* 

* [ 528 ] حدثنا علي بن الحسن الكوفي حدثنا أبو يحيى إسماعيل بن إبراهيم التيمي عن يزيد بن أبي زياد عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن البراء بن عازب قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حق على المسلمين أن يغتسلوا يوم الجمعة وليمس أحدهم من طيب أهله فإن لم يجد فالماء له طيب قال وفي الباب عن أبي سعيد وشيخ من الأنصار* 

* [ 529 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم عن يزيد بن أبي زياد بهذا الإسناد نحوه قال أبو عيسى حديث البراء حديث حسن ورواية هشيم أحسن من رواية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم التيمي وإسماعيل بن إبراهيم التيمي يضعف في الحديث*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

أبواب العيدين عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

باب ما جاء في المشي يوم العيد 

 [ 530 ] حدثنا إسماعيل بن موسى الفزاري حدثنا شريك عن أبي إسحاق عن الحارث عن علي بن أبي طالب قال من السنة أن تخرج إلى العيد ماشيا وإن تأكل شيئا قبل أن تخرج قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن والعمل على هذا الحديث عند أكثر أهل العلم يستحبون أن يخرج الرجل إلى العيد ماشيا وإن يأكل شيئا قبل أن يخرج لصلاة الفطر قال أبو عيسى ويستحب أن لا يركب إلا من عذر 

باب ما جاء في صلاة العيدين قبل الخطبة 

 [ 531 ] حدثنا محمد بن المثنى حدثنا أبو أسامة عن عبيد الله هو بن عمر بن حفص بن عاصم بن عمر بن الخطاب عن نافع عن بن عمر قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر يصلون في العيدين قبل الخطبة ثم يخطبون قال وفي الباب عن جابر وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن صحيح والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم أن صلاة العيدين قبل الخطبة ويقال أن أول من خطب قبل الصلاة مروان بن الحكم 

باب ما جاء أن صلاة العيدين بغير أذان ولا إقامة 

 [ 532 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو الأحوص عن سماك بن حرب عن جابر بن سمرة قال صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العيدين غير مرة ولا مرتين بغير أذان ولا إقامة قال وفي الباب عن جابر بن عبد الله وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى وحديث جابر بن سمرة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم أنه لا يؤذن لصلاة العيدين ولا لشيء من النوافل 

باب ما جاء في القراءة في العيدين 

 [ 533 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا أبو عوانة عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر عن أبيه عن حبيب بن سالم عن النعمان بن بشير قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في العيدين وفي الجمعة بسبح اسم ربك الأعلى وهل أتاك حديث الغاشية وربما اجتمعا في يوم واحد فيقرأ بهما قال وفي الباب عن أبي واقد وسمرة بن جندب وابن عباس قال أبو عيسى حديث النعمان بن بشير حديث حسن صحيح وهكذا روي سفيان الثوري ومسعر عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر نحو حديث أبي عوانة وأما سفيان بن عيينة فيختلف عليه في الرواية يروي عنه عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر عن أبيه عن حبيب بن سالم عن أبيه عن النعمان بن بشير ولا نعرف لحبيب بن سالم رواية عن أبيه وحبيب بن سالم هو مولى النعمان بن بشير وروي عن النعمان بن بشير أحاديث وقد روي عن بن عيينة عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر نحو رواية هؤلاء وروي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقرأ في صلاة العيدين بقاف واقتربت الساعة وبه يقول الشافعي 

 [ 534 ] حدثنا إسحاق بن موسى الأنصاري حدثنا معن بن عيسى حدثنا مالك بن أنس عن ضمرة بن سعيد المازني عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة أن عمر بن الخطاب سأل أبا واقد الليثي ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ به في الفطر والأضحى قال كان يقرأ ب ق والقرآن المجيد واقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح 

 [ 535 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن ضمرة بن سعيد بهذا الإسناد نحوه قال أبو عيسى وأبو واقد الليثي اسمه الحارث بن عوف 

باب ما جاء في التكبير في العيدين 

 [ 536 ] حدثنا مسلم بن عمرو أبو عمرو الحذاء المديني حدثنا عبد الله بن نافع الصائغ عن كثير بن عبد الله عن أبيه عن جده أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كبر في العيدين في الأولى سبعا قبل القراءة وفي الآخرة خمسا قبل القراءة قال وفي الباب عن عائشة وابن عمر وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى حديث جد كثير حديث حسن وهو أحسن شيء روي في هذا الباب عن النبي عليه السلام واسمه عمرو بن عوف المزني والعمل على هذا عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم وهكذا روي عن أبي هريرة أنه صلى بالمدينة نحو هذه الصلاة وهو قول أهل المدينة وبه يقول مالك بن أنس والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وروي عن عبد الله بن مسعود أنه قال في التكبير في العيدين تسع تكبيرات في الركعة الأولى خمسا قبل القراءة وفي الركعة الثانية يبدأ بالقراءة ثم يكبر أربعا مع تكبيرة الركوع وقد روي عن غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو هذا وهو قول أهل الكوفة وبه يقول سفيان الثوري 

باب ما جاء لا صلاة قبل العيد ولا بعدها 

 [ 537 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود الطيالسي قال أنبأنا شعبة عن عدي بن ثابت قال سمعت سعيد بن جبير يحدث عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج يوم الفطر فصلى ركعتين ثم لم يصل قبلها ولا بعدها قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمر وعبد الله بن عمرو وأبي سعيد قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم وبه يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقد رأى طائفة من أهل العلم الصلاة بعد صلاة العيدين وقبلها من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم والقول الأول أصح 

 [ 538 ] حدثنا أبو عمار الحسين بن حريث حدثنا وكيع عن أبان بن عبد الله البجلي عن أبي بكر بن حفص وهو بن عمر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص عن بن عمر أنه خرج في يوم عيد فلم يصل قبلها ولا بعدها وذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث حسن صحيح

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في خروج النساء في العيدين* 

* [ 539 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا منصور وهو بن زاذان عن بن سيرين عن أم عطية أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يخرج الأبكار والعواتق وذوات الخدور والحيض في العيدين فأما الحيض فيعتزلن المصلى ويشهدن دعوة المسلمين قالت إحداهن يا رسول الله أن لم يكن لها جلباب قال فلتعرها أختها من جلابيبها* 

* [ 540 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم عن هشام بن حسان عن حفصة بنت سيرين عن أم عطية بنحوه قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث أم عطية حديث حسن صحيح وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى هذا الحديث ورخص للنساء في الخروج إلى العيدين وكرهه بعضهم وروي عن عبد الله بن المبارك أنه قال أكره اليوم الخروج للنساء في العيدين فإن أبت المرأة إلا أن تخرج فليأذن لها زوجها أن تخرج في أطمارها الخلقان ولا تتزين فإن أبت أن تخرج كذلك فللزوج أن يمنعها عن الخروج ويروي عن عائشة رضى الله تعالى عنها قالت لو رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أحدث النساء لمنعهن المسجد كما منعت نساء بني إسرائيل ويروى عن سفيان الثوري أنه كره اليوم الخروج للنساء إلى العيد* 

*باب ما جاء في خروج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى العيد في طريق ورجوعه من طريق آخر* 

* [ 541 ] حدثنا عبد الأعلى بن واصل بن عبد الأعلى الكوفي وأبو زرعة قالا حدثنا محمد بن الصلت عن فليح بن سليمان عن سعيد بن الحارث عن أبي هريرة قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خرج يوم العيد في طريق رجع في غيره قال وفي الباب عن عبد الله بن عمر وأبي رافع قال أبو عيسى وحديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن غريب وروى أبو تميلة ويونس بن محمد هذا الحديث عن فليح بن سليمان عن سعيد بن الحارث عن جابر بن عبد الله قال وقد استحب بعض أهل العلم للإمام إذا خرج في طريق أن يرجع في غيره أتباعا لهذا الحديث وهو قول الشافعي وحديث جابر كأنه أصح* 

*باب ما جاء في الأكل يوم الفطر قبل الخروج* 

* [ 542 ] حدثنا الحسن بن الصباح البزار البغدادي حدثنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث عن ثواب بن عتبة عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يخرج يوم الفطر حتى يطعم ولا يطعم يوم الأضحى حتى يصلي قال وفي الباب عن علي وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث بريدة بن حصيب الأسلمي حديث غريب وقال محمد لا أعرف لثواب بن عتبة غير هذا الحديث وقد استحب قوم من أهل العلم أن لا يخرج يوم الفطر حتى يطعم شيئا ويستحب له أن يفطر على تمر ولا يطعم يوم الأضحى حتى يرجع* 

* [ 543 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا هشيم عن محمد بن إسحاق عن حفص بن عبيد الله بن أنس عن أنس بن مالك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفطر على تمرات يوم الفطر قبل أن يخرج إلى المصلى قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح أبواب السفر* 

*باب ما جاء التقصير في السفر* 

* [ 544 ] حدثنا عبد الوهاب بن عبد الحكم الوراق البغدادي حدثنا يحيى بن سليم عن عبيد الله عن نافع عن بن عمر قال سافرت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان فكانوا يصلون الظهر والعصر ركعتين ركعتين لا يصلون قبلها ولا بعدها وقال عبد الله لو كنت مصليا قبلها أو بعدها لأتممتها قال وفي الباب عن عمر وعلي وابن عباس وأنس وعمران بن حصين وعائشة قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن غريب لا نعرفه إلا من حديث يحيى بن سليم مثل هذا قال محمد بن إسماعيل وقد روي هذا الحديث عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن رجل من آل سراقة عن عبد الله بن عمر قال أبو عيسى وقد روي عن عطية العوفي عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتطوع في السفر قبل الصلاة وبعدها وقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقصر في السفر وأبو بكر وعمر وعثمان صدرا من خلافته والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيرهم وقد روي عن عائشة أنها كانت تتم الصلاة في السفر والعمل على ما روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وهو قول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق إلا أن الشافعي يقول التقصير رخصة له في السفر فإن أتم الصلاة أجزأ عنه* 

* [ 545 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا علي بن زيد بن جدعان القرشي عن أبي نضرة قال سئل عمران بن حصين عن صلاة المسافر فقال حججت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فصلى ركعتين وحججت مع أبي بكر فصلى ركعتين ومع عمر فصلى ركعتين ومع عثمان ست سنين من خلافته أو ثماني سنين فصلى ركعتين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

* [ 546 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة عن محمد بن المنكدر وإبراهيم بن ميسرة سمعا أنس بن مالك قال صلينا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الظهر بالمدينة أربعا وبذي الحليفة العصر ركعتين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث صحيح* 

* [ 547 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا هشيم عن منصور بن زاذان عن بن سيرين عن بن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج من المدينة إلى مكة لا يخاف إلا الله رب العالمين فصلى ركعتين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح* 

*باب ما جاء في كم تقصر الصلاة* 

* [ 548 ] حدثنا أحمد بن منيع حدثنا هشيم أخبرنا يحيى بن أبي إسحاق الحضرمي حدثنا أنس بن مالك قال خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المدينة إلى مكة فصلى ركعتين قال قلت لأنس كم أقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة قال عشرا قال وفي الباب عن بن عباس وجابر قال أبو عيسى حديث أنس حديث حسن صحيح وقد روي عن بن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أقام في بعض أسفاره تسع عشرة يصلي ركعتين قال بن عباس فنحن إذا أقمنا ما بيننا وبين تسع عشرة صلينا ركعتين وإن زدنا على ذلك أتممنا الصلاة وروي عن علي أنه قال من أقام عشرة أيام أتم الصلاة وروي عن بن عمر أنه قال من أقام خمسة عشر يوما أتم الصلاة وقد روي عنه ثنتي عشرة وروي عن سعيد بن المسيب أنه قال إذا أقام أربعا صلى أربعا وروي عنه ذلك قتادة وعطاء الخراساني وروى عنه داود بن أبي هند خلاف هذا واختلف أهل العلم بعد في ذلك فأما سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة فذهبوا إلى توقيت خمس عشرة وقالوا إذا أجمع على إقامة خمس عشرة أتم الصلاة وقال الأوزاعي إذا أجمع على إقامة ثنتي عشرة أتم الصلاة وقال مالك بن أنس والشافعي وأحمد إذا أجمع على إقامة أربعة أتم الصلاة واما إسحاق فرأى أقوى المذاهب فيه حديث بن عباس قال لأنه روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم تأوله بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أجمع على إقامة تسع عشرة أتم الصلاة ثم أجمع أهل العلم على أن المسافر يقصر ما لم يجمع إقامة وإن أتى عليه سنون* 

* [ 549 ] حدثنا هناد بن السري حدثنا أبو معاوية عن عاصم الأحول عن عكرمة عن بن عباس قال سافر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سفرا فصلى تسعة عشر يوما ركعتين ركعتين قال بن عباس فنحن نصلي فيما بيننا وبين تسع عشرة ركعتين ركعتين فإذا أقمنا أكثر من ذلك صلينا أربعا قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث غريب حسن صحيح*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*
 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

> *حديث اليوم :
> 
> *



*جزاكي الله عنا كل خير اختي بالله*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في التطوع في السفر* 

* [ 550 ] حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن صفوان بن سليم عن أبي بسرة الغفاري عن البراء بن عازب قال صحبت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثمانية عشر سفرا فما رأيته ترك الركعتين إذا زاغت الشمس قبل الظهر وفي الباب عن بن عمر قال أبو عيسى حديث البراء حديث غريب قال وسألت محمدا عنه فلم يعرفه إلا من حديث الليث بن سعد ولم يعرف اسم أبي بسرة الغفاري وأراه حسنا وروي عن بن عمر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان لا يتطوع في السفر قبل الصلاة ولا بعدها وروي عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يتطوع في السفر ثم اختلف أهل العلم بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرأى بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتطوع الرجل في السفر وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق ولم تر طائفة من أهل العلم أن يصلي قبلها ولا بعدها ومعنى من لم يتطوع في السفر قبول الرخصة ومن تطوع فله في ذلك فضل كثير وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم يختارون التطوع في السفر* 

* [ 551 ] حدثنا علي بن حجر حدثنا حفص بن غياث عن الحجاج عن عطية عن بن عمر قال صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الظهر في السفر ركعتين وبعدها ركعتين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وقد رواه بن أبي ليلى عن عطية ونافع عن بن عمر* 

* [ 552 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبيد المحاربي يعني الكوفي حدثنا علي بن هاشم عن بن أبي ليلى عن عطية ونافع عن بن عمر قال صليت مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحضر والسفر فصليت معه في الحضر الظهر أربعا وبعدها ركعتين وصليت معه في السفر الظهر ركعتين وبعدها ركعتين والعصر ركعتين ولم يصل بعدها شيئا والمغرب في الحضر والسفر سواء ثلاث ركعات لا تنقص في الحضر ولا في السفر وهي وتر النهار وبعدها ركعتين قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن سمعت محمدا يقول ما روى بن أبي ليلى حديثا أعجب إلى من هذا ولا أروي عنه شيئا* 

*باب ما جاء في الجمع بين الصلاتين* 

* [ 553 ] حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد حدثنا الليث بن سعد عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن أبي الطفيل هو عامر بن واثلة عن معاذ بن جبل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان في غزوة تبوك إذا ارتحل قبل زيغ الشمس آخر الظهر إلى أن يجمعها إلى العصر فيصليهما جميعا وإذا ارتحل بعد زيغ الشمس عجل العصر إلى الظهر وصلى الظهر والعصر جميعا ثم سار وكان إذا ارتحل قبل المغرب أخر المغرب حتى يصليها مع العشاء وإذا ارتحل بعد المغرب عجل العشاء فصلاها مع المغرب قال وفي الباب عن علي وابن عمر وأنس وعبد الله بن عمرو وعائشة وابن عباس وأسامة بن زيد وجابر بن عبد الله قال أبو عيسى والصحيح عن أسامة وروي علي بن المديني عن أحمد بن حنبل عن قتيبة هذا الحديث* 

* [ 554 ] حدثنا عبد الصمد بن سليمان حدثنا زكريا اللؤلؤي حدثنا أبو بكر الأعين حدثنا علي بن المديني حدثنا أحمد بن حنبل حدثنا قتيبة بهذا الحديث يعني حديث معاذ وحديث معاذ حديث حسن غريب تفرد به قتيبة لا نعرف أحدا رواه عن الليث غيره وحديث الليث عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب عن أبي الطفيل عن معاذ حديث غريب والمعروف عند أهل العلم حديث معاذ من حديث أبي الزبير عن أبي الطفيل عن معاذ أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جمع في غزوة تبوك بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء رواه قرة بن خالد وسفيان الثوري ومالك وغير واحد عن أبي الزبير المكي وبهذا الحديث يقول الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق يقولان لا بأس أن يجمع بين الصلاتين في السفر في وقت إحداهما* 

* [ 555 ] حدثنا هناد بن السري حدثنا عبدة بن سليمان عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن بن عمر أنه استغيث على بعض أهله فجد به السير فأخر المغرب حتى غاب الشفق ثم نزل فجمع بينهما ثم أخبرهم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يفعل ذلك إذا جد به السير قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن صحيح وحديث الليث عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب حديث حسن صحيح*

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :

*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حديث اليوم :


*
 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

*حدثنا أشهب بن عبد العزيز وعبد الملك بن مسلمة، قالا: حدثنا مالك بن أنس، عن ابن شهاب، عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك، عن أبيه:
 سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً؛ فإن لهم ذمةً ورحماً"*
 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*جزاكي الله اختي الغاليه بالله عنا حسن المتابعه*

----------


## سوما

> *جزاكي الله اختي الغاليه بالله عنا حسن المتابعه*


أيانا وأياكم بأذن الله ..
أشكرك لدعائك الطيب وجزاك الله كل الخير والثواب للموضوع الجميل ... :f2: 
وأن شاء الله تكون بخير وتابع الموضوع عن قريب .. :2:

----------


## سوما

[B][U]حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في منع الزكاة من التشديد 

 [ 617 ] حدثنا هناد بن السري التميمي الكوفي حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن المعرور بن سويد عن أبي ذر قال جئت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو جالس في ظل الكعبة قال فرآني مقبلا فقال هم الأخسرون ورب الكعبة يوم القيامة قال فقلت مالي لعله أنزل في شيء قال قلت من هم فداك أبي وأمي فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هم الأكثرون إلا من قال هكذا وهكذا وهكذا فحثا بين يديه وعن يمينه وعن شماله ثم قال والذي نفسي بيده لا يموت رجل فيدع إبلا أو بقرا لم يؤد زكاتها إلا جاءته يوم القيامة أعظم ما كانت وأسمنه تطؤه بأخفافها وتنطحه بقرونها كلما نفدت أخراها عادت عليه أولاها حتى يقضى بين الناس وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وعن علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله تعالى عنه لعن مانع الصدقة وعن قبيصة بن هلب عن أبيه وجابر بن عبد الله وعبد الله بن مسعود قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي ذر حديث حسن صحيح واسم أبي ذر جندب بن السكن ويقال بن جنادة حدثنا عبد الله بن منير عن عبيد الله بن موسى عن سفيان الثوري عن حكيم بن الديلم عن الضحاك بن مزاحم قال الأكثرون أصحاب عشرة آلاف قال وعبد الله بن منير مروزي رجل صالح 

باب ما جاء إذا أديت الزكاة فقد قضيت ما عليك 

 [ 618 ] حدثنا عمر بن حفص الشيباني البصري حدثنا عبد الله بن وهب أخبرنا عمرو بن الحارث عن دراج عن بن حجيرة هو عبد الرحمن بن حجيرة البصري عن أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا أديت زكاة مالك فقد قضيت ما عليك قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير وجه أنه ذكر الزكاة فقال رجل يا رسول الله هل علي غيرها فقال لا إلا أن تتطوع 

 [ 619 ] حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل حدثنا علي بن عبد الحميد الكوفي حدثنا سليمان بن المغيرة عن ثابت عن أنس قال كنا نتمنى أن يأتي الأعرابي العاقل فيسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ونحن عنده فبينا نحن كذلك إذ أتاه أعرابي فجثا بين يدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا محمد إن رسولك أتانا فزعم لنا أنك تزعم أن الله أرسلك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم قال فبالذي رفع السماء وبسط الأرض ونصب الجبال آلله أرسلك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم قال فإن رسولك زعم لنا أنك تزعم أن علينا خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم قال فبالذي أرسلك آلله أمرك بهذا قال نعم قال فإن رسولك زعم لنا أنك تزعم أن علينا صوم شهر في السنة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صدق قال فبالذي أرسلك آلله أمرك بهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم قال فإن رسولك زعم لنا أنك تزعم أن علينا في اموالنا الزكاة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صدق قال فبالذي أرسلك آلله أمرك بهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم قال فإن رسولك زعم لنا أنك تزعم أن علينا الحج إلى البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم فبالذي أرسلك آلله أمرك بهذا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نعم بالحق لا أدع منهن شيئا ولا أجاوزهن ثم وثب فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إن صدق الأعرابي دخل الجنة قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه وقد روي من غير هذا الوجه عن أنس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل يقول قال بعض أهل العلم فقه هذا الحديث أن القراءة على العالم والعرض عليه جائز مثل السماع واحتج بأن الأعرابي عرض على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأقر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في زكاة الذهب والورق* 

* [ 620 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب حدثنا أبو عوانة عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن علي قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد عفوت عن صدقة الخيل والرقيق فهاتوا صدقة الرقة من كل أربعين درهما درهما وليس في تسعين ومائة شيء فإذا بلغت مائتين ففيها خمسة الدراهم وفي الباب عن أبي بكر الصديق وعمرو بن حزم قال أبو عيسى روى هذا الحديث الأعمش وأبو عوانة وغيرهما عن أبي إسحاق عن عاصم بن ضمرة عن علي وروى سفيان الثوري وابن عيينة وغير واحد عن أبي إسحاق عن الحارث عن علي قال وسألت محمدا عن هذا الحديث فقال كلاهما عندي صحيح عن أبي إسحاق يحتمل أن يكون روي عنهما جميعا* 

*باب ما جاء في زكاة الإبل والغنم* 

* [ 621 ] حدثنا زياد بن أيوب البغدادي وإبراهيم بن عبد الله الهروي ومحمد بن كامل المروزي المعنى واحد قالوا حدثنا بن العوام عن سفيان بن حسين عن الزهري عن سالم عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كتب كتاب الصدقة فلم يخرجه إلى عماله حتى قبض فقرنه بسيفه فلما قبض عمل به أبو بكر حتى قبض وعمر حتى قبض وكان فيه في خمس من الإبل شاة وفي عشر شاتان وفي خمس عشر ثلاث شياه وفي عشرين أربع شياه وفي خمس وعشرين بنت مخاض إلى خمس وثلاثين فإذا زادت ففيها ابنة لبون إلى خمس وأربعين فإذا زادت ففيها حقة إلي ستين فإذا زادت فجذعة إلى خمس وسبعين فإذا زادت ففيها ابنتا لبون إلى تسعين فإذا زادت ففيها حقتان إلى عشرين ومائة فإذا زادت على عشرين ومائة ففي كل خمسين حقة وفي كل أربعين ابنة لبون وفي الشاء في كل أربعين شاة شاة إلى عشرين ومائة فإذا زادت فشاتان إلى مائتين فإذا زادت فثلاث شياه إلى ثلاث مائة شاة فإذا زادت على ثلاث مائة شاة ففي كل مائة شاة شاة ثم ليس فيها شيء حتى تبلغ أربعمائة ولا يجمع بين متفرق ولا يفرق بين مجتمع مخافة الصدقة وما كان من خليطين فإنهما يتراجعان بالسوية ولا يؤخذ في الصدقة هرمة ولا ذات عيب وقال الزهري إذا جاء المصدق قسم الشاء أثلاثا ثلث خيار وثلث أوساط وثلث شرار وأخذ المصدق من الوسط ولم يذكر الزهري البقر وفي الباب عن أبي بكر الصديق وبهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جده وأبي ذر وأنس قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر حديث حسن والعمل على هذا الحديث عند عامة الفقهاء وقد روى يونس بن يزيد وغير واحد عن الزهري عن سالم بهذا الحديث ولم يرفعوه وإنما رفعه سفيان بن حسين*

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في زكاة البقر* 

* [ 622 ] حدثنا محمد بن عبيد المحاربي وأبو سعيد الأشج قالا حدثنا عبد السلام بن حرب عن خصيف عن أبي عبيدة عن عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في ثلاثين من البقر تبيع أو تبيعة وفي كل أربعين مسنة وفي الباب عن معاذ بن جبل قال أبو عيسى هكذا رواه عبد السلام بن حرب عن خصيف وعبد السلام ثقة حافظ وروى شريك هذا الحديث عن خصيف عن أبي عبيدة عن أبيه عن عبد الله وأبو عبيدة بن عبد الله لم يسمع من عبد الله أبيه* 

* [ 623 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا عبد الرزاق أخبرنا سفيان عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن مسروق عن معاذ بن جبل قال بعثني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى اليمن فأمرني أن آخذ من كل ثلاثين بقرة تبيعا أو تبيعة ومن كل أربعين مسنة ومن كل حالم دينارا أو عدله معافر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن وروى بعضهم هذا الحديث عن سفيان عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن مسروق أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث معاذا إلى اليمن فأمره أن يأخذ وهذا أصح* 

* [ 624 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا محمد بن جعفر حدثنا شعبة عن عمرو بن مرة قال سألت أبا عبيدة بن عبد الله هل يذكر عن عبد الله شيئا قال لا* 

*باب ما جاء في كراهية أخذ خيار المال في الصدقة* 

* [ 625 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا وكيع حدثنا زكريا بن إسحاق المكي حدثنا يحيى بن عبد الله بن صيفي عن أبي معبد عن بن عباس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث معاذا إلى اليمن فقال له انك تأتي قوما أهل كتاب فادعهم إلى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله فإن هم أطاعوا لذلك فأعلمهم أن الله افترض عليهم خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة فإن هم أطاعوا لذلك فأعلمهم أن الله افترض عليهم صدقة في أموالهم تؤخذ من أغنيائهم وترد على فقرائهم فإن هم أطاعوا لذلك فإياك وكرائم أموالهم واتق دعوة المظلوم فإنها ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب وفي الباب عن الصنابحي قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس حديث حسن صحيح وأبو معبد مولى بن عباس اسمه نافذ* 

*باب ما جاء في صدقة الزرع والتمر والحبوب* 

* [ 626 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا عبد العزيز بن محمد عن عمرو بن يحيى المازني عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ليس فيما دون خمس ذود صدقة وليس فيما دون خمس أواق صدقة وليس فيما دون خمسة أوسق صدقة وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وابن عمر وجابر وعبد الله بن عمرو* 

* [ 627 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي حدثنا سفيان وشعبة ومالك بن أنس عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو حديث عبد العزيز عن عمرو بن يحيى قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي سعيد حديث حسن وقد روى من غير وجه عنه والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أن ليس فيما دون خمس أوسق صدقة والوسق ستون صاعا وخمس أوسق ثلاثمائة صاع وصاع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسة أرطال وثلث وصاع أهل الكوفة ثمانية أرطال وليس فيما دون خمس أواق صدقة والأوقية أربعون درهما وخمسة أواق مائتا درهم وليس فيما دون خمس ذود صدقة يعني ليس فيما دون خمس من الإبل فإذا بلغت خمسا وعشرين من الإبل ففيها بنت مخاض وفيما دون خمس وعشرين من الإبل في كل خمس من الإبل شاة* 

*باب ما جاء ليس في الخيل والرقيق صدقة* 

* [ 628 ] حدثنا أبو كريب محمد بن العلاء ومحمود بن غيلان قالا حدثنا وكيع عن سفيان وشعبة عن عبد الله بن دينار عن سليمان بن يسار عن عراك بن مالك عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس على المسلم في فرسه ولا في عبده صدقة وفي الباب عن علي وعبد الله بن قال أبو عيسى حديث أبي هريرة حديث حسن صحيح والعمل عليه عند أهل العلم أنه ليس في الخيل السائمة صدقة ولا في الرقيق إذا كانوا للخدمة صدقة إلا أن يكونوا للتجارة فإذا كانوا للتجارة ففي أثمانهم الزكاة إذا حال عليها الحول*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء في زكاة العسل* 

* [ 629 ] حدثنا محمد بن يحيى النيسابوري حدثنا عمرو بن أبي سلمة التنيسي عن صدقة بن عبد الله عن موسى بن يسار عن نافع عن بن عمر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في العسل في كل عشرة أزق زق وفي الباب عن أبي هريرة وأبي سيارة المتعي وعبد الله بن عمرو قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عمر في إسناده مقال ولا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب كبير شيء والعمل على هذا عند أكثر أهل العلم وبه يقول أحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم ليس في العسل شيء وصدقة بن عبد الله ليس بحافظ وقد خولف صدقة بن عبد الله في رواية هذا الحديث عن نافع* 

* [ 630 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي حدثنا عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع قال سألني عمر بن عبد العزيز عن صدقة العسل قال قلت ما عندنا عسل نتصدق منه ولكن أخبرنا المغيرة بن حكيم أنه قال ليس في العسل صدقة فقال عمر عدل مرضي فكتب إلى الناس أن توضع يعني عنهم* 

*باب ما جاء لا زكاة على المال المستفاد حتى يحول عليه الحول* 

* [ 631 ] حدثنا يحيى بن موسى حدثنا هارون بن صالح الطلحي المدني حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن اسلم عن أبيه عن بن عمر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من استفاد مالا فلا زكاة عليه حتى يحول عليه الحول عند ربه وفي الباب عن سراء بنت نبهان الغنوية* 

* [ 632 ] حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي حدثنا أيوب عن نافع عن بن عمر قال من استفاد مالا فلا زكاة فيه حتى يحول عليه الحول عند ربه قال أبو عيسى وهذا أصح من حديث عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم قال أبو عيسى وروى أيوب وعبيد الله بن عمر وغير واحد عن نافع عن بن عمر موقوفا وعبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم ضعيف في الحديث ضعفه أحمد بن حنبل وعلي بن المديني وغيرهما من أهل الحديث وهو كثير الغلط وقد روى عن غير واحد من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا زكاة في المال المستفاد حتى يحول عليه الحول وبه يقول مالك بن أنس والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق وقال بعض أهل العلم إذا كان عنده مال تجب فيه الزكاة ففيه الزكاة وإن لم يكن عنده سوى المال المستفاد ما تجب فيه الزكاة لم يجب عليه في المال المستفاد زكاة حتى يحول عليه الحول فإن استفاد مالا قبل أن يحول عليه الحول فإنه يزكي المال المستفاد مع ماله الذي وجبت فيه الزكاة وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وأهل الكوفة*

----------


## SHERIFAZ11

*باب ما جاء ليس على المسلمين جزية* 

* [ 633 ] حدثنا يحيى بن أكثم حدثنا جرير عن قابوس بن أبي ظبيان عن أبيه عن بن عباس قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا تصلح قبلتان في أرض واحدة وليس على المسلمين جزية* 

* [ 634 ] حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا جرير عن قابوس بهذا الإسناد نحوه وفي الباب عن سعيد بن زيد وجد حرب بن عبيد الله الثقفي قال أبو عيسى حديث بن عباس قد روي عن قابوس بن أبي ظبيان عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا والعمل على هذا عن عامة أهل العلم أن النصراني إذا أسلم وضعت عنه جزية رقبته وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس على المسلم عشور إنما يعني بها جزية الرقبة وفي الحديث ما يفسر هذا حيث قال إنما العشور على اليهود وعلى النصارى وليس على المسلمين عشور* 

*باب ما جاء في زكاة الحلي* 

* [ 635 ] حدثنا هناد حدثنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن عمرو بن الحارث بن المصطلق عن بن أخي زينب امرأة عبد الله عن زينب امرأة عبد الله بن مسعود قالت خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا معشر النساء تصدقن ولو من حليكن فإنكن أكثر أهل جهنم يوم القيامة* 

* [ 636 ] حدثنا محمود بن غيلان حدثنا أبو داود عن شعبة عن الأعمش قال سمعت أبا وائل يحدث عن عمرو بن الحارث بن أخي زينب امرأة عبد الله عن زينب امرأة عبد الله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوه قال أبو عيسى وهذا أصح من حديث أبي معاوية وأبو معاوية وهم في حديثه فقال عن عمرو بن الحارث عن بن أخي زينب والصحيح إنما هو عن عمرو بن الحارث بن أخي زينب وقد روي عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رأى في الحلي زكاة وفي إسناد هذا الحديث مقال واختلف أهل العلم في ذلك فرأى بعض أهل العلم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والتابعين في الحلي زكاة ما كان منه ذهب وفضة وبه يقول سفيان الثوري وعبد الله بن المبارك وقال بعض أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم بن عمر وعائشة وجابر بن عبد الله وأنس بن مالك ليس في الحلي زكاة وهكذا روي عن بعض فقهاء التابعين وبه يقول مالك بن أنس والشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق* 

* [ 637 ] حدثنا قتيبة حدثنا بن لهيعة عن عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده أن امرأتين أتتا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي أيديهما سواران من ذهب فقال لهما أتؤديان زكاته قالتا لا قال فقال لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتحبان أن يسوركما الله بسوارين من نار قالتا لا قال فأديا زكاته قال أبو عيسى وهذا حديث رواه المثنى بن الصباح عن عمرو بن شعيب نحو هذا والمثنى بن الصباح وابن لهيعة يضعفان في الحديث ولا يصح في هذا الباب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء* 

*باب ما جاء في زكاة الخضروات* 

* [ 638 ] حدثنا علي بن خشرم أخبرنا عيسى بن يونس عن الحسن بن عمارة عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عبيد عن عيسى بن طلحة عن معاذ أنه كتب إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأله عن الخضروات وهي البقول فقال ليس فيها شيء قال أبو عيسى إسناد هذا الحديث ليس بصحيح وليس يصح في هذا الباب عن صلى الله عليه وسلم شيء وإنما يروى هذا عن موسى بن طلحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا والعمل على هذا عند أهل العلم أن ليس في الخضروات صدقة قال أبو عيسى والحسن هو بن عمارة وهو ضعيف عند أهل الحديث ضعفه شعبة وغيره وتركه بن المبارك* 

*باب ما جاء في الصدقة فيما يسقى بالانهار وغيره* 

* [ 639 ] حدثنا أبو موسى الأنصاري حدثنا عاصم بن عبد العزيز المدني حدثنا الحارث بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ذباب عن سليمان بن يسار وبسر بن سعيد عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما سقت السماء والعيون العشر وفيما سقى بالنضح نصف العشر قال وفي الباب عن أنس بن مالك وابن عمر وجابر قال أبو عيسى وقد روى هذا الحديث عن بكير بن عبد الله بن الأشج وعن سليمان بن يسار وبسر بن سعيد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مرسلا وكأن هذا أصح وقد صح حديث بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذا الباب وعليه العمل عند عامة الفقهاء* 

* [ 640 ] حدثنا أحمد بن الحسن حدثنا سعيد بن أبي مريم حدثنا بن وهب حدثني يونس عن بن شهاب عن سالم عن أبيه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه سن فيما سقت السماء والعيون أو كان عثريا العشر وفيما سقي بالنضح نصف العشر قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث حسن*

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------


## سوما

حديث اليوم :


 :f2:

----------

